# Knitting Tea Party 5 September 2014.



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good morning to you all. About ½ hour late. Woke up sweating away again looked at the clock and realised that it was 6.30 here so got up made a coffee and here I am.
This week I am doing something different- prompted largely by Kates Scottish recipes the other week. I thought it would be interesting to hear about typical foods and drinks from the different areas we live in. Either country or area. Recipe if you normally cook it and have a recipe that might be doable in other places. But by no means feel that you must post a recipe. Kate we will excuse you as you did such a good job a couple of weeks ago. 
I will do this a number of posts so that I can attach the relevant photos to the info about them.

These two are claimed by both Australia and NZ.
Each year in April we post a recipe here on the TP for Anzac biscuits. These were apparently cooked by families back home and sent to the members of the armed forces during WW1 as they travelled well. Unlike many biscuits they have no eggs both due to the scarcity during the war and to enable them to be sent such long distances. After all they needed to travel across the world by ship.
Another dish which we have discussed before is the Pavlova. It is a national dish in both countries, named after the ballerina Anna Pavlova in the 1920s. it was probably made for her around the time of one of her tours to Australia and New Zealand during the 1920s and both countries claim that it originates in their country. It seems likely however that it was NZ . Last time this was discussed it prompted discussion about Kiwi Fruit and passion fruit as both are normally used as decoration on the top of Pavlovas. Pavlova is a large meringue covered in whipped cream and decorated with fruit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

A very popular small cake in Australia is the Lamington. This is a sponge cake rolled in thin chocolate icing and then in coconut. The best I have ever had come from a local bakery called Kyetons (the Lamingtons in the photo are from Kyetons).
If you want to try your own cook a cake (however you want, from scratch or a mix), cook it in a square or rectangular pan. When cold cut into squares, prepare a thin chocolate icing. Working with one square at a time dip it in the icing, turning it and spooning icing over the square so that it is fully covered by the icing. Then roll it in coconut. I dont think I have made them since I was a child, so this is just my memory of what we did.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now for two Adelaide icons. First the Pie Floater. First a bowl of thick green pea soup , into this we place a meat pie usually upside down.(traditionally a Balfours square meat pie. Balfours are a South Australian bakery who were the main producer of pies , pasties and sausage rolls when I was a child) and put tomato sauce on top. I must admit to never having eaten one. For over 100 years they were available at the Pie Cart once an Adelaide icon itself- but for various reasons, many of them tied in with tightening up of local council laws it has closed although it may open up again next year if funding and legislation allow it. The Pie Cart was a mobile van that opened up each evening.
Also from Balfours are the iconic Frog Cakes. A very rich sponge cake with sweet fondant icing and artificial cream made to look like frogs. The recipe used today is still the same one as that originally used in 1922.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they both look yummy darowil - think I have the recipes in my document files.

I will be dropping in once in a while this week and will also be reading what I missed while I was gone. 

got back Thursday around eight in the morning - still feeling a bit fuzzy but will be fine by tomorrow. I had a good time but it is oh so good to be home to my own bed.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> they both look yummy darowil - think I have the recipes in my document files.
> 
> I will be dropping in once in a while this week and will also be reading what I missed while I was gone.
> 
> ...


Welcome back to the Wren- nice to see your face again Sam. Know what you mean about being away- I always find that no matter how long I am away for by the time it comes time to get home I am so glad to be home. Not surprising you are tired and fuzzy. Maybe you should have posted under Fuzzy Wuzzy as it sounds like you right now!
Definitely have had the Anzac Biscuits recipe and the Pavlova before. SOme of the other things I am putting in are new I think (but no recipes- well almost one in the last post).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And just to prove that Adelaidians are independent thinkers we are one of the few places in the world where the highest selling cold drink is not Coke. Instead we all love our Farmers Union Iced Coffee (even people who dont like coffee often drink this). South Australians will hang out for the border when they have been away so they can get Farmers Union Iced Coffee. While iced coffee is available in other places somehow nothing is quite the same for us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I have left the best until last (well in my opinion and as no can disagree with me this can stand as fact!). FruChocs. The original FruChocs were apricot and peach combined together and covered in chocolate. Of course these days they have branched out into other flavours etc but the originals remain my favourites. They are balls around ½ inch size. I believer that they are now available in other states but they have had to change the name for them because they couldnt pronounce the name! As we are all bought up just knowing the word it seems funny to us.

Starting yesterday (Friday) is the Royal Adelaide Show, normally 9 days of agricultural displays, displays of arts and crafts of all descriptions (guess which ones are my favourite?), sideshows , rides and show bags. This year is the 175th one so they have extended it by one day. I will be going Monday and a couple of my favourite buys are some Kyetons lamingtons and a FruChocs show bag. And if you remember that South Australia was only formally settled in Decemebr 1836 175 is very old (if my maths are correct South Australia was less than 3 years old at the time).

Nothing I am likely to get on Monday will fit my low carb diet so I will need to be very careful when I get home to return to it quickly- it seems to be working at the moment (losing weight and waist line decreasing) so that will encourage me to begin again quickly.
Well I can't find another photo worth posting- so you need to what until later in the week when I can post one of my own photos after the Show.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I just saw this and want to check in! I've been away a long time, but hopefully, I will be back a little more often!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I will go and post this in the now old TP- with 2 having already found me-ironcially two who have been absent recently. Welcome bck to you as well Pammie.
Once I have it posted in the last TP I will see if I can do something about the ones that have come up as downloads- all but the lamingtons came off the net so I should be able to finds other photos to repalace these ones. But I have no idea how to tell which ones will come up as photos and which downloads.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the new party.
Welcome back Sam.Glad you had a good holiday.
I have had Pavlova several times and the Anzac biscuits once. But have never made either.


----------



## golfhag (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Darowil, tried downloading the file on FruChocs. Received message "File damaged." Hope you can re-send.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks for the new party.
> Welcome back Sam.Glad you had a good holiday.
> I have had Pavlova several times and the Anzac biscuits once. But have never made either.


Welcome Martina. I have often cooked Anzac Biscuits, not often Pavlova. Have though bought a few and then decorated them. They are often sold as just the meringue base to which the cream and fruit are added. The boxes though show them decorated. Once David was sent to get a cake and came back with a lovley looking Pavlova- except he didn't realise that they weren't decorated. But sold undecorated they keep for a fair while, but not with cream and fruit on top. They can be bought decorated but they cost a lot more


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

golfhag said:


> Hi Darowil, tried downloading the file on FruChocs. Received message "File damaged." Hope you can re-send.


Hi golfhag. Welcome to the Tea Party. We are here all week chatting away about all sorts of different things. Feel free to return and pull up a chair any time you feel like it-as Sam (the Wren) our normal host says we always a cup of tea available for anyone- well in my case I normally have coffee (and last week loads of coffee in all sorts of forms if you should be a coffee lover).
I've reposted the same link which opens for me. But couldn't find any better photo than this. But if you return later in the week I will post a photo of my own which we will have no problems seeing as I will be buying a show bag on Monday-good excuse to have to open a pack!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Just signing in to book my place....has been a long day,went to visit Colin,and once again he has a chest infection, stomach playing up, they think some fluid in lung,so generally all messed up,they decided to transfer him back to the other hospital he was in,the one nearer to me,so we had an ambulance ride there,stayed till he had to go for chest x-ray, left here to visit at 1pm finally got home 9pm am shattered so of to bed,will try to catch up tomorrow but will depend on what the new day brings
darowil the recipes look great...nice to see you Sam,kind and healing thought for those who need them ,hugs for all
nite nite


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Lovely recipes and all are very low-fat, low-cal, I am certain. Desserts are always a wonderful treat and have never had Pavlovas or the lovely little sponge cakes, thin chocolate icing dipped in coconut. I used to make fondant that did't require cooking. I lost the recipe years ago and have never been able to find another. The fondant was inserted into dates then dipped in granulated sugar. Very tasty. Welcome back to Sam.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, I had never heard of either of these wonderful food items until today. Knitting and chatting is a learning experience for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just signing in to book my place....has been a long day,went to visit Colin,and once again he has a chest infection, stomach playing up, they think some fluid in lung,so generally all messed up,they decided to transfer him back to the other hospital he was in,the one nearer to me,so we had an ambulance ride there,stayed till he had to go for chest x-ray, left here to visit at 1pm finally got home 9pm am shattered so of to bed,will try to catch up tomorrow but will depend on what the new day brings
> darowil the recipes look great...nice to see you Sam,kind and healing thought for those who need them ,hugs for all
> nite nite


Hopefully you have already made it to bed. Hope you get a good sleep and that Colin is better in the morning. The good thing is that you can see him more easily while he is in this hospital. But not good that he is unwell again.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> they both look yummy darowil - think I have the recipes in my document files.
> 
> I will be dropping in once in a while this week and will also be reading what I missed while I was gone.
> 
> ...


So glad to have you back, Sam!! I'd forgotten when you were to return. 
All of your subs have done a fantastic job of covering for you in your absence!
Rest up so you can tell us all about your adventures. Delighted that you didn't have a detour to the health spa on this holiday!!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Agnes, sending good energy for both you and Colin.

Eye doc tomorrow for DD and me...probably won't get much knitting done if the eyes take a while to come out of dilation. So I'll try and make up for it tonight!

Great recipes...I am not sure I have written recipes for things we make traditionally. I'll have to think on it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

All of the dishes look fabulous and intriguing, Darowil. Thanks for filling in again for Sam!
Junek


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've reposted the same link which opens for me. But couldn't find any better photo than this. But if you return later in the week I will post a photo of my own which we will have no problems seeing as I will be buying a show bag on Monday-good excuse to have to open a pack!


Hi darowil
I, too, have tried to open your download, but it comes up as unknown file and asks me what I want to open it with. It will open for you because your computer has the program that created it. Can you check the file extension (.whatever) and save it as .doc or .pdf before posting?
Cheers
Hilary


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> And now I will go and post this in the now old TP- with 2 having already found me-ironcially two who have been absent recently. Welcome bck to you as well Pammie.
> Once I have it posted in the last TP I will see if I can do something about the ones that have come up as downloads- all but the lamingtons came off the net so I should be able to finds other photos to repalace these ones. But I have no idea how to tell which ones will come up as photos and which downloads.


Wait! Wait! I got all the pix but no recipes? I think I'd like to try Anzac biscuits (maybe) but hate to just pull one off Internet w/o knowing it is a good one. They looked interesting.

At any rate, thanks for broadening my knowledge of foods of other regions. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Lovely recipes and all are very low-fat, low-cal, I am certain. Desserts are always a wonderful treat and have never had Pavlovas or the lovely little sponge cakes, thin chocolate icing dipped in coconut. I used to make fondant that did't require cooking. I lost the recipe years ago and have never been able to find another. The fondant was inserted into dates then dipped in granulated sugar. Very tasty. Welcome back to Sam.


Of corse they are low fat and low calorie-the iced coffee is not too bead for you and does provide calcium More recent versions of it are low fat and some even with no added sugar so this version is fine to have! Pavlovas and Lamingtons can be made at home. But not the Frog Cakes- in fact I discovered last night that Balfours have recently taken a patent on the name and design so that others can't copy it. As a South Aussie I think this is great. Not sure you can get these anywhere but South Australia. Unlike FruChocs they wouldn't travel well for sending interstate
Fondant inside the dates sounds interesting as well. And it even has fruit in it so it must be healthy!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I just saw this and want to check in! I've been away a long time, but hopefully, I will be back a little more often!


I've sure missed you, Pammie, and so glad to have you back!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

golfhag said:


> Hi Darowil, tried downloading the file on FruChocs. Received message "File damaged." Hope you can re-send.


I don't think you've joined us before. If not, welcome and I hope you'll come back and visit often!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wow, I had never heard of either of these wonderful food items until today. Knitting and chatting is a learning experience for sure.


It sure is- we learn all types of things here on the TP. Some useful and some not. Think this lot fits into the interesting category mainly. I mean it is really useful to know about things from South Australia that you can only ever eat if you come and vist us-especially as so many are so healthy for us as well.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just signing in to book my place....has been a long day,went to visit Colin,and once again he has a chest infection, stomach playing up, they think some fluid in lung,so generally all messed up,they decided to transfer him back to the other hospital he was in,the one nearer to me,so we had an ambulance ride there,stayed till he had to go for chest x-ray, left here to visit at 1pm finally got home 9pm am shattered so of to bed,will try to catch up tomorrow but will depend on what the new day brings
> darowil the recipes look great...nice to see you Sam,kind and healing thought for those who need them ,hugs for all
> nite nite


Sorry to hear the Colin has had a backward turn. I know you're exhausted.
Rest well.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great recipes...I am not sure I have written recipes for things we make traditionally. I'll have to think on it.


This could well be the case for many of us, so simply tell us about them (after all look at how few recipes are in my post).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm going down to have breakfast now, will respond to the rest of the questions when I get back. Wonder how many pages we will have made it to by then? Well on the way with page 2 already- helped of course by my numerous posts to get us started. See you all soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Hi darowil
> I, too, have tried to open your download, but it comes up as unknown file and asks me what I want to open it with. It will open for you because your computer has the program that created it. Can you check the file extension (.whatever) and save it as .doc or .pdf before posting?
> Cheers
> Hilary


No- I have no idea how to do that! It is the only photo online that I have found which shows more than just the filled bag. Save it in iPhotos and then when I post it here this is what comes up.
As I said I will post a photo during the week (probably Tuesday), and will be able to get a better shot than this is as well
I could see if this works better- from a different source but only the filled bag. But yes- it has come up as photo.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> No- I have no idea how to do that! It is the only photo online that I have found which shows more than just the filled bag. Save it in iPhotos and then when I post it here this is what comes up.
> As I said I will post a photo during the week (probably Tuesday), and will be able to get a better shot than this is as well
> I could see if this works better- from a different source but only the filled bag. But yes- it has come up as photo.


I clicked on download and a small pix of the candy/fruit spilling out of bag came up in the upper left corner of screen.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I looked for frog cakes...guess we can't buy them outside Australia. Ah well. :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


I am so sorry to hear about Collin. HUGS for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

reduced fat? where is the fat in coffee? --- sam --- or is their cream in the iced coffee?



darowil said:


> And just to prove that Adelaidians are independent thinkers we are one of the few places in the world where the highest selling cold drink is not Coke. Instead we all love our Farmers Union Iced Coffee (even people who dont like coffee often drink this). South Australians will hang out for the border when they have been away so they can get Farmers Union Iced Coffee. While iced coffee is available in other places somehow nothing is quite the same for us.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


It is good that you could spend most of his last day with him. What a blessing for both of you. Sorry to hear of your loss though. Colin will certainly live on in your heart and for many of us who always wished him well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...Welcome back. We missed you, but you left us in good hands with your lovely assistants. I hope you had an awesome time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, welcome home.
Agnes, my deepest sympathy on your loss of Colin. Know we are all with you and care for you deeply.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Wait! Wait! I got all the pix but no recipes? I think I'd like to try Anzac biscuits (maybe) but hate to just pull one off Internet w/o knowing it is a good one. They looked interesting.
> 
> At any rate, thanks for broadening my knowledge of foods of other regions. Now I'm hungry.


I will try and find an Anzac recipe from the past- but warn you we immediately get into the questionn of what to use instead of Golden Syrup! Maybe I need to find mine and type it- and keep it for next time I want to post it.
Has anyone in America/Canada tried making these and what did you use instead of Golden Syrup?

Hilary and/or Julie wonder how similar your recipes for Anzac Biscuits are compared to mine?
When looking for photos last night I read that use of ANZAC is limited- but that ANZAC biscuits has been approved but must be biscuits and can not be cookies. And the ingredients must be traditional as well. Hence Subway tried to make them but of course they were cookies and using the traditional ingredients was too expensive for them. I love Subway cookies- but an American based company making ANZACs? somehow doesn't seem right.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I clicked on download and a small pix of the candy/fruit spilling out of bag came up in the upper left corner of screen.


Thats it- so it does work for some.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - what do you mean by a "show bag"? --- sam



darowil said:


> Hi golfhag. Welcome to the Tea Party. We are here all week chatting away about all sorts of different things. Feel free to return and pull up a chair any time you feel like it-as Sam (the Wren) our normal host says we always a cup of tea available for anyone- well in my case I normally have coffee (and last week loads of coffee in all sorts of forms if you should be a coffee lover).
> I've reposted the same link which opens for me. But couldn't find any better photo than this. But if you return later in the week I will post a photo of my own which we will have no problems seeing as I will be buying a show bag on Monday-good excuse to have to open a pack!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


Oh, agnescr, I'm so sorry to hear this. Please accept my condolences and a warm hug.

Marilyn


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


I am so sorry to learn this. You are in my prayers. At least you spent a big part of the day with him and did all you could.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I looked for frog cakes...guess we can't buy them outside Australia. Ah well. :XD:


Don't think you can even buy them outside South Australia.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to colin to wrap him up in healing energy - and lots of soothing comforting energy to wrap you up and give you hope that all will yet be good. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Just signing in to book my place....has been a long day,went to visit Colin,and once again he has a chest infection, stomach playing up, they think some fluid in lung,so generally all messed up,they decided to transfer him back to the other hospital he was in,the one nearer to me,so we had an ambulance ride there,stayed till he had to go for chest x-ray, left here to visit at 1pm finally got home 9pm am shattered so of to bed,will try to catch up tomorrow but will depend on what the new day brings
> darowil the recipes look great...nice to see you Sam,kind and healing thought for those who need them ,hugs for all
> nite nite


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> they both look yummy darowil - think I have the recipes in my document files.
> 
> I will be dropping in once in a while this week and will also be reading what I missed while I was gone.
> 
> ...


There is nothing to beat your own bed! I never sleep that well anyway- but it helps when you are in familiar places!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


So sorry Agnes. How good that you got to spned so much time with him this afternoon. We won't expect to see you life is going to become very busy and hard for a while for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> reduced fat? where is the fat in coffee? --- sam --- or is their cream in the iced coffee?


It is milk with coffee added so the milk is in the fat- and why it provides calcium. Get a glass of cold milk, add instant coffee and sugar (you might need to dissolve it in a very small amount of hot water) and you get an idea of what it tastes like.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


Oh my dear! you have my sincere thoughts and condolences- of course you must take time in the grief of losing him- we all understand that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - what do you mean by a "show bag"? --- sam


In the early days of the Show companies would provide sample bags of their goodies. Sample sizes and the bags would be free or very cheap, like a penny or two. Now the Show bags are mainly a way of selling more products (as opposed to introducing people to your products). The Show Bags contain a number of products from a producer and they sell the bags. Some of them are very good value, in that you get plenty of items that you want for a reasonable drop in price. Others though make up the value in things that you really don't want. The FruChocs bag is always a good one. When I post a photo of the FruChocs next week I will post a photo of a show bag as well. In fact here is a small Show Bag from last year


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


My sympathy about Colin. Hugs.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> Don't think you can even buy them outside South Australia.


Bet they would be popular in the USA as LOTS of people really like frogs. I used to have a baby bib (from kitchen towels) with a frog on it and would always sell out. Can't get the towels now. Also make a little frog pin that people seem to like. Those cakes don't look that hard-- we have a couple cupcake places in my town-- might have to suggest them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

agnes - I am so sorry - wrapping you in hugs and healing energy. sam



agnescr said:


> Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


Oh, Agnes. I am so, so sorry to hear this. Bless you and his family in this terrible time.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hilary and/or Julie wonder how similar your recipes for Anzac Biscuits are compared to mine?
> When looking for photos last night I read that use of ANZAC is limited- but that ANZAC biscuits has been approved but must be biscuits and can not be cookies. And the ingredients must be traditional as well. Hence Subway tried to make them but of course they were cookies and using the traditional ingredients was too expensive for them. I love Subway cookies- but an American based company making ANZACs? somehow doesn't seem right.


ANZAC Biscuits - Edmonds Cookery Book
125g (4oz) flour
150g (6oz) sugar
1 c coconut
1 c rolled oats
100g (3.5oz) butter
1 tbsp. golden syrup - you might get away with maple syrup but the flavour will be different
1/2 tsp baking soda
2 tbsp. boiling water

Mix together flour, sugar, coconut and rolled oats.
Melt butter and golden syrup.
Dissolve baking soda in the boiling water and add to butter and golden syrup.
Make a well in the centre of the dry ingredients, stir in the liquids, mix well.
Place spoonfuls on greased trays (I don't bother with this step - there is enough butter in them) and press down with a wet fork - allow spreading room.
Bake 10-15 minutes at 180 C (350 F), cook on a wire rack and store in an airtight container.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome home, Sam!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I know I can get golden syrup in the world grocery, but not sure of the cost. And of course, if I make them, it will be just DD and me eating them. They do sound good, though. I may try to get some of the syrup next time we go (it's right next to the Weetabix, I remember).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Bet they would be popular in the USA as LOTS of people really like frogs. I used to have a baby bib (from kitchen towels) with a frog on it and would always sell out. Can't get the towels now. Also make a little frog pin that people seem to like. Those cakes don't look that hard-- we have a couple cupcake places in my town-- might have to suggest them.


They will need to watch they do as Balfours have taken out a patent on them and the name. But could do something similar I'm sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just been down stairs to get my Anzac Biscuits recipe. David read me an article he had just read. Did you know that there is a species of antelope than can jump higher than a house? This is becuase of its powerful back legs and the fact that the average house can't jump.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sorry Agnes. Please accept my sincere condolences.


agnescr said:


> Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny darowil. --- sam



darowil said:


> Just been down stairs to get my Anzac Biscuits recipe. David read me an article he had just read. Did you know that there is a species of antelope than can jump higher than a house? This is becuase of its powerful back legs and the fact that the average house can't jump.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I always put milk or a flavored liquid creamer in my iced coffee. Wouldn't drink it any other way. Loved the sound of the other foods too. Glad all calories are removed (cough, cough).

Sam! Welcome back! Your substitutes have done a marvelous job but so glad you are back. Can't wait to hear of your trip once you have rested.



darowil said:


> It is milk with coffee added so the milk is in the fat- and why it provides calcium. Get a glass of cold milk, add instant coffee and sugar (you might need to dissolve it in a very small amount of hot water) and you get an idea of what it tastes like.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Booo-hissss....ROFLMAO...you are too funny. And do you know what you call a bear with no teeth?...........A gummy bear!



darowil said:


> Just been down stairs to get my Anzac Biscuits recipe. David read me an article he had just read. Did you know that there is a species of antelope than can jump higher than a house? This is becuase of its powerful back legs and the fact that the average house can't jump.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ANZAC BISCUITS.
Ingredients
1 cup rolled oats
1 cup flour
1 cup sugar
¾ cup desiccated coconut
2/3 oz (2 tablespoons) powered milk
1 tablespoon Golden Syrup
4 ozs butter
1 ½ teaspoons carb soda
2 tablespoons boiling water

method
mix together oats, flour, sugar, coconut and milk powder. Melt Golden Syrup and butter together. Combine carb soda and boiling water. add to melted mixture. Stir into dry ingredients and mix until well. Place nby heaped teaspoonfuls onto greased trays allowing room or spreading Bake in a moderately slow oven (325-350F) for 20 minutes (makes 2 1.2 dozen).

This is the recipe we used as kids.

Does help to check them- I had them going onto a creased tray, rahter an interesting thing to achieve.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


So sorry agnescr. Hugs and prayers to help you through this time, his suffering is over.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Grrrrrr......have been sitting here doing my homework for Pacer's workshop at the KAP and 2x have had to purl back row 5 of the ribbing and still am off count. Think I'm going to frog and just start all over again. I'm using a very dark yarn and my eyes just aren't doing well today/tonight. 

Oh...just for you Darowil......What do you get when you cross a cantaloupe with Lassie.........a melon-collie baby (melancholy baby) Hehehehehe!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Booo-hissss....ROFLMAO...you are too funny. And do you know what you call a bear with no teeth?...........A gummy bear!


Maryanne likes Gummi bears so will appreciate this one.

Now need to ring Virgin- Maryanne's and my new phones work fine- except that when we ring each other we are told the other phone has been disconnected. And then I need to get ready to take Maryanne out so may not be back for a while.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Often wondered how long you could edit a topic heading for- clearly not just the one hours as I just noticed that I had spelt September starting with SP so used the edit topic heading button and it worked.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Hilary4 said:


> ANZAC Biscuits - Edmonds Cookery Book
> 125g (4oz) flour
> 150g (6oz) sugar
> 1 c coconut
> ...


These sound like something I will enjoy. Thank you for posting it. Need to do a bit of research on "golden syrup" but otherwise fine.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> Just been down stairs to get my Anzac Biscuits recipe. David read me an article he had just read. Did you know that there is a species of antelope than can jump higher than a house? This is becuase of its powerful back legs and the fact that the average house can't jump.


What a wonderful joke! My exercise group will love it. I missed a couple times last week and was informed they were glad to see me because they needed the jokes I tell. Makes you realize your place in the world.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Also loved the gummy bears!

And TY, Darowil, for the second version of Anzac biscuits. And for doing the start-up this week.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And just to prove that Adelaidians are independent thinkers we are one of the few places in the world where the highest selling cold drink is not Coke. Instead we all love our Farmers Union Iced Coffee (even people who dont like coffee often drink this). South Australians will hang out for the border when they have been away so they can get Farmers Union Iced Coffee. While iced coffee is available in other places somehow nothing is quite the same for us.


In Saskatchewan we have a drink called Vico,it is chocolate milk but it is extra rich& really good. I have asked for Vico outside the province because I didn't realize it was only here & people look at you like you are crazy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

A Gwennie


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a wonderful joke! My exercise group will love it. I missed a couple times last week and was informed they were glad to see me because they needed the jokes I tell. Makes you realize your place in the world.


Good to know you have some purpose in the group!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh goodness no-Agnes my heart is breaking for you my dear. Hugs and prayers on the way to Scotland. You will be in my heart and on my mind. Love to you from all of us prayer warriors here on kp. xo


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Mel, how are things going? First week of school done. 
We had the most wonderful day today. Sun out and it was so pretty. Had a terrible headache but shire it was just from having my teeth out. Tomorrow going out shopping and Monday out for church and then to see my mom for dinner.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> they both look yummy darowil - think I have the recipes in my document files.
> 
> I will be dropping in once in a while this week and will also be reading what I missed while I was gone.
> 
> ...


Welcome back! We missed you, but the ladies did a wonderful job in your absence! I am looking forward to hearing about your trip.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


I am so very sorry to hear this! You have my sympathy and will be in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I will try and find an Anzac recipe from the past- but warn you we immediately get into the questionn of what to use instead of Golden Syrup! Maybe I need to find mine and type it- and keep it for next time I want to post it.
> Has anyone in America/Canada tried making these and what did you use instead of Golden Syrup?
> 
> Hilary and/or Julie wonder how similar your recipes for Anzac Biscuits are compared to mine?
> When looking for photos last night I read that use of ANZAC is limited- but that ANZAC biscuits has been approved but must be biscuits and can not be cookies. And the ingredients must be traditional as well. Hence Subway tried to make them but of course they were cookies and using the traditional ingredients was too expensive for them. I love Subway cookies- but an American based company making ANZACs? somehow doesn't seem right.


If you go to the right grocery store here in the USA, you can get Golden Syrup. If I remember correctly, it can be found in the baking isle, near the Karo Syrup, or with the pancake syrup in the breakfast isle. It's been a while since I looked for it. It was discussed on another forum I am on several years ago.

Tami


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> In Saskatchewan we have a drink called Vico,it is chocolate milk but it is extra rich& really good. I have asked for Vico outside the province because I didn't realize it was only here & people look at you like you are crazy


Reminds me of the time, about 65 yrs ago, that my father asked for iced tea in Vancouver. My mom had to explain to waitress how to make it but Daddy got his iced tea.

And I would just love your Vico, I'm sure.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Interesting weather-- 30 degree drop in daytime temp from yesterday to today-- much prefer today, about 68 most of the day. Really nice but very humid.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

It's pouring with lots of thunder and lightning now here in north central Ohio. Radar looked like most of it was going to go north east of us, but it started to sink south, so now we are getting it. I am on the laptop, unplugged, but the battery doesn't hold a charge anymore, so I only have about 5 minutes left if I'm lucky. Tomorrow is only supposed to be in the low 70's if it makes it that high. After today's 90's with super high humidity, it will feel wonderful!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


Agnes, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you got to spend today with him as this sounds like it was rather sudden. Deepest sympathy to you & your family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We have golden syrup in Canada, my DH eats lots of it. It is cane syrup, is that what yours is also?
Our golden syrup is similar to corn syrup, so that would be a substitute too.



darowil said:


> I will try and find an Anzac recipe from the past- but warn you we immediately get into the questionn of what to use instead of Golden Syrup! Maybe I need to find mine and type it- and keep it for next time I want to post it.
> Has anyone in America/Canada tried making these and what did you use instead of Golden Syrup?
> 
> Hilary and/or Julie wonder how similar your recipes for Anzac Biscuits are compared to mine?
> When looking for photos last night I read that use of ANZAC is limited- but that ANZAC biscuits has been approved but must be biscuits and can not be cookies. And the ingredients must be traditional as well. Hence Subway tried to make them but of course they were cookies and using the traditional ingredients was too expensive for them. I love Subway cookies- but an American based company making ANZACs? somehow doesn't seem right.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey, y'all!!

I have a major announcement: The third afghan is almost completely finished. I have seven blocks of one long side of to finish on the edging which is fast and simple and then the weaving in of the ends on the back side.

I will contact Nittergma tomorrow and see how she is getting along with finishing the other two with edgings and weaving in. We could likely have them all finished before the KAP. YEA!!

I'm tired and having trouble focusing on the monitor in front of me. Will talk to you all tomorrow. Have PMed Agnes re Colin's passing. 

Love you all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good Morning/Evening Darowil, great opening and everything so yummy. 
Just got caught up on last week and got a start on this one, it's been a long day though, so I think I'm off to bed and I'll catch up in the morning. 
Have a great night/day everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just been down stairs to get my Anzac Biscuits recipe. David read me an article he had just read. Did you know that there is a species of antelope than can jump higher than a house? This is becuase of its powerful back legs and the fact that the average house can't jump.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> they both look yummy darowil - think I have the recipes in my document files.
> 
> I will be dropping in once in a while this week and will also be reading what I missed while I was gone.
> 
> ...


Welcome home!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I just saw this and want to check in! I've been away a long time, but hopefully, I will be back a little more often!


Great to see you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just signing in to book my place....has been a long day,went to visit Colin,and once again he has a chest infection, stomach playing up, they think some fluid in lung,so generally all messed up,they decided to transfer him back to the other hospital he was in,the one nearer to me,so we had an ambulance ride there,stayed till he had to go for chest x-ray, left here to visit at 1pm finally got home 9pm am shattered so of to bed,will try to catch up tomorrow but will depend on what the new day brings
> darowil the recipes look great...nice to see you Sam,kind and healing thought for those who need them ,hugs for all
> nite nite


I hope that they are able to get Colin doing better again soon. Hope you are sleeping well at this posting.

Oh Agnes, I'm so sorry, I just read of his passing. My deepest sympathies to you and his family, and large hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hey, y'all!!
> 
> I have a major announcement: The third afghan is almost completely finished. I have seven blocks of one long side of to finish on the edging which is fast and simple and then the weaving in of the ends on the back side.
> 
> ...


Thank you both so very much for all of your hard work!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, thanks so much for starting off this weeks TP, lots of interesting things. Will have to try the Anzac biscuits(cookies?)
The frog cakes are very cute too.quite amazing what different things are eaten in different areas.
Sam, welcome home, hope you enjoyed your time away.
I have been thinking as I read about what I would suggest for regional recipes for my area. 
I think flapper pie is a prairie thing that is often seen at our fall community suppers. It is a Graham wafer crumb crust filled with a custard cream filling & topped with merange(sp?). I will dig out the recipe if you want it.
Bannock is Indian fry bread, I occasionally make it but it can be done on the stove in a frying pan, in the oven or if camping wrapped around a stick & done over the coals of a campfire.
I think Puffed Wheat cake is also a prairie food, at least none of my relatives in the east were familiar with it. It is a lunchbox staple or was when both my kids & I were young.
I will dig out the recipes for any or all if you want.

I stayed in the house this morning for the first time in ages, OMG, I think there was a 1/2 inch of dust on some of the furniture. It feels good to have a clean today house again, it really suffers this time if year when I am so busy with the garden.
I went out this evening & picked another 5 gallon pail of cucumbers, think I will do some pickles in the morning, I thnk there are probably ,2 more pails down there yet. My neighbor just got home tonight from vacation so will call her in the morning & offer them to her.
I also dug throughh my closet to find some dress clothes for my trip to Toronto, my regular outfit of blue jeans & a T-shirt just won't cut it. Lol.

I must tell you I think the TV people have really lost their minds, my DH was doing his usual flip-flip-flip TV watching (drives me crazy, I just get interested in something & off to something else). Anyway, he just came across a program called Dating Naked, (sure didnt stay on there for long!) are they nuts! What next.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so looking forward to the cooler temps (hopefully) during the KAP. 


tami_ohio said:


> It's pouring with lots of thunder and lightning now here in north central Ohio. Radar looked like most of it was going to go north east of us, but it started to sink south, so now we are getting it. I am on the laptop, unplugged, but the battery doesn't hold a charge anymore, so I only have about 5 minutes left if I'm lucky. Tomorrow is only supposed to be in the low 70's if it makes it that high. After today's 90's with super high humidity, it will feel wonderful!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Bonnnie* we must be married to brothers....my DH does the exact same thing when watching tv and it also drives me nuts. I actually sat and watched one (and only one) episode of Dating Naked and just couldn't believe people actually did this; ridiculous.

*JPammie* meant to say WELCOME BACK when I saw your post. I sure missed you and was starting to worry you were going to be MIA for the KAP. So glad you were able to post.

*Re: kitchen remodel* I have to laugh. DH has taken over the floor remodeling. Tonight he put two coats of primer down. Tomorrow said he will do the first paint coat down ad Sunday the second & paint chips/flakes. He's really getting into this re-do. I hope to get the counter top done tomorrow also so that it and the floor will be curing at the same time then we can move thea appliances back in Tues. or Wed. and I can take my time on the cabinets. And yes, I will post pictures when it is complete. Decided today that I am going to replace the hardware on the cabinets too but not sure with what yet. I want to see it painted before I commit to a style handle/knob first.

Well, I finished my homework for the Classic Colorwork Cowl Workshop that Pacer will be teaching at the KAP. I love the rib work. Once I changed to a lighter color yarn I had zero problems; poor eyesight.

Speaking of poor eyesight, my eyes are really tired right now so goodness knows if there are any typos; have tried to catch them.
Since it is a bit after 1 a.m. I'm going to head to bed. It's been a long day.

Prayers and peaceful thoughts being sent to those who have illness, loss of loved ones, and other issues. May be be blessed and have peace enter your life. Hugs until tomorrow. TTYL


Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, thanks so much for starting off this weeks TP, lots of interesting things. Will have to try the Anzac biscuits(cookies?)
> The frog cakes are very cute too.quite amazing what different things are eaten in different areas.
> Sam, welcome home, hope you enjoyed your time away.
> I have been thinking as I read about what I would suggest for regional recipes for my area.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, thanks so much for starting off this weeks TP, lots of interesting things. Will have to try the Anzac biscuits(cookies?)
> The frog cakes are very cute too.quite amazing what different things are eaten in different areas.
> Sam, welcome home, hope you enjoyed your time away.
> I have been thinking as I read about what I would suggest for regional recipes for my area.
> ...


The Fapper Pie sounds good.
The Bannock reminded me of Damper. Self Raising four (or add your normal rising agents for those who don't get SR flour. Mix it with water to a thick dough (like bread) wrap in foil and cook in the campfire coals. Occasionally I had a nice one but usually i find it burnt on the outside and almost raw inside or simply not cooked enough. But it is rather fun and can cook sausages, potatoes etc in the coals as well. But as I don't camp now not much access to a campfire. 
Puffed WHeat is a breakfast cereal over here and I can't see it being used in much cooking so I wonder if your puffed wheat is something else?
Good on you for giving us some local foods. Any one else with some?
Don't think I'm missing anything by rarely watching TV if that is any guide as to what is on. Having said that I am going to watch the last half of one of the finals in the footy- and the team I rarely want to win looks like losing well- much to the disappointment of my siblings and a good friend. There is a second one as well which I might watch. Just started so off I go downstairs. With my crocheting!

Talking of footy Sugarsugar your son won't be too happy at the other level of the footy after last night will he?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my, I am 40 something pages behind on last week. 

Anyway, here I am. Good opening Darrowil and of course good ideas foodwise. I will have to try and think of something suitable to post. Cant say I have ever had the pie that way either.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy and warm Surrey.

We arrived home safely late Thursday night after a smooth crossing on the boat, the road journey was another thing. We could not get on the Autoroute in France as there was a deviation which took us through some very pretty villages, but we were in plenty of time to get the boat. Once we arrived in the UK part of the motorway was closed and then as we were just a couple of miles from home the bypass was also supposed to be closed, fortunately it was in the other direction and not ours.

Spent yesterday unpacking and washing and now I have to start thinking about packing again for America and Canada!

Sam, I agree it is lovely to be back in ones own bed, I thought of you while I was having my coffee this morning.

Darowil, I love all the recipes. I regularly make Anzac biscuits, using a recipe from a friend's mother. LM just loves them.

Off to visit DD today as they have been relandscaping their garden.

I will try to catch up soon. Healing vibes and hugs to all.

Some photos.......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Yay, Sam is back.   I hope you had a great time and I guess now you need rest.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


That is sad news for you and the family. You have been giving love and support for such a long time now that there will inevitably now be a big gap in your life which will take time to come to terms with. Do be kind to yourself, and remember that you did everything that it was in your power to do for Colin.

Hugs and healing thoughts for you.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> A very popular small cake in Australia is the Lamington. This is a sponge cake rolled in thin chocolate icing and then in coconut. The best I have ever had come from a local bakery called Kyetons (the Lamingtons in the photo are from Kyetons).
> If you want to try your own cook a cake (however you want, from scratch or a mix), cook it in a square or rectangular pan. When cold cut into squares, prepare a thin chocolate icing. Working with one square at a time dip it in the icing, turning it and spooning icing over the square so that it is fully covered by the icing. Then roll it in coconut. I dont think I have made them since I was a child, so this is just my memory of what we did.


The best I ever had, and never will again, was made by my Nana when I was young. Now I can only get commercially made lamingtons, which are not up to Nana standards.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

HI all, how is everyone travelling?

I am getting over a bug, although not as recovered as I thought as I am ready for bed 12 hours after getting up.

Update on the moving front, not moving now, DSF has suggested to DM that I get carers for both of them, given I am basically doing that already. Will wait to see how much DM protests the loss of income when it gets switched to me.

Also, DSF has finally stopped trying to get me to fix his latest tablet (Windows 8). After the latest disaster, after which I refreshed his OS, and therefore took it way way back, he will be taking it to a friend who is an actual computer tech. As I told him, I can work android or windows 7, not windows 8.

Aussie favourite foods....mmmmmmm...
Can't go past bangers and mash.

Fry or grill (for less fat) beef sausages until cooked. Serve with a heap of mash potatoes, some sides like tinned peas/beans and cover with caramelised onion rings and gravy. Not for those on strict diets, I'll admit, but a family favourite.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


{{{{{{{{{{{{Agnescr}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
Colin is now with the angels and watching over youl


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Just signing in to book my place....has been a long day,went to visit Colin,and once again he has a chest infection, stomach playing up, they think some fluid in lung,so generally all messed up,they decided to transfer him back to the other hospital he was in,the one nearer to me,so we had an ambulance ride there,stayed till he had to go for chest x-ray, left here to visit at 1pm finally got home 9pm am shattered so of to bed,will try to catch up tomorrow but will depend on what the new day brings
> darowil the recipes look great...nice to see you Sam,kind and healing thought for those who need them ,hugs for all
> nite nite


Oh dear, sorry to hear that Colin is again not very well at all. It must be very tiring for you with all that travelling as well as the worry. Take care.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> reduced fat? where is the fat in coffee? --- sam --- or is their cream in the iced coffee?


Most of the flavoured milks over here are made on light fat or low fat milk with flavour syrup added. Not sue if that how you make yours over there Sam. Different companies use different syrups. My fav, Ice Break by Pauls, has a different taste to most of the others out there.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Margaret, could they sub treacle for golden syrup?



darowil said:


> I will try and find an Anzac recipe from the past- but warn you we immediately get into the questionn of what to use instead of Golden Syrup! Maybe I need to find mine and type it- and keep it for next time I want to post it.
> Has anyone in America/Canada tried making these and what did you use instead of Golden Syrup?
> 
> Hilary and/or Julie wonder how similar your recipes for Anzac Biscuits are compared to mine?
> When looking for photos last night I read that use of ANZAC is limited- but that ANZAC biscuits has been approved but must be biscuits and can not be cookies. And the ingredients must be traditional as well. Hence Subway tried to make them but of course they were cookies and using the traditional ingredients was too expensive for them. I love Subway cookies- but an American based company making ANZACs? somehow doesn't seem right.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I must admit, I do prefer my ANZAC biscuits without the coconut. I simply add more oats, flour and sugar.



darowil said:


> I will try and find an Anzac recipe from the past- but warn you we immediately get into the questionn of what to use instead of Golden Syrup! Maybe I need to find mine and type it- and keep it for next time I want to post it.
> Has anyone in America/Canada tried making these and what did you use instead of Golden Syrup?
> 
> Hilary and/or Julie wonder how similar your recipes for Anzac Biscuits are compared to mine?
> When looking for photos last night I read that use of ANZAC is limited- but that ANZAC biscuits has been approved but must be biscuits and can not be cookies. And the ingredients must be traditional as well. Hence Subway tried to make them but of course they were cookies and using the traditional ingredients was too expensive for them. I love Subway cookies- but an American based company making ANZACs? somehow doesn't seem right.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Bet they would be popular in the USA as LOTS of people really like frogs. I used to have a baby bib (from kitchen towels) with a frog on it and would always sell out. Can't get the towels now. Also make a little frog pin that people seem to like. Those cakes don't look that hard-- we have a couple cupcake places in my town-- might have to suggest them.


I am in the process, among the many other things I am doing, of making the cutest frog coin purse. If you want a look, the pattern is available on Ravelry, I think. I borrowed the pattern to make this one.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I know I can get golden syrup in the world grocery, but not sure of the cost. And of course, if I make them, it will be just DD and me eating them. They do sound good, though. I may try to get some of the syrup next time we go (it's right next to the Weetabix, I remember).


A batch at my place never lasts longer than 2 days. Very yummy.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, thanks so much for starting off this weeks TP, lots of interesting things. Will have to try the Anzac biscuits(cookies?)
> The frog cakes are very cute too.quite amazing what different things are eaten in different areas.
> Sam, welcome home, hope you enjoyed your time away.
> I have been thinking as I read about what I would suggest for regional recipes for my area.
> ...


There is a survival program where a male and a female are dropped off at one point and have to make their way to a pickup point in a certain amount of time, both are strangers to each other and are dropped off bare naked. Can I say, sun cancer canidates in their future as a result of major sun burns.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It sure is- we learn all types of things here on the TP. Some useful and some not. Think this lot fits into the interesting category mainly. I mean it is really useful to know about things from South Australia that you can only ever eat if you come and vist us-especially as so many are so healthy for us as well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

And now I have popped in, I am off as I need to get some sleep before a very early start as off to markets to try and sell some clothes and jewellery. Might add a few more things to the car before I leave in the morning, will see.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this Agnes.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Don't think you can even buy them outside South Australia.


I dont think so either, I havent seen them here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Margaret, could they sub treacle for golden syrup?


Maybe- though it would have a stronger taste, the nice thing with the Golden Syrup is that it doesn't overpower the rest of the ingredients. But it is the right consistency.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


My deepest sympathy to you in your loss. May you be comforted at this time is my prayer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> HI all, how is everyone travelling?
> 
> I am getting over a bug, although not as recovered as I thought as I am ready for bed 12 hours after getting up.
> 
> ...


That would be good if that was the outcome- you wouldd be better off on carrers support wouldn't you and without the need to try to find work? And then you would be freer to give them the help they need as well.
Does this mean you may be able to rethink Goulburn?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wow, I had never heard of either of these wonderful food items until today. Knitting and chatting is a learning experience for sure.


In the paper each Saturday is a 50 question quiz, I am not very good at this but everyknow and then I know the answer to a question noone else does. Well tonight was one of those, which US state is the Iditarod race held? Never heard of it was the response of David and Maryanne- Alsaka said me. And the only reason I knew was because we were following it vicariously through the TP last time. So who knows what we might learn from knitting and chatting.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


Oh, my dear Agnes!!! I'm so sorry for your loss. May God comfort you in your grief. 
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

For those inclined to try making their own Golden syrup.

Homemade Lyle's Golden Syrup

Golden Syrup is a slightly toasted-caramel flavoured sugar syrup used in
British, Australian and Canandian recipes. Although corn syrup or honey can
be substituted in most recipes, the taste is different. Golden Syrup has a
toasted-caramel flavour missing in corn syrup and honey. It is also a sweeter
and thicker syrup. This recipe attempts to re-create golden syrup at home.

Makes about 4 cups of syrup

Ingredients

1 cup (200g - 7 oz) granulated sugar
3 Tbsp plus 1 tsp (50g) water 
5 cups (1 kg - 2.2 lb) granulated sugar 
2 1/2 cups (600g) boiling water 
2 slices lemon *

Method

1. Pour 1 cup (200g) granulated sugar and 3 Tbsp plus 1 tsp (50g) water into
a large saucepan. On medium heat, twirl the pot around and caramelise the
sugar until a dark golden colour.

2. Add the 2 1/2 cups (600g) boiling water, the 5 cups (1 kg) granulated
sugar and lemon slices to saucepan.

3. On low heat boil for 45 minutes until thick (stir it ocassionally if you must
or leave it alone to do its own thing). If you use a candy thermometer,
your golden syrup will be perfect every time. Just simmer your syrup until it
reaches 230 degrees F (110 degrees C).

4. Cool, remove lemon slices and pour into sterilised jars or bottles. 
Label and store in a cool place.

* Don't omit the lemon slices, they add citric acid to the recipe, necessary
to split the granulated sugar (sucrose) into an invert sugar syrup (glucose
and fructose) that won't recrystallize. Also, don't throw away the lemon
slices. You have created candied lemon peel. You can eat them if you wish.

http://www.recipesecrets.net/forums/recipe-exchange/41251-homemade-lyles-golden-syrup.html


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just been down stairs to get my Anzac Biscuits recipe. David read me an article he had just read. Did you know that there is a species of antelope than can jump higher than a house? This is becuase of its powerful back legs and the fact that the average house can't jump.


LOL!! So glad my apartment building can't jump since it would be a little unsettling!!
Good one, David!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Grrrrrr......have been sitting here doing my homework for Pacer's workshop at the KAP and 2x have had to purl back row 5 of the ribbing and still am off count. Think I'm going to frog and just start all over again. I'm using a very dark yarn and my eyes just aren't doing well today/tonight.
> 
> Oh...just for you Darowil......What do you get when you cross a cantaloupe with Lassie.........a melon-collie baby (melancholy baby) Hehehehehe!


You're just too funny, Gwen!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Reminds me of the time, about 65 yrs ago, that my father asked for iced tea in Vancouver. My mom had to explain to waitress how to make it but Daddy got his iced tea.
> 
> And I would just love your Vico, I'm sure.


Years ago when we went north from VA, I found out the northern states only drank hot tea!! In VA and the south, we've always had iced tea year round! I think the north at least drinks iced tea in summer now!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Interesting weather-- 30 degree drop in daytime temp from yesterday to today-- much prefer today, about 68 most of the day. Really nice but very humid.


We're supposed to finally be cooler tomorrow but not that big a cool down. But down to 80 from 97 is still welcome!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Grrrrrr......have been sitting here doing my homework for Pacer's workshop at the KAP and 2x have had to purl back row 5 of the ribbing and still am off count. Think I'm going to frog and just start all over again. I'm using a very dark yarn and my eyes just aren't doing well today/tonight.
> 
> Oh...just for you Darowil......What do you get when you cross a cantaloupe with Lassie.........a melon-collie baby (melancholy baby) Hehehehehe!


Ha ha ha lol


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hey, y'all!!
> 
> I have a major announcement: The third afghan is almost completely finished. I have seven blocks of one long side of to finish on the edging which is fast and simple and then the weaving in of the ends on the back side.
> 
> ...


I know it will feel like a major accomplishment to finish the afghans AND it is!!
Even though you didn't mind doing it, it was still a big job!
I won't be at the KAP but I think it was wonderful of you to do this!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> For those inclined to try making their own Golden syrup.
> 
> Homemade Lyle's Golden Syrup


Have copied it for future reference- not that I am likely ever take the time and effort to make my own when I just go the shop! But next time I post something with Golden Syrup I can include this.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Years ago when we went north from VA, I found out the northern states only drank hot tea!! In VA and the south, we've always had iced tea year round! I think the north at least drinks iced tea in summer now!
> Junek


We keep ice/cold tea available year 'round, June. I don't care for coffee so I drink it for breakfast. Water, iced tea and, sometimes, a pop/soda will get me through the hottest day. When it is truly cold, I'll drink my tea hot. The only times I don't drink tea are before fasting-blood work and after six pm because that keeps me awake for nearly the entire time I'm supposed to be sleeping.

Sure wish you could be there, June.
Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Talking of footy Sugarsugar your son won't be too happy at the other level of the footy after last night will he?


No, I wouldnt think so. Havent spoken to him yet though. I have a couple of friends that will be very disappointed also.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, thanks so much for starting off this weeks TP, lots of interesting things. Will have to try the Anzac biscuits(cookies?)
> The frog cakes are very cute too.quite amazing what different things are eaten in different areas.
> Sam, welcome home, hope you enjoyed your time away.
> I have been thinking as I read about what I would suggest for regional recipes for my area.
> ...


I really wonder about the mentally of today's average tv viewer with the programs on tv. We have something called Naked and Afraid!! A couple supposedly stumbling around in the wilderness with no clothes on. It might be more believable if I didn't know after the camera is off, they're getting a hot shower, a comfortable robe and, probably a steak dinner!!
Tv is fast becoming even more of a waste of time!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-284030-1.html
needed this one last week with the coffee


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and warm Surrey.
> 
> We arrived home safely late Thursday night after a smooth crossing on the boat, the road journey was another thing. We could not get on the Autoroute in France as there was a deviation which took us through some very pretty villages, but we were in plenty of time to get the boat. Once we arrived in the UK part of the motorway was closed and then as we were just a couple of miles from home the bypass was also supposed to be closed, fortunately it was in the other direction and not ours.
> 
> ...


Always enjoy your photos! And hope to see some pictures from your U.S.A. and Canada trip!
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Agnes, my condolences on the loss of Colin - prayers for you and his family.

Guess I'll catch up later today, gotta go help out at the community yard sale and our church bake sale. Bob is over helping to set up - I have to haul my baking out to the car - good thing church is only 2 blocks away or I'd be late! See you all this afternoon. Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> HI all, how is everyone travelling?
> 
> I am getting over a bug, although not as recovered as I thought as I am ready for bed 12 hours after getting up.
> 
> ...


I hope things work out to your satisfaction...and that your mom doesn't object so you can have some relief. Care giving is very tiring.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We keep ice/cold tea available year 'round, June. I don't care for coffee so I drink it for breakfast. Water, iced tea and, sometimes, a pop/soda will get me through the hottest day. When it is truly cold, I'll drink my tea hot. The only times I don't drink tea are before fasting-blood work and after six pm because that keeps me awake for nearly the entire time I'm supposed to be sleeping.
> 
> Sure wish you could be there, June.
> Ohio Joy


I do, too, Joy, but my traveling days are over. But I will certainly enjoy everyone's updates and pictures. I'm especially looking forward to seeing the afghans. 
We didn't feel like the meal was complete without iced tea!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil...Great opening and interesting recipes. That Pavlova is gorgeous all decorated like that. I had one in Germany from the wife of a trombone player in the band, both of whom were from England. I love pea soup and haven't had it for years. Interesting with the addition of ketchup. Never had it that way but would be good to try.

Here, it seems we make things from all over the world since that is our population. Ethnic contributions have made eating a wonderful culinary experience so different from when I was a child. In Toronto, as a child, my favorite food experience was fish and chips served in newspaper with malt vinegar and salt, along with rump roast and yorkshire pudding. Has been difficult to find rump roast here in the States as they don't do that cut.

In Rochester, they are famous for the Garbage Plate at Nick Tahoes and white hots, which are white hot dogs. I don't eat either but did try the garbage plate at least once years ago.

Nick Tahou Hots is a Rochester, New York, landmark restaurant featuring a dish called the Garbage Plate.[1] The restaurant was founded in 1918 by Alex Tahou, the grandfather of the current owner (also named Alex Tahou), and named for Nick Tahou, the founder's son, who operated the establishment until his death in 1997. While there are other Upstate New York variants, Nick Tahou's is the originator of the trademarked Garbage Plate.[2]

A Garbage Plate is a combination of two selections of cheeseburger, hamburger, red hots, white hots, Italian sausage, chicken tender, fish (haddock), fried ham, grilled cheese, or eggs; and two sides of either home fries, French fries, baked beans, or macaroni salad. On top of that are the options of mustard and onions, and Nick's proprietary hot sauce, a sauce with spices and slowly simmered ground beef. The dish is served with Italian bread and butter on the side.[2][3] Health.com named the Garbage Plate the fattiest food in the state of New York.[4]

I was not familiar with Moon Cookies but they are popular here and perhaps throughout the US.

Buffalo Wings just 1 1/2 hrs. from here were made famous and now eaten throughout the US and perhaps now abroad. There is some dispute about who came up with the original hot wing appetizer, but most credit the Anchor Bar in where else but Buffalo, New York, USA.

The historic creation date for Buffalo Wings was October 30, 1964, when owner Teressa Bellissimo was faced with feeding her son and his friends a late snack. Having an excess of chicken wings on hand, she fried up the wings, dipped them in a buttered spicy chile sauce, and served them with celery and blue cheese dressing as a dipping sauce to cut the heat. The wings were an instant hit.

The city of Buffalo has designated July 29 as "Chicken Wing Day," and today, the Anchor Bar serves up more than 70 thousand pounds of chicken per month ! The Anchor Bar original recipe for hot sauce is now sold commercially.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ohio Joy, good on ya for getting those afghans whipped into shape. What a treasure they are! You and Nittergma are AWESOME.

Got to get ready for the eye doc, so I'll check in later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just been down stairs to get my Anzac Biscuits recipe. David read me an article he had just read. Did you know that there is a species of antelope than can jump higher than a house? This is becuase of its powerful back legs and the fact that the average house can't jump.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Our puffed wheat is a breakfast cereal although not a very tasty one unless lots of sugar is added. I'll round up the recipes today.


darowil said:


> The Fapper Pie sounds good.
> The Bannock reminded me of Damper. Self Raising four (or add your normal rising agents for those who don't get SR flour. Mix it with water to a thick dough (like bread) wrap in foil and cook in the campfire coals. Occasionally I had a nice one but usually i find it burnt on the outside and almost raw inside or simply not cooked enough. But it is rather fun and can cook sausages, potatoes etc in the coals as well. But as I don't camp now not much access to a campfire.
> Puffed WHeat is a breakfast cereal over here and I can't see it being used in much cooking so I wonder if your puffed wheat is something else?
> Good on you for giving us some local foods. Any one else with some?
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Years ago when we went north from VA, I found out the northern states only drank hot tea!! In VA and the south, we've always had iced tea year round! I think the north at least drinks iced tea in summer now!
> Junek


The iced tea we get here is totally different than what is served in the US, the stuff we get here is very sweet in comparison & I don't really like it especially since I tasted the southern version.& yes, it is definitely only a summer thing here, we need hot drinks in winter.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh my, can't think of regional recipe off hand. But will think on it.
Still tired from busy week but shoulder not hurting at all. Haven't walked Maya. Maybe I'll water jog this afternoon.
Mostly I watch Animal Planet on tv or news. And most days watch Jeopardy.
Wish I could make knitapalooza. Maybe one year we could have a West Coast one. Or one in England. Know that would be ultra expensive but I have always wanted to visit England and Wales. And I'm not getting any younger!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, thanks so much for starting off this weeks TP, lots of interesting things. Will have to try the Anzac biscuits(cookies?)
> The frog cakes are very cute too.quite amazing what different things are eaten in different areas.
> Sam, welcome home, hope you enjoyed your time away.
> I have been thinking as I read about what I would suggest for regional recipes for my area.
> ...


LOL! DH flips continually too, and Naked and Afraid isn't much better than Dating Naked, yes, I think people have lost their minds. Of course they get ratings because people are tuning in to see if they really are naked, I'm sure. What next?, I really don't want to know. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and warm Surrey.
> 
> We arrived home safely late Thursday night after a smooth crossing on the boat, the road journey was another thing. We could not get on the Autoroute in France as there was a deviation which took us through some very pretty villages, but we were in plenty of time to get the boat. Once we arrived in the UK part of the motorway was closed and then as we were just a couple of miles from home the bypass was also supposed to be closed, fortunately it was in the other direction and not ours.
> 
> ...


Welcome home PurpleFi!! DG3 is so cute, seems like just yesterday he was a baby.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great start Darowil! Lots of tasty looking things in your opening....your Frog cakes we know here As Fondant Fancies, but minus the frog mouth!
Sam - Great to hear from you.
Welcome back Pammie, we've missed you.
Welcome to the newbies too, make sure you come back again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> For those inclined to try making their own Golden syrup.
> 
> Homemade Lyle's Golden Syrup
> 
> ...


Fantastic Caren, thank you for posting this, I have saved it to Evernote, will have to make it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/biscochitos-traditional-cookies/

This is a New Mexico recipe--the traditional cookie (we make them at Christmas, and this recipe is huge, but one might certainly halve it if needed). They keep for quite a while, however, and could be frozen.

EDIT: I also meant to note that I use wine instead of brandy in mine.

I'm still thinking on a Kentucky recipe (besides fried chicken, of course!).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


Oh Agnes I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I really wonder about the mentally of today's average tv viewer with the programs on tv. We have something called Naked and Afraid!! A couple supposedly stumbling around in the wilderness with no clothes on. It might be more believable if I didn't know after the camera is off, they're getting a hot shower, a comfortable robe and, probably a steak dinner!!
> Tv is fast becoming even more of a waste of time!
> Junek


And cartoons are getting just as bad, even the newer Disney shows make me cringe anymore.


----------



## KERMN (Nov 30, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil...Great opening and interesting recipes. That Pavlova is gorgeous all decorated like that. I had one in Germany from the wife of a trombone player in the band, both of whom were from England. I love pea soup and haven't had it for years. Interesting with the addition of ketchup. Never had it that way but would be good to try.
> 
> Here, it seems we make things from all over the world since that is our population. Ethnic contributions have made eating a wonderful culinary experience so different from when I was a child. In Toronto, as a child, my favorite food experience was fish and chips served in newspaper with malt vinegar and salt, along with rump roast and yorkshire pudding. Has been difficult to find rump roast here in the States as they don't do that cut.
> 
> ...


What fun reading about "White Hots, Red Hots, The Garbage Plate, and Buffalo Wings". We lived in Rochester, NY for 32 years but never did get to eat the garbage plate. Maybe on a trip back to see friends. We have now lived in MN for 16 years but loved Rochester and all it had to offer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/biscochitos-traditional-cookies/
> 
> This is a New Mexico recipe--the traditional cookie (we make them at Christmas, and this recipe is huge, but one might certainly halve it if needed). They keep for quite a while, however, and could be frozen.
> 
> I'm still thinking on a Kentucky recipe (besides fried chicken, of course!).


bourbon!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> bourbon!


True, we are famous for that, but I wouldn't quite call that a recipe...ha ha. And I can't stand the stuff.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We've been without power through the night -- it came back on awhile ago, but internet is still down. I 'll have to catch up later


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, that Garbage plate sounds like it could feed an army. I wonder what White hotdogs are made from? I know we shouldn't ask what the regular ones are made from but they sure taste good with sauerkraut or on a fire.

Prairie Maid (brand name) Puffed. Wheat cake


2/3 cup butter or margerine
1cup golden syrup
2cups brown sugar
4 tablespoons cocoa
1teaspoon vanilla
12 cups puffed wheat cereal

Put first 4 ingredients in a saucepan, bring to a bubble, add vanilla.
Pour over puffed wheat in a large bowl & mix well.
Press into a 9 X13 pan & let cool. If you let the syrup boil when cool the cake will crumble.

Remember, I didn't say it was good for you, lol.

Flapper Pie

Graham wafer crust.

2 cups graham wafer crumbs
1/2cup melted butter or margerine
1/4 cup sugar ( I usually omit this)

Mix & press into pie plate. Bake at 400 for 7 minutes
Let cool

Filling:
3 cups milk
1/2 cup sugar
1/4cup cornstarch
3 egg yolks
Mix together & microwave until comes to a boil & thickens
Add 1 teaspoon vanilla

Let cool slightly & pour in cooled crust.
Top with meringue

Meringue
3egg whites 
2 tablespoons sugar.

Whip egg whites, gradually add sugar & beat until thick,
Put on top of pie & bake at 400 until browned, about 3 minutes. watch carefully.

This pie is a staple at Fall community suppers along with pumpkin pie.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fantastic Caren, thank you for posting this, I have saved it to Evernote, will have to make it.


Oh goodie I am going to give it a try too. I had Golden syrup as a child my aunt would put it on toast for us.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jheiens said:


> We keep ice/cold tea available year 'round, June. I don't care for coffee so I drink it for breakfast. Water, iced tea and, sometimes, a pop/soda will get me through the hottest day. When it is truly cold, I'll drink my tea hot. The only times I don't drink tea are before fasting-blood work and after six pm because that keeps me awake for nearly the entire time I'm supposed to be sleeping.
> 
> Sure wish you could be there, June.
> Ohio Joy


My dad drank iced tea year round-- we had a pitcher in the refrigerator year round. I'm almost as bad.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Bonnnie* we must be married to brothers....my DH does the exact same thing when watching tv and it also drives me nuts.
> 
> I'm thinking there must be a whole brotherhood out there!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Here are a couple of pictures. Of course, the Bride Swan with the storm clouds is from my sister. The sunrise is from a FB friend. And had to share my TX daughter's new truck since she's so excited about it.
Hugs to everyone.
Junek


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Margaret, could they sub treacle for golden syrup?


I was wondering about sorghum? But with just a tablespoon, I would think ordinary old plain corn syrup would work.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Good morning..just jumping in to mark a spot. DS just arrived with friends...gotta' go make some breakfast.
ttyl....have a good day!
Carol il/oh


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

machriste said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > *Bonnnie* we must be married to brothers....my DH does the exact same thing when watching tv and it also drives me nuts.
> ...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Agnes, My condolences on the passing of Colin. I am glad you were able to be with him that last day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh goodie I am going to give it a try too. I had Golden syrup as a child my aunt would put it on toast for us.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Here are a couple of pictures. Of course, the Bride Swan with the storm clouds is from my sister. The sunrise is from a FB friend. And had to share my TX daughter's new truck since she's so excited about it.
> Hugs to everyone.
> Junek


The sky picture is just gorgeous, I love the way the clouds look, especially red like that. The swan is always lovely, so majestic. 
Love the red truck, I want one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to head out, will check in when I get back. 
Have a great day everyone! 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KERMN said:


> What fun reading about "White Hots, Red Hots, The Garbage Plate, and Buffalo Wings". We lived in Rochester, NY for 32 years but never did get to eat the garbage plate. Maybe on a trip back to see friends. We have now lived in MN for 16 years but loved Rochester and all it had to offer.


Welcome! I don't think you've joined us before. I hope you come back often!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ah yes, we get that also; called Naked and Afraid. Have watched it a few times. In reality how likely someone would be having to survive naked? If they are going to make it more "real" why not have them dressed in everyday clothing say as if going to work or classes or some such attire? See no purpose in being naked quite frankly. I guess they naked bit is to attract viewers.



busyworkerbee said:


> There is a survival program where a male and a female are dropped off at one point and have to make their way to a pickup point in a certain amount of time, both are strangers to each other and are dropped off bare naked. Can I say, sun cancer canidates in their future as a result of major sun burns.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Since you are not moving will you be able to go to the down under KAP?


busyworkerbee said:


> And now I have popped in, I am off as I need to get some sleep before a very early start as off to markets to try and sell some clothes and jewellery. Might add a few more things to the car before I leave in the morning, will see.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The sky picture is just gorgeous, I love the way the clouds look, especially red like that. The swan is always lovely, so majestic.
> Love the red truck, I want one.


I love the truck, too. She had been talking about getting another truck for a while. Her other one wasn't very old but she said it was starting to nickel and dime her too often. It was definitely used as a truck!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And is your iced tea typically sweet?


jknappva said:


> Years ago when we went north from VA, I found out the northern states only drank hot tea!! In VA and the south, we've always had iced tea year round! I think the north at least drinks iced tea in summer now!
> Junek


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, that Garbage plate sounds like it could feed an army. I wonder what White hotdogs are made from? I know we shouldn't ask what the regular ones are made from but they sure taste good with sauerkraut or on a fire.
> 
> When I was growing up hot dogs were a rare treat since my father didn't approve of them. I sometimes had my lunch at the school cafeteria, and was one of the few who was overjoyed when hot dogs were served. I still love them...though I know the additives they contain aren't healthy. But once in a while...they do taste good...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy have you tried the decaffeinated tea? I only make my iced tea with decaf bags now for the same reason you don't drink it after 6. Can really tell a difference if I have regular now; same with DH.


jheiens said:


> We keep ice/cold tea available year 'round, June. I don't care for coffee so I drink it for breakfast. Water, iced tea and, sometimes, a pop/soda will get me through the hottest day. When it is truly cold, I'll drink my tea hot. The only times I don't drink tea are before fasting-blood work and after six pm because that keeps me awake for nearly the entire time I'm supposed to be sleeping.
> 
> Sure wish you could be there, June.
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KERMN said:


> What fun reading about "White Hots, Red Hots, The Garbage Plate, and Buffalo Wings". We lived in Rochester, NY for 32 years but never did get to eat the garbage plate. Maybe on a trip back to see friends. We have now lived in MN for 16 years but loved Rochester and all it had to offer.


So glad you enjoyed it. Well, the Garbage Plate is aptly named isn't it. Like breakfast, lunch, and a picnic all in one. Hope you have a stomach of steel for it and of course one also needs it for the original hot wings with Franks sauce and butter. Rochester has changed a lot in 16 yrs., I'm sure. Of course the Finger Lakes is great too with all the wineries. Oh my, I forgot about grape pies. Will go find a picture now. LOL


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Have enjoyed the interesting recipes from Australia, and everyone else's contributions. I was at a neighborhood get-together a few years ago and a young woman who was visiting from upstate NY brought a buffalo chicken dip. She used the recipe below---quite tasty---an easy way to sample the flavors of the original wings. You can even use canned chicken.

http://www.franksredhot.com/recipes/franks-redhot-buffalo-chicken-dip-RE1242


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The iced tea we get here is totally different than what is served in the US, the stuff we get here is very sweet in comparison & I don't really like it especially since I tasted the southern version.& yes, it is definitely only a summer thing here, we need hot drinks in winter.


 We hav a standing joke in the Midwest section of the US that it isn't really southern iced tea if you can't get the spoon to stand in the middle of the glass of tea. That is one of the reasons I drink mine, hot or iced, without any sweetener.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Naples, NY...Home of the grape pie.

The Finger Lakes has a profusion of wineries on most of the lakes an the wine industry here is continuing to grow along with lovely places to eat at some of the wineries, most overlooking the lake high atop a hill or down close to the water. One of the results of all the grapes is the grape pie. Each year in Naples at the Fall festival they have a competition of all the pie makers to see who makes the best one. Monica's Pies is also a shop that grew from a little stand to a business extraordinaire. I don't believe she competes any more but then she doesn't need to. She makes her grape pies with regular crust or with crumb topping and makes tarts also. Elderberry tarts are another favorite too. Sorry the pictures are so small. Hope you have a magnifying glass.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And is your iced tea typically sweet?


I never sweetened our iced tea because my children really preferred it unsweetened. But when I was growing up, it was always sweetened in the pitcher!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> We hav a standing joke in the Midwest section of the US that it isn't really southern iced tea if you can't get the spoon to stand in the middle of the glass of tea. That is one of the reasons I drink mine, hot or iced, without any sweetener.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I drink mine unsweetened too. Can drink it plain or with lemon and sometimes make it with various kinds of tea.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Woohoo lost 2.2Pounds and altogether over 5% of my original fat weight. 
Will definitely water jog today. Very psyched.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Have enjoyed the interesting recipes from Australia, and everyone else's contributions. I was at a neighborhood get-together a few years ago and a young woman who was visiting from upstate NY brought a buffalo chicken dip. She used the recipe below---quite tasty---an easy way to sample the flavors of the original wings. You can even use canned chicken.
> 
> http://www.franksredhot.com/recipes/franks-redhot-buffalo-chicken-dip-RE1242


You've got the idea. It's the Franks that gives it that special taste. Now they come so many different ways it is confusing. When I ate them I only had the original kind. DH's mother always said that the wings were the best chicken meat to her. This was long before wings became popular. We always let her have the wings.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We hav a standing joke in the Midwest section of the US that it isn't really southern iced tea if you can't get the spoon to stand in the middle of the glass of tea. That is one of the reasons I drink mine, hot or iced, without any sweetener.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think the traditional southern tea was always SWEET tea. And I capitalized it because you could almost ice a cake with it!LOL !
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Agnes...My sincere condolences on Colin's passing. My heart goes out to you dear friend as I know you are hurting. Big Hugs and prayers winging their way to you right now.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hard to think of a recipe typical of the upper midwest United States. Minnesota certainly has had a strong Scandinavian and Germanic population, but now has the largest Mung settlement in the US, a large Somalie population and a rather large Hispanic population, especially in the Western section of St. Paul. There are some excellent Mexican restaurants there. 

I think though I will take a different tack and tell you about a wonderful dessert we had during the three weeks we vacationed in Tuscany a few years ago. It was very simple, but just right. We were served a very small Biscotti that we were told to dip in a small (sherry-size) glass of what was called Vin Sancto (Holy wine.) It was very a very sweet dessert-like wine ( I think a Moscato would do very well.) So nice after a wonderful dinner.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie...Empathizing with you and all the dental work you have been having. Hope you are ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree wrote:
bourbon!



Sorlenna said:


> True, we are famous for that, but I wouldn't quite call that a recipe...ha ha. And I can't stand the stuff.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here you go ChrisE and anyone interested:

"The white hot is a variation on the hot dog found in the Upstate New York area.[1] It is composed of some combination of uncured and unsmoked pork, beef, and veal; the lack of smoking or curing allows the meat to retain a naturally white color.[2] White hots usually contain mustard and other spices, and often include a dairy component such as nonfat dry milk.

The white hot originated in the 1920s[citation needed] in Rochester's German community as a "white and porky"[1] alternative to high-price red hot dogs, made of the less desirable meat parts and various fillers; in contrast, modern versions are made from quality meats and generally are sold at higher prices than common hot dogs.

One of the best-known producer of the white hot is Zweigle's. Even though they were not the first to make the dog, they were "the first ones at the stadium" (according to Robert Berl, the first maker of the Zweigle brand white hot). Soon after Berl began making the dogs in 1925, he secured a contract at the Red Wing Stadium. The white hot has become the official hot dog of the Buffalo Bills, Buffalo Sabres, Rochester Americans and Rochester Rhinos and was the official hot dog of the Washington Nationals during the major league baseball team's first season.[citation needed]

Another producer, Hofmann, produces white hots in the Syracuse, New York area under the name "Coneys" (not to be confused with a Coney Island hot dog).[3]

There is an unrelated white German sausage, traditional in Bavaria and popular in the mid-western United States, known as Weisswurst, which is made primarily from veal."

I only had the Garbage Plate once and I was much younger, about 30 yrs. ago, but living here I wanted to eat it at least once.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie...Empathizing with you and all the dental work you have been having. Hope you are ok.


My mouth is still hurting from this last go round and will add to it next week. Don't know if I'll have the root canal and deep cleaning done or wait until after KAP.

I want to look up YouTube videos of two handed two strand knitting, but our internet is still out.

Love all the food stories and recipes, but I 'll wait until I have a full sized keyboard to respond. I'm not very good at the phone keyboard.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

One thing I found that by living so many places, I had to re-learn the names of many cuts of meat when I moved and of course ways of saying things. No wonder I am so confused. Even had to relearn spelling moving from another country to the States.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My mouth is still hurting from this last go round and will add to it next week. Don't know if I'll have the root canal and deep cleaning done or wait until after KAP.
> 
> I want to look up YouTube videos of two handed two strand knitting, but our internet is still out.
> 
> Love all the food stories and recipes, but I 'll wait until I have a full sized keyboard to respond. I'm not very good at the phone keyboard.


Sorry you are still hurting. :-(

Nice to have the phone, but definitely not for long-term. Hope you get your internet soon. I'm going to have to get off of here soon.

Poor little Roland, our GK's dog that we are babysitting. His arthritis is so bad now and we had quite a time of it last night as I have to carry him down the stairs to get to the yard and it is a good thing I am doing better. He is quite a load, even though a small dog in height, he is a bigger-sized pug. Thing his granddaddy must have been a bulldog. Such a sweetheart, but we did make it without falling. 
Even though we spent all that time and effort the poor dear still left two spots early in the morning. I believe he has lost control. I wish dogs aged at the same rate that we do so we didn't have to go through them getting so much older at such a quick rate. I know when DIL left she kissed him in case he wasn't here when she got back. I pray he will be. Pugs are famous for their loud breathing and snoring and this poor little dear doesn't snore any more. Love the little guy and he loves me to sing to him so I have special songs just for him.

Well, time to get off now.

Oh yes, we also have a garlic festival around here and I know other areas of the country do also. Local garlic is so wonderful. If you haven't tried local garlic, I suggest going to a Farmer's Market and seeking it out. They say that most of our garlic in the grocery stores is now from China. Strange.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

What fun!
You had me wondering for a minute. When I write TP it means toilet paper. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Good morning..just jumping in to mark a spot. DS just arrived with friends...gotta' go make some breakfast.
> ttyl....have a good day!
> Carol il/oh


What are you making?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patty Sutter said:


> What fun!
> You had me wondering for a minute. When I write TP it means toilet paper. :lol: :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> HI all, how is everyone travelling?
> 
> I am getting over a bug, although not as recovered as I thought as I am ready for bed 12 hours after getting up.
> 
> ...


Hope it is good for you that you don't have to move and that you can now go to the Downunder KAP.

Sorry you caught a bug. Feel better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Daralene, that Garbage plate sounds like it could feed an army. I wonder what White hotdogs are made from? I know we shouldn't ask what the regular ones are made from but they sure taste good with sauerkraut or on a fire.
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome, Patty Sutter. 

We are usually more talkative than this; but it is a Saturday and still ''summer'' so many regulars are out and about this morning. Please do comeback as often as you can and feel free to jump into any conversation that strikes your fancy. 

I suspect that you know already that we are a chatty bunch of crafters.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

machriste said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > *Bonnnie* we must be married to brothers....my DH does the exact same thing when watching tv and it also drives me nuts.
> ...


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We've been without power through the night -- it came back on awhile ago, but internet is still down. I 'll have to catch up later


Rookie, what caused your loss of power? Was it extreme weather or some other problem?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I drink mine unsweetened too. Can drink it plain or with lemon and sometimes make it with various kinds of tea.


I'll drink almost any kind of tea, real or herbal, hot or cold (depends on weather) but do prefer decaff and NEVER sweet. Learned that when I was about 10 or so and there was a sugar shortage and my mom needed all the sugar for canning.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> One thing I found that by living so many places, I had to re-learn the names of many cuts of meat when I moved and of course ways of saying things. No wonder I am so confused. Even had to relearn spelling moving from another country to the States.


Makes me think of shopping at a big supermarket in italy. Everything was in Italian; no English at all. i really screwed up at the produce section, where it turns out you were supposed to weigh and price what you bought before getting to the checkout. i was getting a lot of "No, No, No," and holding up the line. Finally went back and watched what other shoppers were doing. I have no idea what meat cuts we bought and ate. I think it was beef. but you never know. Tasted fine.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I think that I've finished up the edging on the third afghan. Nittergma has the other two. BUT I have a question for you crocheters in the family.

It has been more than 10 years since I crocheted anything and done any finishing off of a crocheted project. I don't remember if the usual practice in crocheting is to go back over the last row of stitches with a slip stitch row of crochet in the opposite direction of the last row worked or not?

Can someone help me?

I'm off to check with Nittergma and see how she is doing. TTYL.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

You can go back with slip stitch or double crochet (US single crochet) or you can simply just stop. The choice is yours.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> What fun!
> You had me wondering for a minute. When I write TP it means toilet paper. :lol: :lol:


We do have our own tea party acronyms: TP, KP, KAP along with general abbreviations like KAL, PSSO, KFB, and YO (aka YFD and YON). Keeps us on our toes. Except for KPTP, tp means toilet paper to me too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Rookie, what caused your loss of power? Was it extreme weather or some other problem?


Very bad storm system...we have large branches to yet pick up and lots of leaves and twigs.. Our front coach lights all used to be gas so when power was out, you could still make your way through the neighborhood. Most have converted them to electric so it was very dark outside last night. The sounds of gas-powered generators filled the night and the sounds of chain saws is ever present outside now. I'll try to take some photos.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very bad storm system...we have large branches to yet pick up and lots of leaves and twigs.. Our front coach lights all used to be gas so when power was out, you could still make your way through the neighborhood. Most have converted them to electric so it was very dark outside last night. The sounds of gas-powered generators filled the night and the sounds of chain saws is ever present outside now. I'll try to take some photos.


So sorry for the storm problems-- hope you can safely get it cleared up & hauled off.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh goodie I am going to give it a try too. I had Golden syrup as a child my aunt would put it on toast for us.


If anyone lives near a Wegman's grocery store, they carry Golden Syrup in the International section.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Woohoo lost 2.2Pounds and altogether over 5% of my original fat weight.
> Will definitely water jog today. Very psyched.


 :thumbup: Fantastic!! I'm down another 2 pounds also, isn't it a wonderful feeling.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> What fun!
> You had me wondering for a minute. When I write TP it means toilet paper. :lol: :lol:


 :XD: :XD:

Welcome to the party, hope you visit as often as you can.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here you go ChrisE and anyone interested:
> 
> "The white hot is a variation on the hot dog found in the Upstate New York area.[1] It is composed of some combination of uncured and unsmoked pork, beef, and veal; the lack of smoking or curing allows the meat to retain a naturally white color.[2] White hots usually contain mustard and other spices, and often include a dairy component such as nonfat dry milk....


Sounds good to me. Think we will have to make a food pilgrimage to Upstate New York . Have been wanting to see the Lilac Festival too.
Very sorry to hear about the grandchildren's dog in failing health. I know how hard it is for everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma, I do hope that the poor pup easily makes it until and after they get home.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Woohoo lost 2.2Pounds and altogether over 5% of my original fat weight.
> Will definitely water jog today. Very psyched.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You've got the idea. It's the Franks that gives it that special taste. Now they come so many different ways it is confusing. When I ate them I only had the original kind. DH's mother always said that the wings were the best chicken meat to her. This was long before wings became popular. We always let her have the wings.


My favorite part of the turkey is the wing, too.

Rookie, hope the damage from the storm is all easily fixable. Sounds like a crazy one, all right.

Joy, you don't need to do the slip stitching unless you want to. Some designs call for it but I rarely do it.

Aww, poor Roland. Bless his heart. It's so hard for us, too, when we see our furbuddies getting old.

Eye doc says all looks good--even improvement in the right eye for me! I knew the prescription had changed but I figured it meant they were worse. LOL DD and I both got glasses ordered and will pick them up in a few days.

Got a chicken in the crockpot roasting for supper, and now a little knitting time on this nice cooler day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> What fun!
> You had me wondering for a minute. When I write TP it means toilet paper. :lol: :lol:


Welcome, Patty. I'm glad you joined us. We're here all week so come back often. I love your avatar...We're cat lovers in my household!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

WooHoo---finally have power and internet. The power has been going off intermittently so I was getting worried. There are still some parts of the neighborhood which are still out from Friday afternoon. We checked on DD's house and it's okay...DGS has been finding new toys. He's generally here only for a couple of hours, but being here all day with no TV, he's found all kinds of ways to entertain himself; even playing with toys he considered "for babies" and put away for his little girl cousins. It was funny seeing and hearing him make up games to go with the little Fisher Price people and playsets.

DH was glad he leaves the H.S. by 2:00 p.m. each day. Reports are that it got pretty hectic and even scary when the the power went off just as the last bell rang for the day...kids were everywhere and chaos reigned according to many of the teachers. 

The storm that caused all the issues wasn't even forecast and was upon us without any warnings or sirens...makes me feel less confident about those systems.

Agnes and Gwen - sorry to hear about loss of your loved ones. Prayers and hugs. Paula, I'd love to go to an old fashioned bake sale again.

Welcome to the new people to the Tea Party - Cashmeregma; so sorry to hear about Roland.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> If anyone lives near a Wegman's grocery store, they carry Golden Syrup in the International section.


Thank you I will be near a Wegman's next week end I will have to stop in and get some.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Sounds good to me. Think we will have to make a food pilgrimage to Upstate New York . Have been wanting to see the Lilac Festival too.
> Very sorry to hear about the grandchildren's dog in failing health. I know how hard it is for everyone.


The best place in Upstate NY to get hot dogs and coneys (white hot dogs) is Heid's in Liverpool, just outside Syracuse. They have been in business since the 1920's and still going strong. Their products are sold in supermarkets in Central NY - I always have some in my freezer. Love their "mixed double" - a hot dog and a coney in the same bun !! I think I know what I'm having for lunch tomorrow. Hugs, Paula


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Rookie, my church has several bake sales every year - it is one of the ways we raise money to send our kids and grandkids to camp in the summer. We were very pleased today - we raised about $250 and we had about a half-dozen muffins left - which we will sell tomorrow after church. next one will probably be in mid-October.Hugs, Paula


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, nice going.
Did my half hour water jogging. Nap time


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> The best place in Upstate NY to get hot dogs and coneys (white hot dogs) is Heid's in Liverpool, just outside Syracuse. They have been in business since the 1920's and still going strong. Their products are sold in supermarkets in Central NY - I always have some in my freezer. Love their "mixed double" - a hot dog and a coney in the same bun !! I think I know what I'm having for lunch tomorrow. Hugs, Paula


Yes it is :thumbup: :thumbup: I've been there a couple times.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> The best place in Upstate NY to get hot dogs and coneys (white hot dogs) is Heid's in Liverpool, just outside Syracuse. They have been in business since the 1920's and still going strong. Their products are sold in supermarkets in Central NY - I always have some in my freezer. Love their "mixed double" - a hot dog and a coney in the same bun !! I think I know what I'm having for lunch tomorrow. Hugs, Paula


I just checked Heid's website and have decided that we must make a trip there. Sounds like hot dog and coney heaven!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> I just checked Heid's website and have decided that we must make a trip there. Sounds like hot dog and coney heaven!


I hope you do - if you come get in touch with me and I'll meet you there - I'm only an hour away! Hugs, Paula


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks to Martina and Sorlenna for the reminder about whether to use a row of slip st crochet over the last row worked in a project. It has been a very long time since I needed to even think about the question.

I will leave it as is and get onto the weaving in of the ends on the back. Sure hope to hear from Nittergma soon, especially if she is getting overwhelmed with the edging and weaving in on the two afghans she took home a couple of weeks ago.

On other positive notes for the day: I have just put up 3 pints of grape jelly from the minimal amount of grapes we got from the arbor in the back yard. The long, hard winter weather was not helped by the guys who live in this house who thought that it was too cold to prune them when they should have been done. April/May is NOT the ideal time for pruning grapes in this area.

I still have tomatoes coming in and need to can some more of them. On the other hand, we will have BLTs for supper tomorrow night. Yea!!

The second great news of the day is that I received two boxes of yarns from Siouxann's stash that she wants to share on the swap table at KAP. They are packed!!!!! She had mentioned a good long while ago that she was going to get rid of a lot yarns and I offered to get them to the KAP for her. Then I didn't hear from her about it or missed her post/PM. Not remembering why or what she was sending me such heavy boxes, I cut the packing tapes and they literally exploded with yarn. Talk about yarn barf, this was truly it.

She also asked for posted photos to have IDs attached so that the rest of KTP can connect names with faces; and she asked if we would be able to post pictures of the afghans and the squares with ID for who made which ones. I'm working on the charts for that but have no means (or knowledge) to post either myself. Another thing I'll have to rely on someone else to take care of at KAP. 

Because of the jelly, I haven't had a chance to really look at them, but I will shortly.

The third piece of good news is that I was gifted a medium sized plastic storage tote filled with all kinds of rather expensive yarns and notions for making purses and bags. Caroline says that she has at least another tote with more yarn and stuff for purses and bags. If it gets here from her house before KAP, I will see if there is any interest from TP/KR folks in some of whatever there is.

Still need to get something organized for dinner for Don and I tonight and finish studying for my Bible study for tomorrow.

Talk to you all later or tomorrow after church. Have a great evening/night.

Ohio Joy

Thanks y'all. You're the best ever!!!

I've been told that this last sentence should read''All y'all are the best'' to be the correct Southern idiom. lol


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: 
Chatty is good. :-D :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We used to have them all the time in Iowa when I was growing up - we'd have at least 4 per year per grade so there always seemed to be a bake sale going on. We'd also have Cake Walks....which were always fun. Everyone would buy a chance ($5) and each chance had a number on it to correspond to a home-made cake. They'd range from very fancy decorated cakes to good ole' dump cakes...and you never knew which cake you'd end up with until the numbers were revealed next to each cake. I have some of my best recipes from those bake sales. I especially liked the ones in autumn with all the caramel apples, apple pies, apple bars, etc.

We had a few at our kids' schools, but they soon got stopped when Admin. decided that it may not be safe after some of the Halloween scares with tainted candies, etc. Potlucks were also discontinued for the same reasons. Thankfullly, our friends still love to have potluck and all of our get togethers and holidays have home-made goodies.

Just learned that a very well-known local actress was killed by a falling tree while she was out riding her bike in the storm yesterday. So sad.



Grandmapaula said:


> Rookie, my church has several bake sales every year - it is one of the ways we raise money to send our kids and grandkids to camp in the summer. We were very pleased today - we raised about $250 and we had about a half-dozen muffins left - which we will sell tomorrow after church. next one will probably be in mid-October.Hugs, Paula


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

All great news!! Wow, thanks to Siouxann and your friend--there's nothing more fun that going through OP (other people's) yarn treasures.

If you or Nittergma need help in weaving in ends, let me know.

Things seem seem very real now for the KAP - have most of the side dishes all established and beginning to think about the car and travel directions and arrangements.



jheiens said:


> Thanks to Martina and Sorlenna for the reminder about whether to use a row of slip st crochet over the last row worked in a project. It has been a very long time since I needed to even think about the question.
> 
> I will leave it as is and get onto the weaving in of the ends on the back. Sure hope to hear from Nittergma soon, especially if she is getting overwhelmed with the edging and weaving in on the two afghans she took home a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> I hope you do - if you come get in touch with me and I'll meet you there - I'm only an hour away! Hugs, Paula


Thank you---that would be fun!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jheiens said:


> The second great news of the day is that I received two boxes of yarns from Siouxann's stash that she wants to share on the swap table at KAP. They are packed!!!!!
> She also asked for posted photos to have IDs attached so that the rest of KTP can connect names with faces; and she asked if we would be able to post pictures of the afghans and the squares with ID for who made which ones. I'm working on the charts for that but have no means (or knowledge) to post either myself. Another thing I'll have to rely on someone else to take care of at KAP. (end quote)
> 
> I have a good assortment of afghan hooks (crochet) and a couple double ended hooks-- would anyone going to KAP like those? Hate to tote them that far and don't want to just toss them.
> ...


----------



## KERMN (Nov 30, 2011)

Wegman's!!! Yet another Rochester, NY connection. I hear now that they are expanding out quite a bit as my daughter in VA can now get to one and is delighted. She had me ship the Wegman's animal crackers to her when she was in college.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> All great news!! Wow, thanks to Siouxann and your friend--there's nothing more fun that going through OP (other people's) yarn treasures.
> 
> If you or Nittergma need help in weaving in ends, let me know.
> 
> Things seem seem very real now for the KAP - have most of the side dishes all established and beginning to think about the car and travel directions and arrangements.


Thanks, Jeanette, I'll keep that in mind. Hoping to hear from her this weekend.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Just been down stairs to get my Anzac Biscuits recipe. David read me an article he had just read. Did you know that there is a species of antelope than can jump higher than a house? This is becuase of its powerful back legs and the fact that the average house can't jump.


Love his sense of humor. What will David do while you are gone for a few weeks?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Rookie...That storm damage sounds awful. I hope the neighborhood can work together and get things looking beautiful again. Our area also suffered damage due to these storms. Some people have been told that they would be out of power until Monday. I hope that won't be there situation. Fortunately, we did not lose power at our home. A friend from work said that her patio table flew up and over the tree and landed in someone's backyard. Western Michigan University was hosting their back to school celebration organized by the college in conjunction with local businesses. There situation was not lovely as the storm blew in out of nowhere as well. 

I am a bit tired this evening as the alarm woke me at 2:30 AM and I was at work before 4 AM. Needless to say, it has been a long day.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear this Agnes, hugs to you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil...Great opening and interesting recipes. That Pavlova is gorgeous all decorated like that. I had one in Germany from the wife of a trombone player in the band, both of whom were from England. I love pea soup and haven't had it for years. Interesting with the addition of ketchup. Never had it that way but would be good to try.
> 
> Here, it seems we make things from all over the world since that is our population. Ethnic contributions have made eating a wonderful culinary experience so different from when I was a child. Food has changed a lot since I was a child as well. I remember when Chinese food was exotic. Fish and chips was our normal Friday night meat as we coudn't eat meat. And it always came wrapped in newspaper. When I was in England I was very disappointed as I could never find fish and chips the way I was used to them. Ours are crispp and somehow all the ones I ever got in England were soggy. In Toronto, as a child, my favorite food experience was fish and chips served in newspaper with malt vinegar and salt, along with rump roast and yorkshire pudding. Has been difficult to find rump roast here in the States as they don't do that cut.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

A few weekends ago when I had my reminiscing trip through the area I was brought up in (think I mentioned taking a friend to the football and as she had never been out that way I showed her the city. We stopped at the local shopping centre (a very orginal plan in the late 50s early 60s of putting all the local shops in one area without corner shops So each area had a small shopping centre of there own with all the local shops likely to be needed on a daily basis). The shopping centre looked very similar to what it had done when I was child, very few changes. Many shops were in the same place still even. Such as the Barber in the photo- the BARBER above the door is original, looks much like it did when it was first built-and not updated much inside either. The long view is of one passage of two. And now we come to the train of thought behind this post- one of the shops you can just read the name for is a FIsh and Chip shop, still in the same place where I used to buy the fishn' for Friday night and carry it back home hugging the lovely smelling food close and usually resisting nibbling- it was impossible to do it without getting caught out after all! As I hadn't locked the car (much to my friends amazement- her husband had heard about how terrible th earea was, so much so that he wan't sure about her going out there with me!) I didn't go down to check the Fish and Chip out as I would have been out of sight of the car. Whereas the barber was close to the car. Many of the other shops were in the same place as well. A supermarket had expanded out to include the bitcher who had been next door to the original supermarket.
I was struck by how little the whole area had changed (as I mentioned before the house had not changed much at all) a sign I guess of the low socio-economic area. 
Elizabeth was a planned city first started in 1955 (and named after the Queen) hence they were able to put into effect things like small shopping centres. There also 'the Centre' a larger shopping centre with department stores and other services not required frequently (like the dentist) etc as well. This area has been upgraded and is now the type of large shopping centre you find everywhere. But I remeber when it was a row of outdoor shops, the mall area uncovered and a couple of small rows coming off it. And when Coles (a major supermarket chain) got a magic door. It was the first upgrade I remember in the centre and the entrance to Coles had a mat in front pof the door which opened the door automatically when someone stood on it! Stunning idea- and look at us now! We moved to Elizabeth early in 1960 so we saw most of its growing up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our puffed wheat is a breakfast cereal although not a very tasty one unless lots of sugar is added. I'll round up the recipes today.


Managed a Gwenie while thought I was editing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our puffed wheat is a breakfast cereal although not a very tasty one unless lots of sugar is added. I'll round up the recipes today.


I could have said the same thing- but then I like very few of them anyway so I'm no guide. I only eat ones that taste nice without milk (and this usually mens lots of sugar added during production!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/biscochitos-traditional-cookies/
> 
> This is a New Mexico recipe--the traditional cookie (we make them at Christmas, and this recipe is huge, but one might certainly halve it if needed). They keep for quite a while, however, and could be frozen.
> 
> ...


And all we need for that is a KFC! Is the chicken there any thing like 'proper' Kentucky fried chicken?
Those cookies look good- have afamily birthday next weekend, might make these for that. The anise and brandy make them different. I do have brandy but wine might add a nice flavour


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> And all we need for that is a KFC! Is the chicken there any thing like 'proper' Kentucky fried chicken?
> Those cookies look good- have afamily birthday next weekend, might make these for that. The anise and brandy make them different. I do have brandy but wine might add a nice flavour


I've been trying to come up with some food that is unique to Kansas-- we do raise lots of beef, chicken, pork, corn, wheat, and have wonderful recipes for bread but don't think they are unique. My mom made a scalloped asparagus casserole (cream sauce & asp, with chopped hard-cooked eggs on top) that I couldn't stand. We also made scrapple (cornmeal mush made with pork broth and bits of pork, cooled, sliced, then fried for breakfast) but it was Penn Dutch (German) not from Kansas. I can't even think of any unique restaurants except J. Alexanders in KC. They have drunk chicken and Maytag mashed potatoes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> And all we need for that is a KFC! Is the chicken there any thing like 'proper' Kentucky fried chicken?
> Those cookies look good- have afamily birthday next weekend, might make these for that. The anise and brandy make them different. I do have brandy but wine might add a nice flavour


Of course it is! Well, if they follow the secret recipe.  I can't imagine it would be any different spices-wise there. It is delicious! But we don't eat it often.

I'm up to row 88 on the shawl, so a few more to go. I'm hoping I can finish it and get it blocked by the end of tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:



> I've been trying to come up with some food that is unique to Kansas-- we do raise lots of beef, chicken, pork, corn, wheat, and have wonderful recipes for bread but don't think they are unique. My mom made a scalloped asparagus casserole (cream sauce & asp, with chopped hard-cooked eggs on top) that I couldn't stand. We also made scrapple (cornmeal mush made with pork broth and bits of pork, cooled, sliced, then fried for breakfast) but it was Penn Dutch (German) not from Kansas. I can't even think of any unique restaurants except J. Alexanders in KC. They have drunk chicken and Maytag mashed potatoes.


I remember scrapple very well. Great breakfast for those cold Iowa mornings when the cows needed milking ..don't know why, but we called it "stoof". Mom would include corn meal, wheat meal and oatmeal.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I prefer sweet tea but do not make it that sweet for sure....but I do know what you are talking about.


jknappva said:


> I think the traditional southern tea was always SWEET tea. And I capitalized it because you could almost ice a cake with it!LOL !
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....my deceased aunt also referred to it as TP....LOL Welcome to the tea party Patty I don't think I've seen you comment before. Glad to see new folks joining in and hope you will continue to do so.


Patty Sutter said:


> What fun!
> You had me wondering for a minute. When I write TP it means toilet paper. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RE: name tags at the KAP....I have made everyone special name tags to wear at the KAP....of course it will up to them to wear them....even the spouses/non-participants coming with folks will have name tags. I think/hope folks will like them. Each one took about an hour to make.



jheiens said:


> Thanks to Martina and Sorlenna for the reminder about whether to use a row of slip st crochet over the last row worked in a project. It has been a very long time since I needed to even think about the question.
> 
> I will leave it as is and get onto the weaving in of the ends on the back. Sure hope to hear from Nittergma soon, especially if she is getting overwhelmed with the edging and weaving in on the two afghans she took home a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bring the needles to the KAP for the yarn swap....ANY knitting/crochet related items are welcome. Remember Aran is going to take charge of donating any items not taken to the woman's craft organization at a womens prison.
I may have some black fun fur and if I do I'll bring it. No guarantee though.


Kansas g-ma said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > The second great news of the day is that I received two boxes of yarns from Siouxann's stash that she wants to share on the swap table at KAP. They are packed!!!!!
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KERMN said:


> What fun reading about "White Hots, Red Hots, The Garbage Plate, and Buffalo Wings". We lived in Rochester, NY for 32 years but never did get to eat the garbage plate. Maybe on a trip back to see friends. We have now lived in MN for 16 years but loved Rochester and all it had to offer.


Kermin welcome to the TP (and indeed to KP as I see you are very new to KP). Feel free to drop in anytime you want we always have a cuppa for you. Be patient getting to know who is who- especially as sometimes we use avatars and other times first names which can be confusing. I get confused when I see Margaret- at first especially it took me awhile to realise that was me! who's Margaret? I found myself thinking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> True, we are famous for that, but I wouldn't quite call that a recipe...ha ha. And I can't stand the stuff.


But then most of mine weren't actually recipes either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, that Garbage plate sounds like it could feed an army. I wonder what White hotdogs are made from? I know we shouldn't ask what the regular ones are made from but they sure taste good with sauerkraut or on a fire.


Thanks for the recipes.
In Germany they have Weisswurst which are white sausages. Daralene might know what they are made off. Wonder if they are similar?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> I was wondering about sorghum? But with just a tablespoon, I would think ordinary old plain corn syrup would work.


No idea what sorghum is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh goodie I am going to give it a try too. I had Golden syrup as a child my aunt would put it on toast for us.


We used to have it on bread and toast as well.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Another beautiful day, did a few errands then came home and slept two hours. What a great nap.Enjoying the food talk. 
Wish I was there to put the edge on the blankets, I love the finishing work like that. Should have been crocheting today, my boss at the antique store wants either a baby hat and blanket or another snug sack. Or I might do a sweater. Then it will be time to bring the sewing machine into the apt.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The sky picture is just gorgeous, I love the way the clouds look, especially red like that. The swan is always lovely, so majestic.
> Love the red truck, I want one.


I loved the sky in this and swan photo- had a great cloud


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> RE: name tags at the KAP....I have made everyone special name tags to wear at the KAP....of course it will up to them to wear them....even the spouses/non-participants coming with folks will have name tags. I think/hope folks will like them. Each one took about an hour to make.


Wow, this is gonna be some party!! Can hardly wait. Just need to get busy on what I need done before we leave.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Good day. Time for bed. Want to get up early and take Maya for jog/walk.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> No idea what sorghum is.


I think I will try using some of my caramel stuff, just thin it down a bit. Not much, want it pretty thick, I think, from what you've said. If I remember right, sorghum has a pretty strong taste, not very caramelized tasting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Woohoo lost 2.2Pounds and altogether over 5% of my original fat weight.
> Will definitely water jog today. Very psyched.


YEAH- well down. Worth being pumped over.
My brain is somewhere else today I think- two Gwenies! And I don't think I can blame my computer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Woohoo lost 2.2Pounds and altogether over 5% of my original fat weight.
> Will definitely water jog today. Very psyched.


YEAH- well done. Worth being pumped over.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sweet sorghum is any of the many varieties of the sorghum plant which has a high sugar content. Sweet sorghum is a type of grass that thrives better under drier and warmer conditions than many other crops and is grown primarily for forage, silage, and syrup production. Sweet sorghum syrup is sometimes called "molasses" or "sorghum molasses" in some regions of the U.S., but the term molasses more properly refers to a different sweet syrup, made as a byproduct of sugarcane or sugar beet sugar extraction.


This tall, broad-leaf plant resembles corn in the field, but the grain crop is best known for its end product: sweet sorghum syrup. Thats different than plain old sugar cane, which yields molasses, or, for that matter, the trees that yield maple syrup.

Where is sorghum grown? Kentucky and Tennessee lead the nation in sorghum production, though the crop is also grown in a number of other states, including Iowa, Minnesota, Mississippi and Texas.

Sorghum cane is typically harvested during September and October. Many sorghum syrup producers extract the juice from freshly cut plants right in the field. The bright green juice then goes back to the mill, where it is kept, heated, in a holding tank. To avoid spoilage and produce the best syrup, they cook it the next day, thickening into light amber syrup that is then bottled. Ten gallons of raw sorghum juice yields about 1 gallon of syrup.

sweet sorghum syrup

One tablespoon of sorghum syrup supplies all of the average adults daily potassium needs. Its also high in antioxidants, contains 300 mg of protein, 30 mg of calcium, 20 mg of magnesium and 11 mg of phosphorus  all in 1 tablespoon. In fact, it is 100 percent natural and contains no chemical additives of any kind. (Look for the Sweet Sorghum logo to ensure youre purchasing 100 percent pure sweet sorghum.)

Store sorghum as you would honey, at room temperature. If it begins to crystallize, put it in a pan of warm water or nuke it in the microwave. In fact, you can use sorghum as a substitute for honey (in recipes that dont use baking powder). When substituting sorghum in place of sugar, use 1/3 more sorghum than the amount of sugar called for in the recipe and decrease the amount of liquids by 1/3. When using sorghum instead of molasses, use an equal amount of sorghum but cut the amount of sugar, since sorghum is sweeter than molasses.

Source: National Sweet Sorghum Producers and Processors Association


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sweet sorghum is any of the many varieties of the sorghum plant which has a high sugar content. Sweet sorghum is a type of grass that thrives better under drier and warmer conditions than many other crops and is grown primarily for forage, silage, and syrup production. Sweet sorghum syrup is sometimes called "molasses" or "sorghum molasses" in some regions of the U.S., but the term molasses more properly refers to a different sweet syrup, made as a byproduct of sugarcane or sugar beet sugar extraction.


Could work instead of Golden Syrup then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hard to think of a recipe typical of the upper midwest United States. Minnesota certainly has had a strong Scandinavian and Germanic population, but now has the largest Mung settlement in the US, a large Somalie population and a rather large Hispanic population, especially in the Western section of St. Paul. There are some excellent Mexican restaurants there.
> 
> I think though I will take a different tack and tell you about a wonderful dessert we had during the three weeks we vacationed in Tuscany a few years ago. It was very simple, but just right. We were served a very small Biscotti that we were told to dip in a small (sherry-size) glass of what was called Vin Sancto (Holy wine.) It was very a very sweet dessert-like wine ( I think a Moscato would do very well.) So nice after a wonderful dinner.


Now that sounds interesting- don't think I will tell my SIL this one. As a wine fanatic I think he might be a little upset at dunking biscuits into wine. I think a dessert wine sounds better than Moscato- but I often have moscato and not so oftern dessert wine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My mouth is still hurting from this last go round and will add to it next week. Don't know if I'll have the root canal and deep cleaning done or wait until after KAP.
> 
> I want to look up YouTube videos of two handed two strand knitting, but our internet is still out.
> 
> Love all the food stories and recipes, but I 'll wait until I have a full sized keyboard to respond. I'm not very good at the phone keyboard.


You sure don't want to be hurting at KAP if you can avoid it. Or are you hurting fromt he teeth that need work done on them anyway?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to look for some Golden Syrum and some Sorghum; have ever had the one and many, many decades since I had the other. Have to laugh....I am so craving a home cooked meal right now since I haven't had access to the kitchen in over a week....I think I would eat just about anything that wasn't fast food crap. Don't even want to go to a restaurant....just want to be able to cook in my kitchen....LOL. Ahhhhh...the scarifies to remodel.....ROFL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DD should be home soon from her barista job so I'm going to sign off. Sending all hugs and prayers with hopes for good health, wealth, and happiess.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Love his sense of humor. What will David do while you are gone for a few weeks?


Eat lots of tuna and Baked Beans- maybe even together and study in peace when he is not at work. Once when I was going away I cooked up meals for him and got in simple things that he asked for. When I returned little if anything I had organised for him had been used so now he is left totally to his own devices. He manages alone but does get lonely. however we are both used to the other being away, usually work related in his case now. Even when we were first married he would spend a night or two away. It was awkward when I was very pregnant balancing work demands and being around for if I went into labour. And then when Maryanne was born she spent 6 weeks in hospital an hours drive away so i stayed with her and David managed OK. The neighbour would hang out his washing and bring it in and iron it for him- and if I couldn't get it in she would do the same for me. Wonderfully helpful indeed. But the washing I had hanging around inside when I went to hospital was still there when I returned! It was well and truelly dry by then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to look for some Golden Syrum and some Sorghum; have ever had the one and many, many decades since I had the other. Have to laugh....I am so craving a home cooked meal right now since I haven't had access to the kitchen in over a week....I think I would eat just about anything that wasn't fast food crap. Don't even want to go to a restaurant....just want to be able to cook in my kitchen....LOL. Ahhhhh...the scarifies to remodel.....ROFL


How often do we do this- want something just becuase we can't have it? Sure it will be worth it once it is all done. And so much sooner than you expected- and less work for you as well with DH getting into the act.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Of course it is! Well, if they follow the secret recipe.  I can't imagine it would be any different spices-wise there. It is delicious! But we don't eat it often.
> 
> I'm up to row 88 on the shawl, so a few more to go. I'm hoping I can finish it and get it blocked by the end of tomorrow. We shall see.


I know the ads used to say it was secret spices- I assume the same ones as your way. I do like it but have wondered how close it was to traditional Kentucky Fried Chicken.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I think I will try using some of my caramel stuff, just thin it down a bit. Not much, want it pretty thick, I think, from what you've said. If I remember right, sorghum has a pretty strong taste, not very caramelized tasting.


I'm goign to see if I can post a video. I've just taken one on my iPhone and very easy to get itonto the computer but don't know if it will go onto KP. THis is as much for a test run as the phone is new.
As I can't even open the download I doubt whether anyone else will, I did however also take a photo which gives some idea how how thick it is.
BTW I mentioned yesterday Maryanne and I couldn't get each other on our new phones, after much discussion and talking to about 3 person we worked out the problem- we had both managed to get the wrong numbers into our phones for each other!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone, it's been a long day and tomorrow will be an early morning as David is off to run to Minnesota then to Michigan, then who knows where, lol, hopefully he'll be home Friday evening at the latest but we'll see. 
Sweet dreams!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


Sad news, my condolences.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> Sam...Welcome back. We missed you, but you left us in good hands with your lovely assistants. I hope you had an awesome time.


Well said, Pacer. Hearty welcome to you Sam.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, all, for an interesting foodie tour. It has been an eye opener. I have made Anzac biscuits many times and love them! I am sorry to hear of proples' losses, troubles and illness. I haven't posted much but everyone is in my prayers.

Here is a traditional Welsh dish:-
Cawl is a hearty soup that is again made differently according to how you were brought up.
Cystal yfed or cawl a bwytar cig, it is as good to drink the broth as to eat the meat A proverb often first attributed to Cattwg Ddoeth, (Cattwg the Wise) Saint Cadoc of Llancarvan in 570 AD.
Basically any vegetable around is used, some put in cabbage, I dont but I do put in pearl barley which makes it very healthy and it goes further. The whole idea was to make a little meat go a long way. I was brought up with this as a mutton recipe. I buy mutton from here http://www.hootonshomegrown.co.uk/ but stewing lamb can be bought in supermarkets these days. We can also buy stewing packs of vegetables that are the right amount for this.
1lb Mutton or Lamb trimmed of fat
1 onion thinly sliced
2 carrots peeled and sliced
1 leek trimmed and sliced
1 parsnip peeled and sliced
½ swede peeled and sliced
A handful pearl barley
Salt and pepper

Often stewing beef is substituted today.

{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Julie on the main forum someone posted a number of items which won prizes at a local show- and one was your Travelling Vine scarf. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-284101-1.html


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Had a lovey time with the UK gks yesterday. Going to have a lazy day today.

sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Gwen, I shall wear my name label with pride xxxx

photo of Dds new pond, it will look better when the plants and grass grows...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Julie on the main forum someone posted a number of items which won prizes at a local show- and one was your Travelling Vine scarf. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-284101-1.html


Thanks Margaret, for pointing me to that! She made a lovely job of it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Margaret, for pointing me to that! She made a lovely job of it!


How are things going?
This time 2 weeks I hope to have made it to Melbourne on my long winded trip to Goulburn.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My mouth is still hurting from this last go round and will add to it next week. Don't know if I'll have the root canal and deep cleaning done or wait until after KAP.
> 
> I want to look up YouTube videos of two handed two strand knitting, but our internet is still out.
> 
> Love all the food stories and recipes, but I 'll wait until I have a full sized keyboard to respond. I'm not very good at the phone keyboard.


Good luck with the dentist next week. I reckon theres not much worse than mouth pain. Ugh.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> How are things going?
> This time 2 weeks I hope to have made it to Melbourne on my long winded trip to Goulburn.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Well I've been up all night and had no TV (internet and cable went out again, but not power) so knitted a bit and tossed and turned a lot. I couldn't figure out what was wrong until I finally remembered that I had a can of Diet Dr. Pepper at dinner. DH had made a run to Costco for some things and brought it home--it's been about a month since I had a soda down at DD's house...her Diet Dr. Pepper was decaffeinated---this particular box of cans is NOT...I even tried a light sleeping pill at midnight--that didn't even counteract it. I guess I'm awake until it wears off. Busy day---Farmer's Market, grocery shopping, and DGS's soccer game. We were supposed to be going to some friends' place for a birthday party, but the parent who was going to take DGS along with her son to soccer has been without power since Friday and was told it would be someday today before it was back on so she's staying with their in-laws and will be coming from a totally different location for the game. Kind of a bummer as this is a summer tradition to have this one last party with the group of friends we've known for over 50 years (for me) and pretty much lifetime for DH. It's easy to tell that these people when to school together and were seated alphabetical. Their last names all begin with T, V, and W.

Here are some photos of the damage--pretty much all cleaned up and put out for the wood chipper machines that are coming around the neighborhood.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> How are things going?
> This time 2 weeks I hope to have made it to Melbourne on my long winded trip to Goulburn.


I had my usual Sunday outing to Church- which is good- because it brings me in contact with people I like- and then I was invited to tea with my friends the Ligaliga's who used to live literally around the corner- but are now a good kilometre away- always nice to have a meal you've not had to cook! I slept for a bit when I got home- but thought I would get a loaf of bread started- and collect together the papers I want to show to the doctor tomorrow. All in all a good day- and it was an absolutely glorious early spring day- only convection clouds later in the afternoon.
I don't really start my journey till the 30th of this month, when I will take Ringo to the kennels- travelling to Sydney the following day, God Willing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Goo9d morning from a very sunnyGreat Bend where it is a lovely 11c/52f at 07:29. Stopping in before F1 race starts in just one minutes time. 

today's coffee. 

Sending healing hugs to all. Have a glorious day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rookie, that was some storm!

Caren, glad to see your normal routines beginning again!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm goign to see if I can post a video. I've just taken one on my iPhone and very easy to get itonto the computer but don't know if it will go onto KP. THis is as much for a test run as the phone is new.
> As I can't even open the download I doubt whether anyone else will, I did however also take a photo which gives some idea how how thick it is.
> BTW I mentioned yesterday Maryanne and I couldn't get each other on our new phones, after much discussion and talking to about 3 person we worked out the problem- we had both managed to get the wrong numbers into our phones for each other!


Yummo! I just love the stuff. Especially on hot toast.  The download wouldnt work for me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Julie on the main forum someone posted a number of items which won prizes at a local show- and one was your Travelling Vine scarf. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-284101-1.html


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have now caught up on this week. We had a lovely sunny day of 20c today. I did some gardening and sat out for a while as well. No big dramas to report from here. Thank goodness.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rookie, that was some storm!
> 
> Caren, glad to see your normal routines beginning again!


I am trying to get things back to normal. Some days are easier than others. Need to get things in order before KAP and Punkin Chunkin. 
((((((HUGS)))))) for you dear lady.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Just a quick visit to thank everyone for the kind thoughts sent both in the forum and in private messages, still have no idea what is to happen but no doubt will hear sometime this week.

kind thoughts and hugs for all x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well I've been up all night and had no TV (internet and cable went out again, but not power) so knitted a bit and tossed and turned a lot. I couldn't figure out what was wrong until I finally remembered that I had a can of Diet Dr. Pepper at dinner. DH had made a run to Costco for some things and brought it home--it's been about a month since I had a soda down at DD's house...her Diet Dr. Pepper was decaffeinated---this particular box of cans is NOT...I even tried a light sleeping pill at midnight--that didn't even counteract it. I guess I'm awake until it wears off. Busy day---Farmer's Market, grocery shopping, and DGS's soccer game. We were supposed to be going to some friends' place for a birthday party, but the parent who was going to take DGS along with her son to soccer has been without power since Friday and was told it would be someday today before it was back on so she's staying with their in-laws and will be coming from a totally different location for the game. Kind of a bummer as this is a summer tradition to have this one last party with the group of friends we've known for over 50 years (for me) and pretty much lifetime for DH. It's easy to tell that these people when to school together and were seated alphabetical. Their last names all begin with T, V, and W.
> 
> Here are some photos of the damage--pretty much all cleaned up and put out for the wood chipper machines that are coming around the neighborhood.


What a pain to be kept awake-and no internet. At least power.
Looks amazing there wasn't serious property damage


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have now caught up on this week. We had a lovely sunny day of 20c today. I did some gardening and sat out for a while as well. No big dramas to report from here. Thank goodness.


We've had a few beautiful days, mid twenties. Rain due tomorrow afternoon the day I'm going to the Show. But as I am getting in for free I can't complain really.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks to Martina and Sorlenna for the reminder about whether to use a row of slip st crochet over the last row worked in a project. It has been a very long time since I needed to even think about the question.
> 
> I will leave it as is and get onto the weaving in of the ends on the back. Sure hope to hear from Nittergma soon, especially if she is getting overwhelmed with the edging and weaving in on the two afghans she took home a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> ...


You are one busy woman, Joy!!
I was born and raised in the south and never used "all" with y'all. Seems it would be a tad redundant as y'all means you all. Maybe VA isn't far enough south to use it that way! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had my usual Sunday outing to Church- which is good- because it brings me in contact with people I like- and then I was invited to tea with my friends the Ligaliga's who used to live literally around the corner- but are now a good kilometre away- always nice to have a meal you've not had to cook! I slept for a bit when I got home- but thought I would get a loaf of bread started- and collect together the papers I want to show to the doctor tomorrow. All in all a good day- and it was an absolutely glorious early spring day- only convection clouds later in the afternoon.
> I don't really start my journey till the 30th of this month, when I will take Ringo to the kennels- travelling to Sydney the following day, God Willing.


Glad you had a good day. Makes a good start to the week.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Chatty is good. :-D :-D


Well, we're sure a good bunch since we are definitely chatty!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I dont think I will be able to catch up properly on last weeks TP.

Julie... I have just read your posts regarding independant custody. All the best of luck and I really do hope you will be able to see Fale while you are there. HUGS


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Goo9d morning from a very sunnyGreat Bend where it is a lovely 11c/52f at 07:29. Stopping in before F1 race starts in just one minutes time.
> 
> today's coffee.
> 
> Sending healing hugs to all. Have a glorious day.


Morning coffee again-things must be settling down you way at least for a while.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We used to have them all the time in Iowa when I was growing up - we'd have at least 4 per year per grade so there always seemed to be a bake sale going on. We'd also have Cake Walks....which were always fun. Everyone would buy a chance ($5) and each chance had a number on it to correspond to a home-made cake. They'd range from very fancy decorated cakes to good ole' dump cakes...and you never knew which cake you'd end up with until the numbers were revealed next to each cake. I have some of my best recipes from those bake sales. I especially liked the ones in autumn with all the caramel apples, apple pies, apple bars, etc.
> 
> We had a few at our kids' schools, but they soon got stopped when Admin. decided that it may not be safe after some of the Halloween scares with tainted candies, etc. Potlucks were also discontinued for the same reasons. Thankfullly, our friends still love to have potluck and all of our get togethers and holidays have home-made goodies.
> 
> Just learned that a very well-known local actress was killed by a falling tree while she was out riding her bike in the storm yesterday. So sad.


I heard yesterday that somewhere in the country someone was electrocuted by a fallen wire after a storm. Of course, I can't remember where it was! Such a shame!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

You all seem to be coming on as I am heading off to bed. In fact have done so,just going to read awhile and hopefully sleep. But david sounds like might be going to be noisy tonight. However if I can get to sleep he rarely wakes me up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Morning coffee again-things must be settling down you way at least for a while.


This morning they are pretty calm and feeling a bit more routine. Will see about posting a couple photos of the catapult. They have made a few adjustments to it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I've been trying to come up with some food that is unique to Kansas-- we do raise lots of beef, chicken, pork, corn, wheat, and have wonderful recipes for bread but don't think they are unique. My mom made a scalloped asparagus casserole (cream sauce & asp, with chopped hard-cooked eggs on top) that I couldn't stand. We also made scrapple (cornmeal mush made with pork broth and bits of pork, cooled, sliced, then fried for breakfast) but it was Penn Dutch (German) not from Kansas. I can't even think of any unique restaurants except J. Alexanders in KC. They have drunk chicken and Maytag mashed potatoes.


We have scrapple in VA, too. And,naturally, fried chicken and hush puppies. I remember my mom and grandmother making cracklin' bread after my grandparents had killed hogs. Of course, there's Smithfield ham. And moon pie!! 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I think I will try using some of my caramel stuff, just thin it down a bit. Not much, want it pretty thick, I think, from what you've said. If I remember right, sorghum has a pretty strong taste, not very caramelized tasting.


Isn't sorghum molasses or a form of it?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Had a lovey time with the UK gks yesterday. Going to have a lazy day today.
> 
> sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> ...


Your Surrey photos are so welcome! I enjoyed the ones of your holiday but really missed Surrey!
Junek


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone! We are back from 4 days in Vancouver Island staying with our son. We found an apartment and are really pleased with it. It was found by accident the first night we arrived. Friends of my son mentioned that one was going to be put up for rent the following day. We went and saw it -- 

There is a small court yard in the center, with a fish pond and some chairs, the apartments are all around it - and we are on the main floor. 2 bedrooms, nice kitchen, large pantry, two small patios (one out the bedroom the other out the living room. 2 bathrooms, one ensuite. Under ground parking and not far from downtown. It doesn't look like an apartment building and we are delighted.

We flew back last night after a lovely visit with our son and his family. Dinner on Genoa Bay (fish and chips for Hubby and fish choweder for me. Walked all around the 
little shops and took some pictures. He drove us all over the area and we are so pleased. The sun was shining the views are wonderful and we are really excited about moving. 

Movers come the 23 and we leave the same day. we get the apartment on Oct. l. They are going whale watching today so I should have more pictures later on. 

Here we are after a wonderful sea side lunch- It is a small fishing and yachting village. Picture perfect.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Good morning all. Having my coffee and then Maya and I will walk.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Had a lovey time with the UK gks yesterday. Going to have a lazy day today.
> 
> sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> ...


Love the pond, is Mr. P going to build you one in your garden?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great news about the new apartment. I hope all goes well with the move. I have just sacked this estate agent and will get a new one as soon as the 4 days notice is up, unless I decide to wait till I get back from London.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well I've been up all night and had no TV (internet and cable went out again, but not power) so knitted a bit and tossed and turned a lot. I couldn't figure out what was wrong until I finally remembered that I had a can of Diet Dr. Pepper at dinner. DH had made a run to Costco for some things and brought it home--it's been about a month since I had a soda down at DD's house...her Diet Dr. Pepper was decaffeinated---this particular box of cans is NOT...I even tried a light sleeping pill at midnight--that didn't even counteract it. I guess I'm awake until it wears off. Busy day---Farmer's Market, grocery shopping, and DGS's soccer game. We were supposed to be going to some friends' place for a birthday party, but the parent who was going to take DGS along with her son to soccer has been without power since Friday and was told it would be someday today before it was back on so she's staying with their in-laws and will be coming from a totally different location for the game. Kind of a bummer as this is a summer tradition to have this one last party with the group of friends we've known for over 50 years (for me) and pretty much lifetime for DH. It's easy to tell that these people when to school together and were seated alphabetical. Their last names all begin with T, V, and W.
> 
> Here are some photos of the damage--pretty much all cleaned up and put out for the wood chipper machines that are coming around the neighborhood.


I hope that your internet and such stays on now. Love your yard, it looks so peaceful, storms not withstanding of course. 
Too bad that you will be missing the party, hopefully, somehow, things will work out that you can go anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had my usual Sunday outing to Church- which is good- because it brings me in contact with people I like- and then I was invited to tea with my friends the Ligaliga's who used to live literally around the corner- but are now a good kilometre away- always nice to have a meal you've not had to cook! I slept for a bit when I got home- but thought I would get a loaf of bread started- and collect together the papers I want to show to the doctor tomorrow. All in all a good day- and it was an absolutely glorious early spring day- only convection clouds later in the afternoon.
> I don't really start my journey till the 30th of this month, when I will take Ringo to the kennels- travelling to Sydney the following day, God Willing.


Wonderful that you were able to get out and enjoy the day, a meal with friends is always nice and great when you don't have to cook. 
Time is really going by fast, you will be in Australia before we even realize it's that time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Goo9d morning from a very sunnyGreat Bend where it is a lovely 11c/52f at 07:29. Stopping in before F1 race starts in just one minutes time.
> 
> today's coffee.
> 
> Sending healing hugs to all. Have a glorious day.


Good morning, love the coffee, perfect for a fall like day.  
It's supposed to get to 84F here today though. 
Have a great day, hope your car wins.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have now caught up on this week. We had a lovely sunny day of 20c today. I did some gardening and sat out for a while as well. No big dramas to report from here. Thank goodness.


No big dramas is great. :thumbup: 
Hope that next week is as good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are back from 4 days in Vancouver Island staying with our son. We found an apartment and are really pleased with it. It was found by accident the first night we arrived. Friends of my son mentioned that one was going to be put up for rent the following day. We went and saw it --
> 
> There is a small court yard in the center, with a fish pond and some chairs, the apartments are all around it - and we are on the main floor. 2 bedrooms, nice kitchen, large pantry, two small patios (one out the bedroom the other out the living room. 2 bathrooms, one ensuite. Under ground parking and not far from downtown. It doesn't look like an apartment building and we are delighted.
> 
> ...


Hi Shirley, you do look very happy and it looks like a beautiful area, can't wait to see more pictures after you get moved. 
What a wonderful find for an apartment, it sounds like a great place, a fishing pond right outside, it doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Great news about the new apartment. I hope all goes well with the move. I have just sacked this estate agent and will get a new one as soon as the 4 days notice is up, unless I decide to wait till I get back from London.


I sure hope that you can get a better agent this next time, they sure don't seem to want to work very hard, I mean after all, they don't get paid if you don't sell.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad you had nice lunch with friends.
Shirley, love the pic and congratulations on finding apartment.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Morning My Dear Angels,
I have been up since 4 a.m. Just woke up earlier and couldnt go back to sleep after the bathroom run. I decided to get up and make my Keurig coffeea 16 oz mug (for those of you that might not know. You can remove the metal piece at the bottom by sliding it off and set a 16 oz. mug there. You then run the water through the same cup twice). I had Crème Brulee this morning (now that is misspelled) Then I looked on KP and went to KTP.
Agnes, my heart is breaking for you. Collin fought a long and hard battle and his little body just gave out. God needed another Angel so he called him home. You will go through a lot of hurdles this coming year adjusting to life without him, but you know he will always be with you in spirit. I will be remembering you in my prayers today and in the days to come.
Margaret, thanks for the special opening. It is interesting to read of the favorite foods throughout the world. In the South, if in doubt, fry it. LOL!
Sam, so glad you made it home safe and sound. Rest, then you can tell us or show us spoils of your trip and of all the fun you had with the pals.
I have been trying to work on these dishcloths. Havent gotten many done. I am doing the same pattern. Grandmothers Favorite with the KFB instead of the yarn over. It is what I use exclusively. I want to be knitting socks, but maybe this will earn me one or two hanks or skeins of good sock yarn in the LYS in Jackson.. I use much cheaper yarn for me, but if the socks are for someone else, I like to use the more expensive yarn.
I ran a bunch of errands toward the end of the week. I dont get out often, but I have to tell you, while I enjoyed it, the heat almost killed me.
Jim has a doctors appointment in Jackson Tuesday and then we have a volley ball game to go to. We are going to Sams first and take our coolers to keep everything from spoiling.
I cant believe the holidays are right around the corner. I am never ready.
Speaking of ready, I wish I were there to give you a hug, Joy. I know the afghans are beautiful. I know that was a lot of work and planning and I know that everything you did to them was done in love and may God Bless you in a very special way for your efforts.
Gotta get ready for church.I Love You To The Moon And Back
Melody, one week down for Gage. I havent forgotten him.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are back from 4 days in Vancouver Island staying with our son. We found an apartment and are really pleased with it. It was found by accident the first night we arrived. Friends of my son mentioned that one was going to be put up for rent the following day. We went and saw it --
> 
> There is a small court yard in the center, with a fish pond and some chairs, the apartments are all around it - and we are on the main floor. 2 bedrooms, nice kitchen, large pantry, two small patios (one out the bedroom the other out the living room. 2 bathrooms, one ensuite. Under ground parking and not far from downtown. It doesn't look like an apartment building and we are delighted.
> 
> ...


This sounds so suitable, and finding it "by accident" must mean it is meant to be! I'm so pleased you have found your new home so easily, and hope all the rest of your move goes as smoothly. You sound so excited about the whole thing. Whoopie!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well I've been up all night and had no TV (internet and cable went out again, but not power) so knitted a bit and tossed and turned a lot. I couldn't figure out what was wrong until I finally remembered that I had a can of Diet Dr. Pepper at dinner. DH had made a run to Costco for some things and brought it home--it's been about a month since I had a soda down at DD's house...her Diet Dr. Pepper was decaffeinated---this particular box of cans is NOT...I even tried a light sleeping pill at midnight--that didn't even counteract it. I guess I'm awake until it wears off. Busy day---Farmer's Market, grocery shopping, and DGS's soccer game. We were supposed to be going to some friends' place for a birthday party, but the parent who was going to take DGS along with her son to soccer has been without power since Friday and was told it would be someday today before it was back on so she's staying with their in-laws and will be coming from a totally different location for the game. Kind of a bummer as this is a summer tradition to have this one last party with the group of friends we've known for over 50 years (for me) and pretty much lifetime for DH. It's easy to tell that these people when to school together and were seated alphabetical. Their last names all begin with T, V, and W.
> 
> Here are some photos of the damage--pretty much all cleaned up and put out for the wood chipper machines that are coming around the neighborhood.


I'm glad you're safe. Bummers on the caffeine keeping you awake. I'm one of those people that can drink a cup of coffee right before bedtime and still sleep soundly! But my children are different. My son says if he drinks more than one cup of coffee with breakfast, he's wired all day!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Goo9d morning from a very sunnyGreat Bend where it is a lovely 11c/52f at 07:29. Stopping in before F1 race starts in just one minutes time.
> 
> today's coffee.
> 
> Sending healing hugs to all. Have a glorious day.


Good morning, Caren! All's right with the world since we're sharing coffee with you again!
I hope you have a good day.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are back from 4 days in Vancouver Island staying with our son. We found an apartment and are really pleased with it. It was found by accident the first night we arrived. Friends of my son mentioned that one was going to be put up for rent the following day. We went and saw it --
> 
> There is a small court yard in the center, with a fish pond and some chairs, the apartments are all around it - and we are on the main floor. 2 bedrooms, nice kitchen, large pantry, two small patios (one out the bedroom the other out the living room. 2 bathrooms, one ensuite. Under ground parking and not far from downtown. It doesn't look like an apartment building and we are delighted.
> 
> ...


I'm so excited for you. It sounds grand!
That's a lovely picture!! So glad to see the two of you so healthy and happy!!
I sure missed you and wondered how the apartment search was going.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I know the ads used to say it was secret spices- I assume the same ones as your way. I do like it but have wondered how close it was to traditional Kentucky Fried Chicken.


Most families have their own mixture for seasoning, of course, but yes, it does follow the traditional type. The main difference is that home cooks will fry it in a large iron skillet, whereas the restaurants use a pressure cooker. It can be very messy to make at home, too.

Another traditional dish in my own family (and somewhat well known for KY) is fried catfish, which is breaded and spiced like chicken. My mother's, naturally, is best fried catfish. :mrgreen:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Shirley, you do look very happy and it looks like a beautiful area, can't wait to see more pictures after you get moved.
> What a wonderful find for an apartment, it sounds like a great place, a fishing pond right outside, it doesn't get better than that.


It is a covered courtyard with a small pond and gold fish. I wasn't very clear. I loved everything about it.

Julie , your adventure will start the day we move into the new apartment in British Columbia. I will likely be off line for the Skype talks but will be thinking of you all. I am so looking forward to having the move finished. Pat has been such a rock. We just have all the appliances to clean ready for moving, and a couple of final things to do.We had a wonderful 4 days on the Island. The weather was beautiful. We are expecting our first snow fall here from what I hear. It won't last that long and hopefully we can drive out to the island before winter hits. We should be okay.

I am feeling well, spreading myself and the work over a period of time, not doing too much at once. We have 95% of everything packed. We are not taking a lot of our furniture. We decided to buy a new leather couch and chair when we get there so sold our old one with no problem. Needless to say, I won't be on line that much. I tried to catch up since the 2nd but just can't so am not going to worry about it.

Happy birthdays to all those I have or might miss. I will sign on and come back full time once we are settled and unpacked. We will be having our internet provider turn off our phones and competures and tv.s on the 22 so we still have some time and I hope to drop by.

I was sorry to read about Colin. Rookie, I hope your mouth is feeling better. I won't even try to catch up for awhle.

Love to all, welcome back to Sam. Shirley


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Shirley, dear heart, you and Pat look so happy and excited and the next step of the adventure awaits! I agree that the apartment is meant to be--serendipity that you were in the right place at the right time. 

I made it to row 100 last night(was falling asleep over my knitting, LOL) and so I should finish easily today barring unforeseen interruptions. Very cool morning and I may also make some bread--will have to see what's in the cupboard. Maybe a focaccia as I haven't made one in a while now.

Healing thoughts for all, comfort for those with losses, and hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is a covered courtyard with a small pond and gold fish. I wasn't very clear. I loved everything about it.
> Shirley


LOL!! :XD: I guess Pat won't be fishing in that then, they probably wouldn't be too happy about the goldfish being fished, though I know my David would be tempted to try. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Shirley, dear heart, you and Pat look so happy and excited and the next step of the adventure awaits! I agree that the apartment is meant to be--serendipity that you were in the right place at the right time.
> 
> I made it to row 100 last night(was falling asleep over my knitting, LOL) and so I should finish easily today barring unforeseen interruptions. Very cool morning and I may also make some bread--will have to see what's in the cupboard. Maybe a focaccia as I haven't made one in a while now.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all, comfort for those with losses, and hugs & blessings to all.


I like your idea of making bread today, I think I may pull down the bread machine and make a loaf also. I think Wednesday, as it's supposed to be in the low 60s I'll make a batch of cinnamon rolls.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie,Great that you had a good day out. It is lovely having a meal that you haven't had to cook yourself. It is one of my favourite things to do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Shirley, I love the sounds of your new place; a whole new chapter of your life is starting! Caren, love the coffee.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I jogged 20 walked 20. Yeah. Now to cool off and get ready for my meeting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I heard yesterday that somewhere in the country someone was electrocuted by a fallen wire after a storm. Of course, I can't remember where it was! Such a shame!


There was a student in southern Ontario, University of Waterloo, maybe, walking home & took shelter under a tree & was struck by lightning & killed. Of all the things you worry a out happening to y our kids when they go away to school, I don't think that would be one you would expect. So sad.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> No idea what sorghum is.


Sorghum is a crop that looks a lot like corn when it is growing. It's processed like sugar and the syrup tastes like a very light molasses. In the South US it's used on cornbread and US biscuits (UK scones. The syrup would be the consistency of Golden Syrup.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that sounds interesting- don't think I will tell my SIL this one. As a wine fanatic I think he might be a little upset at dunking biscuits into wine. I think a dessert wine sounds better than Moscato- but I often have moscato and not so oftern dessert wine.


I bet a sweet sherry or a port would work well too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was a student in southern Ontario, University of Waterloo, maybe, walking home & took shelter under a tree & was struck by lightning & killed. Of all the things you worry a out happening to y our kids when they go away to school, I don't think that would be one you would expect. So sad.


How awful! I agree, that would be the last thing one would worry about.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am trying to get things back to normal. Some days are easier than others. Need to get things in order before KAP and Punkin Chunkin.
> ((((((HUGS)))))) for you dear lady.


Which is all part of being the great Momma/Nana that you are! Routine can help ease the aches- those are inevitable in the circumstances- but there is a lot of value in the truism- 'Life goes on' and you will be very aware of the changing seasons- just as we are starting to bask in the warmth of spring, you will be relishing the warm days of Autumn. Thanks you for those hugs, dear! and some more for you (((((((((((((((((((((((((Caren and family))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lovely photo of you & Pat. So glad everything is working out well for your move' sounds like a nice apartment with nice outdoor space which is always a bonus.
I was thinking last night I had not seen you on for a few days & was wondering if you were just busy with the move. 
You will probably have a good time exploring your new area once you are settled in. Have you ever been to the Goats on the Roof Market? I don't remember the name of the town but it is where you turn of the highway north of Nanaimo to go to Port Alberni. It is quite an interesting market according to my DH, I have only been by when it wasn't open. They have a grass roof & goats live up there.



Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are back from 4 days in Vancouver Island staying with our son. We found an apartment and are really pleased with it. It was found by accident the first night we arrived. Friends of my son mentioned that one was going to be put up for rent the following day. We went and saw it --
> 
> There is a small court yard in the center, with a fish pond and some chairs, the apartments are all around it - and we are on the main floor. 2 bedrooms, nice kitchen, large pantry, two small patios (one out the bedroom the other out the living room. 2 bathrooms, one ensuite. Under ground parking and not far from downtown. It doesn't look like an apartment building and we are delighted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont think I will be able to catch up properly on last weeks TP.
> 
> Julie... I have just read your posts regarding independant custody. All the best of luck and I really do hope you will be able to see Fale while you are there. HUGS


I will be one step further along, with luck, this afternoon, after my talk with my doctor. Looking back over the texts from Lupe- she will be fighting all the way- despite protestations of kisses and supposed concern for me. I am starting to wonder just what she is attempting to hide.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Shirley, the apartment and location sound wonderful!! You have so much to look forward to. Am very happy for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that you were able to get out and enjoy the day, a meal with friends is always nice and great when you don't have to cook.
> Time is really going by fast, you will be in Australia before we even realize it's that time.


It sort of speeds up when it is less than a month!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

going on 11am here on Sunday morning. I worked 7-3 yesterday and when I got home I just flopped on the couch with Greg and gage and watched movies. Fell asleep early. A lot happens when you miss a day on the tp. 

Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad you had nice lunch with friends.
> Shirley, love the pic and congratulations on finding apartment.


It is always great to share a meal with friends! And now I am scoffing some rye/wholemeal bread for breakfast- time to make some coffee!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! :XD: I guess Pat won't be fishing in that then, they probably wouldn't be too happy about the goldfish being fished, though I know my David would be tempted to try. :roll:


Might get n a little trouble with management if he was fishing for their goldfish :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is a covered courtyard with a small pond and gold fish. I wasn't very clear. I loved everything about it.
> 
> Julie , your adventure will start the day we move into the new apartment in British Columbia. I will likely be off line for the Skype talks but will be thinking of you all. I am so looking forward to having the move finished. Pat has been such a rock. We just have all the appliances to clean ready for moving, and a couple of final things to do.We had a wonderful 4 days on the Island. The weather was beautiful. We are expecting our first snow fall here from what I hear. It won't last that long and hopefully we can drive out to the island before winter hits. We should be okay.
> 
> ...


Will have to remember that you will be travelling again too! You will be off air for quite some time- I am hoping my first week in Australia will be fairly relaxed- which will include meeting up with Margaret and Denise, (and Maryanne). Three a.m., here, three hours till daylight will be approaching- I like this month before we go onto daylight saving- in many ways I wish they would just choose one- and let us adjust our alarm clocks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie,Great that you had a good day out. It is lovely having a meal that you haven't had to cook yourself. It is one of my favourite things to do.


It is a real treat for those of us who most of the time have to cook only for one! I am glad you have sacked your old real estate agent- hopefully this new one will 'pull finger out' and actually do something!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I need to get around and get a bunch of stuff accomplished for today, David is off on his run, and I need to get this house cleaned and organized so that I can figure out where I want the chair put that is to be delivered tomorrow.  Can't wait, will actually have a chair to sit in and knit comfortably, when David is sprawled out on the couch. lol
Have a great day, see you all later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Might get n a little trouble with management if he was fishing for their goldfish :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie' some of the tree limbs look pretty big, good thing they all missed your house.
Julie, nice that you had a meal out with friends, always good to get out & not have to cook. Good luck at the doctors visit .& getting all the paperwork in order for your trip.
Purple, that pond will look great omnce all the plants are in place & growing. I love water features but am not allowed to put in anything that must be mowed around.
I'm not sure what I am up to today, I talked to one of my cousins yesterday & she & her mom are coming to a pot luck supper a few miles away. Her dad has been dead many years & her mom lived with Lou for about 25 yrs, recently he has had to go into a nursing home about 3 hrs away but his family are bringing him for supper tonight. I haven't seen him for a few months so would like to go as he is such a nice man & who knows when or if I will see him again. (he's in his 90's). DH has gone to swath for the guy who is renting some of our land but doesn't know what time he will be home, the fellow who ususally runs the swather went away for a few days & is to be back sometime today. DH says if he gets home in time home wants to go pick up the camper so I will have to go with him instead of to the potluck.
I will try to get my things organized for the trip later this week, I'm travelling with my friend & want to convince her we should go to Edmonton on Tuesday night, our flight is 9:45 Wed morning & we have to be at the airport for 8:45, it is a 3.5 hr drive to the airport but we will hit rush hour & have to drop the car at park & fly so I thing we should allow at least an extra hour for that, so that means leaving here about 4am, I don't think I want to start a trip that way. will see what she says.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie- and good luck persuading your friend, the wisdom of leaving the day early!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also was raised even further south and don't use "all y'all" unless saying something like..."all y'all need to do is blah, blah, blah" meaning "all that you all need to....etc. But then again maybe I'm oblivious to doing it. I have heard it here before though. Language nuances are so interesting to me. 


jknappva said:


> You are one busy woman, Joy!!
> I was born and raised in the south and never used "all" with y'all. Seems it would be a tad redundant as y'all means you all. Maybe VA isn't far enough south to use it that way! LOL!!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How thrilling to find a place so quickly and it sounds so very nice. You both look so happy in the picture too. I am so excited for you Shirley.


Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are back from 4 days in Vancouver Island staying with our son. We found an apartment and are really pleased with it. It was found by accident the first night we arrived. Friends of my son mentioned that one was going to be put up for rent the following day. We went and saw it --
> 
> There is a small court yard in the center, with a fish pond and some chairs, the apartments are all around it - and we are on the main floor. 2 bedrooms, nice kitchen, large pantry, two small patios (one out the bedroom the other out the living room. 2 bathrooms, one ensuite. Under ground parking and not far from downtown. It doesn't look like an apartment building and we are delighted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely photo of you & Pat. So glad everything is working out well for your move' sounds like a nice apartment with nice outdoor space which is always a bonus.
> I was thinking last night I had not seen you on for a few days & was wondering if you were just busy with the move.
> You will probably have a good time exploring your new area once you are settled in. Have you ever been to the Goats on the Roof Market? I don't remember the name of the town but it is where you turn of the highway north of Nanaimo to go to Port Alberni. It is quite an interesting market according to my DH, I have only been by when it wasn't open. They have a grass roof & goats live up there.


Haven't seen these 'goats on the roof' but on highway 3 south not far from Fernie if I remember correctly, there is one. The goats were climbing up the ladder to the grassed in roof when we passed through. interesting. We spent quite a bit of each day at Maple, Cowichan and Genoa Bays' I haven't been out to Lake Cowichan yet but that will be one of the first trips once we are settled. I am really happy with this move.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just posted this on Facebook for Marianne so I'll also post here. DH finished the floor this morning and here are a couple of pictures. Can;t wait to get the cupboards done now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just posted this on Facebook for Marianne so I'll also post here. DH fished the floor this morning and here are a couple of pictures. Can;t wait to get the cupboards done now.


Looking good!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just posted this on Facebook for Marianne so I'll also post here. DH fished the floor this morning and here are a couple of pictures. Can;t wait to get the cupboards done now.


That looks great, do you throw the little pieces on the wet paint?

Did you see this machine embroidery on the main digest. Something new for your to try in your free time :lol:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-284218-1.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ummmmm....the fact that she has literally stolen his finances for one I'm sure! Not usually hateful but I sure hope she gets her come uppence

quote=Lurker 2]I will be one step further along, with luck, this afternoon, after my talk with my doctor. Looking back over the texts from Lupe- she will be fighting all the way- despite protestations of kisses and supposed concern for me. I am starting to wonder just what she is attempting to hide.[/quote]


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just posted this on Facebook for Marianne so I'll also post here. DH fished the floor this morning and here are a couple of pictures. Can;t wait to get the cupboards done now.


Love it, Gwen!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've seen a place with goats on the roof in North Carolina. I just don't understand the why behind it. Guess it is just the novelty of it.


Designer1234 said:


> Haven't seen these 'goats on the roof' but on highway 3 south not far from Fernie if I remember correctly, there is one. The goats were climbing up the ladder to the grassed in roof when we passed through. interesting. We spent quite a bit of each day at Maple, Cowichan and Genoa Bays' I haven't been out to Lake Cowichan yet but that will be one of the first trips once we are settled. I am really happy with this move.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes you do Bonnie. It is a product by Valspar. Comes in a tan mix, black mix, and blue mix.

I will go now and check out the embroidery. Thanks for letting me know about it.


Bonnie7591 said:


> That looks great, do you throw the little pieces on the wet paint?
> 
> Did you see this machine embroidery on the main digest. Something new for your to try in your free time :lol:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-284218-1.html


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome back Sam. Nothing like ones own bed! I'm getting on here late so have a lot to read and will get back to it soon. I hope everyone is well and having a good day. nittergma


thewren said:


> they both look yummy darowil - think I have the recipes in my document files.
> 
> I will be dropping in once in a while this week and will also be reading what I missed while I was gone.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was a student in southern Ontario, University of Waterloo, maybe, walking home & took shelter under a tree & was struck by lightning & killed. Of all the things you worry a out happening to y our kids when they go away to school, I don't think that would be one you would expect. So sad.


And there's so many warnings against using a tree for shelter during a thunderstorm!!
If I hear even distant thunder or see storm clouds forming, I head inside. There are too many instances of people being struck by lightning from a very distant storm.
Truly a tragedy!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Bonnie* OMG! I loved the earring design. And yes....I just bought it and am headed to the machine to try it out...LOL
Thanks for pointing them out to me. Hadn't ever been to that site and just love her stuff.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just posted this on Facebook for Marianne so I'll also post here. DH finished the floor this morning and here are a couple of pictures. Can;t wait to get the cupboards done now.


It's really attractive!! Brantley did a fantastic job! And it will hide any stray crumbs until you have time to sweep them up! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> I know the ads used to say it was secret spices- I assume the same ones as your way. I do like it but have wondered how close it was to traditional Kentucky Fried Chicken.


Grew up on my mom's fried chicken, used to think KFC was wonderful. Then we got a Ray's Apple Market--regional chain-- and they have fried chicken that puts the rest to shame. I eat it each week and sometimes a couple times a week but don't eat much each time. Haven't been to KFC for ages and do NOT think much of our new Chick-fil--A, very greasy and no spices.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you June. Now if I can get him to take the doors off the cabinets...I just don't have the hand strength to unscrew the hardware. Tried to get him to do that before he started the floor this morning but he just didn't want to mess with it. I'm not going to complain. He did a nice job on the floor...even if I did want to help....I'm happy with it. 


jknappva said:


> It's really attractive!! Brantley did a fantastic job! And it will hide any stray crumbs until you have time to sweep them up! LOL!!
> Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'm goign to see if I can post a video. I've just taken one on my iPhone and very easy to get itonto the computer but don't know if it will go onto KP. THis is as much for a test run as the phone is new.
> As I can't even open the download I doubt whether anyone else will, I did however also take a photo which gives some idea how how thick it is.
> BTW I mentioned yesterday Maryanne and I couldn't get each other on our new phones, after much discussion and talking to about 3 person we worked out the problem- we had both managed to get the wrong numbers into our phones for each other!


Nope, couldn't open this one, something about the codec that was used to compress the file? no clue what I just wrote.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Had a lovey time with the UK gks yesterday. Going to have a lazy day today.
> 
> sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> ...


Oh, how lovely! I so wanted a small pool when I was at the lake, even had a big pot on the deck but the blasted **** made mince of it and ate all the fish except for a tiny one that hid under one of the supports. This fish survived the **** as well as my cat's 2 attempts to get into the tank and lived to a ripe old age, was about 7 inches long. Still don't dare have one, have ***** here in town, too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Isn't sorghum molasses or a form of it?
> Junek


Someone else may have already answered this, I've kind of been all over this this AM, think I've missed some stuff. Yes, they use sorghum to make one form of molasses, supposedly labeled "sorghum molasses" but true molasses is supposed to be from sugar cane. My dad raised sorghum but I have no idea what he did with it, certainly didn't make molasses!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are back from 4 days in Vancouver Island staying with our son. We found an apartment and are really pleased with it. It was found by accident the first night we arrived. Friends of my son mentioned that one was going to be put up for rent the following day. We went and saw it --
> 
> There is a small court yard in the center, with a fish pond and some chairs, the apartments are all around it - and we are on the main floor. 2 bedrooms, nice kitchen, large pantry, two small patios (one out the bedroom the other out the living room. 2 bathrooms, one ensuite. Under ground parking and not far from downtown. It doesn't look like an apartment building and we are delighted.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful find-- the apartment sounds delightful. And the downtown sounds great, too. Hope you love it there.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Bonnie* OMG! I loved the earring design. And yes....I just bought it and am headed to the machine to try it out...LOL
> Thanks for pointing them out to me. Hadn't ever been to that site and just love her stuff.


That is a new site for me too and I thought I looked at a lot of machine embroidery sites. I am very impressed with her work. Just trying to decide what I want to try first. Do you machine embroidery fans use Oregon Patch Work. I like the site and have been happy with the work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do Marilyn. The main sites I go to are Oregon Patchworks, Emblibrary, Secrets of Embroidery, and Embroidery Garden, and CassandrasEmbroidery. Within Secrets of Embroidery there are MANY online designers "shops", so even though that kooks like only a few I really go to quite a lot.

EDIT: The sheep earrings are stitching out great!


Railyn said:


> That is a new site for me too and I thought I looked at a lot of machine embroidery sites. I am very impressed with her work. Just trying to decide what I want to try first. Do you machine embroidery fans use Oregon Patch Work. I like the site and have been happy with the work.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just posted this on Facebook for Marianne so I'll also post here. DH finished the floor this morning and here are a couple of pictures. Can;t wait to get the cupboards done now.


Wow! Really like that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are the sheep earrings in process. I am very pleased with the design...no stitching snags....am having fun making some.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the sheep earrings in process. I am very pleased with the design...no stitching snags....am having fun making some.


Adorable!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, very nice job on the floor.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just a quick jump on here as DH has gone up to the shop to get juice for the morning before we leave. Won't be home until about 8pm tomorrow night so I'm not sure when I'll get back on. I've enjoyed our week in Madeira and I do have photos on the camera for you all, but they'll need to be downloaded when I get home, but I am looking forward to my own bed...and to seeing Luke of course! His mum has just started working 5 days from 9 - 4 so that's a change to the routine plus her parents are away for a fortnight starting on the 15th so it'll all be down to us..... :shock: Can't complain really as they've covered this week for us. He'll be going to nursery for 2 or 3 afternoons a week, but that won't start until after his birthday in November so until then it'll be 2 days one week and 3 the next. DH has just returned so I'll speak to you all late tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Woohoo lost 2.2Pounds and altogether over 5% of my original fat weight.
> Will definitely water jog today. Very psyched.


Well done you! I need to get back on the 5 and 2 when I get home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ummmmm....the fact that she has literally stolen his finances for one I'm sure! Not usually hateful but I sure hope she gets her come uppence
> 
> quote=Lurker 2]I will be one step further along, with luck, this afternoon, after my talk with my doctor. Looking back over the texts from Lupe- she will be fighting all the way- despite protestations of kisses and supposed concern for me. I am starting to wonder just what she is attempting to hide.


[/quote]

That certainly is one argument- but from her point of view- apparently it is me who is in things 'for the money'- 'pot calling the kettle black'?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the sheep earrings in process. I am very pleased with the design...no stitching snags....am having fun making some.


They are so cute. What do you use for the backing. Looks like plastic or netting. I can see lots of stocking stuffers coming.

BTW, love your new floor.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You got that right Julie....I trust that the good Lord will see you through this and she will pay for what she is doing/done.


Lurker 2 said:


> That certainly is one argument- but from her point of view- apparently it is me who is in things 'for the money'- 'pot calling the kettle black'?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You got that right Julie....I trust that the good Lord will see you through this and she will pay for what she is doing/done.


I need to learn again to hold my tongue- I know I can do it- have in the past- And make sure I always have a witness. Thanks for the good thoughts!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Haven't seen these 'goats on the roof' but on highway 3 south not far from Fernie if I remember correctly, there is one. The goats were climbing up the ladder to the grassed in roof when we passed through. interesting. We spent quite a bit of each day at Maple, Cowichan and Genoa Bays' I haven't been out to Lake Cowichan yet but that will be one of the first trips once we are settled. I am really happy with this move.


http://www.aljohnsons.com/

This is the upper part of Wisconsin and is a very nice restaurant -- I often wondered how the goats get up and down from there....that roof has to be pretty darn heavy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love seeing these --- are they a good size for stitch markers?? Could be a source of income..



Gweniepooh said:


> *Bonnie* OMG! I loved the earring design. And yes....I just bought it and am headed to the machine to try it out...LOL
> Thanks for pointing them out to me. Hadn't ever been to that site and just love her stuff.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The world of "granny sitting" is a lot different than occasional visits, but you'll love it to pieces.



KateB said:


> Just a quick jump on here as DH has gone up to the shop to get juice for the morning before we leave. Won't be home until about 8pm tomorrow night so I'm not sure when I'll get back on. I've enjoyed our week in Madeira and I do have photos on the camera for you all, but they'll need to be downloaded when I get home, but I am looking forward to my own bed...and to seeing Luke of course! His mum has just started working 5 days from 9 - 4 so that's a change to the routine plus her parents are away for a fortnight starting on the 15th so it'll all be down to us..... :shock: Can't complain really as they've covered this week for us. He'll be going to nursery for 2 or 3 afternoons a week, but that won't start until after his birthday in November so until then it'll be 2 days one week and 3 the next. DH has just returned so I'll speak to you all late tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I need to check back through the posts to see who was looking for fun fur black yarn. I stopped by Tuesday Morning this a.m. and they had a huge supply of yarn - mostly novelty and they had some black eye lash yarn with colored specks throughout--if it works for the person's purpose, I can go back tomorrow to pick it up -- I think it was $3.99 or less per skein. Please PM me in case I don't find the posting. I'm proud of myself, I didn't buy any yarn--most of it was very bulky -- could make some interesting projects; just not on my list of wants/needs right now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm thinking if I put them on a small metal ring that yes....you can be the judge of it at KAP....LOL The ring at the top would only fit small knitting needles as is.


RookieRetiree said:


> I love seeing these --- are they a good size for stitch markers?? Could be a source of income..


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I mean source of income for you....they sure make great looking earrings.



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm thinking if I put them on a small metal ring that yes....you can be the judge of it at KAP....LOL The ring at the top would only fit small knitting needles as is.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just saw Martha Stewart making Pavlova on her cooking tutorial and will always remember seeing the huge meringues (9" around) at the Burrough market near the London Bridge Underground train stop in London. My sister-in-law couldn't figure out what they'd be used for so we looked it up -- also saw recipes for Eton's Mess(sp?). We plan to make some when she and my DB are up here next time...she figures that the meringue may not do too well in the Texas heat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I understood what you meant Rookie....LOL I could put some together on a card and take them out the the LYS and see if they would be interested in selling some. Like knitting though, most people won't pay what you put into them. With the machine embroidery standard pricing tends to be $1 per 1000 stitches and one pair is 8000 stitches. But nothing ventured nothing gained so perhaps after KAP I will take some out there.

Edit: Just tried a size 6 DPNs and it is too big for the hole as is so I would have to add a ring for it to be more versatile.


RookieRetiree said:


> I mean source of income for you....they sure make great looking earrings.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I need to check back through the posts to see who was looking for fun fur black yarn. I stopped by Tuesday Morning this a.m. and they had a huge supply of yarn - mostly novelty and they had some black eye lash yarn with colored specks throughout--if it works for the person's purpose, I can go back tomorrow to pick it up -- I think it was $3.99 or less per skein. Please PM me in case I don't find the posting. I'm proud of myself, I didn't buy any yarn--most of it was very bulky -- could make some interesting projects; just not on my list of wants/needs right now.


No, but thank you for looking for me! It needs to be solid black. I also checked our local TM and did buy some bamboo yarn, been wanting to try something with that. Everyone always rants about how good TM yarn is and we must get the dregs. They had very unusual stuff but nothing I'd want except this bamboo (think there might be enough for small shawl in the pkt of 3 balls) I've gone there several times when they advertise yarn, just never something I would use or not enough of it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you June. Now if I can get him to take the doors off the cabinets...I just don't have the hand strength to unscrew the hardware. Tried to get him to do that before he started the floor this morning but he just didn't want to mess with it. I'm not going to complain. He did a nice job on the floor...even if I did want to help....I'm happy with it.


He sure did jump right into doing the floor, didn't he?
And I definitely understand lacking strength in your hands...I have that problem, too. Arthritis can sure rob you of the strength you used to have.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just posted this on Facebook for Marianne so I'll also post here. DH finished the floor this morning and here are a couple of pictures. Can;t wait to get the cupboards done now.


They do look great, and no way can Sydney eat that flooring.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the sheep earrings in process. I am very pleased with the design...no stitching snags....am having fun making some.


They are really cute!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the sheep earrings in process. I am very pleased with the design...no stitching snags....am having fun making some.


Those are cute! :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gwen...I loved the name tags last year as it really helped to get to know each other faster. I will certainly wear mine again as I hope others do too. The floor looks wonderful. Sounds like DH is feeling a lot better now.

Rookie....Sorry that you and the neighbors lost so many limbs in that storm. 

I am thinking of everyone and wishing you well. I have so much to do before KAP so need to get back on task.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the sheep earrings in process. I am very pleased with the design...no stitching snags....am having fun making some.


FABULOUS! And I think $8 is perfectly reasonable, especially if you sell them at a LYS. You might even get more.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My day took kind of a left turn. LOL DD and I decided to go to the railyard market (that place is becoming a habit!). We got some squash and oyster mushrooms and tortillas... I picked up some more chick pea flour (alas, they did not have any golden syrup on the shelf), so I plan to make some hummus with the mushrooms. I am not done with the shawl yet but plan on being done soon here. 

Safe travels to Kate & DH--there's no place like home, I agree. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Love the pond, is Mr. P going to build you one in your garden?


We already have one, here's a photo... xx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are back from 4 days in Vancouver Island staying with our son. We found an apartment and are really pleased with it. It was found by accident the first night we arrived. Friends of my son mentioned that one was going to be put up for rent the following day. We went and saw it --
> 
> There is a small court yard in the center, with a fish pond and some chairs, the apartments are all around it - and we are on the main floor. 2 bedrooms, nice kitchen, large pantry, two small patios (one out the bedroom the other out the living room. 2 bathrooms, one ensuite. Under ground parking and not far from downtown. It doesn't look like an apartment building and we are delighted.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new place, sounds lovely. Maybe when you move you could not give your sister your new phone number- she will forget that she didn't get you and then you can just ring her. It is very draining getting frequent calls like that and won't do you any good. You will hear the phone and your heart will drop-Oh no not again.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Your Surrey photos are so welcome! I enjoyed the ones of your holiday but really missed Surrey!
> Junek


Will get out and take some more Surrey photos before I head off across the Pond xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Shirley, lovely photo of you and Pat and well done on finding an apartment so quickly xxxx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> going on 11am here on Sunday morning. I worked 7-3 yesterday and when I got home I just flopped on the couch with Greg and gage and watched movies. Fell asleep early. A lot happens when you miss a day on the tp.
> 
> Love and hugs to you all.


Doesn't it just. A lot happens on the TP while I am sleeping as well


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good Morning Purple- well for me- and almost for you as well I see.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> No, but thank you for looking for me! It needs to be solid black. I also checked our local TM and did buy some bamboo yarn, been wanting to try something with that. Everyone always rants about how good TM yarn is and we must get the dregs. They had very unusual stuff but nothing I'd want except this bamboo (think there might be enough for small shawl in the pkt of 3 balls) I've gone there several times when they advertise yarn, just never something I would use or not enough of it.


Yes. It's hit or miss here too. There was some very nice merino wool and silk, but only 5 skeins in any one color; I was hoping to find a couple of colors to do striped vest, but didn't find any combinations I liked. There was some pretty sequined yarns in some pretty color for shawls. The Bates needles were odd sizes. I did find some beading supplies and clear elastic for skirt waistbands which will work for the sashay yarn flirty skirts I hope to make for the DGDs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is always great to share a meal with friends! And now I am scoffing some rye/wholemeal bread for breakfast- time to make some coffee!


And I have just scoffed a blue cheese, apple and bacon omelette. One of the nice things about the low carb diet is being to eat things like this without any worry about it! The thing I miss most is my milky coffees- will have a couple today at the Show as I will not be eating properly today.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We already have one, here's a photo... xx


I always love seeing your pond and the Buddhas!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love the sheep earrings.
Should finish mohair scarf today. The going to try and make hat and fingerless mitts from same yarn. Just have to figure out math. Will do 4" of ribbing for hat and can add or subtract stitches to do openwork lace, then switch to stockinette for decrease rows.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just posted this on Facebook for Marianne so I'll also post here. DH finished the floor this morning and here are a couple of pictures. Can;t wait to get the cupboards done now.


Thats really effective- it looks really good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> FABULOUS! And I think $8 is perfectly reasonable, especially if you sell them at a LYS. You might even get more.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We already have one, here's a photo... xx


 I don't know why I wasn't equating that pond as the same thing, I guess since yours looks so natural I just think of it as not being man made.  It is serene isn't it, with Buddhas watching all.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the sheep earrings in process. I am very pleased with the design...no stitching snags....am having fun making some.


Gwen, those are adorable! Love them! Hugs, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Paula. You can be sure I'll be wearing a pair at the KAP....LOL.



Grandmapaula said:


> Gwen, those are adorable! Love them! Hugs, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well dummy Sydney just pulled up part of the duct tape I "repaired" the sofa with.....I take the blame as he has not had nearly the attention today that he requires to keep him out of mischief. Oh well....I've got more tape...LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've just finished the Tabitha's Tree shawl from the written version; next is blocking and photos. I used a size larger needle for this one, just to see what difference that makes. I'll let you know the results.

Gwen, I sent you an email. Let me know if it doesn't come through, please?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Daralene, that Garbage plate sounds like it could feed an army. I wonder what White hotdogs are made from? I know we shouldn't ask what the regular ones are made from but they sure taste good with sauerkraut or on a fire.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got it and sent a response.


Sorlenna said:


> I've just finished the Tabitha's Tree shawl from the written version; next is blocking and photos. I used a size larger needle for this one, just to see what difference that makes. I'll let you know the results.
> 
> Gwen, I sent you an email. Let me know if it doesn't come through, please?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am tired so going to call it a night. Blessings for all and prayers for healing and happiness. TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got it and sent a response.


Got it--thanks!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Need to get off this computer. Quilt guild tomorrow. Busy 2 days. Prayers to those needing them, hugs to everyone, and mauy we all experience happiness this next week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We hav a standing joke in the Midwest section of the US that it isn't really southern iced tea if you can't get the spoon to stand in the middle of the glass of tea. That is one of the reasons I drink mine, hot or iced, without any sweetener.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I was raised on iced tea, 365 days a year! Plain old black tea, no sugar, no lemon. I love it, when making it at home I use decaf. I try not make and only have it when I'm out so I drink more water.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Not at this stage, unfortunately. I am aiming for next year now, although I will miss everyone.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I hope things work out to your satisfaction...and that your mom doesn't object so you can have some relief. Care giving is very tiring.
> Junek


I basically do the job now so if I am getting something from the government, great. Will see how it goes.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Oh dear, have just paid attention to the tv and realised that 9/11 is rapidly approaching yet again. Such a bad time for everyone worldwide, especially for those on the ground and in the planes.

I do apologise if I upset anyone with this, I can remember arriving at work that morning and the boss's husband calling us upstairs to watch the news telecast and seeing the live transmission of the 2nd plane going into the Towers. I also had a very upset passenger that day who was trying to find out about a friend who worked in one of the Towers. This had a big impact on me, not even in New York at the time, but the impact affected me and probably was the last little thing to almost lead me to leaving that industry. This occurred, then another minor incident and over the next 6 months spiralled down into a breakdown. 

At that point I got help, but I always will remember this as the start of it, simply because of how I reacted to the huge loss of life.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Congrats on the new place, sounds lovely. Maybe when you move you could not give your sister your new phone number- she will forget that she didn't get you and then you can just ring her. It is very draining getting frequent calls like that and won't do you any good. You will hear the phone and your heart will drop-Oh no not again.


That is what we have decided to do. Her daughter is going to 'lose' my number when I leave so she won't know to call it- I will call her every other day. She won't remember that she had my number. I am feeling very down about her right now. Nothing I can do though . So hard on her family. She seems unaware. Thankfully, her children and grand children are wonderful. Her son took her out for a manicure and pedicure last week, and sent me a picture. She has lost 40 pounds. It is the most dreadful disease. So hard on the family. enough of that.

I am heading to bed shortly and will read for a bit. I am a bit weary but feeling quite well and certainly looking forward to going west. Just got a call from my gd. they went whale watching and saw -45 whales, 9 seals one sea lion (bigger than a seal) and 6 otters. She had to phone us and tell us. they have been out twice and seen a huge number of orca whales (killer whales). Lots of babies too. What an experience for her. She is excited about us going out there.

Well, I am going to turn in now. talk to you tomorrow I hope.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> WooHoo---finally have power and internet. The power has been going off intermittently so I was getting worried. There are still some parts of the neighborhood which are still out from Friday afternoon. We checked on DD's house and it's okay...DGS has been finding new toys. He's generally here only for a couple of hours, but being here all day with no TV, he's found all kinds of ways to entertain himself; even playing with toys he considered "for babies" and put away for his little girl cousins. It was funny seeing and hearing him make up games to go with the little Fisher Price people and playsets.
> 
> DH was glad he leaves the H.S. by 2:00 p.m. each day. Reports are that it got pretty hectic and even scary when the the power went off just as the last bell rang for the day...kids were everywhere and chaos reigned according to many of the teachers.
> 
> ...


A few years ago, South East Queensland and North East NSW went through a major storm cycle which wasn't forecast. It really made a mess of some regions, to the extent that a whole town has been rebuilt on another site, landowners traded their old land for a new block on a higher elevation that wasn't flooded. Even today, there are still health issues caused by the resultant flooding as it washed out old chemicals from sheds which people unknowingly waded through to get out. Now, the forecasters predict rain and storms possible almost every forecast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I have just scoffed a blue cheese, apple and bacon omelette. One of the nice things about the low carb diet is being to eat things like this without any worry about it! The thing I miss most is my milky coffees- will have a couple today at the Show as I will not be eating properly today.


Ah well, at nearly 4 pm., I am having that milky coffee for you! Had a delicious lunch at the Marae- got the prescriptions I need but the doctor says there is nothing he can do to help with my application to NCAT- I will have to ring them tomorrow or more likely Wednesday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Haley must ave been so excited to see so many animals on their outing. What a great experience for her.
We went & picked up the camper late this afternoon, it had rained up there & the road was terrible so just got home 1/2 hr ago. I counted 22 deer in the ditches on the first 3 miles from the campsite.
I am tired tonight, I pulled & bundled all the onions & hung them up in the greenhouse to dry. I picked 3 more boxes if tomatoes, mostly small ones. I made a batch of cucumber salad & would have made yum-yum pickles had I known DH was going to return so late. He said he would be back by 1pm but came at 4, grrr, I could have had the pickles out of the way, now it's one more job for tomorrow.
DS & DIL came while we were gone & picked all the small cucumbers to make dill pickles.


Designer1234 said:


> That is what we have decided to do. Her daughter is going to 'lose' my number when I leave so she won't know to call it- I will call her every other day. She won't remember that she had my number. I am feeling very down about her right now. Nothing I can do though . So hard on her family. She seems unaware. Thankfully, her children and grand children are wonderful. Her son took her out for a manicure and pedicure last week, and sent me a picture. She has lost 40 pounds. It is the most dreadful disease. So hard on the family. enough of that.
> 
> I am heading to bed shortly and will read for a bit. I am a bit weary but feeling quite well and certainly looking forward to going west. Just got a call from my gd. they went whale watching and saw -45 whales, 9 seals one sea lion (bigger than a seal) and 6 otters. She had to phone us and tell us. they have been out twice and seen a huge number of orca whales (killer whales). Lots of babies too. What an experience for her. She is excited about us going out there.
> 
> Well, I am going to turn in now. talk to you tomorrow I hope.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> We used to have it on bread and toast as well.


Love it dripping through crumpets. Yum yum


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good Morning Purple- well for me- and almost for you as well I see.


And good morning to you. I am just having my morning coffee. It's a lovely sunny autumnal day here. There's a slight mist and the garden looks lovely.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweeniepooh, I love those earrings :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> We already have one, here's a photo... xx


I would love to come and do my daily meditate here
:thumbup:

Another lovely photo. Thank you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I would love to come and do my daily meditate here
> :thumbup:


You would be most welcome xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Gweeniepooh, I love those earrings :thumbup: :thumbup:


And so do I x


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I am sorry that the dr. wasn't able to help. Thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hanging about in the hotel for another hour then we're off to the airport for the flight home. This is when I wish I could wiggle my nose like Samantha in Bewitched and we'd be instantly home! :lol: This was the beautiful cloud formation here this morning. Now back to read the 12 pages I've missed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely, lovely cloudscape :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that sounds interesting- don't think I will tell my SIL this one. As a wine fanatic I think he might be a little upset at dunking biscuits into wine. I think a dessert wine sounds better than Moscato- but I often have moscato and not so oftern dessert wine.


I just discovered moscato recently when a friend gave me an opened bottle saying, "Somebody gave me this and it's disgustingly sweet, so I thought you would like it"....she was right I think it's delicious!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are back from 4 days in Vancouver Island staying with our son. We found an apartment and are really pleased with it. It was found by accident the first night we arrived. Friends of my son mentioned that one was going to be put up for rent the following day. We went and saw it --
> 
> There is a small court yard in the center, with a fish pond and some chairs, the apartments are all around it - and we are on the main floor. 2 bedrooms, nice kitchen, large pantry, two small patios (one out the bedroom the other out the living room. 2 bathrooms, one ensuite. Under ground parking and not far from downtown. It doesn't look like an apartment building and we are delighted.
> 
> ...


So pleased that everything is coming together for you, Shirley.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> So pleased that everything is coming together for you, Shirley.


Me, too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hanging about in the hotel for another hour then we're off to the airport for the flight home. This is when I wish I could wiggle my nose like Samantha in Bewitched and we'd be instantly home! :lol: This was the beautiful cloud formation here this morning. Now back to read the 12 pages I've missed.


Safe journey home x


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are back from 4 days in Vancouver Island staying with our son. We found an apartment and are really pleased with it. It was found by accident the first night we arrived. Friends of my son mentioned that one was going to be put up for rent the following day. We went and saw it --
> 
> There is a small court yard in the center, with a fish pond and some chairs, the apartments are all around it - and we are on the main floor. 2 bedrooms, nice kitchen, large pantry, two small patios (one out the bedroom the other out the living room. 2 bathrooms, one ensuite. Under ground parking and not far from downtown. It doesn't look like an apartment building and we are delighted.
> 
> ...


It all sounds wonderful Shirley. How fantastic that you already have a lovely appartment to move into.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> No big dramas is great. :thumbup:
> Hope that next week is as good.


Me too... :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'll drink almost any kind of tea, real or herbal, hot or cold (depends on weather) but do prefer decaff and NEVER sweet. Learned that when I was about 10 or so and there was a sugar shortage and my mom needed all the sugar for canning.


That is so "sweet" of you to sacrifice the sugar for your mom. Then your taste changes and you don't need sugar any more. I used to take 2 t of sugar in my coffee with cream or milk as a young girl, however, when I went to work for a dentist he taught me not to take my drinks with sugar and I later preferred no sugar to sweetened. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Makes me think of shopping at a big supermarket in italy. Everything was in Italian; no English at all. i really screwed up at the produce section, where it turns out you were supposed to weigh and price what you bought before getting to the checkout. i was getting a lot of "No, No, No," and holding up the line. Finally went back and watched what other shoppers were doing. I have no idea what meat cuts we bought and ate. I think it was beef. but you never know. Tasted fine.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: 
You did the right thing by going back in and observing, but it is an awkward situation when the only English is "no" and you don't know what the no is. Reminds me of when I moved to Germany and depended on the pictures of things to tell me if they were edible or for cleaning. There were types of meat there that I can't even seem to get here. We used one sliced meat for Rouladen to line the beef that was similar to pepperoni. Wish I could remember the name, it was spicy but smoky too. It was so delicious. We couldn't touch the fruit prior to buying and that is how I tell if it is ripe or not by the touch and lovely fragrance. The Turkish shops would let me touch the fruit and even encourage that. One thing they ate a lot of in Germany was cured ham. It was not really cooked and so thin you could almost see through it. I believe that was smoked too. Almost every party you went to had it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very bad storm system...we have large branches to yet pick up and lots of leaves and twigs.. Our front coach lights all used to be gas so when power was out, you could still make your way through the neighborhood. Most have converted them to electric so it was very dark outside last night. The sounds of gas-powered generators filled the night and the sounds of chain saws is ever present outside now. I'll try to take some photos.


Sounds like the system that Spider had. That is a lot of work to clear up after a storm like that.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, very nice job on the floor.


Ditto.... and the earrings too. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I've just finished the Tabitha's Tree shawl from the written version; next is blocking and photos. I used a size larger needle for this one, just to see what difference that makes. I'll let you know the results.
> 
> Gwen, I sent you an email. Let me know if it doesn't come through, please?


You are so accomplished, I don't think I could develop a pattern totally from square one, let alone write it out for others to follow. The best I can do is slightly change an existing one, or maybe add a different edging.....

On a not her topic, here are some of the Photos I promised from our wonderful Western Canada trip


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So true...and then I think taste buds must change again....I remember my Mom, My DMIL, DH's grandma and DFIL all craving sweets as they neared 80 years old.

I try not to have very many sweets around---usually don't have them unless it's a special day like going to the Farmer's Market with DGS - we came home with a large Halloween decorated sugar cookie for him and a strawberry/rhubarb tart for me -- from the booth managed by the Carmelite order of nuns. Both were delicious. DGS was so kind, he let me taste his even if he didn't want to taste mine.

His first-ever soccer game was yesterday and so much fun. I love watching the kids, but the coaches were even funnier---they were constantly reminding the kids to "go the other way" or "turn around" , etc. They're only 5 years old so aren't very focused---except for 3-4 of them who were obviously either naturals or taught very well before this.

DGS did pretty well--one of his former pre-school classmates is on his team so he's loving to catch up with old friends even while they're at different schools now.



Cashmeregma said:


> That is so "sweet" of you to sacrifice the sugar for your mom. Then your taste changes and you don't need sugar any more. I used to take 2 t of sugar in my coffee with cream or milk as a young girl, however, when I went to work for a dentist he taught me not to take my drinks with sugar and I later preferred no sugar to sweetened. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Sounds good to me. Think we will have to make a food pilgrimage to Upstate New York . Have been wanting to see the Lilac Festival too.
> Very sorry to hear about the grandchildren's dog in failing health. I know how hard it is for everyone.


Thank you Chris. I must say that the sweetie did enjoy himself here. Got some photos of him outside enjoying the beautiful weather. Pugs notoriously snore and he no longer snores. He is such a love. Truly one of the sweetest dogs that ever lived. Even when he was a puppy he never left a tooth mark on any of us and never even scratched the children. He was like a little mother to each when they were born.

If you ever come for the Lilac Festival, we will have to meet. There were several years when my son played in various bands at the festival and also at the State Fair when he was in a Latin Band. I ate my garbage plate over 30 yrs. ago and only one time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> You are so accomplished, I don't think I could develop a pattern totally from square one, let alone write it out for others to follow. The best I can do is slightly change an existing one, or maybe add a different edging.....
> 
> On a not her topic, here are some of the Photos I promised from our wonderful Western Canada trip


Love the photos and the landscape is just so gorgeous. Makes me homesick although I was on the eastern side of Canada. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning, Purple....Love the new garden area and love the garden this a.m. Are you sure you can't smuggle Mr.P on the plane and leave him with my DH to do the front arbor?

Good morning, Kate. The photo of your trip and your view is great. Have a safe trip home--I always wanted to be part of Star Trek when they'd say "beam me up"---that would be an easier way to travel--unless they couldn't put me back together at the other end.

Still quiet here, but activity will start in a few minutes to get DH both of to their respective schools. DH to work and DGS to kindergarten...DD#2 (his Mom) gets home from her trip - currently in Madrid on Thursday night so I suspect she'll be jet lagged through Friday. I'm going to wait until then to thoroughly clean the house...I'd forgotten how things just get dropped and left where they lay.

I have so many projects going--it's nice today so think I'll head too the local farm and get what need to can some salsa and marinara and chili sauces. I'll be able to have the doors and windows open and it won't be stifling hot in the kitchen. The need to switch from summer clothes to winter clothes is coming up--next house is definitely having more closet space and I have at least 5 WIPs going. Nearly done with the socks.

There was some roof damage to the H.S. where DH works so classes are getting switched around and some athletics are being held outside instead of in the Fieldhouse. That should make for some chaotic class switches today--he'll be bushed when he gets home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So true...and then I think taste buds must change again....I remember my Mom, My DMIL, DH's grandma and DFIL all craving sweets as they neared 80 years old.
> 
> I try not to have very many sweets around---usually don't have them unless it's a special day like going to the Farmer's Market with DGS - we came home with a large Halloween decorated sugar cookie for him and a strawberry/rhubarb tart for me -- from the booth managed by the Carmelite order of nuns. Both were delicious. DGS was so kind, he let me taste his even if he didn't want to taste mine.
> 
> ...


That is so funny that the taste buds change again. Perhaps when we get to that age we can just have whatever pleases us. :wink:

Too cute about the children going the wrong way. Precious moments.

My Grandsons are not athletically gifted. One enjoys playing and the other one definitely does not want to play at all this year and the school does seem to require it, being a small school and needing enough to have a team. DGD is much more gifted athletically and should have a good time out on the field when she starts. Boys and girls are on the same team. We took them to dinner and I wish I had a photo of DGD as I heard her say, "I Vant to Drink your Blooood." and looked up to see her with 2 long french fries attached to her teeth. Lots of laughter and they all just made me so happy to be with them. Yikes where is the time going. The baby (DGD) is 7 and the oldest will be a teenager next year. Katiclaire said "I'm trying to stop growing grandma and giggled but I just can't."


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are a few more pictures of Genoa Bay on Vancouver Island in the Cowichan area where we ate lunch. It was so pretty there. There are no houses, or very few. It is a little port for fishermen and yachts and there were people sunning themselves on their yachts. (nice life). It is a perfect spot.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love the photos and the landscape is just so gorgeous. Makes me homesick although I was on the eastern side of Canada. Thank you so much for sharing.


We just loved it all. Here are some more!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well dummy Sydney just pulled up part of the duct tape I "repaired" the sofa with.....I take the blame as he has not had nearly the attention today that he requires to keep him out of mischief. Oh well....I've got more tape...LOL


 :shock: :roll: Oh dear.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hanging about in the hotel for another hour then we're off to the airport for the flight home. This is when I wish I could wiggle my nose like Samantha in Bewitched and we'd be instantly home! :lol: This was the beautiful cloud formation here this morning. Now back to read the 12 pages I've missed.


Perhaps you are already home with the time difference. Hope it was a lovely trip. What a gorgeous photo of the clouds and the birds flying against the water. Yes, beautiful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> You are so accomplished, I don't think I could develop a pattern totally from square one, let alone write it out for others to follow. The best I can do is slightly change an existing one, or maybe add a different edging.....
> 
> On a not her topic, here are some of the Photos I promised from our wonderful Western Canada trip


Absolutely fantastic photos. Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Here are a few more pictures of Genoa Bay on Vancouver Island in the Cowichan area where we ate lunch. It was so pretty there. There are no houses, or very few. It is a little port for fishermen and yachts and there were people sunning themselves on their yachts. (nice life). It is a perfect spot.


How beautiful Designer. Seems you will still be surrounded by beauty and now a milder winter. Thank you for sharing your visit out there with us. Love the photo of you two!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> We just loved it all. Here are some more!


I literally gasped with your shots of the eagle and two birds, one with its mouth opened like that. The quality of my photos with telephoto really degrades. The ones of the moon seem good but the in between lengths for birds is really grainy. Those are incredible. I've heard of Great Bear Lodge, but had no idea it was floating!!! Wow, you sure had some great experiences, but I'm sure one of the highlights was meeting Designer.

If I ever do get to travel to some of these places I will definitely have to get a camera with a telephoto that works for birds. Those are inspiring.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Perhaps you are already home with the time difference. Hope it was a lovely trip. What a gorgeous photo of the clouds and the birds flying against the water. Yes, beautiful.


No, won't be home until about 3/4pm EST (I think! :roll: ) which should be about 8/9pm our time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Shirley, more wonderful photos. Thank you as I do enjoy looking.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> I basically do the job now so if I am getting something from the government, great. Will see how it goes.


Good luck. I am my mums carer and I get the carer payments, otherwise I wouldnt be able to do what I do for her if I was at work. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TNS said:


> We just loved it all. Here are some more!


oh these are wonderful. I didn't realize you were posting pictures too. Was that up in Port Hardy? That is a great picture of the eagle. What a lovely area. I am so glad we met Lin. How are the family? I haven't had moment to get in touch with you. Things will settle down the first week in Oct. I hope. What great memories you have of a part of Canada all tourists don't see, actually they are places here that you experienced that I have never been to either.

We had some rain here last night and some snow is expected! It is expected to melt immediately - There were some peaks with snow on them but not many when we flew over them yesterday.I sure am not sorry to leave our winters here in Alberta. The summer has been short but very nice. I will miss the rockies but will enjoy the Island.

My GD Hayley went whale watching for a birthday party. She phoned us last night saw '45 whales' 8 seals, one sea lion and 8 otters!!" (her words). What a wonderful world it is for children when their parents open them up to new experiences. She and her dad rode their bikes on the 'Trestle" a former train bridge and the largest one in the world, the other day. I will see if I can find a picture. She kept up with him on her new bike but was a bit stiff and wasn't sitting to happily that night. pretty amazing for a l0 year old. They are into exercising and have taken up paddle boarding - She skis, well, skates well, is very good at ballet.

I was thinking of Purple's grand children visiting wonderful French Castles and experiencing so much and what fortunate children they are. Two different parts of the world and so much to see.

We took it easy yesterday and I am going to start doing the stove, fridge, have some addresses to change (computer work) and hope to swim this morning/. I sure will miss my swimming group here. We are not far from the aquatic center there but it won't be the same. As we go out to lunch and usually have coffee 3 times a week.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had my usual Sunday outing to Church- which is good- because it brings me in contact with people I like- and then I was invited to tea with my friends the Ligaliga's who used to live literally around the corner- but are now a good kilometre away- always nice to have a meal you've not had to cook! I slept for a bit when I got home- but thought I would get a loaf of bread started- and collect together the papers I want to show to the doctor tomorrow. All in all a good day- and it was an absolutely glorious early spring day- only convection clouds later in the afternoon.
> I don't really start my journey till the 30th of this month, when I will take Ringo to the kennels- travelling to Sydney the following day, God Willing.


So glad you have fellowship with good people at church. Love it that you got invited for a meal and visiting. Happy that you are going into Spring and although I love Fall, not looking forward to driving in the winter. It is beautiful, but driving almost an hour to get to the GK's in the dark in winter.... :shock:

I saw a later post where the doctor couldn't help you? Sorry about that. I know it would have been nice. My goodness the time is going fast now Julie. Sure won't be long.

Saw the traveling vine shawl. That is really some knitter. The shawl is gorgeous as is that afghan and baby blanket she knit.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> And good morning to you. I am just having my morning coffee. It's a lovely sunny autumnal day here. There's a slight mist and the garden looks lovely.


A little while ago there was talk on here about how we (Australia) change our seasons on the 1st of the month and America on the 23rd of the month. I am wondering what does the rest of the world do?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I am sorry that the dr. wasn't able to help. Thoughts and prayers for you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> That is what we have decided to do. Her daughter is going to 'lose' my number when I leave so she won't know to call it- I will call her every other day. She won't remember that she had my number. I am feeling very down about her right now. Nothing I can do though . So hard on her family. She seems unaware. Thankfully, her children and grand children are wonderful. Her son took her out for a manicure and pedicure last week, and sent me a picture. She has lost 40 pounds. It is the most dreadful disease. So hard on the family. enough of that.
> 
> I am heading to bed shortly and will read for a bit. I am a bit weary but feeling quite well and certainly looking forward to going west. Just got a call from my gd. they went whale watching and saw -45 whales, 9 seals one sea lion (bigger than a seal) and 6 otters. She had to phone us and tell us. they have been out twice and seen a huge number of orca whales (killer whales). Lots of babies too. What an experience for her. She is excited about us going out there.
> 
> Well, I am going to turn in now. talk to you tomorrow I hope.


So sorry about what your sister is going through and I know the impact it has on you and family is so hard.

What an incredible thing for your DGD to see so many whales. When you moved West you sure got to experience some amazing things and now as you move further West you have new beginnings and new experiences to have. So glad you and Pat were given the ok with all those tests to make this move. I pray it will be a wonderful place for you as you make new memories and share life with your family.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fantastic photos TNS and Designer. :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here is a picture of the 'Trestle' that son and gd biked across yesterday. Largest in the world. It was quite an experience for both of them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Shirley, I couldn't have gone across that. Instant vertigo. I think they were very brave!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Shirley, I couldn't have gone across that. Instant vertigo. I think they were very brave!!


 I agree - I get it just looking at it from down below. It is the width of two train tracks and is interesting but I won't go on it either. I think my husband would love it but I am not sure it has a walking area, doubt it. They were both tired and I am sure they slept well. She was stiff when we saw her the next morning. We also spent some time with Pat's brother and his wife in Victoria -- it will be nice for them as there are just two brothers and rarely over the years have we lived close to each other. Lots of pluses about going.

Julie -- I am sorry you couldn't get a doctor's help. I also hope things work out well for you on your wonderful trip to Oz. It will be great that you will meet darowil and nicho and other Australians. I have enjoyed meeting Denise (nicho) and Lin (TNS) I am hoping my emails will be on for at least part of the KAP.

Sorry Gwen, I wasn't able to send cards this year. What day does the KAP start??? I will do a double bunch for next year as prizes. It will be weird not being able to read the TP but it shouldn't take too long. I figure I will be off line for awhile though the computer, tv etc. are going to be turned of on the the 22nd and we leave on the 23rd. Take the apt. on the first so it depends when they can start us up there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I just discovered moscato recently when a friend gave me an opened bottle saying, "Somebody gave me this and it's disgustingly sweet, so I thought you would like it"....she was right I think it's delicious!


It's my favourite (well other than dessert wines)- got a bottle at the show today- but also got two small bottles of dessert wine which are even sweeter. Must now get some biscotto so I can try dunking them in the dessert wine!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so "sweet" of you to sacrifice the sugar for your mom. Then your taste changes and you don't need sugar any more. I used to take 2 t of sugar in my coffee with cream or milk as a young girl, however, when I went to work for a dentist he taught me not to take my drinks with sugar and I later preferred no sugar to sweetened. :wink:


Went for years without sugar in my coffee but never really liked it until I went back to sweetening it. Now I enjoy it again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> here is a picture of the 'Trestle' that son and gd biked across yesterday. Largest in the world. It was quite an experience for both of them.


WOW, more incredible things to see and do!!! Thank you so much for sharing these things with us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Went for years without sugar in my coffee but never really liked it until I went back to sweetening it. Now I enjoy it again.


Could be like a lovely little dessert. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad you have fellowship with good people at church. Love it that you got invited for a meal and visiting. Happy that you are going into Spring and although I love Fall, not looking forward to driving in the winter. It is beautiful, but driving almost an hour to get to the GK's in the dark in winter.... :shock:
> 
> I saw a later post where the doctor couldn't help you? Sorry about that. I know it would have been nice. My goodness the time is going fast now Julie. Sure won't be long.
> 
> Saw the traveling vine shawl. That is really some knitter. The shawl is gorgeous as is that afghan and baby blanket she knit.


I noticed today that the yellow Kowhai is in bloom- I must try and photograph some of our local trees- spring is really happening.
Julietinboots it was who won those prizes is obviously a very good knitter (almost up to your level!).
The next tack is to make an appointment to see the doctor I know Fale has been seeing in Campbelltown- my friend is helping me with that- but it will be high cost. I will also explore if I can find out anything from the local Hospital.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> You are so accomplished, I don't think I could develop a pattern totally from square one, let alone write it out for others to follow. The best I can do is slightly change an existing one, or maybe add a different edging.....
> 
> On a not her topic, here are some of the Photos I promised from our wonderful Western Canada trip


I'm with you on the pattern- change one and know when it is wrong and normally what needs to be done instead-not sure I've been stumped for a long time by a pattern that was wrong (well one I've been doing, a few I've seen on KP have taken some effort to work them out and some have stumped me).
Your photos are lovely and the ones later of the birds just stunning


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> No, won't be home until about 3/4pm EST (I think! :roll: ) which should be about 8/9pm our time.


Oh Yay, then I still get to wish you a safe trip. Agree about wishing one could just twitch their nose or blink their eyes and be home. Hope you have a window seat so you can at least see something. Hard to know which is best, aisle seat so you can get to the bathroom or window seat for looking out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree - I get it just looking at it from down below. It is the width of two train tracks and is interesting but I won't go on it either. I think my husband would love it but I am not sure it has a walking area, doubt it. They were both tired and I am sure they slept well. She was stiff when we saw her the next morning. We also spent some time with Pat's brother and his wife in Victoria -- it will be nice for them as there are just two brothers and rarely over the years have we lived close to each other. Lots of pluses about going.
> 
> Julie -- I am sorry you couldn't get a doctor's help. I also hope things work out well for you on your wonderful trip to Oz. It will be great that you will meet darowil and nicho and other Australians. I have enjoyed meeting Denise (nicho) and Lin (TNS) I am hoping my emails will be on for at least part of the KAP.
> 
> Sorry Gwen, I wasn't able to send cards this year. What day does the KAP start??? I will do a double bunch for next year as prizes. It will be weird not being able to read the TP but it shouldn't take too long. I figure I will be off line for awhile though the computer, tv etc. are going to be turned of on the the 22nd and we leave on the 23rd. Take the apt. on the first so it depends when they can start us up there.


I've not given up hope of finding one who may be able to assist. I am just about to head back to bed- it is just gone mid-night- wishing you all the very best with your move, Shirley- hopefully it will happen before any major snowfall. Also that the new regime for your sister works- it must have been very trying fielding all those calls, much as you love her. Such a hard illness on all around the sufferer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I noticed today that the yellow Kowhai is in bloom- I must try and photograph some of our local trees- spring is really happening.
> Julietinboots it was who won those prizes is obviously a very good knitter (almost up to your level!).
> The next tack is to make an appointment to see the doctor I know Fale has been seeing in Campbelltown- my friend is helping me with that- but it will be high cost. I will also explore if I can find out anything from the local Hospital.


Julie, she is way beyond me but I thank you so very much for building me up. You are so kind and I am practicing accepting compliments, so thank you very much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the sheep earrings in process. I am very pleased with the design...no stitching snags....am having fun making some.


Those are so adorable. Love them Gwen. My goodness, such talent on here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A little while ago there was talk on here about how we (Australia) change our seasons on the 1st of the month and America on the 23rd of the month. I am wondering what does the rest of the world do?


UK same as US

And now off to bed I go. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Saw on the news about a private plane that had gone missing, unresponsive, near Jamaica. Now they believe it crashed. Yesterday I learned it was a couple from here and such a loss as they were responsible for trying to bring back our downtown, which basically doesn't exist. They have done so much for the community. A true loss for everyone around here as this man & his wife were visionaries and had the money to travel all over and visit places with active and alive downtown areas and bring these ideas to Rochester. Hope his children will follow in their footsteps. They truly gave back to their community in so many ways.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Saw on the news about a private plane that had gone missing, unresponsive, near Jamaica. Now they believe it crashed. Yesterday I learned it was a couple from here and such a loss as they were responsible for trying to bring back our downtown, which basically doesn't exist. They have done so much for the community. A true loss for everyone around here as this man & his wife were visionaries and had the money to travel all over and visit places with active and alive downtown areas and bring these ideas to Rochester. Hope his children will follow in their footsteps. They truly gave back to their community in so many ways.


I have been following this on UK news. It is such a tragic loss for their family and your community. I am so sorry.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Haven't been traveling but here's our little sweetie, Roland and thanks to being out in the yard with him, I got to see this monarch butterfly. Love all butterflies, but monarchs are a favorite. I'm off now for another treatment. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, have just paid attention to the tv and realised that 9/11 is rapidly approaching yet again. Such a bad time for everyone worldwide, especially for those on the ground and in the planes.
> 
> I do apologise if I upset anyone with this, I can remember arriving at work that morning and the boss's husband calling us upstairs to watch the news telecast and seeing the live transmission of the 2nd plane going into the Towers. I also had a very upset passenger that day who was trying to find out about a friend who worked in one of the Towers. This had a big impact on me, not even in New York at the time, but the impact affected me and probably was the last little thing to almost lead me to leaving that industry. This occurred, then another minor incident and over the next 6 months spiralled down into a breakdown.
> 
> At that point I got help, but I always will remember this as the start of it, simply because of how I reacted to the huge loss of life.


It definitely was a tragedy that changed almost everything!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is what we have decided to do. Her daughter is going to 'lose' my number when I leave so she won't know to call it- I will call her every other day. She won't remember that she had my number. I am feeling very down about her right now. Nothing I can do though . So hard on her family. She seems unaware. Thankfully, her children and grand children are wonderful. Her son took her out for a manicure and pedicure last week, and sent me a picture. She has lost 40 pounds. It is the most dreadful disease. So hard on the family. enough of that.
> 
> I am heading to bed shortly and will read for a bit. I am a bit weary but feeling quite well and certainly looking forward to going west. Just got a call from my gd. they went whale watching and saw -45 whales, 9 seals one sea lion (bigger than a seal) and 6 otters. She had to phone us and tell us. they have been out twice and seen a huge number of orca whales (killer whales). Lots of babies too. What an experience for her. She is excited about us going out there.
> 
> Well, I am going to turn in now. talk to you tomorrow I hope.


It sounds like the move is fantastic for all of you. I know your Gd is loving all the new experiences! I imagine every day feels like an adventure to her!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And good morning to you. I am just having my morning coffee. It's a lovely sunny autumnal day here. There's a slight mist and the garden looks lovely.


The sun on your garden is lovely, as always! I really appreciate you sharing your beautiful garden. Many thanks to Mr. P for his hard work keeping it so grand!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hanging about in the hotel for another hour then we're off to the airport for the flight home. This is when I wish I could wiggle my nose like Samantha in Bewitched and we'd be instantly home! :lol: This was the beautiful cloud formation here this morning. Now back to read the 12 pages I've missed.


Beautiful!! Hope you have a safe, uneventful flight home!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> You are so accomplished, I don't think I could develop a pattern totally from square one, let alone write it out for others to follow. The best I can do is slightly change an existing one, or maybe add a different edging.....
> 
> On a not her topic, here are some of the Photos I promised from our wonderful Western Canada trip


Lovely views! What a grand holiday you had!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> What fun!
> You had me wondering for a minute. When I write TP it means toilet paper. :lol: :lol:


Me too!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here are a few more pictures of Genoa Bay on Vancouver Island in the Cowichan area where we ate lunch. It was so pretty there. There are no houses, or very few. It is a little port for fishermen and yachts and there were people sunning themselves on their yachts. (nice life). It is a perfect spot.


I think your GD won't be the only one finding adventures after the move!! It's all so beautiful. I'm looking forward to even more photos after you're all settled in!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so "sweet" of you to sacrifice the sugar for your mom. Then your taste changes and you don't need sugar any more. I used to take 2 t of sugar in my coffee with cream or milk as a young girl, however, when I went to work for a dentist he taught me not to take my drinks with sugar and I later preferred no sugar to sweetened. :wink:


So right-- I've gotten sweetened by accident on a drive-thru and had to dump it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> And a whole suffering sisterhood! :thumbdown:


My DH is included in the flipper club. I generally tune it out, but there are times that I get interested in a program and come commercial time he will flip and by the time he flips back it's almost time for the next commercial. Or the volume is way up. My solution? We each have a remote. At times they are duelling remotes!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Saw on the news about a private plane that had gone missing, unresponsive, near Jamaica. Now they believe it crashed. Yesterday I learned it was a couple from here and such a loss as they were responsible for trying to bring back our downtown, which basically doesn't exist. They have done so much for the community. A true loss for everyone around here as this man & his wife were visionaries and had the money to travel all over and visit places with active and alive downtown areas and bring these ideas to Rochester. Hope his children will follow in their footsteps. They truly gave back to their community in so many ways.


 I saw that on the news, too. This is the second plane in just a few days that there are reports of the pilot being unconscious at the controls. The first one crashed off the Eastern Shore.
Wonder if there were problems with both planes pressure and oxygen systems?
Junek


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Reminds me of when I moved to Germany and depended on the pictures of things to tell me if they were edible or for cleaning. There were types of meat there that I can't even seem to get here. We used one sliced meat for Rouladen to line the beef that was similar to pepperoni. Wish I could remember the name, it was spicy but smoky too. It was so delicious. We couldn't touch the fruit prior to buying and that is how I tell if it is ripe or not by the touch and lovely fragrance. The Turkish shops would let me touch the fruit and even encourage that. One thing they ate a lot of in Germany was cured ham. It was not really cooked and so thin you could almost see through it. I believe that was smoked too. Almost every party you went to had it.


I have been reading a book called My Berlin Kitchen by Luisa Weiss (found it on an Amazon special) and thought it might be something you would like. I dont know exactly how to describe it.sort of a memoir with a recipe at the end of each chapter. The author is an American who grew up in the U.S. and Berlin and has an Italian mother, so there are many influences in her recipes. The last half is mainly about her current life in Berlin and includes several German recipes. Oh yes, she also has a blog which I have enjoyed, and on the blog there is a recipe for Celery Root (Celeriac) and Apple Salad (check the Recipe Index under Salads)
http://www.thewednesdaychef.com/the_wednesday_chef/about-me.html/


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> You are so accomplished, I don't think I could develop a pattern totally from square one, let alone write it out for others to follow. The best I can do is slightly change an existing one, or maybe add a different edging.....
> 
> On a not her topic, here are some of the Photos I promised from our wonderful Western Canada trip


You are so kind to say so, thank you! The photos are wonderful. I do hope to see Canada one day myself.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hi golfhag. Welcome to the Tea Party. We are here all week chatting away about all sorts of different things. Feel free to return and pull up a chair any time you feel like it-as Sam (the Wren) our normal host says we always a cup of tea available for anyone- well in my case I normally have coffee (and last week loads of coffee in all sorts of forms if you should be a coffee lover).
> I've reposted the same link which opens for me. But couldn't find any better photo than this. But if you return later in the week I will post a photo of my own which we will have no problems seeing as I will be buying a show bag on Monday-good excuse to have to open a pack!


~~~Nice beginning, Darowil! What is a show bag?
Welcome back, Sam! Glad you had a nice trip...looking forward to the stories & pictures!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Haven't been traveling but here's our little sweetie, Roland and thanks to being out in the yard with him, I got to see this monarch butterfly. Love all butterflies, but monarchs are a favorite. I'm off now for another treatment. :wink: :thumbup:


That is a beautiful butterfly. Very exotic to my eyes. Roland is cute :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


~~~Very sorry to hear about Colin. Warm & gentle hugs to you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Haven't been traveling but here's our little sweetie, Roland and thanks to being out in the yard with him, I got to see this monarch butterfly. Love all butterflies, but monarchs are a favorite. I'm off now for another treatment. :wink: :thumbup:


Lovely butterfly--we used to plant extra dill in the garden to encourage the swallowtails to come. Roland looks a right distinguished old fellow! What a sweetheart.

Off to work...hoping to get the shawl blocked today as well. I already have two more projects started. LOL Can't help myself.

Julie, wrapping you in good thoughts along with all the others in need of healing or comfort and sending hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Chris. I must say that the sweetie did enjoy himself here. Got some photos of him outside enjoying the beautiful weather. Pugs notoriously snore and he no longer snores. He is such a love. Truly one of the sweetest dogs that ever lived. Even when he was a puppy he never left a tooth mark on any of us and never even scratched the children. He was like a little mother to each when they were born.
> 
> If you ever come for the Lilac Festival, we will have to meet. There were several years when my son played in various bands at the festival and also at the State Fair when he was in a Latin Band. I ate my garbage plate over 30 yrs. ago and only one time.


 Have been reading backward so just saw this. Yes, that would be fun! 
Pugs are so sweet...we treasure the memories of our two. That is a wonderful picture of Roland--one to keep forever.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Normaedern. 


Normaedern said:


> Gweeniepooh, I love those earrings :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love moscato.....


KateB said:


> I just discovered moscato recently when a friend gave me an opened bottle saying, "Somebody gave me this and it's disgustingly sweet, so I thought you would like it"....she was right I think it's delicious!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fabulous pictures.....


TNS said:


> You are so accomplished, I don't think I could develop a pattern totally from square one, let alone write it out for others to follow. The best I can do is slightly change an existing one, or maybe add a different edging.....
> 
> On a not her topic, here are some of the Photos I promised from our wonderful Western Canada trip


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

just past 10:30 am here and I am just getting on the tp. Got Gage off to school and flopped on the couch and fell asleep. woke up with a headache and after my little snooze it seems to be gone. :thumbup: went to bed as soon as I got home last night so I am going back to catch up.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hey, y'all!!
> 
> I have a major announcement: The third afghan is almost completely finished. I have seven blocks of one long side of to finish on the edging which is fast and simple and then the weaving in of the ends on the back side.
> 
> ...


~~~MAJOR announcement for sure! A tremendous accomplishment which we all appreciate! Will your charts be copy-able so if we get a picture we get "the code" along with it?
Can't wait to see the finished products! You & Nittergma get special stars!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The photos are absolutely wonderful. Unbelievable of the bald eagle.


TNS said:


> We just loved it all. Here are some more!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS, great photos of your trip, I love BC although I have not been as far north on the coast as your Great Bear Lodge.
Shirley, your son & GD must be brave to go over thst bridge, I don't think I could manage to go on it, I hate heights.
Kate, hope you have a safe trip home, looks like you holidayed in a beautiful location.
Julie, sorry your doctor was unable to help with your paperwork, hopefully some one else can help you out. Take care.
Daralene, lovely butterfly photos & that dog is cute.
Miserable, wet & cold today, 0C/32F, supposed to get rain mixed with SNOW( in capitals because it is a swear word having it so early!) suposed to be cool all this week so I guess it is a good time for me to be away, just have to get a few more things out of the garden before the big " freeze" (killing frost predicted) on Wed. Night.
Better get off my butt & get my pickles started & all the other things organized.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> just past 10:30 am here and I am just getting on the tp. Got Gage off to school and flopped on the couch and fell asleep. woke up with a headache and after my little snooze it seems to be gone. :thumbup: went to bed as soon as I got home last night so I am going back to catch up.


Seems like this new job is sure wearing you out or is the affects of living in an apartment with mould? Take care of yourself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shirley do not worry about the cards. I certainly didn't expect them with all you have going on and have had going on this summer. I am just thrilled your health is good and that you are getting the move you want with such wonderful results. I will not be planning the next KAP and hope someone else will pick it up and contact you. Your cards are such a wonderful gift.

EDIT: Forgot to answer your questions....the KAP starts at 12:30 PM for registration on Oct. 3rd.



Designer1234 said:


> I agree - I get it just looking at it from down below. It is the width of two train tracks and is interesting but I won't go on it either. I think my husband would love it but I am not sure it has a walking area, doubt it. They were both tired and I am sure they slept well. She was stiff when we saw her the next morning. We also spent some time with Pat's brother and his wife in Victoria -- it will be nice for them as there are just two brothers and rarely over the years have we lived close to each other. Lots of pluses about going.
> 
> Julie -- I am sorry you couldn't get a doctor's help. I also hope things work out well for you on your wonderful trip to Oz. It will be great that you will meet darowil and nicho and other Australians. I have enjoyed meeting Denise (nicho) and Lin (TNS) I am hoping my emails will be on for at least part of the KAP.
> 
> Sorry Gwen, I wasn't able to send cards this year. What day does the KAP start??? I will do a double bunch for next year as prizes. It will be weird not being able to read the TP but it shouldn't take too long. I figure I will be off line for awhile though the computer, tv etc. are going to be turned of on the the 22nd and we leave on the 23rd. Take the apt. on the first so it depends when they can start us up there.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> TNS, great photos of your trip, I love BC although I have not been as far north on the coast as your Great Bear Lodge.
> Shirley, your son & GD must be brave to go over thst bridge, I don't think I could manage to go on it, I hate heights.
> Kate, hope you have a safe trip home, looks like you holidayed in a beautiful location.
> Julie, sorry your doctor was unable to help with your paperwork, hopefully some one else can help you out. Take care.
> ...


Snowing huge flakes here - pretty darned early! It was gorgeous yesterday and on our flight home.

I don't think it will last on the ground for long. I will be really glad to leave the bitter winter here. Good luck on your new job Bonnie - that is an honor. Sorry I haven't been on much and likely won't be for the next couple of weeks. we have our address there now which is nice, and I have lots of people to advise. Also last minute packing and cleaning. I hope the highways will be good when we drive out but we are not in a rush. In early October it snows but usually is not too bad. I just saw a thing on the news. the only month Calgary has no history of snow is July, every other month has had snow at one time or another.

I see Prince William and the Duchess are having another baby. That will be good. I think Royal children live a rather lonely life and he and Harry are close - I like that young couple.

I haven't had a chance to read any of Sam's posts. I hope your trip was very good Sam and that you are not too tired. Take care of yourself. Talk to you all later.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:15am now and just finished catching up.
Everyone is so busy planning trips, moving, etc.

I have been making purple hats for newborns for the London Health Science Center. (LHSC) A fabulous hospital in London , Ontario. I have 4 done and on my 5th. Will try to get pics today and post them before work this evening. My friend and I are making them.

On the subject of iced tea- My granny made it herself. She would get one of those huge jars that pickled eggs come in. Fill it with water and tea bags, and add a few lemons quartered and let it sit out on the back porch in the summer sun and it would brew itself. I loved that ice tea. Seeing as my Granny was diabetic there was no sugar in it and I still like it that way :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And good morning to you. I am just having my morning coffee. It's a lovely sunny autumnal day here. There's a slight mist and the garden looks lovely.


Such a lovely view to wake up to.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Bonnnie* we must be married to brothers....my DH does the exact same thing when watching tv and it also drives me nuts. I actually sat and watched one (and only one) episode of Dating Naked and just couldn't believe people actually did this; ridiculous.
> 
> *JPammie* meant to say WELCOME BACK when I saw your post. I sure missed you and was starting to worry you were going to be MIA for the KAP. So glad you were able to post.
> 
> ...


~~~Must have been triplets! I was just "commenting" to my DH about his flipping through all the channels...and it was driving me nuts! Or is it part of the Y chromosome? (like staring into the fridge/closet and saying..."nope! not here!"). :XD: :XD:

I,too, saw one episode of the naked & afraid....very strange motivations for the participants. Large paychecks? Not at all my idea of fun or an exciting challenge.

Yes, Welcome back, Pammie!

I finished my homework, too. Did anyone find the circular cable a bit short? Would it work with a longer cable? I was going to write Pacer & ask. My problem with color is that the cable needle is blue...and so is my yarn! pfui. Not the best plan.

Getting excited to see the new kitchen! My "current" campaign (going on 3 years now) is for a remodeled kitchen. I'm jealous! :mrgreen:

Ditto your well-spoken sentiments....peace in our lives....thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hanging about in the hotel for another hour then we're off to the airport for the flight home. This is when I wish I could wiggle my nose like Samantha in Bewitched and we'd be instantly home! :lol: This was the beautiful cloud formation here this morning. Now back to read the 12 pages I've missed.


Have a safe trip home. Beautiful scenery though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I just discovered moscato recently when a friend gave me an opened bottle saying, "Somebody gave me this and it's disgustingly sweet, so I thought you would like it"....she was right I think it's delicious!


 I love moscato, iced wine is great too but harder to find around here now since they chased the wine store out of town, the liquor store carries a fair variety of moscatos though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> You are so accomplished, I don't think I could develop a pattern totally from square one, let alone write it out for others to follow. The best I can do is slightly change an existing one, or maybe add a different edging.....
> 
> On a not her topic, here are some of the Photos I promised from our wonderful Western Canada trip


Gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Love all the photos and traveling vicariously.
Julie, hooe someone can help you with paperwork.
Killed a black widow in the bedroom. And there was one on the back porch last night. Yuck.
Roaming around unable to sleep last night so slept in this morning.
Cloudy this morning. Maybe we will get showers. We sure need some rain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here are a few more pictures of Genoa Bay on Vancouver Island in the Cowichan area where we ate lunch. It was so pretty there. There are no houses, or very few. It is a little port for fishermen and yachts and there were people sunning themselves on their yachts. (nice life). It is a perfect spot.


A very lovely area, it looks like. Reminds me a bit of home in Alaska.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-284030-1.html
> needed this one last week with the coffee


~~~ :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> here is a picture of the 'Trestle' that son and gd biked across yesterday. Largest in the world. It was quite an experience for both of them.


 :shock: Wow, that would be an experience for sure.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Here are a couple of pictures. Of course, the Bride Swan with the storm clouds is from my sister. The sunrise is from a FB friend. And had to share my TX daughter's new truck since she's so excited about it.
> Hugs to everyone.
> Junek


~~~Just think how much yarn that truck could hold! Nice pictures...thanks!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Saw on the news about a private plane that had gone missing, unresponsive, near Jamaica. Now they believe it crashed. Yesterday I learned it was a couple from here and such a loss as they were responsible for trying to bring back our downtown, which basically doesn't exist. They have done so much for the community. A true loss for everyone around here as this man & his wife were visionaries and had the money to travel all over and visit places with active and alive downtown areas and bring these ideas to Rochester. Hope his children will follow in their footsteps. They truly gave back to their community in so many ways.


Hopefully the community will come together to continue with their vision as a memorial of what they had done for the community.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Haven't been traveling but here's our little sweetie, Roland and thanks to being out in the yard with him, I got to see this monarch butterfly. Love all butterflies, but monarchs are a favorite. I'm off now for another treatment. :wink: :thumbup:


Lovely Butterfly. 
Awe, Roland is so cute, definitely silver in the muzzle, it's so sad to watch them get old. 
Buster is laying with his body on the dog bed, and his head on the wood floors, lol. I guess he comfy though as he's dreaming away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've just skimmed through the pages, but want to thank Sorlenna, Daralene, Bonnie and Sassafras for your kind thoughts. Something has to start working out, hopefully soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just skimmed through the pages, but want to thank Sorlenna, Daralene, Bonnie and Sassafras for your kind thoughts. Something has to start working out, hopefully soon.


It will, you're making progress for sure, though it may seem slow, and it can't be easy to arrange things and make appointments from such a distance. I think you are doing amazing with all your accomplishing before you head out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I'm off and running.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It will, you're making progress for sure, though it may seem slow, and it can't be easy to arrange things and make appointments from such a distance. I think you are doing amazing with all your accomplishing before you head out.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bills paid- back to bed again for a bit!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Well, so happy I am only working part-time and can pretty much not be here too much for the next two weeks. My boss is barely speaking to me and things are very uncomfortable here. Very upsetting after 13 years to think that he cant hardly be civil enough to speak to me normally during my last two weeks here.  

Sorry, no more pity party. Concentrate on the new job and how much fun it is going to be!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Kermin welcome to the TP (and indeed to KP as I see you are very new to KP). Feel free to drop in anytime you want we always have a cuppa for you. Be patient getting to know who is who- especially as sometimes we use avatars and other times first names which can be confusing. I get confused when I see Margaret- at first especially it took me awhile to realise that was me! who's Margaret? I found myself thinking.


~~~ :lol: :lol:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

agnescr said:


> Sorry to let you all know ,Colin passed away just an hour ago, so I might not be around too much for the next week or so


So, so sorry to read of Colin's passing. Please accept my sincere condolences.
We are all here for you and take your time returning, believe me it's another long journey for you.
Take care
Kiwifrau (Lynnette)


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> ANZAC Biscuits - Edmonds Cookery Book
> 125g (4oz) flour
> 150g (6oz) sugar
> 1 c coconut
> ...


Shall copy and paste this recipe for future use.
Was surprised to read that it's from the "Edmonds Cookbook "

When I left NZ to go overseas, early '60's I cut several pages from that cookbook to take with me. Still have them, lol!

Funny how something's jog the memory.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Eat lots of tuna and Baked Beans- maybe even together and study in peace when he is not at work. Once when I was going away I cooked up meals for him and got in simple things that he asked for. When I returned little if anything I had organised for him had been used so now he is left totally to his own devices. He manages alone but does get lonely. however we are both used to the other being away, usually work related in his case now. Even when we were first married he would spend a night or two away. It was awkward when I was very pregnant balancing work demands and being around for if I went into labour. And then when Maryanne was born she spent 6 weeks in hospital an hours drive away so i stayed with her and David managed OK. The neighbour would hang out his washing and bring it in and iron it for him- and if I couldn't get it in she would do the same for me. Wonderfully helpful indeed. But the washing I had hanging around inside when I went to hospital was still there when I returned! It was well and truelly dry by then.


~~~ :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are back from 4 days in Vancouver Island staying with our son. We found an apartment and are really pleased with it. It was found by accident the first night we arrived. Friends of my son mentioned that one was going to be put up for rent the following day. We went and saw it --
> 
> There is a small court yard in the center, with a fish pond and some chairs, the apartments are all around it - and we are on the main floor. 2 bedrooms, nice kitchen, large pantry, two small patios (one out the bedroom the other out the living room. 2 bathrooms, one ensuite. Under ground parking and not far from downtown. It doesn't look like an apartment building and we are delighted.
> 
> ...


~~~Good news all 'round! You two look delighted & content. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here are my purple hats so far for the newborns at London Health Science Center, here in Canada-London, Ontario.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 wrote:
LOL!! I guess Pat won't be fishing in that then, they probably wouldn't be too happy about the goldfish being fished, though I know my David would be tempted to try.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Might get n a little trouble with management if he was fishing for their goldfish :lol:


~~~I was thinking that might be an awkward intro to the neighbors, too :XD:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Well, so happy I am only working part-time and can pretty much not be here too much for the next two weeks. My boss is barely speaking to me and things are very uncomfortable here. Very upsetting after 13 years to think that he cant hardly be civil enough to speak to me normally during my last two weeks here.
> 
> Sorry, no more pity party. Concentrate on the new job and how much fun it is going to be!


It is hard but it's probably because now he might have to hire someone to do all the work you've done and put up with his "mess"! But just concentrate on that new job that will be different and lots of fun.
And that made me think of schools and this:
My daughter called this morning. My TX grandson started in middle school a few weeks ago. It seems that the girls have discovered him!!! And not like some 12, almost 13 year old boys, he's eating it up!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here are my purple hats so far for the newborns at London Health Science Center, here in Canada-London, Ontario.


Your full-time job hasn't slowed your knitting. They're really cute.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here are my purple hats so far for the newborns at London Health Science Center, here in Canada-London, Ontario.


 :thumbup: Is that for the shaken baby awareness program? Good work!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just posted this on Facebook for Marianne so I'll also post here. DH finished the floor this morning and here are a couple of pictures. Can;t wait to get the cupboards done now.


~~~Lookin' good! :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pup lover, so sorry your boss is immature and acting dumb. Good luck next two tense weeks and on to bigger and better things.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the sheep earrings in process. I am very pleased with the design...no stitching snags....am having fun making some.


~~~All of this is a whole new world to me. Fascinating! I hope you wear your sheep earrings to KAP! :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

If I knew how to send a video, I would. My sister had a video with sound of the Bride and Groom swans on her blog today. It's really cute. If anyone would like to see it, here's the link again:

http://www.thesedaysofmine.com

Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You got that right Julie....I trust that the good Lord will see you through this and she will pay for what she is doing/done.


~~~I firmly believe...."what goes 'round, comes 'round". It will get her.....eventually. Not up to us to determine when...but it WILL come!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I need to learn again to hold my tongue- I know I can do it- have in the past- And make sure I always have a witness. Thanks for the good thoughts!


~~~good policy...ALWAYS have a witness who is sympathetic to YOU.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I believe so.I have more purples to knit more hats. I am thinking 25 hats, they are small and knit up pretty fast.


Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: Is that for the shaken baby awareness program? Good work!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hoping to find out today if I got any ribbons at the Arthur fall fair for my knit stuff.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.aljohnsons.com/
> 
> This is the upper part of Wisconsin and is a very nice restaurant -- I often wondered how the goats get up and down from there....that roof has to be pretty darn heavy!


~~~I have heard of & seen pictures of this one. I was trying to search through the cobwebs of my memory
about goats on the roof of a restaurant. Thanks, Rookie. :lol: Apparently goats on the roof is a popular item! :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Been there -- Some times it's been very awful and sometimes, the boss was very happy about my new path...very strange to go through--hang in there. It's not you!!



Pup lover said:


> Well, so happy I am only working part-time and can pretty much not be here too much for the next two weeks. My boss is barely speaking to me and things are very uncomfortable here. Very upsetting after 13 years to think that he cant hardly be civil enough to speak to me normally during my last two weeks here.
> 
> Sorry, no more pity party. Concentrate on the new job and how much fun it is going to be!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

All are lovely.....poor Yoda.



gagesmom said:


> Here are my purple hats so far for the newborns at London Health Science Center, here in Canada-London, Ontario.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

https://www.philosopherswool.com/Pages/Twohandedvideo.htm

This is the video I've been watching in preparation for Pacer's workshop. I'm getting there...very slowly. I'm also trying to switch to Continental knitting...that's going slowly also; but I'm convinced it will pick up speed as I get the motions to be more routine.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I understood what you meant Rookie....LOL I could put some together on a card and take them out the the LYS and see if they would be interested in selling some. Like knitting though, most people won't pay what you put into them. With the machine embroidery standard pricing tends to be $1 per 1000 stitches and one pair is 8000 stitches. But nothing ventured nothing gained so perhaps after KAP I will take some out there.
> 
> Edit: Just tried a size 6 DPNs and it is too big for the hole as is so I would have to add a ring for it to be more versatile.


~~~I think you could _easily_ sell a pair of sheep earrings for $15.00.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They do look great, and no way can Sydney eat that flooring.


~~~You hope! :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gagesmom, I love the hats and great cause!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> If I knew how to send a video, I would. My sister had a video with sound of the Bride and Groom swans on her blog today. It's really cute. If anyone would like to see it, here's the link again:
> 
> http://www.thesedaysofmine.com
> 
> Junek


I loved the video. Thank you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, have just paid attention to the tv and realised that 9/11 is rapidly approaching yet again. Such a bad time for everyone worldwide, especially for those on the ground and in the planes.
> 
> I do apologise if I upset anyone with this, I can remember arriving at work that morning and the boss's husband calling us upstairs to watch the news telecast and seeing the live transmission of the 2nd plane going into the Towers. I also had a very upset passenger that day who was trying to find out about a friend who worked in one of the Towers. This had a big impact on me, not even in New York at the time, but the impact affected me and probably was the last little thing to almost lead me to leaving that industry. This occurred, then another minor incident and over the next 6 months spiralled down into a breakdown.
> 
> At that point I got help, but I always will remember this as the start of it, simply because of how I reacted to the huge loss of life.


~~~{{{{hugs WorkerBee}}}} SO glad you are better. The events of that day have had an impact upon everyone in the world. So sorry it triggered a big problem for you, but SO glad you got help and are now better. My son's birthday is the day before....so glad it wasn't a day later, but it still makes one really think about life-death-birth and what is really important....and it is hard event to wrap one's brain around...so many years later, and it still causes strong strong emotions & reactions. I still find it incomprehensible that some think this is a solution to some issues. My confusion goes on & on....sorry for the spewing of confused thoughts.
We all need hugs around this time! A BIG KTP hug for all....
{{{{{{{{{{{KTP}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~good policy...ALWAYS have a witness who is sympathetic to YOU.


indeed!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hi Everyone! Just got back from my trip to Poland in the early hours of Sunday morning. My, but you've been a chatty bunch while I've been away. I've only had time to skim through as I've been working today, also tomorrow and Wednesday so time is scarce this week! 
Darowil you've done a great job with your opening and what a novel idea about regional recipes. I'll have to get my thinking cap on.
Agnes - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. Lots of love and hugs to you. I'm glad you got to spend that last day with Colin.
Sam - welcome back. Hope you had a great time.
Shirley -Your new home sounds delightful. I'm sure you and Pat are going to love it. Moving day seems to be racing up. Take care and I look forward to hearing from you once you are settled.
TNS - great photos of your trip. Keep'em coming, I love them!
I know I've left out lots that I should have replied to but I just wanted to catch up. Have just heard on the news that Luton Airport where I flew from and returned to on Sunday has been closed for several hours today due to a bomb alert. Incoming flights have been diverted to other airports. I'm glad I missed that little lot! I'll try and post some Polish photos when I get them downloaded on to my laptop.
Also heard on the news that we are to have another royal baby in the spring.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Definitely his loss not to be civil. Glad you are leaving there and know everyone will love you to pieces at the school. You will still be able to come to the KAP won't you? If you say no I'll have to come kidnap you!



Pup lover said:


> Well, so happy I am only working part-time and can pretty much not be here too much for the next two weeks. My boss is barely speaking to me and things are very uncomfortable here. Very upsetting after 13 years to think that he cant hardly be civil enough to speak to me normally during my last two weeks here.
> 
> Sorry, no more pity party. Concentrate on the new job and how much fun it is going to be!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As usual Melody your work is wonderful. You are so generous to do this also; now the new moms will love them.


gagesmom said:


> Here are my purple hats so far for the newborns at London Health Science Center, here in Canada-London, Ontario.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thank you. When I take some out to the LYS after the KAP I figure I'll ask $8 wholesale and suggest they could sell them for $15. I'll definitely have a pair on at the KAP and expect an honest opinion once you see them in person. tend to under value my work as so many crafters do. I'm altering at the color scheme and doing some black ones. Had to make the eyes blue so they would show and the ears & legs a gray. See photo below. (Hope you folks don't mind the non knitting craft post) I do value your opinion/feedback very much.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think you could _easily_ sell a pair of sheep earrings for $15.00.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome back Angelam! Hope you had a wonderful trip. any


angelam said:


> Hi Everyone! Just got back from my trip to Poland in the early hours of Sunday morning. My, but you've been a chatty bunch while I've been away. I've only had time to skim through as I've been working today, also tomorrow and Wednesday so time is scarce this week!
> Darowil you've done a great job with your opening and what a novel idea about regional recipes. I'll have to get my thinking cap on.
> Agnes - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. Lots of love and hugs to you. I'm glad you got to spend that last day with Colin.
> Sam - welcome back. Hope you had a great time.
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome back Angelam! Hope you had a wonderful trip. any


Thanks Gwen. I love your little sheep earrings. Wish I was coming to KAP - maybe I could sneak into Purple's suitcase, she'd never notice! I'm looking forward to a Skype meeting at KAP.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Be sure and send me a PM if you want me to add you to my contact list....I'll need to know how you are listed on Skype or I'll block you unknowingly. Thanks for the compliment on the earrings.

EDIT: I'm on Skype as Gwen Settle



angelam said:


> Thanks Gwen. I love your little sheep earrings. Wish I was coming to KAP - maybe I could sneak into Purple's suitcase, she'd never notice! I'm looking forward to a Skype meeting at KAP.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, welcome home.
Mellie, love the baby hats.
Maya and I had 40 minute walk. Humid but desert smells nice after rain and I think we will get some more rain today.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hoping to find out today if I got any ribbons at the Arthur fall fair for my knit stuff.


Hoping you won lots of ribbons!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I loved the video. Thank you.


I'm glad you enjoyed it. I loved hearing her talk to the swans as much as I did watching them!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~{{{{hugs WorkerBee}}}} SO glad you are better. The events of that day have had an impact upon everyone in the world. So sorry it triggered a big problem for you, but SO glad you got help and are now better. My son's birthday is the day before....so glad it wasn't a day later, but it still makes one really think about life-death-birth and what is really important....and it is hard event to wrap one's brain around...so many years later, and it still causes strong strong emotions & reactions. I still find it incomprehensible that some think this is a solution to some issues. My confusion goes on & on....sorry for the spewing of confused thoughts.
> We all need hugs around this time! A BIG KTP hug for all....
> {{{{{{{{{{{KTP}}}}}}}}}}}


I know not everyone on here is old enough to remember John Kennedy's assassination but it was on my youngest son's 7th birthday. And that also brings the same thoughts of life, death and birth.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi Everyone! Just got back from my trip to Poland in the early hours of Sunday morning. My, but you've been a chatty bunch while I've been away. I've only had time to skim through as I've been working today, also tomorrow and Wednesday so time is scarce this week!
> Darowil you've done a great job with your opening and what a novel idea about regional recipes. I'll have to get my thinking cap on.
> Agnes - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. Lots of love and hugs to you. I'm glad you got to spend that last day with Colin.
> Sam - welcome back. Hope you had a great time.
> ...


Welcome home!! I'm looking forward to seeing your Polish pictures. I also saw that Duchess Kate is expecting and having the same problem with morning sickness!! She and Sugarsugar's daughter sure have that in common!
Glad you missed the bomb scare. Airports are a pain without having to put up with that, too!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you. When I take some out to the LYS after the KAP I figure I'll ask $8 wholesale and suggest they could sell them for $15. I'll definitely have a pair on at the KAP and expect an honest opinion once you see them in person. tend to under value my work as so many crafters do. I'm altering at the color scheme and doing some black ones. Had to make the eyes blue so they would show and the ears & legs a gray. See photo below. (Hope you folks don't mind the non knitting craft post) I do value your opinion/feedback very much.


They are so cute!! I love seeing different crafts from our talented people!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Kathy or Valerie?
I sent Valerie a pm over a week ago and she never answered.
I sure hope she's all right. And it's been a while since Kathy has posted, too.

Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Swan video-- so much fun watching. TY for posting.

Pix of scenery and eagle and barn swallows-- good memories as we had some nest in our open-ended barn and would bring babies to the power line right outside my kitchen window, loved to watch.

Mel, baby hats are awesome!

Gwen, those sheep are darling-- almost enough to make me want pierced ears--LOL.

Julie, you keep persevering and you'll win.

There were other things, just enjoying this and the pix and travels, etc, so much.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you. When I take some out to the LYS after the KAP I figure I'll ask $8 wholesale and suggest they could sell them for $15. I'll definitely have a pair on at the KAP and expect an honest opinion once you see them in person. tend to under value my work as so many crafters do. I'm altering at the color scheme and doing some black ones. Had to make the eyes blue so they would show and the ears & legs a gray. See photo below. (Hope you folks don't mind the non knitting craft post) I do value your opinion/feedback very much.


I like the black ones...maybe because I sort of am one? LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....my DB always said I was the Black Sheep of the family LOL Okay, thanks for the feedback.



Sorlenna said:


> I like the black ones...maybe because I sort of am one? LOL


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think you could _easily_ sell a pair of sheep earrings for $15.00.


Gwen, I agree with Carol - you could sell them easily for that price.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Julie, sorry that your visit to the doctor was not an unqualified success, but things do seem to be slowly moving in the right direction. Keep your spirits up, dear, I feel sure that you will have better news soon.

Gwen, I love the earrings. Unfortunately, I do not have pierced ears and do not use stitch markers, otherwise, you would definitely have a customer!

Shirley, your new home sounds just right. Snow in early September sounds dreadful, so in your place, I would certainly be thinking of moving somewhere warmer, even without the family considerations.

I will be away until Friday, visiting my brother, but I hope to catch up before we begin the new TP. Meanwhile, have a good week, everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Swan video-- so much fun watching. TY for posting.
> 
> Pix of scenery and eagle and barn swallows-- good memories as we had some nest in our open-ended barn and would bring babies to the power line right outside my kitchen window, loved to watch.
> 
> ...


I sure hope so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, sorry that your visit to the doctor was not an unqualified success, but things do seem to be slowly moving in the right direction. Keep your spirits up, dear, I feel sure that you will have better news soon.
> 
> Gwen, I love the earrings. Unfortunately, I do not have pierced ears and do not use stitch markers, otherwise, you would definitely have a customer!
> 
> ...


It is good that you are able to keep up with us, as well as your busy life with your family! 
Trying not to let things get me down- but I am getting tired very easily- I am fairly sure that is because of all the stress, accumulated.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Gwen, I agree with Carol - you could sell them easily for that price.


I agree! I was just thinking about what you pay for costume jewelry in department stores like Macy's.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pup lover, so sorry your boss is immature and acting dumb. Good luck next two tense weeks and on to bigger and better things.


Puplover, I am amazed at how often I hear about bosses reacting this way when employees leave. There probably is a better way to put it but to me, it's just plain dumb!!! I'm sure you will be the "bigger" person and leave there a professional. It's never wise to burn bridges behind you. Thank goodness for the new job!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My anti-virus, spyware and malware are not liking KP today and keeps shutting down the Internet Explorer, so I'm going to stay off for awhile--I think there must be some spamming going on at the site that's making it more touchy than normal. I'll wait for the website admin. to clear it out.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Yea!!!!!!

KAP afghan #3 is completed!!!!!!!!!

Nittergma and I will get the other two done shortly. Thank you all so much.

Ohio Joy


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I literally gasped with your shots of the eagle and two birds, one with its mouth opened like that. The quality of my photos with telephoto really degrades. The ones of the moon seem good but the in between lengths for birds is really grainy. Those are incredible. I've heard of Great Bear Lodge, but had no idea it was floating!!! Wow, you sure had some great experiences, but I'm sure one of the highlights was meeting Designer.
> 
> If I ever do get to travel to some of these places I will definitely have to get a camera with a telephoto that works for birds. Those are inspiring.


I have to come clean! DH is the photographer.... Mine are never as good as his (but I claim that's due to his having a proper camera while I have an old iPad )
Great Bear Lodge and the staff there were absolutely brilliant, but we had to work hard! Breakfast then 4 hrs in the boat, lunch then a 2-3 hr afternoon activity, walk, swim, etc, dinner at 5pm so we could have another 3 hour boat trip then back for an evening snack and drop into bed dead tired.
Now for a few more photos... Forgive the lack of exact locations...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer, what lovely photos. Wonderful place! I just love what I've seen of Canada, and we loved meeting with you and Pat. That made the visit extra special for me.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Haven't been traveling but here's our little sweetie, Roland and thanks to being out in the yard with him, I got to see this monarch butterfly. Love all butterflies, but monarchs are a favorite. I'm off now for another treatment. :wink: :thumbup:


Lovely photos, right from your backyard! What a character Roland looks, so sweet. Are Monarchs the ones that migrate huge distances?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> oh these are wonderful. I didn't realize you were posting pictures too. Was that up in Port Hardy? That is a great picture of the eagle. What a lovely area. I am so glad we met Lin. How are the family? I haven't had moment to get in touch with you. Things will settle down the first week in Oct. I hope. What great memories you have of a part of Canada all tourists don't see, actually they are places here that you experienced that I have never been to either.


Most of these photos are from the Great Bear Forest area, way up the Smith inlet on the coast of mainland BC north of Port Hardy. It was about 20 mins from Port Hardy by seaplane. There were bald eagles in Port Hardy but the one in the photo was at the great bear lodge, seen from the boat. (Small open boats taking up to 6 people, each with a very knowledgable guide). The swallows were at the floating Lodge there, and one day I saw young perched on the electric wire between two of the buildings begging for food from the parents,and DH got the photo. (All the electricity is generated by hydro power from a small waterfall just onshore from the floating platform)
How exciting for Haley to see so many whales. What a childhood memory to have!
In answer to your enquiry, we are all fine, DH is working this week in England, DD is on the dairy farm, and I'm in Guernsey but will fly to England on Saturday, meet DH and drive to his parents to stay with them for the following week. I hope you can relax a bit before the move, and didn't expect you to have time to spare for chatting to odd English folk!!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Shirley, I couldn't have gone across that. Instant vertigo. I think they were very brave!!


Does look scary!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hanging about in the hotel for another hour then we're off to the airport for the flight home. This is when I wish I could wiggle my nose like Samantha in Bewitched and we'd be instantly home! :lol: This was the beautiful cloud formation here this morning. Now back to read the 12 pages I've missed.


~~~~Very pretty sky! We had a beautiful cloud over the lake the other night...nice light in the lake, too....


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Yea!!!!!!
> 
> KAP afghan #3 is completed!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Your statement should be that WE thank you two so much! Which we do. Both of you have done a great job. Thanks bunches.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TNS said:


> Lovely photos, right from your backyard! What a character Roland looks, so sweet. Are Monarchs the ones that migrate huge distances?


That's one I forgot to mention-- Roland sounds like such a good dog and what a lovely pix of him. Two friends had pugs, loved them, lots of fun.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bills paid- back to bed again for a bit!


Hope you are feeling OK Julie, and getting enough sleep during all the preparations for the Big Trip. Sorry your Dr couldn't help with support for the tribunal, and hope that it will all work out well for you and Fale. Hugs.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I love all the photos from Canada. Cant wait to get there and see for myself. Although we will be going east from Toronto.

off to bed now. Night night and welecome home TNS and Angela xx


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you. When I take some out to the LYS after the KAP I figure I'll ask $8 wholesale and suggest they could sell them for $15. I'll definitely have a pair on at the KAP and expect an honest opinion once you see them in person. tend to under value my work as so many crafters do. I'm altering at the color scheme and doing some black ones. Had to make the eyes blue so they would show and the ears & legs a gray. See photo below. (Hope you folks don't mind the non knitting craft post) I do value your opinion/feedback very much.


These are just too cute, love the saucy expressions on their faces. They make great earrings, and I would consider $15 fair for handcrafted ones.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Very pretty sky! We had a beautiful cloud over the lake the other night...nice light in the lake, too....


Beautiful!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> I have to come clean! DH is the photographer.... Mine are never as good as his (but I claim that's due to his having a proper camera while I have an old iPad )
> Great Bear Lodge and the staff there were absolutely brilliant, but we had to work hard! Breakfast then 4 hrs in the boat, lunch then a 2-3 hr afternoon activity, walk, swim, etc, dinner at 5pm so we could have another 3 hour boat trip then back for an evening snack and drop into bed dead tired.
> Now for a few more photos... Forgive the lack of exact locations...


I wouldn't know the difference no matter what location you gave! The pictures are beautiful. You sure had an active holiday!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Very pretty sky! We had a beautiful cloud over the lake the other night...nice light in the lake, too....


What a wonderful picture!!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> I just discovered moscato recently when a friend gave me an opened bottle saying, "Somebody gave me this and it's disgustingly sweet, so I thought you would like it"....she was right I think it's delicious!


I love sweet wines too, much to my family's disgust.
Since sacking the agent he phoned with two appointments today, one at 10 am tomorrow, and one 11 on saturday. but I am adopting a wait and see approach and not getting my hopes up. must get off to bed. All are in my prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My DH is included in the flipper club. I generally tune it out, but there are times that I get interested in a program and come commercial time he will flip and by the time he flips back it's almost time for the next commercial. Or the volume is way up. My solution? We each have a remote. At times they are duelling remotes!


Now two remotes is a good idea. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Thanks for the recipes.
> In Germany they have Weisswurst which are white sausages. Daralene might know what they are made off. Wonder if they are similar?


Weisswurst are made from Veal, a little pork, parsley, lemon, cardamom and a couple of other spices. Delicious!

Some Butchers omit the parsley, depends on the regions in German.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pullover, sorry your boss is being nasty. It will make you even more glad to be done.
Carol, your lake Erie photo is lovely, do you live right on the lake?
Lin, love the waterfall pictures, so pretty.

I've been busy today, just about froze out in the garden.picked another tub of corn, a big bag of lettuce & dug the last of my "new" potatoes, I planted 10 hills the middle of July to see if we could have baby new potatoes all summer. The biggest are now the size of an egg & still have that new taste. I will definitely be doing that again next year. I had to dig them before the killing frost.
I made a batch of yum-yum pickles, like bread & butter pickles, they are so good.
I also got the camper all cleaned out except of the memory foam mattress topper, I can't carry it myself so will have to wait for help.
I also made a flapper pie since I dug out the recipe to post the other day I've been craving it, like I really need it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> I love sweet wines too, much to my family's disgust.
> Since sacking the agent he phoned with two appointments today, one at 10 am tomorrow, and one 11 on saturday. but I am adopting a wait and see approach and not getting my hopes up. must get off to bed. All are in my prayers.


I like sweet wine too, the fizzy stuff. I don't know if Baby Duck is only Canadian but it is my favorite. I take a lot of teasing about only liking the cheap wine but it is sort of like pop :roll:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are back from 4 days in Vancouver Island staying with our son. We found an apartment and are really pleased with it. It was found by accident the first night we arrived. Friends of my son mentioned that one was going to be put up for rent the following day. We went and saw it --
> 
> There is a small court yard in the center, with a fish pond and some chairs, the apartments are all around it - and we are on the main floor. 2 bedrooms, nice kitchen, large pantry, two small patios (one out the bedroom the other out the living room. 2 bathrooms, one ensuite. Under ground parking and not far from downtown. It doesn't look like an apartment building and we are delighted.
> 
> ...


How exciting, hope your move goes smoothly. By the sounds of it you are really going to enjoy your new apartment. Good Luck.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I forgot to tell you the black sheep are so cute. They will majestic great earrings
June, watched the video on your sisters blog, the swans are s cute.

I'm signed up for email from Canadian Living & this pattern came today. Thought some of you might like it.

http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/knitting/honey_stitch_cowl_pattern.php?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=crafts_08Sep2014


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here are my purple hats so far for the newborns at London Health Science Center, here in Canada-London, Ontario.


Those are great. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Well, so happy I am only working part-time and can pretty much not be here too much for the next two weeks. My boss is barely speaking to me and things are very uncomfortable here. Very upsetting after 13 years to think that he cant hardly be civil enough to speak to me normally during my last two weeks here.
> 
> Sorry, no more pity party. Concentrate on the new job and how much fun it is going to be!


That really is a sad thing, after 13 years, you'd think he'd be understanding of your needing to move on, or at least nice about your decision. HUGS!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Poledra65 wrote:
> LOL!! I guess Pat won't be fishing in that then, they probably wouldn't be too happy about the goldfish being fished, though I know my David would be tempted to try.
> 
> ~~~I was thinking that might be an awkward intro to the neighbors, too :XD:


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Going to take one of my spondees to doc in Bakersfield tomorrow. So will get chili all ready for crockpot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you. When I take some out to the LYS after the KAP I figure I'll ask $8 wholesale and suggest they could sell them for $15. I'll definitely have a pair on at the KAP and expect an honest opinion once you see them in person. tend to under value my work as so many crafters do. I'm altering at the color scheme and doing some black ones. Had to make the eyes blue so they would show and the ears & legs a gray. See photo below. (Hope you folks don't mind the non knitting craft post) I do value your opinion/feedback very much.


Those are so great! $8 wholesale is a great price. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Well, so happy I am only working part-time and can pretty much not be here too much for the next two weeks. My boss is barely speaking to me and things are very uncomfortable here. Very upsetting after 13 years to think that he cant hardly be civil enough to speak to me normally during my last two weeks here.
> 
> Sorry, no more pity party. Concentrate on the new job and how much fun it is going to be!


It sounds like a terrible way to finish so many years with him- hopefully he will cheer up before the end of the fortnight. Guess he doesn't want to get used to someone else


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~{{{{hugs WorkerBee}}}} SO glad you are better. The events of that day have had an impact upon everyone in the world. So sorry it triggered a big problem for you, but SO glad you got help and are now better. My son's birthday is the day before....so glad it wasn't a day later, but it still makes one really think about life-death-birth and what is really important....and it is hard event to wrap one's brain around...so many years later, and it still causes strong strong emotions & reactions. I still find it incomprehensible that some think this is a solution to some issues. My confusion goes on & on....sorry for the spewing of confused thoughts.
> We all need hugs around this time! A BIG KTP hug for all....
> {{{{{{{{{{{KTP}}}}}}}}}}}


My sisters birthday is the 12th- but that is your 11th so she woke up to the pictures on her birthday


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I forgot to tell you the black sheep are so cute. They will majestic great earrings
> June, watched the video on your sisters blog, the swans are s cute.
> 
> I'm signed up for email from Canadian Living & this pattern came today. Thought some of you might like it.
> ...


Oh I like that, that's pretty and looks like an easy one to do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you. When I take some out to the LYS after the KAP I figure I'll ask $8 wholesale and suggest they could sell them for $15. I'll definitely have a pair on at the KAP and expect an honest opinion once you see them in person. tend to under value my work as so many crafters do. I'm altering at the color scheme and doing some black ones. Had to make the eyes blue so they would show and the ears & legs a gray. See photo below. (Hope you folks don't mind the non knitting craft post) I do value your opinion/feedback very much.


The sheep look wonderful- I would wear them. Of course we don't mind non-knitting posts. Since when have restricted ourselves to knitting aferall?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got the shawl pinned out, so it's drying, and while it measures roughly the same as the one with the smaller needles, I can see a difference. Plus, since it's garter stitch, it will stretch a bit when worn (which is one of the things I like about this style of shawl). I'm pleased, overall, though I did find one boo boo.  I think I can actually fix it, though, once the shawl is dry (and that was knitter error!).

I'm toying with the idea of working up a crochet version...just to see if/how that would work. Supper's done with and I made some hummus with fresh basil and the oyster mushrooms and it is very good! So I will say it's been a productive day. 

Off to play with needles or hooks or something now--hugs & blessings!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi Everyone! Just got back from my trip to Poland in the early hours of Sunday morning. My, but you've been a chatty bunch while I've been away. I've only had time to skim through as I've been working today, also tomorrow and Wednesday so time is scarce this week!
> Darowil you've done a great job with your opening and what a novel idea about regional recipes. I'll have to get my thinking cap on.
> Agnes - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. Lots of love and hugs to you. I'm glad you got to spend that last day with Colin.
> Sam - welcome back. Hope you had a great time.
> ...


Welcome back. Glad you had a good time, looking forward to some photos.I think Vicky might be in Poland at teh moment- or Hungary.
Things like shutting an airport for a bomb scare seem more real when you just been there don't they?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie. I'm having fun making them. Also going to see how just one looks on a silk cord with lobster claw clasp as a necklace. Thought it might make a nice set or even alone. We shall see. I'm waiting for the jewelry findings to come in now. Ordered some from off of Ebay with free shipping and bulk amount MUCH cheaper than going to Hobby Lobby or Michaels.

By the way I love the Honey Comb Cowl....copied and saved it to my evernote. Think my DSD would like it.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I forgot to tell you the black sheep are so cute. They will majestic great earrings
> June, watched the video on your sisters blog, the swans are s cute.
> 
> I'm signed up for email from Canadian Living & this pattern came today. Thought some of you might like it.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I know not everyone on here is old enough to remember John Kennedy's assassination but it was on my youngest son's 7th birthday. And that also brings the same thoughts of life, death and birth.
> Junek


I was 7 1/2 at the time. Don't quite remember it. A few months later the last man was hung here in Adelaide and I do remember that clearly (second to last in the country).


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

For anyone wanting to make something for Talk Like a Pirate Day which is 19th of September. Here is a neat project or one could knit it for halloween.

http://lby.co/1pwJX5V


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Which one Sorlenna? I've pulled out some Lion Brand Amazing in Wildflower that I just happened to have 675 yds of (5 skeins) to start the Tabitha Faroese. Here's a picture of it.

[EWquote=Sorlenna]I got the shawl pinned out, so it's drying, and while it measures roughly the same as the one with the smaller needles, I can see a difference. Plus, since it's garter stitch, it will stretch a bit when worn (which is one of the things I like about this style of shawl). I'm pleased, overall, though I did find one boo boo.  I think I can actually fix it, though, once the shawl is dry (and that was knitter error!).

I'm toying with the idea of working up a crochet version...just to see if/how that would work. Supper's done with and I made some hummus with fresh basil and the oyster mushrooms and it is very good! So I will say it's been a productive day.

Off to play with needles or hooks or something now--hugs & blessings![/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Yea!!!!!!
> 
> KAP afghan #3 is completed!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


YIPEE- one down two to go (but almost gone). congrats and thanks for all the work you have done on them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> I have to come clean! DH is the photographer.... Mine are never as good as his (but I claim that's due to his having a proper camera while I have an old iPad )
> Great Bear Lodge and the staff there were absolutely brilliant, but we had to work hard! Breakfast then 4 hrs in the boat, lunch then a 2-3 hr afternoon activity, walk, swim, etc, dinner at 5pm so we could have another 3 hour boat trip then back for an evening snack and drop into bed dead tired.
> Now for a few more photos... Forgive the lack of exact locations...


Looks similar to some of the ferries we get on the River Murray.
Love waterfalls.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Very pretty sky! We had a beautiful cloud over the lake the other night...nice light in the lake, too....


And so beautifully framed by the tree.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> I love sweet wines too, much to my family's disgust.
> Since sacking the agent he phoned with two appointments today, one at 10 am tomorrow, and one 11 on saturday. but I am adopting a wait and see approach and not getting my hopes up. must get off to bed. All are in my prayers.


That sounds suspiciously like he wasn't trying hard enough but now wants to get a sale before you go to greener pastures.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> That sounds suspiciously like he wasn't trying hard enough but now wants to get a sale before you go to greener pastures.


My thoughts exactly, and now I must go to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I like sweet wine too, the fizzy stuff. I don't know if Baby Duck is only Canadian but it is my favorite. I take a lot of teasing about only liking the cheap wine but it is sort of like pop :roll:


I often find that the cheapest are the nicest.
One of the showbags I got yesterday had all the ingredinets for a meal including a bottle of wine. Planning on cooking the meal tonight (if I remember I will take photos) as I am heading back to low carb tomorrow. HAd a choice of wines from four different places so cheacked them all out and went for the sweetest. Think I might use one of the dessert wines I got and when I head out today get some biscotti. So need to get one in the fridge


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> My thoughts exactly, and now I must go to bed.


Sleep well.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome back. I can't believe I've missed so much. 

Agnes, so sorry about your loss. I hope you will find peace in the fact that Colin is no longer suffering.

Julie, I'm so behind in what's going on, but I won't ask you to repeat it. Just know that I am hoping that things will go well for you. I know you have much to do, but don't neglect yourself. You will need good health and strength for your trip.

Sam, missed your trip, but I'm glad that you had fun and are now back home. Get plenty of rest before all of the KAP folks get there!

Shirley, you and Pat are moving to a beautiful place. I know you will be very happy there. Good luck with the move!

I grew up drinking iced tea. We didn't pre-sweeten our tea; we added sugar individually. But one GM, really made sweet tea! It was usually a little too sweet for me, but I drank it, and it was good. Now I use artificial sweetener, and that is sweet enough for me. I wish I could drink it plain, and I have on occasion, but prefer it a little on the sweet side.

I hope all y'all have a good night!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got the shawl pinned out, so it's drying, and while it measures roughly the same as the one with the smaller needles, I can see a difference. Plus, since it's garter stitch, it will stretch a bit when worn (which is one of the things I like about this style of shawl). I'm pleased, overall, though I did find one boo boo.  I think I can actually fix it, though, once the shawl is dry (and that was knitter error!).
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of working up a crochet version...just to see if/how that would work. Supper's done with and I made some hummus with fresh basil and the oyster mushrooms and it is very good! So I will say it's been a productive day.
> 
> Off to play with needles or hooks or something now--hugs & blessings!


Well done on finishing the next one- which needle size do you prefer?
Have been thinking recently that I should try crocheted shawls- the main reason I started knitting more than crocheting was because I didn't need to watch my knitting but now that i listen to audiobooks can take up more crochet maybe- but then again maybe that would be stupid- there is much knitting I want to do without the time why add extra options in?
Talking of things I want to knit got a link today about a mystery Kaffee Fassett KAL coming up in October. Very tempted tp look up the yarns and see how much it would cost - a pretty penny I suspect. I love his colour schemes so would like to do one with his colours rather than choosing my own.
http://www.knitrowan.com/files/downloadfiles/Knit_a_long_Shopping_List.pdf link to the shopping list for the various colour schemes.
Checked it up- in the yarns recommend over $230!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hope you are feeling OK Julie, and getting enough sleep during all the preparations for the Big Trip. Sorry your Dr couldn't help with support for the tribunal, and hope that it will all work out well for you and Fale. Hugs.


Thanks Lin! The letter arrived today, BTW!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you for the welcome back. I can't believe I've missed so much.
> 
> Agnes, so sorry about your loss. I hope you will find peace in the fact that Colin is no longer suffering.
> 
> ...


I spoiled myself again today for a taxi home from doing my shopping- have a nice bunch of fresh vegies- and enough to feed us both through the next two weeks. (me and Ringo). Time now for a coffee.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I'm off to knit awhile...planned to do that about 2 hours ago but got hooked here again....LOL....Have loved all the pictures; different landscapes, waterscapes, countrysides, and even an adorable pug that looks so much like my Winston did a before passing last year. Will be sending traveling mercies to all taking trips and prayers for health, happiness, and peace. TTYL
Gweniepooh


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very pretty yarn.


Gweniepooh said:


> Which one Sorlenna? I've pulled out some Lion Brand Amazing in Wildflower that I just happened to have 675 yds of (5 skeins) to start the Tabitha Faroese. Here's a picture of it.
> 
> [EWquote=Sorlenna]I got the shawl pinned out, so it's drying, and while it measures roughly the same as the one with the smaller needles, I can see a difference. Plus, since it's garter stitch, it will stretch a bit when worn (which is one of the things I like about this style of shawl). I'm pleased, overall, though I did find one boo boo.  I think I can actually fix it, though, once the shawl is dry (and that was knitter error!).
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoiled myself again today for a taxi home from doing my shopping- have a nice bunch of fresh vegies- and enough to feed us both through the next two weeks. (me and Ringo). Time now for a coffee.


And you won't need much more after that for a few weeks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And you won't need much more after that for a few weeks!


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Now for some photos from yesterday.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Another one bites the dust, KPers.

DH and SIL have taken all the mechanical parts off the washer except the direct drive shaft and checked them out for wear or damage. A drive belt had slipped and rubbed a smooth spot where it shouldn't have been was the only visible damage.

Now considering that the machine was bought new, just over 24 months ago, it is beyond warranty. So will need to call the Maytag repairman tomorrow--another whopping bill, I suspect. Just for coming out out to the country, the service call charge will be huge even if he can't repair it. I am greatly disappointed in my purchase. It had simply stopped spinning the water out properly at the final spin cycle.

You know, some days if it isn't one thing it's seventeen others. And I still have two loads to launder.

Talk to you tomorrow. Good night.
Ohio Joy




And I still have two loads to launder.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Another one bites the dust, KPers.
> 
> DH and SIL have taken all the mechanical parts off the washer except the direct drive shaft and checked them out for wear or damage. A drive belt had slipped and rubbed a smooth spot where it shouldn't have been was the only visible damage.
> 
> ...


Its so frustating to be wothout a washing machine, anf like you said so expensive just to get it checked. We ahd the option to buy an extra 3 years warrenty so if the machine breaks down in the next 5 years they will simply come and replace it for us. They won't even attempt to fix it. Nice to know we will end up with a new machine if we have problems- but not if I think about what will happen to the other one when it may be a very small problem.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> Now for some photos from yesterday.


The knits are nice but those orchids are just wow--wow--wow. Thanks for the pix.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!

Sorry about the washing machine. I have had some plumbing problems as well as an electrical one. I have also been out a lot of money on my precious little pomeranian. I'm not sure exactly when or how it happened, but over 2 weeks ago, her eye was swollen and bulging. When I took her to the vet, he said that her eye had popped out of the socket. This is quite common for dogs with protruding type eyes. They wanted to try to save the eye, so she had surgery to close it up. DD took care of her as I had my 2 great nephews, 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 years, plus Bailey, the 100 lb. dog. Her eye was oozing a lot, so on our next visit a few days later, they removed the stitches. She didn't feel good at all. I could tell that the eye still had the infection. Another visit and after they cleaned it up, said that it looked better than they thought. It was still oozing and I detected an odor. Next visit, they said that they didn't think they could save the eye. Another surgery, and yes, they removed the eye and sewed it all shut. She has recovered amazingly now that the infected eye has been removed. She still has a way to go, but she is adjusting to being blind in one eye. She has gotten a little spoiled since she has been sick. I have to carry her a lot, and she wants to eat out of my hand while in my lap! Bailey still doesn't understand why she is getting such special treatment. Of course, I give him a little hand held food and he gets some peanut butter when I give her her medicine. Her stitches will come out next week, but so far I am grateful that she is getting better. 

I'm subbing for DD tomorrow so I better get ready for bed. Football and KTP are keeping me up! Fancy has to get her meds, both will get a little peanut butter, I'll get coffee ready for tomorrow, one more trip outside, and then to bed!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Which one Sorlenna? I've pulled out some Lion Brand Amazing in Wildflower that I just happened to have 675 yds of (5 skeins) to start the Tabitha Faroese. Here's a picture of it.


Ooh! I like it! The blue one is the Tabitha, knitted from the written instructions. I used a size 8 needle, which took 730 yds, but with the size 7, 675 should be fine.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> YIPEE- one down two to go (but almost gone). congrats and thanks for all the work you have done on them.


Indeed--you ladies are ROCKIN' it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well done on finishing the next one- which needle size do you prefer?


I think I prefer the 8 US/5mm--but the reason for that is that the shawl will have a bit more stretch and be a little bigger (this is the kind of shawl you bring round and tie in the back around the waist, which is how I wear my bigger shawls in the winter). Both turned out good, though!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pammie, sorry to hear about your pom's troubles, but at least she is on the mend now.

Darowil, great pictures! Chocolate and knitting--well, you just can't go wrong. 

I know how washing machine woes feel, too...hope it's fixable and not too pricey.

Back to the yarn...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Is it one of the newer electronic ones? Mine wouldn't do the last spin but we couldn't see any problem, we unplugged it for 5 minutes, plugged it back in & away it went. Just needed a time out to reset it's brains. Haven't had another problem. Maybe worth a try?


jheiens said:


> Another one bites the dust, KPers.
> 
> DH and SIL have taken all the mechanical parts off the washer except the direct drive shaft and checked them out for wear or damage. A drive belt had slipped and rubbed a smooth spot where it shouldn't have been was the only visible damage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena & AZ, are you in the areas that are caught in the flood watch. Just saw on the TV news about a terrible rainstorm.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I forgot to tell you the black sheep are so cute. They will majestic great earrings
> June, watched the video on your sisters blog, the swans are s cute.
> 
> I'm signed up for email from Canadian Living & this pattern came today. Thought some of you might like it.
> ...


Thanks for this pattern link, yet another for my TBK list (to be knitted). The explanations of instructions are excellent.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Lin! The letter arrived today, BTW!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Yea!!!!!!
> 
> KAP afghan #3 is completed!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Yaaaaaaay!! Well done you. Thank you so much for all your hard work.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Talking of things I want to knit got a link today about a mystery Kaffee Fassett KAL coming up in October. Very tempted tp look up the yarns and see how much it would cost - a pretty penny I suspect. I love his colour schemes so would like to do one with his colours rather than choosing my own.
http://www.knitrowan.com/files/downloadfiles/Knit_a_long_Shopping_List.pdf link to the shopping list for the various colour schemes.
Checked it up- in the yarns recommend over $230![/quote]

Those are gorgeous yarns though!! I saw a workshop with Kaffe Fassett advertised locally last year. The cost was £120 for the day!! Alot of money but I still regret not signing up.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now for some photos from yesterday.


Looks like a very diverse show! I specially love the orchids. I've got really hooked on them over the last couple of years. 
Must get off now and get ready for work. Long day today 9 - 6. Four hours tomorrow then I can "retire" again!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Looks like a very diverse show! I specially love the orchids. I've got really hooked on them over the last couple of years.
> Must get off now and get ready for work. Long day today 9 - 6. Four hours tomorrow then I can "retire" again!


The show covers all sort of things- run by the Agrictural and Horticultral Society so all sorts of things related to these, but heaps of show bags, side shows, rides etc. Something for almost everybody. Show bags range from confectionary, toys, magazines to healthier food options as well including grocery showbags.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, How wonderful to have taken a Fassett workshop. Love his work. But at the price of the yarn I will pass on this one.
Loved the orchids.
Woke up and thought the clock said 5:00 a.m. So hopped out of bed and started coffee as I want to walk Maya before leaving for Bakersfield at 8:00. Got back to bed and put on news. No news, looked at clock again and it was 1:47 a.m. Dagnappit. Now I've started on coffee so guess will finish my book.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> The show covers all sort of things- run by the Agrictural and Horticultral Society so all sorts of things related to these, but heaps of show bags, side shows, rides etc. Something for almost everybody. Show bags range from confectionary, toys, magazines to healthier food options as well including grocery showbags.


Thanks for the photos, those orchids are amazing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. Well before I catch up on the last 10 pages, here are a couple of photos that I keep forgetting to post..... :roll:  The first one she is in a jumperoo thingy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's another lovely morning here. I've been sorting out some patterns for the knitting I want to do on the plane, hope I'm ok with my bamboo circulars.

Sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.

Tuesday photos...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> I have to come clean! DH is the photographer.... Mine are never as good as his (but I claim that's due to his having a proper camera while I have an old iPad )
> Great Bear Lodge and the staff there were absolutely brilliant, but we had to work hard! Breakfast then 4 hrs in the boat, lunch then a 2-3 hr afternoon activity, walk, swim, etc, dinner at 5pm so we could have another 3 hour boat trip then back for an evening snack and drop into bed dead tired.
> Now for a few more photos... Forgive the lack of exact locations...


He takes a mean photo. I love waterfalls.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> UK same as US
> 
> And now off to bed I go. See you all tomorrow.


I wonder why we are different?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Very pretty sky! We had a beautiful cloud over the lake the other night...nice light in the lake, too....


That is stunning. I never thought I would see Lake Erie


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~{{{{hugs WorkerBee}}}} SO glad you are better. The events of that day have had an impact upon everyone in the world. So sorry it triggered a big problem for you, but SO glad you got help and are now better. My son's birthday is the day before....so glad it wasn't a day later, but it still makes one really think about life-death-birth and what is really important....and it is hard event to wrap one's brain around...so many years later, and it still causes strong strong emotions & reactions. I still find it incomprehensible that some think this is a solution to some issues. My confusion goes on & on....sorry for the spewing of confused thoughts.
> We all need hugs around this time! A BIG KTP hug for all....
> {{{{{{{{{{{KTP}}}}}}}}}}}


I am in on the hug.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am in on the hug.


Me too!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you. When I take some out to the LYS after the KAP I figure I'll ask $8 wholesale and suggest they could sell them for $15. I'll definitely have a pair on at the KAP and expect an honest opinion once you see them in person. tend to under value my work as so many crafters do. I'm altering at the color scheme and doing some black ones. Had to make the eyes blue so they would show and the ears & legs a gray. See photo below. (Hope you folks don't mind the non knitting craft post) I do value your opinion/feedback very much.


They are darling! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Be sure and send me a PM if you want me to add you to my contact list....I'll need to know how you are listed on Skype or I'll block you unknowingly. Thanks for the compliment on the earrings.
> 
> EDIT: I'm on Skype as Gwen Settle


Dont forget to let us know what time and day please.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Now for some photos from yesterday.


That looks a fantastic show. You gave us a good tour :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful pictures!
> 
> Sorry about the washing machine. I have had some plumbing problems as well as an electrical one. I have also been out a lot of money on my precious little pomeranian. I'm not sure exactly when or how it happened, but over 2 weeks ago, her eye was swollen and bulging. When I took her to the vet, he said that her eye had popped out of the socket. This is quite common for dogs with protruding type eyes. They wanted to try to save the eye, so she had surgery to close it up. DD took care of her as I had my 2 great nephews, 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 years, plus Bailey, the 100 lb. dog. Her eye was oozing a lot, so on our next visit a few days later, they removed the stitches. She didn't feel good at all. I could tell that the eye still had the infection. Another visit and after they cleaned it up, said that it looked better than they thought. It was still oozing and I detected an odor. Next visit, they said that they didn't think they could save the eye. Another surgery, and yes, they removed the eye and sewed it all shut. She has recovered amazingly now that the infected eye has been removed. She still has a way to go, but she is adjusting to being blind in one eye. She has gotten a little spoiled since she has been sick. I have to carry her a lot, and she wants to eat out of my hand while in my lap! Bailey still doesn't understand why she is getting such special treatment. Of course, I give him a little hand held food and he gets some peanut butter when I give her her medicine. Her stitches will come out next week, but so far I am grateful that she is getting better.
> 
> I'm subbing for DD tomorrow so I better get ready for bed. Football and KTP are keeping me up! Fancy has to get her meds, both will get a little peanut butter, I'll get coffee ready for tomorrow, one more trip outside, and then to bed!


I do hope your Pom is better soon. I had a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel that had eye trouble. She used to get thorns in her eyes from sniffing in the undergrowth :roll: She ended up with little eyesight but managed fine and lived to a ripe old age :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Well before I catch up on the last 10 pages, here are a couple of photos that I keep forgetting to post..... :roll:  The first one she is in a jumperoo thingy.


 A real cutie :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi, lovely photos. Cute cat pose! Your flowers are lasting well. :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Melyn lately? I haven't seen her here in a while.


I think that DH and Ben have checked out everything and it doesn't seem to be an electronic problem with the washer.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Welcome home!! I'm looking forward to seeing your Polish pictures. I also saw that Duchess Kate is expecting and having the same problem with morning sickness!! She and Sugarsugar's daughter sure have that in common!
> Glad you missed the bomb scare. Airports are a pain without having to put up with that, too!!
> Junek


I hope there wont be any else in common..... :shock: :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the photos, those orchids are amazing.


As you can see from the ribbons many of them were prize winning orchids. When I saw them I immediately thought of my TP friends who love flowers so much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Well before I catch up on the last 10 pages, here are a couple of photos that I keep forgetting to post..... :roll:  The first one she is in a jumperoo thingy.


What a cutie she is.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those orchids are so pretty. I've always wanted to have an orchid but know I would kill it. The knit dress is unbelievable. I imagine it was quite expensive too!


darowil said:


> Now for some photos from yesterday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pullover, sorry your boss is being nasty. It will make you even more glad to be done.
> Carol, your lake Erie photo is lovely, do you live right on the lake?
> Lin, love the waterfall pictures, so pretty.
> 
> ...


Are you going to get frost already?! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> My sisters birthday is the 12th- but that is your 11th so she woke up to the pictures on her birthday


And my DS girlfriend's birthday is ON the 11th.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this Joy. When it rains it pours does't it. They really don't make appliances like they used to make them. We learned the hard way with the last supposedly really good machine; lasted 2 years and could NOT be repaired. I think in the 21 years we've been married DH & I have gone through 3 machine on number 4 now. I only remember my mom ever having but 2 machines in over 40 years. No need for a new one because they lasted!


jheiens said:


> Another one bites the dust, KPers.
> 
> DH and SIL have taken all the mechanical parts off the washer except the direct drive shaft and checked them out for wear or damage. A drive belt had slipped and rubbed a smooth spot where it shouldn't have been was the only visible damage.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wonder why we are different?


Just looked up South Africa-same dates as us.

From Wikapedia _By definition, the meteorological seasons start about three weeks ahead of their counterparts (based on solstices and equinoxes) sometimes called "official" in the northern hemisphere. The earlier-starting meteorological seasons are customarily or "officially" observed in the largely maritime mid-latitude climates of the Southern hemisphere. This is because of the milder winter temperature regime over and near water that leads to an earlier arrival of spring weather. With the earlier spring date established, the other seasons are timed accordingly at three month intervals. Because of the cooler temperatures during the run-up to spring observed in the predominately continental mid-latitude climates north of the equator, the common convention for some countries of the Northern hemisphere is to observe the later-arriving seasons starting around the 21st of a month._


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoiled myself again today for a taxi home from doing my shopping- have a nice bunch of fresh vegies- and enough to feed us both through the next two weeks. (me and Ringo). Time now for a coffee.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cast on late last night and did one row....LOL Taking it with me to Marianne's today. Expect it to take me awhile....LOL.



Sorlenna said:


> Ooh! I like it! The blue one is the Tabitha, knitted from the written instructions. I used a size 8 needle, which took 730 yds, but with the size 7, 675 should be fine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those orchids are so pretty. I've always wanted to have an orchid but know I would kill it. The knit dress is unbelievable. I imagine it was quite expensive too!


I couldn't believe the dress- a huge amount of work in it- loads of hours and yes a lot inmaterials as well. At least you wouldn't get bored repeating the same row again and again!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, perhaps I should look for another skein just to be sure....hope I can find it....even if the incorrect lot number.....yikes! I am a LARGE woman...LOL



Sorlenna said:


> I think I prefer the 8 US/5mm--but the reason for that is that the shawl will have a bit more stretch and be a little bigger (this is the kind of shawl you bring round and tie in the back around the waist, which is how I wear my bigger shawls in the winter). Both turned out good, though!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love seeing the updated photos of our little princess...she's sure a happy baby. Love those jumpy thingaroos....only way too get a shower in or eat a meal without someone on your lap.

Love the orchid pictures also...Since I don't have a green thumb, photos is the best way for me to enjoy them. Truly beautiful.

Julie, hope you are getting some rest and sleep with all you have going on. 

Caren - how's the barn raising going? Good ole' fashioned Barn Raising party afterwards in combination with celebration for Punkin Chunkin.

Beautiful day today...back to dentist for the other side of the mouth (pull off and replace(?) old crown..and redo two old fillings that are cracked. The last visit ended up with two very deep redos of old fillings and dentist thinks because they are so deep that I may need root canal done on them....think that may have been easier to do before refilling, but we'll see what endodontist thinks...he has a couple of others to do as well. Those two teeth just stopped hurting from all trauma of the drilling, filling and general pressure...so maybe they'll be okay. At least I'll be able to chew on that side while the other side is torn up. I feel like my mouth is a construction site!

June, I hope to get out to your sister's blog later today. I find it very interesting.

I'm collecting copies of recipes to be put into KAP recipe booklets so if you're making a dish for the KAP and want to send me your recipe to include in the binder, just send me a PM so we can exchange emails.

I'm going back to my regular way of knitting---I've been trying to do Continental, but these pair of socks are not the best project to be practicing on as I'm dropping stitches and have had to tink back a couple of times...it's impairing my progress. I'll wait until I'm on a project with a thicker yarn---maybe some dishcloths.

Enjoy your day....after being shut off for all night, my operating system and KP have decided that they can play together nicely...it was sure annoying yesterday with Internet Explorer wanting to shut down constantaly on this website....but none of the others.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness she is growing so fast! Love those chubby cheeks!


sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Well before I catch up on the last 10 pages, here are a couple of photos that I keep forgetting to post..... :roll:  The first one she is in a jumperoo thingy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwww....what a sweet kitty! She was just leaving her paw prints.....LOL. Beautiful flowers.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's another lovely morning here. I've been sorting out some patterns for the knitting I want to do on the plane, hope I'm ok with my bamboo circulars.
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just looked up South Africa-same dates as us.
> 
> From Wikapedia _By definition, the meteorological seasons start about three weeks ahead of their counterparts (based on solstices and equinoxes) sometimes called "official" in the northern hemisphere. The earlier-starting meteorological seasons are customarily or "officially" observed in the largely maritime mid-latitude climates of the Southern hemisphere. This is because of the milder winter temperature regime over and near water that leads to an earlier arrival of spring weather. With the earlier spring date established, the other seasons are timed accordingly at three month intervals. Because of the cooler temperatures during the run-up to spring observed in the predominately continental mid-latitude climates north of the equator, the common convention for some countries of the Northern hemisphere is to observe the later-arriving seasons starting around the 21st of a month._


Aah! So it looks like it is a Southern Hemisphere thing then.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Is Sam ok? I havent seen him on hardly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It will be Oct. 3rd at 2 p.m. - roughly 7 pm EST then a break for dinner and will probably be back on around 9:30/10 pm for the drawing for the afghans and other things. Don't know if we will be up at Sam's for the cookout on the 4th; gets kind of hectic then but will let you know for sure .... if so it would be around 7:30/8 pm. EST.



sugarsugar said:


> Dont forget to let us know what time and day please.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness she is growing so fast! Love those chubby cheeks!


 :thumbup: She has chubby everything! LOL Her legs are like drumsticks... I can get my hand around the top of them. He he.

Edit.. that should read.. I cant get my hand around her leg. :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No and also haven't heard from Kathy H. or Valerie and Kathy J (Gottastitch).



jheiens said:


> Has anyone heard from Melyn lately? I haven't seen her here in a while.
> 
> I think that DH and Ben have checked out everything and it doesn't seem to be an electronic problem with the washer.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's for sure....very detailed.


darowil said:


> I couldn't believe the dress- a huge amount of work in it- loads of hours and yes a lot inmaterials as well. At least you wouldn't get bored repeating the same row again and again!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now for some photos from yesterday.


Fantastic photos.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good luck at the dentist. I'm glad this will be over and done with for you soon. Prayers for you today at your visit.


RookieRetiree said:


> Love seeing the updated photos of our little princess...she's sure a happy baby. Love those jumpy thingaroos....only way too get a shower in or eat a meal without someone on your lap.
> 
> Love the orchid pictures also...Since I don't have a green thumb, photos is the best way for me to enjoy them. Truly beautiful.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Pammie, sorry to hear about your pom's troubles, but at least she is on the mend now.
> 
> Darowil, great pictures! Chocolate and knitting--well, you just can't go wrong.
> 
> ...


Ditto to all the above from me too.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think he is just resting up from his trip; at least I hope that is all.



sugarsugar said:


> Is Sam ok? I havent seen him on hardly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, as mentioned earlier I'm headed up to Marianne's today. It will be a good break from all the KAP stuff though I do enjoy working on stuff. We're just going to hang out and knit; haven't had a chance to do that together in awhile. 

Everybody play nice (lol), enjoy what's been given to you, and peace to you.
TTYL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love seeing the updated photos of our little princess...she's sure a happy baby. Love those jumpy thingaroos....only way too get a shower in or eat a meal without someone on your lap.
> 
> Beautiful day today...back to dentist for the other side of the mouth (pull off and replace(?) old crown..and redo two old fillings that are cracked. The last visit ended up with two very deep redos of old fillings and dentist thinks because they are so deep that I may need root canal done on them....think that may have been easier to do before refilling, but we'll see what endodontist thinks...he has a couple of others to do as well. Those two teeth just stopped hurting from all trauma of the drilling, filling and general pressure...so maybe they'll be okay. At least I'll be able to chew on that side while the other side is torn up. I feel like my mouth is a construction site!
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, Serena is beautiful.
Gwen, please give Marianne a hug from me.
Pammie, hope your Pom's eye heals quickly.
Sam, hope you are rested from your trip.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I forgot to tell you the black sheep are so cute. They will majestic great earrings
> June, watched the video on your sisters blog, the swans are s cute.
> 
> I'm signed up for email from Canadian Living & this pattern came today. Thought some of you might like it.
> ...


I'm glad you enjoyed the swans. I loved hearing my sister baby-talking to them as much as seeing them!
That's a pretty cowl.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> For anyone wanting to make something for Talk Like a Pirate Day which is 19th of September. Here is a neat project or one could knit it for halloween.
> 
> http://lby.co/1pwJX5V


Cute!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Which one Sorlenna? I've pulled out some Lion Brand Amazing in Wildflower that I just happened to have 675 yds of (5 skeins) to start the Tabitha Faroese. Here's a picture of it.
> 
> [EWquote=Sorlenna]I got the shawl pinned out, so it's drying, and while it measures roughly the same as the one with the smaller needles, I can see a difference. Plus, since it's garter stitch, it will stretch a bit when worn (which is one of the things I like about this style of shawl). I'm pleased, overall, though I did find one boo boo.  I think I can actually fix it, though, once the shawl is dry (and that was knitter error!).
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Love the color of the Amazing!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now for some photos from yesterday.


Thank you for the pictures!! It looks like a grand to-do!! Love orchids and what a variety! They're beautiful!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Another one bites the dust, KPers.
> 
> DH and SIL have taken all the mechanical parts off the washer except the direct drive shaft and checked them out for wear or damage. A drive belt had slipped and rubbed a smooth spot where it shouldn't have been was the only visible damage.
> 
> ...


I can only sympathize, Joy! Some days you wish you could have just stayed in bed!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your fur-baby's problems. I understand spoiling her. After all, they're our children.
I canceled the pet insurance I had for my cat "baby"!! It had become too expensive. I figure if I put that amount in savings I'll at least have something to show if we don't need to use it!
The vet bill is most as bad as human Dr's!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Well before I catch up on the last 10 pages, here are a couple of photos that I keep forgetting to post..... :roll:  The first one she is in a jumperoo thingy.


Darling Serena!!! She looks as if she's a very happy baby!!
Thank you for the pictures.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's another lovely morning here. I've been sorting out some patterns for the knitting I want to do on the plane, hope I'm ok with my bamboo circulars.
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos...


When I used my desk top, my cat would invariably walk across the keys. My sister's cat would do the same. We would say they were sending each other coded emails!
Your garden still looks lovely and peaceful!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cast on late last night and did one row....LOL Taking it with me to Marianne's today. Expect it to take me awhile....LOL.


Tell Marianne hello for me. Hope you have safe travels!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love seeing the updated photos of our little princess...she's sure a happy baby. Love those jumpy thingaroos....only way too get a shower in or eat a meal without someone on your lap.
> 
> Love the orchid pictures also...Since I don't have a green thumb, photos is the best way for me to enjoy them. Truly beautiful.
> 
> ...


My sympathy on the dental work!! I tried Continental and it was just too much trouble to try and change after having knitting my usual throwing...well, flicking more than throwing!
Why mess around with something since I enjoy it the way I already knit! Plus after 60 yrs, it's just too hard to change!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's another lovely morning here. I've been sorting out some patterns for the knitting I want to do on the plane, hope I'm ok with my bamboo circulars.
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos...


Good afternoon Purple. What a cute kitty. Love your flowers a lot of mine are still in bloom not a nice as yours. 
You should be o with bamboo circulars, I take mine with me every where and have not had problems.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny Great Bend where it is 17c/63f at 9:26am. There is a lovely breeze making it nice temperature for being out if doors in the garden. 

Today's coffee and a couple new photos if the barn. 

Healing hugs and thoughts for everyone. Have a fantastic day!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm lost!!!

I've got no squares to work with at all! This is the first time in three months that I didn't need to do something with them. There were days at a time that I didn't get to them but they were still *THERE* hanging around and quite visible.

I'm still waiting to hear from nittergma to see if she wants any help with those two she is edging and weaving in the ends for us.

Guess I'd better get to work on finding a Maytag repairman and get some tomatoes, okra, and beets attended to this morning. Don finally cleared the garden out last evening--just before the mosquitoes invaded.

TTYL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena & AZ, are you in the areas that are caught in the flood watch. Just saw on the TV news about a terrible rainstorm.


I am not--it was west of here (we are smack in the middle of the state), and I heard Phoenix got hit bad. That's further south.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so sorry to hear this Joy. When it rains it pours does't it. They really don't make appliances like they used to make them. We learned the hard way with the last supposedly really good machine; lasted 2 years and could NOT be repaired. I think in the 21 years we've been married DH & I have gone through 3 machine on number 4 now. I only remember my mom ever having but 2 machines in over 40 years. No need for a new one because they lasted!


My mother gave me her old one many years back--I think she'd had it 15 years at least, and I used it for another ten! But I agree, they sure don't make them the way they used to. Everything's "disposable" now, where it's cheaper and easier to throw them out and get a new one than it is to fix it. I hate that.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cast on late last night and did one row....LOL Taking it with me to Marianne's today. Expect it to take me awhile....LOL.


Those first rows are time consuming, I know! But just remember, each set of two rows is a little shorter.  Give Marianne my love!

Little Serena is growing like a weed, as we say back home. So wonderful to see a happy baby!

And dental work...I have grown to tolerate it very well over the years, with my teeth, but I understand the reluctance, for sure.

Work today--made good progress on the crochet prototype of the Tabitha, but I am not sure I like it yet! I do need to get into the pattern rows and see how that looks. Hope to get pics of the knitted blue one today.

Healing for all in need, hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oops! Meant to comment on Caren's photos as well--the barn looks to be moving along and coming right again fast! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> For anyone wanting to make something for Talk Like a Pirate Day which is 19th of September. Here is a neat project or one could knit it for halloween.
> 
> http://lby.co/1pwJX5V


I like that, that is so cool.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Which one Sorlenna? I've pulled out some Lion Brand Amazing in Wildflower that I just happened to have 675 yds of (5 skeins) to start the Tabitha Faroese. Here's a picture of it.
> 
> [EWquote=Sorlenna]I got the shawl pinned out, so it's drying, and while it measures roughly the same as the one with the smaller needles, I can see a difference. Plus, since it's garter stitch, it will stretch a bit when worn (which is one of the things I like about this style of shawl). I'm pleased, overall, though I did find one boo boo.  I think I can actually fix it, though, once the shawl is dry (and that was knitter error!).
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Thats pretty, I love the colors.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Have not had a chance to read anything since the early pages of this week yet, hopefully this weekend. Just wanted to update you all on my boss finally asked him how mad he was at me and he said he's not mad, he is not happy about it and is sad about it but he does understand that he cant offer the benefits and I need them. That has made things much better! 

Caren looks like the barn is coming along wonderfully! Will have to go check out the pictures of Serena and others. I am just getting ready to start the pattern rows on the Tabitha. Will try to get a picture once I get a few of them done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now for some photos from yesterday.


Oh yum, those look good, and as I haven't eaten breakfast yet, I suppose I should skim past chocolate anything. 
The dress is great, an awfully lot of work I would say. 
The orchids are lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Another one bites the dust, KPers.
> 
> DH and SIL have taken all the mechanical parts off the washer except the direct drive shaft and checked them out for wear or damage. A drive belt had slipped and rubbed a smooth spot where it shouldn't have been was the only visible damage.
> 
> ...


I sure hope it can be fixed and that they don't charge you an exhorbitantly huge fee to go out to your house, with the price of the machines anymore, you'd think they would last longer and cost less to fix.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:45am and I am just getting on here now. Got Gage off to school at 8:30am and then went back to bed for 2 hours.  

I got my stuff back yesterday that I had entered in the fair. I was soooooooooo excited to open my bag of goodies and found these.......Ribbons on everything I entered. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful pictures!
> 
> Sorry about the washing machine. I have had some plumbing problems as well as an electrical one. I have also been out a lot of money on my precious little pomeranian. I'm not sure exactly when or how it happened, but over 2 weeks ago, her eye was swollen and bulging. When I took her to the vet, he said that her eye had popped out of the socket. This is quite common for dogs with protruding type eyes. They wanted to try to save the eye, so she had surgery to close it up. DD took care of her as I had my 2 great nephews, 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 years, plus Bailey, the 100 lb. dog. Her eye was oozing a lot, so on our next visit a few days later, they removed the stitches. She didn't feel good at all. I could tell that the eye still had the infection. Another visit and after they cleaned it up, said that it looked better than they thought. It was still oozing and I detected an odor. Next visit, they said that they didn't think they could save the eye. Another surgery, and yes, they removed the eye and sewed it all shut. She has recovered amazingly now that the infected eye has been removed. She still has a way to go, but she is adjusting to being blind in one eye. She has gotten a little spoiled since she has been sick. I have to carry her a lot, and she wants to eat out of my hand while in my lap! Bailey still doesn't understand why she is getting such special treatment. Of course, I give him a little hand held food and he gets some peanut butter when I give her her medicine. Her stitches will come out next week, but so far I am grateful that she is getting better.
> 
> I'm subbing for DD tomorrow so I better get ready for bed. Football and KTP are keeping me up! Fancy has to get her meds, both will get a little peanut butter, I'll get coffee ready for tomorrow, one more trip outside, and then to bed!


So sorry that your Pom has had to have her eye removed, but very glad that she is getting better now that it and the infection are gone. It's too bad that they put her through so much though to reach the decision that it needed to come out. 
Poor Bailey, our pets don't understand when one gets something different. 
Hope that your plumbing and electrical issues are all under control.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Well before I catch up on the last 10 pages, here are a couple of photos that I keep forgetting to post..... :roll:  The first one she is in a jumperoo thingy.


Awe, she's sure growing and just getting cuter and cuter. Or is it more and more cute?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> His first-ever soccer game was yesterday and so much fun. I love watching the kids, but the coaches were even funnier---they were constantly reminding the kids to "go the other way" or "turn around" , etc. They're only 5 years old so aren't very focused---except for 3-4 of them who were obviously either naturals or taught very well before this.
> 
> DGS did pretty well--one of his former pre-school classmates is on his team so he's loving to catch up with old friends even while they're at different schools now.


~~~I always called it "the school of fish" formation! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Are you going to get frost already?! :shock:


Unfortunately, yes. It is predicted to be -3C tomorrow night, was 0 last night,
This is about when we get our first frost every year, sometimes even in August. We usually get some nice days yet in Sept. & Oct but can have winter anytime after mid October. The joys of living so far north :roll: 
Shirlewy said she will not miss Calgary where there are records of snow every month but July, the only months I have not seen snow are June & July.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here are a few more pictures of Genoa Bay on Vancouver Island in the Cowichan area where we ate lunch. It was so pretty there. There are no houses, or very few. It is a little port for fishermen and yachts and there were people sunning themselves on their yachts. (nice life). It is a perfect spot.


~~~I have always wanted a house boat...the gentle rocking would be grand!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> We just loved it all. Here are some more!


~~~Awesome eagle photo!!! Lovely pictures...thanks for sharing! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:45am and I am just getting on here now. Got Gage off to school at 8:30am and then went back to bed for 2 hours.
> 
> I got my stuff back yesterday that I had entered in the fair. I was soooooooooo excited to open my bag of goodies and found these.......Ribbons on everything I entered. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Congratulations! I am really not surprised, though--you are a great knitter!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gagesmom, that is brilliant. I am pleased for you and well done :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My mother gave me her old one many years back--I think she'd had it 15 years at least, and I used it for another ten! But I agree, they sure don't make them the way they used to. Everything's "disposable" now, where it's cheaper and easier to throw them out and get a new one than it is to fix it. I hate that.


That is so crazy, I thought the buzz words were reduce, reuse, recycle!
I needed more canning lids the last time I was in the city, cost $0.50 more for a dozen lids that for a dozen jars & lids. How crazy is that!
I can't honestly complain about our appliances, both the dishwasher & fridge are nearing 20 years. Our first washer & dryer lasted 25 yrs & have had the new ones 6 yrs now. I keep thiinking I will need a new stove after one of our electrical storms, it is electronic & when the power goes off & on makes terrible grinding noises that I'm sure are not good for the brains of it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, congratulations on all your winnings.
Darowil, great pictures, those orchids are amazing & that dress is quite an accomplishment.
Sugar, Serena gets cuter each photo you post, 
Caren, that barn is going to be fancier than a house. I have not seen a barn that has had drywall before.

Well must get moving. We are going to Edmonton later today, that goodness my friend was willing to do that rather than get up at 4am.
Have a good day all.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Okay, I'm beginning to get my focus back and off the squares/afghans.

The repairman is scheduled for some time on Thursday of this week. Of course, that is the first day of my local knitting group this year. We meet mostly during the school year and take pretty much the same breaks as the local schools.

The beets are soaking the mud loose so that I can scrub them before cooking and freezing or prepping for tonight's supper; the lonely, fully-matured green pepper produced from the garden is in the dehydrator with the few pods of okra we harvested;and there are 3 medium trays of tomatoes about 2-3 layers high with fruit.

Then I can make time for the 3 pairs of khaki trousers that Don and Tim have in the mending pile before I go to pick him up from school, check the homework situation, and start supper. (Need to figure out just what to have yet.) He is still eager to read the books for our summer reading program, so I'm making time for it.

Hope Gwen and Marianne have a great time today.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> My DH is included in the flipper club. I generally tune it out, but there are times that I get interested in a program and come commercial time he will flip and by the time he flips back it's almost time for the next commercial. Or the volume is way up. My solution? We each have a remote. At times they are duelling remotes!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I was shocked. I had hoped for at least one ribbon. But to get them on all I was so surprised.  

What great photos everyone has shared, fabulous all of them. 

Gwen your sheep earrings are fantastic, love the black ones. Have to make some purple ones for Purplefi. lol

Dawn glad you said something to your boss, I was figuring he realized what he has lost and is not to thrilled about it.

Sugar I am sooooo happy that you posted more pics of Serena, I think I was beginning to have withdrawals. lol. 

TNS your pics from your trip to Canada were fabulous.

Sorlenna you are a knitting machine girl. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I am sure I forgot to mention a few but cant remember who. Off I go as I have the day off and a few things to get done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I saw that on the news, too. This is the second plane in just a few days that there are reports of the pilot being unconscious at the controls. The first one crashed off the Eastern Shore.
> Wonder if there were problems with both planes pressure and oxygen systems?
> Junek


Hard to understand because two other people were on board too and since his wife, one of them, flew with him all the time I would imagine she would have been able to fly. Your thinking makes sense, but no news and don't think they have found the plane. Haven't checked news today. Been at the auto repair and have to go back soon to get the car.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> I have been reading a book called My Berlin Kitchen by Luisa Weiss (found it on an Amazon special) and thought it might be something you would like. I dont know exactly how to describe it.sort of a memoir with a recipe at the end of each chapter. The author is an American who grew up in the U.S. and Berlin and has an Italian mother, so there are many influences in her recipes. The last half is mainly about her current life in Berlin and includes several German recipes. Oh yes, she also has a blog which I have enjoyed, and on the blog there is a recipe for Celery Root (Celeriac) and Apple Salad (check the Recipe Index under Salads)
> http://www.thewednesdaychef.com/the_wednesday_chef/about-me.html/


Oh that is fun. Looked at her blog and went to her FB page. Thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it's another lovely morning here. I've been sorting out some patterns for the knitting I want to do on the plane, hope I'm ok with my bamboo circulars.
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos...


Your garden is so peaceful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is a beautiful butterfly. Very exotic to my eyes. Roland is cute :thumbup:


Thank you. Two years ago we were sitting on a hill overlooking one of the lakes and occasionally one or two monarch butterflies would float by out over the lake. It kept happening and my friend looked over at the tree nearby and here it wasn't leaves but butterflies all over the tree taking a rest on their migration. An amazing thing to see and I will never forget that magical moment.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Lovely butterfly--we used to plant extra dill in the garden to encourage the swallowtails to come. Roland looks a right distinguished old fellow! What a sweetheart.
> 
> Off to work...hoping to get the shawl blocked today as well. I already have two more projects started. LOL Can't help myself.
> 
> Julie, wrapping you in good thoughts along with all the others in need of healing or comfort and sending hugs & blessings to all.


Thank you. I didn't know dill would encourage swallowtails to come. Thanks for that tip. Yes, dear Roland is anything but distinguished, but so glad that photo gives that air to him. He sure deserves it.

Can't wait to see the shawl.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Have been reading backward so just saw this. Yes, that would be fun!
> Pugs are so sweet...we treasure the memories of our two. That is a wonderful picture of Roland--one to keep forever.


Thank you. Maybe I should frame it for my son's family?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> TNS, great photos of your trip, I love BC although I have not been as far north on the coast as your Great Bear Lodge.
> Shirley, your son & GD must be brave to go over thst bridge, I don't think I could manage to go on it, I hate heights.
> Kate, hope you have a safe trip home, looks like you holidayed in a beautiful location.
> Julie, sorry your doctor was unable to help with your paperwork, hopefully some one else can help you out. Take care.
> ...


Thank you.
SNOW...Ouch!!!! That hurts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 11:15am now and just finished catching up.
> Everyone is so busy planning trips, moving, etc.
> 
> I have been making purple hats for newborns for the London Health Science Center. (LHSC) A fabulous hospital in London , Ontario. I have 4 done and on my 5th. Will try to get pics today and post them before work this evening. My friend and I are making them.
> ...


Hope your headache is gone and you feel better. I love the memory of your granny's iced tea. Beautiful memories of days gone by.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Love all the photos and traveling vicariously.
> Julie, hooe someone can help you with paperwork.
> Killed a black widow in the bedroom. And there was one on the back porch last night. Yuck.
> Roaming around unable to sleep last night so slept in this morning.
> Cloudy this morning. Maybe we will get showers. We sure need some rain.


Might be time to call someone in. I have two spider bites but thank goodness they aren't poisonous but you have a much different situation with black widows. Do take care. Don't want you doing through something horrible like Gwen's DH.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully the community will come together to continue with their vision as a memorial of what they had done for the community.


I hope so too. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Well, so happy I am only working part-time and can pretty much not be here too much for the next two weeks. My boss is barely speaking to me and things are very uncomfortable here. Very upsetting after 13 years to think that he cant hardly be civil enough to speak to me normally during my last two weeks here.
> 
> Sorry, no more pity party. Concentrate on the new job and how much fun it is going to be!


Oh dear, that is really a shame. His ego is getting in the way. If he were professional, he would be happy for you. How uncomfortable for you when after 13 years you would expect something more. Wondering if he will miss you so much that he just can't face it. I can imagine you are a very valued employee and person.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Here are my purple hats so far for the newborns at London Health Science Center, here in Canada-London, Ontario.


Those are so cute and will be much appreciated.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> If I knew how to send a video, I would. My sister had a video with sound of the Bride and Groom swans on her blog today. It's really cute. If anyone would like to see it, here's the link again:
> 
> http://www.thesedaysofmine.com
> 
> Junek


That is just wonderful!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hoping to find out today if I got any ribbons at the Arthur fall fair for my knit stuff.


Hoping for you. I'm behind so perhaps you know already. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Has anyone heard from Melyn lately? I haven't seen her here in a while.
> 
> I think that DH and Ben have checked out everything and it doesn't seem to be an electronic problem with the washer.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I spoke with her not so long ago- she was well- busy- shows up on facebook frequently.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Been there -- Some times it's been very awful and sometimes, the boss was very happy about my new path...very strange to go through--hang in there. It's not you!!


That is so right Rookie. I remember one time the doctors threatened me that they would never hire anyone from the program I had been in because I was leaving due to no protection from radiation. They were not happy with me at all but it wasn't because of the school, it was because my mother-in-law said if I was going to be her DIL I had to get away from that job. I didn't know it was dangerous and am very thankful to her.

Another job the boss was really great and actually cried that I was leaving. It really depends on the person behind the title boss. I would say not such a good boss when they can't handle your leaving with grace.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Been there -- Some times it's been very awful and sometimes, the boss was very happy about my new path...very strange to go through--hang in there. It's not you!!


That is so right Rookie. I remember one time the doctors threatened me that they would never hire anyone from the program I had been in because I was leaving due to no protection from radiation. They were not happy with me at all but it wasn't because of the school, it was because my mother-in-law said if I was going to be her DIL I had to get away from that job. I didn't know it was dangerous and am very thankful to her.

Another job the boss was really great and actually cried that I was leaving. It really depends on the person behind the title boss. I would say not such a good boss when they can't handle your leaving with grace.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Well, so happy I am only working part-time and can pretty much not be here too much for the next two weeks. My boss is barely speaking to me and things are very uncomfortable here. Very upsetting after 13 years to think that he cant hardly be civil enough to speak to me normally during my last two weeks here.
> 
> Sorry, no more pity party. Concentrate on the new job and how much fun it is going to be!


~~~I'm sure he is VERY upset you are leaving. You have been crucial to the smooth operating of his office. You WILL be hard to replace for sure! Not something he wants to do...and doesn't know how to tell you, probably.

It is sad when partings have such bitter emotions attached. When I retired the principal (who was crazy and very mean) never said good bye, or any parting words at all. Sad.....she was fired a couple years later, to the great relief of all the staff! They had not been able to get "out from under"! I was the lucky one!

You will love the new job.....enjoy the excitement of that. And do your best to be nice to those you leave behind....he's just really sad.
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, as mentioned earlier I'm headed up to Marianne's today. It will be a good break from all the KAP stuff though I do enjoy working on stuff. We're just going to hang out and knit; haven't had a chance to do that together in awhile.
> 
> Everybody play nice (lol), enjoy what's been given to you, and peace to you.
> TTYL


Have a safe, fun trip. Can't wait to see your shawl, however long it takes to finish.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here are my purple hats so far for the newborns at London Health Science Center, here in Canada-London, Ontario.


~~~each is adorable! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee wrote:
Oh dear, have just paid attention to the tv and realised that 9/11 is rapidly approaching yet again. Such a bad time for everyone worldwide, especially for those on the ground and in the planes.

I do apologise if I upset anyone with this, I can remember arriving at work that morning and the boss's husband calling us upstairs to watch the news telecast and seeing the live transmission of the 2nd plane going into the Towers. I also had a very upset passenger that day who was trying to find out about a friend who worked in one of the Towers. This had a big impact on me, not even in New York at the time, but the impact affected me and probably was the last little thing to almost lead me to leaving that industry. This occurred, then another minor incident and over the next 6 months spiralled down into a breakdown. 

At that point I got help, but I always will remember this as the start of it, simply because of how I reacted to the huge loss of life.
_________________________________

Sorry you had such a hard time but hope you are much stronger and better now.

Remember that day so well as I watched the 2nd plane happen live also. Was living in Germany and my son worked not far from the Twin Towers on Wall Street. I was so worried about him. Then there was a plane flying around outside our apartment building and we were on the top floor. I was so afraid it was going to do the same thing. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Hi Everyone! Just got back from my trip to Poland in the early hours of Sunday morning. My, but you've been a chatty bunch while I've been away. I've only had time to skim through as I've been working today, also tomorrow and Wednesday so time is scarce this week!
> Darowil you've done a great job with your opening and what a novel idea about regional recipes. I'll have to get my thinking cap on.
> Agnes - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. Lots of love and hugs to you. I'm glad you got to spend that last day with Colin.
> Sam - welcome back. Hope you had a great time.
> ...


Welcome back. I never got to visit Poland and really look forward to seeing the photos. I met some of the loveliest people from there while living in Cologne.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love seeing the updated photos of our little princess...she's sure a happy baby. Love those jumpy thingaroos....only way too get a shower in or eat a meal without someone on your lap.
> 
> Love the orchid pictures also...Since I don't have a green thumb, photos is the best way for me to enjoy them. Truly beautiful.
> 
> ...


Sleeping pretty well, for me, under the circumstances, Rookie! Glad you are recovering from your outages!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you. When I take some out to the LYS after the KAP I figure I'll ask $8 wholesale and suggest they could sell them for $15. I'll definitely have a pair on at the KAP and expect an honest opinion once you see them in person. tend to under value my work as so many crafters do. I'm altering at the color scheme and doing some black ones. Had to make the eyes blue so they would show and the ears & legs a gray. See photo below. (Hope you folks don't mind the non knitting craft post) I do value your opinion/feedback very much.


Love the black ones too. Just so very adorable. Hmmmm, might there be a brooch too to wear with the earrings?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> If I knew how to send a video, I would. My sister had a video with sound of the Bride and Groom swans on her blog today. It's really cute. If anyone would like to see it, here's the link again:
> 
> http://www.thesedaysofmine.com
> 
> Junek


~~~Love her blog! Thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Marla came by a little bit ago after Devas' vet visit, she's not very coordinated (Deva, not Marla, although Marla is not terribly coordinated either. lol) and she just falls over at times. Seems she has a shunt thingy that is not filtering out the ammonia so they will do some testing tomorrow to see if it's mild enough to control with diet and see if it closes on it's own in the next couple of months or if it's bad enough that they need to do surgery right away. Poor pup just doesn't feel good, at least Marla, being a vet tech (though not practicing) recognizes the signs at least. 
Thankfully, Ryssa is seeming to be healthy as can be, hoping that it stays that way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend where it is 17c/63f at 9:26am. There is a lovely breeze making it nice temperature for being out if doors in the garden.
> 
> Today's coffee and a couple new photos if the barn.
> 
> Healing hugs and thoughts for everyone. Have a fantastic day!


Love the coffee cup Dalek!! 
Barn's looking fantastic! Have a great day and hugs and positive thoughts back to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm lost!!!
> 
> I've got no squares to work with at all! This is the first time in three months that I didn't need to do something with them. There were days at a time that I didn't get to them but they were still *THERE* hanging around and quite visible.
> 
> ...


It is strange feeling I would imagine.  Congrats though on getting it all done. 
My tomatoes are finally starting to ripen, the broccoli is starting to come in again now that it's starting to cool down again.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. Maybe I should frame it for my son's family?


 :thumbup: I like that idea very much!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend where it is 17c/63f at 9:26am. There is a lovely breeze making it nice temperature for being out if doors in the garden.
> 
> Today's coffee and a couple new photos if the barn.
> 
> Healing hugs and thoughts for everyone. Have a fantastic day!


Good afternoon, Caren!! Too late to say morning, but thanks for the coffee!.
The barn is looking great! Do you have any estimate of when it will be finished? Looks like it's progressing fairly quickly!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm lost!!!
> 
> I've got no squares to work with at all! This is the first time in three months that I didn't need to do something with them. There were days at a time that I didn't get to them but they were still *THERE* hanging around and quite visible.
> 
> ...


You sound like I used to feel after Christmas while I was working!! There were always either presents to buy or to wrap. Then all of a sudden, I had all that free time!!
Not that you'll have free time with the garden produce to take care of!
I think it was wonderful of you and Nittergma to take on such a huge job.
I finished a couple of baby things for my daughter to give to her youth minister and his wife for their upcoming baby. I finally made the little all in one that Mellie had made so many of.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have not had a chance to read anything since the early pages of this week yet, hopefully this weekend. Just wanted to update you all on my boss finally asked him how mad he was at me and he said he's not mad, he is not happy about it and is sad about it but he does understand that he cant offer the benefits and I need them. That has made things much better!
> 
> Caren looks like the barn is coming along wonderfully! Will have to go check out the pictures of Serena and others. I am just getting ready to start the pattern rows on the Tabitha. Will try to get a picture once I get a few of them done.


At least, you cleared the air so you know why he was acting the way he was. That makes your remaining time there much easier, I know.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:45am and I am just getting on here now. Got Gage off to school at 8:30am and then went back to bed for 2 hours.
> 
> I got my stuff back yesterday that I had entered in the fair. I was soooooooooo excited to open my bag of goodies and found these.......Ribbons on everything I entered. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Many, many congratulations, Mellie!!! I'm so excited for you. But I really expected ribbons for you. You're so talented and FAST. Takes me forever to knit.
Congrats again!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hard to understand because two other people were on board too and since his wife, one of them, flew with him all the time I would imagine she would have been able to fly. Your thinking makes sense, but no news and don't think they have found the plane. Haven't checked news today. Been at the auto repair and have to go back soon to get the car.


I heard that one of the jet pilots reported that the windows were partially frosted over. I also heard they'd spotted the wreckage off Jamaica. But a Jamaican official said they didn't have the means to recover it.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is just wonderful!!!!


Don't you love hearing her baby-talk the swans!!?
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have not had a chance to read anything since the early pages of this week yet, hopefully this weekend. Just wanted to update you all on my boss finally asked him how mad he was at me and he said he's not mad, he is not happy about it and is sad about it but he does understand that he cant offer the benefits and I need them. That has made things much better!
> 
> Caren looks like the barn is coming along wonderfully! Will have to go check out the pictures of Serena and others. I am just getting ready to start the pattern rows on the Tabitha. Will try to get a picture once I get a few of them done.


Wonderful that you've gotten that straightened out, makes for a much better work atmosphere.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Love her blog! Thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 The video was so cute I had to share!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:45am and I am just getting on here now. Got Gage off to school at 8:30am and then went back to bed for 2 hours.
> 
> I got my stuff back yesterday that I had entered in the fair. I was soooooooooo excited to open my bag of goodies and found these.......Ribbons on everything I entered. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Fantastic Mel!! :thumbup: :thumbup: Those look fantastic, congratulations!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. Two years ago we were sitting on a hill overlooking one of the lakes and occasionally one or two monarch butterflies would float by out over the lake. It kept happening and my friend looked over at the tree nearby and here it wasn't leaves but butterflies all over the tree taking a rest on their migration. An amazing thing to see and I will never forget that magical moment.


Wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Thursday we will find out if Chris' girlfriend is still pregnant, she thinks she miscarried, didn't go to the doctor at the time. :? But still feeling as though she's pregnant. Twins run in my family so she may have just miscarried one,or she didn't miscarry at all and there was something else going on. Her mom is taking her to the doctor tomorrow and we'll know tomorrow night. I just hope that if she's pregnant, the baby(ies) healthy and that mom doesn't have any health issues going on whether she's pregnant or not. But I'll keep you all posted, interesting times.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: I like that idea very much!


I agree that framing sweet Roland's picture would be a very nice thing to do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I always called it "the school of fish" formation! :lol: :lol:


Perfect description. Practice is today so it will be interesting to see if the coach references anything from the game---I doubt that the kids would remember anything.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Thursday we will find out if Chris' girlfriend is still pregnant, she thinks she miscarried, didn't go to the doctor at the time. :? But still feeling as though she's pregnant. Twins run in my family so she may have just miscarried one,or she didn't miscarry at all and there was something else going on. Her mom is taking her to the doctor tomorrow and we'll know tomorrow night. I just hope that if she's pregnant, the baby(ies) healthy and that mom doesn't have any health issues going on whether she's pregnant or not. But I'll keep you all posted, interesting times.


Goodness me- that will be exciting if all is ok- baby would be here much sooner than might have been expected!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Thursday we will find out if Chris' girlfriend is still pregnant, she thinks she miscarried, didn't go to the doctor at the time. :? But still feeling as though she's pregnant. Twins run in my family so she may have just miscarried one,or she didn't miscarry at all and there was something else going on. Her mom is taking her to the doctor tomorrow and we'll know tomorrow night. I just hope that if she's pregnant, the baby(ies) healthy and that mom doesn't have any health issues going on whether she's pregnant or not. But I'll keep you all posted, interesting times.


I didn't know that was a possibility...oh, how lovely that would be (presuming all is well)! But yes, she does need to know what's going on, and I will hope for happy news.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Might be time to call someone in. I have two spider bites but thank goodness they aren't poisonous but you have a much different situation with black widows. Do take care. Don't want you doing through something horrible like Gwen's DH.


That reminds me, Gwen is Branleys foot all healed now?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 10:45am and I am just getting on here now. Got Gage off to school at 8:30am and then went back to bed for 2 hours.
> 
> I got my stuff back yesterday that I had entered in the fair. I was soooooooooo excited to open my bag of goodies and found these.......Ribbons on everything I entered. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


What a lot of ribbons, Well done for your beautiful work :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Such a terrible thing it definitely changed the world. I heard about the first plane on the radio just as I arrived at work, I went to the patient ward to do morning blood collection & the other staff were watching on the news. I stopped to see what was happening & we saw the second one hit. Unbelievable! A man that my DH went to school with was a passenger on one of the planes.



Cashmeregma said:


> busyworkerbee wrote:
> Oh dear, have just paid attention to the tv and realised that 9/11 is rapidly approaching yet again. Such a bad time for everyone worldwide, especially for those on the ground and in the planes.
> 
> I do apologise if I upset anyone with this, I can remember arriving at work that morning and the boss's husband calling us upstairs to watch the news telecast and seeing the live transmission of the 2nd plane going into the Towers. I also had a very upset passenger that day who was trying to find out about a friend who worked in one of the Towers. This had a big impact on me, not even in New York at the time, but the impact affected me and probably was the last little thing to almost lead me to leaving that industry. This occurred, then another minor incident and over the next 6 months spiralled down into a breakdown.
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, congratulations on all your winnings.
> Darowil, great pictures, those orchids are amazing & that dress is quite an accomplishment.
> Sugar, Serena gets cuter each photo you post,
> Caren, that barn is going to be fancier than a house. I have not seen a barn that has had drywall before.
> ...


Enjoy your trip to Edmonton. Think we must have visited BC and Alberta just in time - no frost!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Thursday we will find out if Chris' girlfriend is still pregnant, she thinks she miscarried, didn't go to the doctor at the time. :? But still feeling as though she's pregnant. Twins run in my family so she may have just miscarried one,or she didn't miscarry at all and there was something else going on. Her mom is taking her to the doctor tomorrow and we'll know tomorrow night. I just hope that if she's pregnant, the baby(ies) healthy and that mom doesn't have any health issues going on whether she's pregnant or not. But I'll keep you all posted, interesting times.


Fingers crossed that all is well.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.philosopherswool.com/Pages/Twohandedvideo.htm
> 
> This is the video I've been watching in preparation for Pacer's workshop. I'm getting there...very slowly. I'm also trying to switch to Continental knitting...that's going slowly also; but I'm convinced it will pick up speed as I get the motions to be more routine.


~~~VERY interesting! Is that what we will be doing? :?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.philosopherswool.com/Pages/Twohandedvideo.htm
> 
> This is the video I've been watching in preparation for Pacer's workshop. I'm getting there...very slowly. I'm also trying to switch to Continental knitting...that's going slowly also; but I'm convinced it will pick up speed as I get the motions to be more routine.


~~~VERY interesting! Is that what we will be doing? :?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:45am and I am just getting on here now. Got Gage off to school at 8:30am and then went back to bed for 2 hours.
> 
> I got my stuff back yesterday that I had entered in the fair. I was soooooooooo excited to open my bag of goodies and found these.......Ribbons on everything I entered. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That is really neat, Melody! I've never dared look for a show to enter anything- not being one for the perfection needed- well done!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Well before I catch up on the last 10 pages, here are a couple of photos that I keep forgetting to post..... :roll:  The first one she is in a jumperoo thingy.


She is so gorgeous!! She always looks the perfect picture of contentment.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend where it is 17c/63f at 9:26am. There is a lovely breeze making it nice temperature for being out if doors in the garden.
> 
> Today's coffee and a couple new photos if the barn.
> 
> Healing hugs and thoughts for everyone. Have a fantastic day!


Good evening Caren. Took a while to catch up today! Thanks for the coffee. While we're on the subject of Daleks, have you seen any of the new Dr Who series yet? The barn is looking good - coming along apace now.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you. When I take some out to the LYS after the KAP I figure I'll ask $8 wholesale and suggest they could sell them for $15. I'll definitely have a pair on at the KAP and expect an honest opinion once you see them in person. tend to under value my work as so many crafters do. I'm altering at the color scheme and doing some black ones. Had to make the eyes blue so they would show and the ears & legs a gray. See photo below. (Hope you folks don't mind the non knitting craft post) I do value your opinion/feedback very much.


~~~They are adorable! LOVE the eyes.
I do think you should value your time, energy and supplies. So, $8 wholesale is cheating you....you should up your price....$9-10. Ask their opinion...should the retail cost be $18? Then maybe you could go to $11-12.
Have you checked Etsy at all?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 10:45am and I am just getting on here now. Got Gage off to school at 8:30am and then went back to bed for 2 hours.
> 
> I got my stuff back yesterday that I had entered in the fair. I was soooooooooo excited to open my bag of goodies and found these.......Ribbons on everything I entered. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Congratulations Mel!! Great knitting - but then we never expect anything less from you!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It is strange feeling I would imagine.  Congrats though on getting it all done.
> My tomatoes are finally starting to ripen, the broccoli is starting to come in again now that it's starting to cool down again.


I've had the grand total of 2 tomatoes so far. Baby ones at that!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> I have to come clean! DH is the photographer.... Mine are never as good as his (but I claim that's due to his having a proper camera while I have an old iPad )
> Great Bear Lodge and the staff there were absolutely brilliant, but we had to work hard! Breakfast then 4 hrs in the boat, lunch then a 2-3 hr afternoon activity, walk, swim, etc, dinner at 5pm so we could have another 3 hour boat trip then back for an evening snack and drop into bed dead tired.
> Now for a few more photos... Forgive the lack of exact locations...


~~~love the waterfall rainbow! :thumbup: All the photos are great!
I don't understand....work hard. Was there a specific agenda for you to stay at the lodge? Were you working on the boat? I think I missed something..... :|


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful day today...back to dentist for the other side of the mouth (pull off and replace(?) old crown..and redo two old fillings that are cracked. The last visit ended up with two very deep redos of old fillings and dentist thinks because they are so deep that I may need root canal done on them....think that may have been easier to do before refilling, but we'll see what endodontist thinks...he has a couple of others to do as well. Those two teeth just stopped hurting from all trauma of the drilling, filling and general pressure...so maybe they'll be okay. At least I'll be able to chew on that side while the other side is torn up. I feel like my mouth is a construction site!
> 
> I'm going back to my regular way of knitting---I've been trying to do Continental, but these pair of socks are not the best project to be practicing on as I'm dropping stitches and have had to tink back a couple of times...it's impairing my progress. I'll wait until I'm on a project with a thicker yarn---maybe some dishcloths.


I am so sorry for your sore mouth and the dental work to come. I can only hope that it will turn out well and you will shortly be eating without pain. 
I learned to knit Continental..but was taught by my mother who was taught by her German born mother, my grandmother, so that is the only thing I've known. For me it seems easy and quick. However, I'd be hard put to be a thrower. It would seem that any way you can knit with the great projects you are able to accomplish, should do just fine.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pullover, sorry your boss is being nasty. It will make you even more glad to be done.
> Carol, your lake Erie photo is lovely, do you live right on the lake?
> Lin, love the waterfall pictures, so pretty.
> 
> ~~~Yes, we are right on the lake. The photo was taken from a screened in porch. We get quite wet when the storms come from the north! :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Thursday we will find out if Chris' girlfriend is still pregnant, she thinks she miscarried, didn't go to the doctor at the time. :? But still feeling as though she's pregnant. Twins run in my family so she may have just miscarried one,or she didn't miscarry at all and there was something else going on. Her mom is taking her to the doctor tomorrow and we'll know tomorrow night. I just hope that if she's pregnant, the baby(ies) healthy and that mom doesn't have any health issues going on whether she's pregnant or not. But I'll keep you all posted, interesting times.


I agree...that is interesting. Praying for the best outcome!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Awwwww shucks girls    

Thank you all for your kind comments.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Here are a few more pictures of Genoa Bay on Vancouver Island in the Cowichan area where we ate lunch. It was so pretty there. There are no houses, or very few. It is a little port for fishermen and yachts and there were people sunning themselves on their yachts. (nice life). It is a perfect spot.


beautiful area Shirley and a nice picture of you and DH. So glad you have found a place quickly and things are moving along smoothly for your move.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

TNS said:


> We just loved it all. Here are some more!


Love the bald eagle, long lens on the camera I'm assuming? Great picture and I love the two swallows one yelling at the other lol. Wonder if they are parent and child, siblings or spouses?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Whoa...I take it that she didn't get to the doctors when she thought she miscarried...was the pregnancy confirmed by a doctor? Very interesting, indeed.



Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness me- that will be exciting if all is ok- baby would be here much sooner than might have been expected!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> It is hard but it's probably because now he might have to hire someone to do all the work you've done and put up with his "mess"! But just concentrate on that new job that will be different and lots of fun.
> And that made me think of schools and this:
> My daughter called this morning. My TX grandson started in middle school a few weeks ago. It seems that the girls have discovered him!!! And not like some 12, almost 13 year old boys, he's eating it up!!
> Junek


Lol he is quite the handsome young man, could be a problem :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Well before I catch up on the last 10 pages, here are a couple of photos that I keep forgetting to post..... :roll:  The first one she is in a jumperoo thingy.


so sweet and adorable!!! love those chubby cheeks (compliment not an insult)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Which one Sorlenna? I've pulled out some Lion Brand Amazing in Wildflower that I just happened to have 675 yds of (5 skeins) to start the Tabitha Faroese. Here's a picture of it.
> 
> [EWquote=Sorlenna]I got the shawl pinned out, so it's drying, and while it measures roughly the same as the one with the smaller needles, I can see a difference. Plus, since it's garter stitch, it will stretch a bit when worn (which is one of the things I like about this style of shawl). I'm pleased, overall, though I did find one boo boo.  I think I can actually fix it, though, once the shawl is dry (and that was knitter error!).
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you. When I take some out to the LYS after the KAP I figure I'll ask $8 wholesale and suggest they could sell them for $15. I'll definitely have a pair on at the KAP and expect an honest opinion once you see them in person. tend to under value my work as so many crafters do. I'm altering at the color scheme and doing some black ones. Had to make the eyes blue so they would show and the ears & legs a gray. See photo below. (Hope you folks don't mind the non knitting craft post) I do value your opinion/feedback very much.


I love the black with blue eyes, though I am the one in my family also... and they are knitting related where do you think some yarns come from?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Definitely his loss not to be civil. Glad you are leaving there and know everyone will love you to pieces at the school. You will still be able to come to the KAP won't you? If you say no I'll have to come kidnap you!


I think you may have to come kidnap me. :roll:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.philosopherswool.com/Pages/Twohandedvideo.htm
> 
> This is the video I've been watching in preparation for Pacer's workshop. I'm getting there...very slowly. I'm also trying to switch to Continental knitting...that's going slowly also; but I'm convinced it will pick up speed as I get the motions to be more routine.


This is the video that I watched also, not sure it explains it here but depending on which side your accent yarn is on it could pop more or be more recessed. Also, something I forgot to do is make sure that you keep the yarns on the same sides throughout the whole project.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those orchids are so pretty. I've always wanted to have an orchid but know I would kill it. The knit dress is unbelievable. I imagine it was quite expensive too!


the ice orchids are very easy, I have one putting out a new shoot so will hopefully bloom again!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Rookie hope your dental work is done with and that you arent in too much pain!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend where it is 17c/63f at 9:26am. There is a lovely breeze making it nice temperature for being out if doors in the garden.
> 
> Today's coffee and a couple new photos if the barn.
> 
> Healing hugs and thoughts for everyone. Have a fantastic day!


looking good!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 10:45am and I am just getting on here now. Got Gage off to school at 8:30am and then went back to bed for 2 hours.
> 
> I got my stuff back yesterday that I had entered in the fair. I was soooooooooo excited to open my bag of goodies and found these.......Ribbons on everything I entered. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


great job! the knitting ninja strikes again!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now for some photos from yesterday.


~~~Oh My! What a piece of knitting!
The flowers are also very stunning.....beautiful! And so well set off by the blue ribbons!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Another one bites the dust, KPers.
> 
> DH and SIL have taken all the mechanical parts off the washer except the direct drive shaft and checked them out for wear or damage. A drive belt had slipped and rubbed a smooth spot where it shouldn't have been was the only visible damage.
> 
> ...


~~~So sorry.....I have had both dryer and washer break down at various times and it really puts a crimp in the plans. One can not go too long without the repairs being done, or else it is trips to the laundromat! YUCK! For me it usually happens when company is coming, or it is a holiday.
I hope the repair is simple....and the cost is low.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful pictures!
> 
> Sorry about the washing machine. I have had some plumbing problems as well as an electrical one. I have also been out a lot of money on my precious little pomeranian. I'm not sure exactly when or how it happened, but over 2 weeks ago, her eye was swollen and bulging. When I took her to the vet, he said that her eye had popped out of the socket. This is quite common for dogs with protruding type eyes. They wanted to try to save the eye, so she had surgery to close it up. DD took care of her as I had my 2 great nephews, 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 years, plus Bailey, the 100 lb. dog. Her eye was oozing a lot, so on our next visit a few days later, they removed the stitches. She didn't feel good at all. I could tell that the eye still had the infection. Another visit and after they cleaned it up, said that it looked better than they thought. It was still oozing and I detected an odor. Next visit, they said that they didn't think they could save the eye. Another surgery, and yes, they removed the eye and sewed it all shut. She has recovered amazingly now that the infected eye has been removed. She still has a way to go, but she is adjusting to being blind in one eye. She has gotten a little spoiled since she has been sick. I have to carry her a lot, and she wants to eat out of my hand while in my lap! Bailey still doesn't understand why she is getting such special treatment. Of course, I give him a little hand held food and he gets some peanut butter when I give her her medicine. Her stitches will come out next week, but so far I am grateful that she is getting better.
> 
> I'm subbing for DD tomorrow so I better get ready for bed. Football and KTP are keeping me up! Fancy has to get her meds, both will get a little peanut butter, I'll get coffee ready for tomorrow, one more trip outside, and then to bed!


~~~Very glad your Pom is gettng better, finally.!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:45am and I am just getting on here now. Got Gage off to school at 8:30am and then went back to bed for 2 hours.
> 
> I got my stuff back yesterday that I had entered in the fair. I was soooooooooo excited to open my bag of goodies and found these.......Ribbons on everything I entered. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Congraatulations, you did really well xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening, had a nice day knitting and I am nearly finished the second sleeve of my cardigan. Sorted out several patterns to make another one, but think I will just make one up which will be a lot easier.

Off to bed now, night night


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Missed some things today, meeting this morning followed by lunch with friend. I'm trying to work on things for the Art Center but keep hitting snags. Tonight is beaded bookmarks (dangly sort) and maybe a few bead dolls, we'll see. Tomorrow is a busy day, also, helping a friend in asst living in afternoon. She is such a nice lady that I really enjoy helping her.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Thursday we will find out if Chris' girlfriend is still pregnant, she thinks she miscarried, didn't go to the doctor at the time. :? But still feeling as though she's pregnant. Twins run in my family so she may have just miscarried one,or she didn't miscarry at all and there was something else going on. Her mom is taking her to the doctor tomorrow and we'll know tomorrow night. I just hope that if she's pregnant, the baby(ies) healthy and that mom doesn't have any health issues going on whether she's pregnant or not. But I'll keep you all posted, interesting times.


That would be really nice if she was. Fingers crossed for you. When I was pregnant with Sara-Mae I was carrying twins. I lost one the doctor had never heard of that before. My cousin did the same thing so maybe she still is. Interesting times indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm lost!!!
> 
> I've got no squares to work with at all! This is the first time in three months that I didn't need to do something with them. There were days at a time that I didn't get to them but they were still *THERE* hanging around and quite visible.
> 
> ...


Oh no- maybe we should all send you some more :-D :-D :-D
Now you can knit something without thinking of the squares. Celebrate with something you really want to make.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:45am and I am just getting on here now. Got Gage off to school at 8:30am and then went back to bed for 2 hours.
> 
> I got my stuff back yesterday that I had entered in the fair. I was soooooooooo excited to open my bag of goodies and found these.......Ribbons on everything I entered. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Congratulations


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Just wanted to update you all on my boss finally asked him how mad he was at me and he said he's not mad, he is not happy about it and is sad about it but he does understand that he cant offer the benefits and I need them. That has made things much better!
> 
> .


Good to know that he is upset by your leaving rather than angry- and it makes sense that after all this time he is disappointed to be losing you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lol he is quite the handsome young man, could be a problem :thumbup:


So far, he thinks it's great. Of course, he hasn't reached the stage where the girls are calling him all the time. Of course, the school year is young! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is really neat, Melody! I've never dared look for a show to enter anything- not being one for the perfection needed- well done!


No same here- I have had people try to convince me to put things into the Show here- but like you I don't have the push to get things perfect. So I have decided that I won't consoder it. Most of the things in the show I could do if I wanted, and they would look good but not the extra care needed on finsihing etc. To my way of thinking if it won't show it doesn't matter how it looks -of course it still needs to stay in one piece! I'd much rather be knitting something else than spending hours finishing off something


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Thursday we will find out if Chris' girlfriend is still pregnant, she thinks she miscarried, didn't go to the doctor at the time. :? But still feeling as though she's pregnant. Twins run in my family so she may have just miscarried one,or she didn't miscarry at all and there was something else going on. Her mom is taking her to the doctor tomorrow and we'll know tomorrow night. I just hope that if she's pregnant, the baby(ies) healthy and that mom doesn't have any health issues going on whether she's pregnant or not. But I'll keep you all posted, interesting times.


Prayers going up


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Back from Bakersfield 4:30p.m. Exhausted. But after two months knowing she had autoimmune disease finally got a dx: Epstein-Barr so worth the trip. Came home thru Kern River Canyon. So pretty. Biue and red dragonflies, acorn woodpecker and two magpies.
Hope I can make sangha.going to take nap.
Mellie, good on you!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> No and also haven't heard from Kathy H. or Valerie and Kathy J (Gottastitch).


I heard from Kathy this week. She has been busy with lots of loads and not as much sleep. She tries to read when she cans but gets behind as do some of the rest of us.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~VERY interesting! Is that what we will be doing? :?


I will show some different techniques for the project. There isn't always a right way but rather different ways for different people. I will also explain what happens with different techniques and how it will impact final outcome as well as time efficiency.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

No time to read thoroughly so I did a quick skimming of the posts. I was trying to find somethings for DS#1 and now I am exhausted. I had a caramel apple for dinner tonight and now time for some sleep. I did find one of the things DS#1 was looking for, but not the other. He will have to deal with that for now. Hopefully further searching may give better results. I did find some things that I needed so was worthwhile. Good night everyone.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Congratulations on the ribbons Gagesmom.
I had a viewer today and an offer but it was very low. he came back with a slightly better one but i am not happy and am thinking about it. I am so fed up that I can't think straight so will take a couple of days to think about it. take care all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> No same here- I have had people try to convince me to put things into the Show here- but like you I don't have the push to get things perfect. So I have decided that I won't consoder it. Most of the things in the show I could do if I wanted, and they would look good but not the extra care needed on finsihing etc. To my way of thinking if it won't show it doesn't matter how it looks -of course it still needs to stay in one piece! I'd much rather be knitting something else than spending hours finishing off something


I fully agree!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Congratulations on the ribbons Gagesmom.
> I had a viewer today and an offer but it was very low. he came back with a slightly better one but i am not happy and am thinking about it. I am so fed up that I can't think straight so will take a couple of days to think about it. take care all.


Oh my dear! please don't be rushed into something you would regret!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh no- maybe we should all send you some more :-D :-D :-D
> Now you can knit something without thinking of the squares. Celebrate with something you really want to make.


How about a "round" wash cloth...will get you out of dreaming about squares.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mel -- great going on those exhibit ribbons!

Martina - that's a good idea.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Precious baby, SugarSugar!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do hope your Pom is better soon. I had a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel that had eye trouble. She used to get thorns in her eyes from sniffing in the undergrowth :roll: She ended up with little eyesight but managed fine and lived to a ripe old age :thumbup:


I had a 17 1/2 year old toy poodle that became totally blind and deaf. He did great! Towards the end though he didn't like to be touched. It was hard on me because I really wanted to show him my love. Finally decided that I was doing that by leaving him alone. I still miss him


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So sorry to hear about your fur-baby's problems. I understand spoiling her. After all, they're our children.
> I canceled the pet insurance I had for my cat "baby"!! It had become too expensive. I figure if I put that amount in savings I'll at least have something to show if we don't need to use it!
> The vet bill is most as bad as human Dr's!!
> Junek


I have an excellent vet, and he is the most reasonable one I have ever had. The internet said the price for that surgery was from $400-1500. Her surgery was less than $350. Her other surgery was about $250, so it mounts up! Guess I'll have to spend less at the KAP! Said no knitter ever!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm sure he is VERY upset you are leaving. You have been crucial to the smooth operating of his office. You WILL be hard to replace for sure! Not something he wants to do...and doesn't know how to tell you, probably.
> 
> It is sad when partings have such bitter emotions attached. When I retired the principal (who was crazy and very mean) never said good bye, or any parting words at all. Sad.....she was fired a couple years later, to the great relief of all the staff! They had not been able to get "out from under"! I was the lucky one!
> 
> ...


That happened to me, too! Really irritated me, but decided that it was HER problem and not mine!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> I had a 17 1/2 year old toy poodle that became totally blind and deaf.


I had a dog that went blind and no one would believe she was blind because I taught her the command, "Watch out!" when she was about to run into something. We walked the same path/area each day and she figured out where the cement triangles (car-stoppers) were and would approach lifting a foot to paw until she came to the piece. They do very well.

Here is the Banksia sweater-- not blocked yet, no time. I used worsted and size 9 needles.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I had a dog that went blind and no one would believe she was blind because I taught her the command, "Watch out!" when she was about to run into something. We walked the same path/area each day and she figured out where the cement triangles (car-stoppers) were and would approach lifting a foot to paw until she came to the piece. They do very well.
> 
> Here is the Banksia sweater-- not blocked yet, no time. I used worsted and size 9 needles.


I love it! The color is awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I love it! The color is awesome! :thumbup:


Oh, was hoping you were still up-- give me a link and I will post it tomorrow. TY


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Unfortunately, yes. It is predicted to be -3C tomorrow night, was 0 last night,
> This is about when we get our first frost every year, sometimes even in August. We usually get some nice days yet in Sept. & Oct but can have winter anytime after mid October. The joys of living so far north :roll:
> Shirlewy said she will not miss Calgary where there are records of snow every month but July, the only months I have not seen snow are June & July.


===========
We had a huge amount of snow last night and many tree branches are falling because the leaves are still there and the snow is so heavy. They expect another snow storm tonight and then it should clear up. A bit early to say the least.

We are doing well. I have done a lot of business on the computer. cancelling and setting up power - changing mail,

We leave two weeks tomorrow -- hard to believe. I hope the snow holds off. I sure won't mind getting out of the cold bitter winter. How are things going with you Bonnie - when do you go east?congratulations.

Mel- great job with your ribbons. I have not been able to catch up but will, once we are settled in at Duncan. I figure it will take about l0 days there and we should be reasonably organized.

Take care, I will try to drop around for a few minutes tomorrow. I love all the pictures. Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm am so proud of you!!! Certainly not surprised as you do gorgeous work! AWESOME GIRL!!!


gagesmom said:


> 10:45am and I am just getting on here now. Got Gage off to school at 8:30am and then went back to bed for 2 hours.
> 
> I got my stuff back yesterday that I had entered in the fair. I was soooooooooo excited to open my bag of goodies and found these.......Ribbons on everything I entered. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree! DH had to go to the doctor AGAIN this morning because it still hasn't healed completely and was put on another oil that is supposed to encourage the healing more and a prescription salve. Get those spiders eradicated Desert Joy/Sassafras!



Cashmeregma said:


> Might be time to call someone in. I have two spider bites but thank goodness they aren't poisonous but you have a much different situation with black widows. Do take care. Don't want you doing through something horrible like Gwen's DH.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sure I can work out one 



Cashmeregma said:


> Love the black ones too. Just so very adorable. Hmmmm, might there be a brooch too to wear with the earrings?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had a friend at church many years ago that they thought had miscarried and BOOM...had not and had a very healthy little boy. Hope all goes well regardless. Is so, will she still come to Wyoming as mentioned previously? Or is that a "we'll cross that bridge when necessary" topics?


Poledra65 said:


> Well, Thursday we will find out if Chris' girlfriend is still pregnant, she thinks she miscarried, didn't go to the doctor at the time. :? But still feeling as though she's pregnant. Twins run in my family so she may have just miscarried one,or she didn't miscarry at all and there was something else going on. Her mom is taking her to the doctor tomorrow and we'll know tomorrow night. I just hope that if she's pregnant, the baby(ies) healthy and that mom doesn't have any health issues going on whether she's pregnant or not. But I'll keep you all posted, interesting times.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are back from 4 days in Vancouver Island staying with our son. We found an apartment and are really pleased with it. It was found by accident the first night we arrived. Friends of my son mentioned that one was going to be put up for rent the following day. We went and saw it --
> 
> There is a small court yard in the center, with a fish pond and some chairs, the apartments are all around it - and we are on the main floor. 2 bedrooms, nice kitchen, large pantry, two small patios (one out the bedroom the other out the living room. 2 bathrooms, one ensuite. Under ground parking and not far from downtown. It doesn't look like an apartment building and we are delighted.
> 
> ...


I am so happy to hear things are going so well for your health and your move! Keeping you both in my thoughts. Tami


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I started doing embroidery....oh my goodness it's been 8 years!....standard cost was $1/1000 stitches and a pair of those earrings takes 8000 stitches.....haven't considered inflation. That is a thought.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~They are adorable! LOVE the eyes.
> I do think you should value your time, energy and supplies. So, $8 wholesale is cheating you....you should up your price....$9-10. Ask their opinion...should the retail cost be $18? Then maybe you could go to $11-12.
> Have you checked Etsy at all?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your workshop is going to be sooooo cool......and I so love time efficiency as I'm not the speediest of knitters.


pacer said:


> I will show some different techniques for the project. There isn't always a right way but rather different ways for different people. I will also explain what happens with different techniques and how it will impact final outcome as well as time efficiency.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....I like your thinking Rookie!


RookieRetiree said:


> How about a "round" wash cloth...will get you out of dreaming about squares.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful sweater Mary Jo!


Kansas g-ma said:


> I had a dog that went blind and no one would believe she was blind because I taught her the command, "Watch out!" when she was about to run into something. We walked the same path/area each day and she figured out where the cement triangles (car-stoppers) were and would approach lifting a foot to paw until she came to the piece. They do very well.
> 
> Here is the Banksia sweater-- not blocked yet, no time. I used worsted and size 9 needles.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow....have taken up a whole page even with short replies. Did forget to say that had the BEST day at Mariannes. We just sat and knitted and Cindi crocheted. We hadn't done that in what seems like ages! It is amazing how beautifully Cindi crochets. One would never think that she just learned about 2-3 months ago. 
Kansas-gma I told her about getting the crochet stuff from you and she is so excited! Thank you again!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really tired so I'm headed to bed Hugs all around!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary Jo, great job on the Banksia. Love the color.
I was so danged tired, made myself get up and dressed for sangha. Took 2 Aleve and called to Al I was going to sangha. He told me it was Tuesday. Sangha is on Wednesday!
Back to bed!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Congratulations on the ribbons Gagesmom.
> I had a viewer today and an offer but it was very low. he came back with a slightly better one but i am not happy and am thinking about it. I am so fed up that I can't think straight so will take a couple of days to think about it. take care all.


Puts you in a difficult spot. Take the low one and be finsihed with it all or move agents and hope they do a better job and something comes up soon. Don't rush into the decision


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I had a dog that went blind and no one would believe she was blind because I taught her the command, "Watch out!" when she was about to run into something. We walked the same path/area each day and she figured out where the cement triangles (car-stoppers) were and would approach lifting a foot to paw until she came to the piece. They do very well.
> 
> Here is the Banksia sweater-- not blocked yet, no time. I used worsted and size 9 needles.


Beutiful Banksia.
One of the Adelaide KPers ahs a dog who has gone blind- and she hates being surprised by anything. Guess it makes sense as they don't know what is coming especially if as with your it was also deaf. No warning at all until this large object descends onto it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary Jo, great job on the Banksia. Love the color.
> I was so danged tired, made myself get up and dressed for sangha. Took 2 Aleve and called to Al I was going to sangha. He told me it was Tuesday. Sangha is on Wednesday!
> Back to bed!


Well it's Wednesday here so you are simply on OZ/NZ time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm heading to bed, too. Didn't get pics today--will try tomorrow. And the crochet one is going to need a little more drawing. So I'll get out the graph paper and see what's what.

Good Wednesday to all, whether it's today or tomorrow. :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have not had a chance to read anything since the early pages of this week yet, hopefully this weekend. Just wanted to update you all on my boss finally asked him how mad he was at me and he said he's not mad, he is not happy about it and is sad about it but he does understand that he cant offer the benefits and I need them. That has made things much better!
> 
> ~~~That's good news! Remaining time should be better.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:45am and I am just getting on here now. Got Gage off to school at 8:30am and then went back to bed for 2 hours.
> 
> I got my stuff back yesterday that I had entered in the fair. I was soooooooooo excited to open my bag of goodies and found these.......Ribbons on everything I entered. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~CONGRATS! Well done! You certainly deserved these! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

gages mom, congratulations on all of the ribbons! I am so glad that the judges recognize beautiful work when they see it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> That happened to me, too! Really irritated me, but decided that it was HER problem and not mine!


When I was getting my undergrad degree after being home with the kids until they were in school, I also worked part-time for an agency. I was placed with a real estate appraiser and worked for him for six weeks typing up the appraisals, sending out invoices, looking up comparable properties, etc. He was gone during the day and I'd pretty much run the office every day until 3:00 p.m. when he came in and dropped off the work for me to do the next day. There was very little interaction, but when I let him know that I was taking a different assignment, he really got nasty...all I could think of was what does he think "temporary" means. People can sure be weird about things.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have always wanted a house boat...the gentle rocking would be grand!


I would also love to live on a houseboat. Some of them are very nice and modern. Of course it will probably never happen. But I still think it would be fun!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, that seems extra early..stay safe in the snow and don't get too tired out getting ready for your move.



Designer1234 said:


> ===========
> We had a huge amount of snow last night and many tree branches are falling because the leaves are still there and the snow is so heavy. They expect another snow storm tonight and then it should clear up. A bit early to say the least.
> 
> We are doing well. I have done a lot of business on the computer. cancelling and setting up power - changing mail,
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~love the waterfall rainbow! :thumbup: All the photos are great!
> I don't understand....work hard. Was there a specific agenda for you to stay at the lodge? Were you working on the boat? I think I missed something..... :|


"Tongue in cheek" comment! :XD: The general idea was to be shown as much as possible (and safe) of the wonderful wildlife and landscape in the short time there, so all the activities were efficiently timetabled; no late lie-ins etc and because you have to be escorted by the guides for safety reasons, the timetables were closely followed. All done in a very friendly manner of course, and what we had been lead to expect.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Love the bald eagle, long lens on the camera I'm assuming? Great picture and I love the two swallows one yelling at the other lol. Wonder if they are parent and child, siblings or spouses?


Yes to long lens!! But we did get quite close to the tree the eagle was perched in as we were in a boat.
The open beaked swallow was a young one, begging for food. There had been two young on the wire, and whenever an adult was flying close the beaks would open.... So cute to watch, and the adults were kept very busy. The adults have the redder breasts, and looked thinner than the young!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

TNS said:


> Yes to long lens!! But we did get quite close to the tree the eagle was perched in as we were in a boat.
> The open beaked swallow was a young one, begging for food. There had been two young on the wire, and whenever an adult was flying close the beaks would open.... So cute to watch, and the adults were kept very busy. The adults have the redder breasts, and looked thinner than the young!


Now for a few more - moving on to the Athabasca glacier field.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darowil, too funny. Slept three hours now up again at midnight. Hope I can go back to sleep.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Oh no- maybe we should all send you some more :-D :-D :-D
> Now you can knit something without thinking of the squares. Celebrate with something you really want to make.


Try something circular for a change!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Here is the Banksia sweater-- not blocked yet, no time. I used worsted and size 9 needles.[/quote]

That looks great. I fancy making a chunky sweater for winter too. Will have to finish the jacket I'm (still) on at the moment. Nearly finished but still have the shawl collar to do.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Now for a few more - moving on to the Athabasca glacier field.


Fantastic! Those are professional quality pictures. Your DH is a superb photographer. Will you be framing some of those?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Fantastic! Those are professional quality pictures. Your DH is a superb photographer. Will you be framing some of those?


I quite agree, brilliant photos.

Morning Angela xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning. Another lovely sunny day here. SPent most of yesterday knitting and I have looked up continental knitting. Think I might give it a try, just to change the movement on the arms, knit seems straight forward enough, now got to try purl.

Busy day today, off to shops this morning and then to museum to sort out some thing that we are doing for them. Mr P has a hospital appt this afternoon and WI this evening.

Hope everyone is having a good week and sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Wednesday photos...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I would also love to live on a houseboat. Some of them are very nice and modern. Of course it will probably never happen. But I still think it would be fun!


It woudl be a wonderful life I think- need one big enough to put some of my stash anyway. I've been sorting out my room today- I seem to be in competion with Jessics-Jean for the number of WIPs etc. I have reached 66 and have not yet gone intot he large tub filled with them! I could keep going for a year I think just on WIPS and UFOs let alone using up any of my stash! Clearly 1 a month as I've been aiming at this year won't have any great impact! And that doesn't include the 1/2 dozen I've put into the frog pond. The oldest would be a table cloth I started over 35 years ago- I seem to remember i went wrong somewhere and needed to work out to fudge or frog. And then i thought it had got lost in all my moves.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning. Another lovely sunny day here. SPent most of yesterday knitting and I have looked up continental knitting. Think I might give it a try, just to change the movement on the arms, knit seems straight forward enough, now got to try purl.
> 
> Busy day today, off to shops this morning and then to museum to sort out some thing that we are doing for them. Mr P has a hospital appt this afternoon and WI this evening.
> 
> ...


Lovely photos as usual- and THSs of Canada where as well. DH is a good photographer.

Purl is much harder I'm sorry to tell you than knitting- I too have learnt continental to change the h=movements of my hans. But I usually forget to start a project in it and as my tension is different I really need to stick to one in a project. I keep meaning to use it on my plain socks- they are almost all knitted so I don't need to purl much but remember when it is too late.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 10:45am and I am just getting on here now. Got Gage off to school at 8:30am and then went back to bed for 2 hours.
> 
> I got my stuff back yesterday that I had entered in the fair. I was soooooooooo excited to open my bag of goodies and found these.......Ribbons on everything I entered. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Fantastic effort. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Unfortunately, yes. It is predicted to be -3C tomorrow night, was 0 last night,
> This is about when we get our first frost every year, sometimes even in August. We usually get some nice days yet in Sept. & Oct but can have winter anytime after mid October. The joys of living so far north :roll:
> Shirlewy said she will not miss Calgary where there are records of snow every month but July, the only months I have not seen snow are June & July.


Oh gosh. Brrrr


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Just a quick visit reading a few pages at a time some great photos and great knitting,well done Mel on your ribbons.
No news yet as to when Colin funeral will be as there has to be a PM because of the asbestos,but probably be some time next week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the photos...great job on taking them TNS's DH. Love the squirrel one---so up close and personal. I can see a collage of those photos put on the wall.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree, brilliant photos.
> 
> Morning Angela xx


Morning Purple. How's the packing going??


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> I heard from Kathy this week. She has been busy with lots of loads and not as much sleep. She tries to read when she cans but gets behind as do some of the rest of us.


Thanks for the update. I really should have pm'd her and never did. Glad she's all right. But I worry that she's not getting enough sleep...really necessary for her to stay safe!
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Arrived home safely on Monday night, but had Luke all day yesterday then went out for a meal with 2 pals so this is the first time I've had to get on here! I've still got to go back and read a lot of pages so forgive me for not commenting on recent posts. I took most of my Madeira photos on my camera (rather than the iPad which is heavy to carry around) and have now downloaded them to the laptop, but it's refusing to post them! I'll get IT savvy son to look at it for me tomorrow.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I had a dog that went blind and no one would believe she was blind because I taught her the command, "Watch out!" when she was about to run into something. We walked the same path/area each day and she figured out where the cement triangles (car-stoppers) were and would approach lifting a foot to paw until she came to the piece. They do very well.
> 
> Here is the Banksia sweater-- not blocked yet, no time. I used worsted and size 9 needles.


I've heard poodles are smart and this sure proves it!!
The sweater is beautiful...great knitting and a lovely design!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ===========
> We had a huge amount of snow last night and many tree branches are falling because the leaves are still there and the snow is so heavy. They expect another snow storm tonight and then it should clear up. A bit early to say the least.
> 
> We are doing well. I have done a lot of business on the computer. cancelling and setting up power - changing mail,
> ...


Always so glad when you have a minute to join us!!
I sure hope the snow is short lived and you won't have to battle it on your way to the coast in a couple of weeks.
Please be careful when you're out and about. I hate the idea that you might fall and delay your move.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree! DH had to go to the doctor AGAIN this morning because it still hasn't healed completely and was put on another oil that is supposed to encourage the healing more and a prescription salve. Get those spiders eradicated Desert Joy/Sassafras!


I'm sorry to hear Brantley is still having problems. That place is sure hanging on!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Now for a few more - moving on to the Athabasca glacier field.


 

Love all the pictures!! But I would not be comfortable since the cold and I don't really don't mix well! And it sure looks cold!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning. Another lovely sunny day here. SPent most of yesterday knitting and I have looked up continental knitting. Think I might give it a try, just to change the movement on the arms, knit seems straight forward enough, now got to try purl.
> 
> Busy day today, off to shops this morning and then to museum to sort out some thing that we are doing for them. Mr P has a hospital appt this afternoon and WI this evening.
> 
> ...


Wow! You sure have a vine full of tomatoes! Our tomatoes around here were over a couple of weeks ago. But when my son was over about that time, he brought us some of his watermelon. It was as sweet as candy!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit reading a few pages at a time some great photos and great knitting,well done Mel on your ribbons.
> No news yet as to when Colin funeral will be as there has to be a PM because of the asbestos,but probably be some time next week.


I'm still remembering you in prayers, my dear. I think it's so hard to have a long wait for the funeral. We seem to need that for the final closure!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Thursday we will find out if Chris' girlfriend is still pregnant, she thinks she miscarried, didn't go to the doctor at the time. :? But still feeling as though she's pregnant. Twins run in my family so she may have just miscarried one,or she didn't miscarry at all and there was something else going on. Her mom is taking her to the doctor tomorrow and we'll know tomorrow night. I just hope that if she's pregnant, the baby(ies) healthy and that mom doesn't have any health issues going on whether she's pregnant or not. But I'll keep you all posted, interesting times.


We will wait for the update. Gosh she probably really should have gone to the doc before this though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> so sweet and adorable!!! love those chubby cheeks (compliment not an insult)


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit reading a few pages at a time some great photos and great knitting,well done Mel on your ribbons.
> No news yet as to when Colin funeral will be as there has to be a PM because of the asbestos,but probably be some time next week.


Keeping you in my thoughts, Agnes! Not the easiest time in the world.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kansas g-ma that is a lovely sweater and the colour is gorgeous. It is brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Love the photos, *TNS* The glacier looks awe inspiring


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Marla came by a little bit ago after Devas' vet visit, she's not very coordinated (Deva, not Marla, although Marla is not terribly coordinated either. lol) and she just falls over at times. Seems she has a shunt thingy that is not filtering out the ammonia so they will do some testing tomorrow to see if it's mild enough to control with diet and see if it closes on it's own in the next couple of months or if it's bad enough that they need to do surgery right away. Poor pup just doesn't feel good, at least Marla, being a vet tech (though not practicing) recognizes the signs at least.
> Thankfully, Ryssa is seeming to be healthy as can be, hoping that it stays that way.


So sorry to hear about this problem. Hope it closes naturally without the surgery. Poor little puppy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lin your pictures are amazing. The glacier picture made me shiver.....loved the goo sanders and squirrel too.


TNS said:


> Now for a few more - moving on to the Athabasca glacier field.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice crop of tomatoes Purple. The river picture....is that a fishing pole i your hand? And why aren't you wearing a life preserver???? (LOL) You must be safe Purple....hehehehe.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning. Another lovely sunny day here. SPent most of yesterday knitting and I have looked up continental knitting. Think I might give it a try, just to change the movement on the arms, knit seems straight forward enough, now got to try purl.
> 
> Busy day today, off to shops this morning and then to museum to sort out some thing that we are doing for them. Mr P has a hospital appt this afternoon and WI this evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I heard that one of the jet pilots reported that the windows were partially frosted over. I also heard they'd spotted the wreckage off Jamaica. But a Jamaican official said they didn't have the means to recover it.
> Junek


I haven't read enough to understand about the jet pilots being there. Will have to look up as to why that was...if they just happened to be nearby or if there was a distress message?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

66 WIPs! And I was feeling bad that I have 4 or 5!!! Thank you posting this....I don't feel guilty at all now....LOL!


darowil said:


> It woudl be a wonderful life I think- need one big enough to put some of my stash anyway. I've been sorting out my room today- I seem to be in competion with Jessics-Jean for the number of WIPs etc. I have reached 66 and have not yet gone intot he large tub filled with them! I could keep going for a year I think just on WIPS and UFOs let alone using up any of my stash! Clearly 1 a month as I've been aiming at this year won't have any great impact! And that doesn't include the 1/2 dozen I've put into the frog pond. The oldest would be a table cloth I started over 35 years ago- I seem to remember i went wrong somewhere and needed to work out to fudge or frog. And then i thought it had got lost in all my moves.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Don't you love hearing her baby-talk the swans!!?
> Junek


Yes, and especially when it answered back.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens...It must seem very strange now that all is done with the squares. A huge pressure and weight off your shoulders. Thank you so much. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

PupLover...So glad you talked with your boss. I had a feeling from just knowing you that he may have been so disappointed in losing you. I know that will always stay with you as a compliment, but too bad he didn't express it to you that way instead of making you feel badly. Bravo to you for taking the bull by the horns.

Gagesmom...WOW, that is so fantastic that everything got ribbons. YAY, BRAVO....Great Job. :thumbup: :thumbup:   :thumbup: 

Seems like I've been having some busy days lately. Yesterday taken up with the auto repair and taking much longer than expected, costing more too, but now it is all ready for winter. YAY!! Today another cold-laser treatment. I am walking so much better. Still some swelling and pain but he told me to expect that but way down and now fixing supper and getting some work done around the house are possible again. I know when I had my knees done that they continued to get better even after the treatments were over. 

Got a text from my sister yesterday and she and her DH are on the way to Hawaii. A friend of hers moved three and is going away so they offered for my sis to stay there for free if they took care of the dogs. She jumped at the chance. I hope it will be the trip of a lifetime for her.

Also, interesting that not far from here is one of the main sites for the Mormons and they have their pageant here every year. I missed it again.  Want to make sure next year to put it on our calendar. Possible that a family we know are even in it as I'm sure they were in the past. Was watching a tv program and it showed the family making a dream come true by traveling from Utah to here to see the Pageant. It is quite well done and free. Hopefully next year.
Interesting that the town of Palmyra, near Hill Cumorah, has a church on each corner, so 4 churches in the center of town. I have posted photos of this. Not far from there is the Temple for the Mormons.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just had on the news about a woman who is getting dog fur from groomers and making handbags/purses (knitting of course) and selling them for $1000! ROFL 
I need to get in that business......with all my dogs all I'd have to do is sweep but then of course I'd first need to learn to spin my own yarn.......ROFL. Geez....the purse she showed was small and $1000!!! Ridiculous!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning. Another lovely sunny day here. SPent most of yesterday knitting and I have looked up continental knitting. Think I might give it a try, just to change the movement on the arms, knit seems straight forward enough, now got to try purl.
> 
> Busy day today, off to shops this morning and then to museum to sort out some thing that we are doing for them. Mr P has a hospital appt this afternoon and WI this evening.
> 
> ...


Is that on the Loire?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr wrote:
Just a quick visit reading a few pages at a time some great photos and great knitting,well done Mel on your ribbons.
No news yet as to when Colin funeral will be as there has to be a PM because of the asbestos,but probably be some time next week.



Lurker 2 said:


> Keeping you in my thoughts, Agnes! Not the easiest time in the world.


Sorry to hear about the delay Agnes. Hope you are holding up and like Julie, I am keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got to go get some breakfast then taking one of my fur babies to get his Dapp w/o lepto shot. DD just asked if we could possibly temporarily foster a 1 year old lab/Australian shepherd mix for a friend of here's. I told her I would first need to know how long is "temporarily". Couple can't keep dog where they live currently and don't want to give dog away. I'm leaning toward a "no"; understand heir plight but geeez can you imagine the chaos here...our babies are just now settling in well with Sydney.....we shall see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> I agree that framing sweet Roland's picture would be a very nice thing to do.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness me- that will be exciting if all is ok- baby would be here much sooner than might have been expected!


Yes, it will be interesting anyway, and exciting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I didn't know that was a possibility...oh, how lovely that would be (presuming all is well)! But yes, she does need to know what's going on, and I will hope for happy news.


Thank you. It doesn't happen often but Marlas sister had that happen with her eldest son, he was a twin and she lost one early on, the other is genius level and just started college.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fingers crossed that all is well.


 :thumbup: And toes crossed here as well.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary Jo, great job on the Banksia. Love the color.
> I was so danged tired, made myself get up and dressed for sangha. Took 2 Aleve and called to Al I was going to sangha. He told me it was Tuesday. Sangha is on Wednesday!
> Back to bed!


You realize the reverse of this is the Wed morn I was supposed to go to breakfast at 7:15 and had a meeting at 8:45 and woke up at 8:15. Didn't make either one!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I've had the grand total of 2 tomatoes so far. Baby ones at that!!


Sorry your tomatoes are not doing well, that's very disappointing. 
Our San Marzanos have gone off the rails, Marlas went totally crazy and mine are too once they all ripen, we'll have canned tomatoes by the box load, but that is why we grew those, just for canning tomato sauce, the German Stripeys are looking really great also, just take so long to ripen, those I got for slicing and eating but by the time they all ripen, they'll all ripen at once and I'll probably have to can several jars of those too. I did get one off earlier this summer that was ripe and one yesterday, they are so good. The Sun Sweet cherry tomatoes (yellow), I have been eating all summer, they hardly make it into the house. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I agree...that is interesting. Praying for the best outcome!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I haven't read enough to understand about the jet pilots being there. Will have to look up as to why that was...if they just happened to be nearby or if there was a distress message?


The plane that crashed off the Eastern Shore had overflown the restricted air space above the White House. So the fighter jets were escorting it until it finally crashed in the Atlantic.
I never heard why they were near the plane that crashed off Jamaica.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and especially when it answered back.


she said when she didn't feed the Bride fast enough she would stretch her neck and sounds almost like a horse whinnying!!!
And here are some more pictures thanks to my sister.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Whoa...I take it that she didn't get to the doctors when she thought she miscarried...was the pregnancy confirmed by a doctor? Very interesting, indeed.


No, I'm rather disappointed that no one got her to the doctor, even before that, they should have already had her in to get a pregnancy confirmation and stuff. She didn't tell Christopher until he got home from work that she thought she'd miscarried. They should have gone then. :? :roll: 
She's back home in Austin with her mom now, who's making sure she goes to the doctor and everything, so that is good, then if she moves here, it won't be a problem either, if Christopher can't get off work, I or Marla can take her until she learns to drive and gets her license.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Missed some things today, meeting this morning followed by lunch with friend. I'm trying to work on things for the Art Center but keep hitting snags. Tonight is beaded bookmarks (dangly sort) and maybe a few bead dolls, we'll see. Tomorrow is a busy day, also, helping a friend in asst living in afternoon. She is such a nice lady that I really enjoy helping her.


You are keeping busy. Have a great day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just had on the news about a woman who is getting dog fur from groomers and making handbags/purses (knitting of course) and selling them for $1000! ROFL
> I need to get in that business......with all my dogs all I'd have to do is sweep but then of course I'd first need to learn to spin my own yarn.......ROFL. Geez....the purse she showed was small and $1000!!! Ridiculous!


She must be sister to my orthopedic surgeon...gouging for all the money they can get.
But so far as I'm concerned, they're crazy....the orthopedic surgeon is not longer my dr!! And I don't have a dog and if I did, she wouldn't get any of my money!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you for the kind comments about the Banksia pullover. It is going to a little girl with golden blonde curly hair, blue eyes, think the color will be lovely on her. 

Purple, you would be very popular at our Sr Center with all those tomatoes. Haven't seen that many tomatoes on a plant since we used to grow on an old dairy farmyard. 

My little Sun Gold mini tomatoes also seldom make it into the house-- I love them. And my Jingle Bell peppers are so good stuffed with veggie cream cheese. One little pepper makes 2 bites. They are also very prolific. And a sweet, not spicy pepper.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got to go get some breakfast then taking one of my fur babies to get his Dapp w/o lepto shot. DD just asked if we could possibly temporarily foster a 1 year old lab/Australian shepherd mix for a friend of here's. I told her I would first need to know how long is "temporarily". Couple can't keep dog where they live currently and don't want to give dog away. I'm leaning toward a "no"; understand heir plight but geeez can you imagine the chaos here...our babies are just now settling in well with Sydney.....we shall see.


With our two cats, another one would make life impossible!!! So I understand. But why did they move there with a dog....or if they're not allowed, why did they get one?? Sounds odd, doesn't it?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

OOPS! Sorry!

Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That would be really nice if she was. Fingers crossed for you. When I was pregnant with Sara-Mae I was carrying twins. I lost one the doctor had never heard of that before. My cousin did the same thing so maybe she still is. Interesting times indeed.


 I am very sorry you lost one, it's a sad thing to lose a baby at any point. I think it's the bodies way of saying it can't carry more than one to term at that time.
I told them that Granny was just fine with them having twins, lol. They were not impressed with the idea, I don't know why not, I tried explaining all the benefits, like they keep each other company and busy playing together, they were sceptical. lol I do hope that she is though, otherwise there is something else going on and that would not be a good something I don't think. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So far, he thinks it's great. Of course, he hasn't reached the stage where the girls are calling him all the time. Of course, the school year is young! LOL!!
> Junek


 :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Prayers going up


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Back from Bakersfield 4:30p.m. Exhausted. But after two months knowing she had autoimmune disease finally got a dx: Epstein-Barr so worth the trip. Came home thru Kern River Canyon. So pretty. Biue and red dragonflies, acorn woodpecker and two magpies.
> Hope I can make sangha.going to take nap.
> Mellie, good on you!


Glad it was a worthwhile trip and that it was a safe one. I've never seen a red or blue dragonfly I don't think, sounds lovely though as I love dragonflies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I heard from Kathy this week. She has been busy with lots of loads and not as much sleep. She tries to read when she cans but gets behind as do some of the rest of us.


Thank you for letting us know, I always think of her out on the road like David and worry when we haven't heard for a while.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Congratulations on the ribbons Gagesmom.
> I had a viewer today and an offer but it was very low. he came back with a slightly better one but i am not happy and am thinking about it. I am so fed up that I can't think straight so will take a couple of days to think about it. take care all.


I hope that you get a better offer, but I guess at least it's an offer. I'd be frustrated and irritated too though. Hugs, it sounds like you could use a big one, and a glass of wine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I had a dog that went blind and no one would believe she was blind because I taught her the command, "Watch out!" when she was about to run into something. We walked the same path/area each day and she figured out where the cement triangles (car-stoppers) were and would approach lifting a foot to paw until she came to the piece. They do very well.
> 
> Here is the Banksia sweater-- not blocked yet, no time. I used worsted and size 9 needles.


That looks fabulous, blocked or not. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ===========
> We had a huge amount of snow last night and many tree branches are falling because the leaves are still there and the snow is so heavy. They expect another snow storm tonight and then it should clear up. A bit early to say the least.
> 
> We are doing well. I have done a lot of business on the computer. cancelling and setting up power - changing mail,
> ...


Wow! Snow already? I guess that just natures little way of saying you are making the right move, as if you needed it's help to know that. 
I hope also that the weather holds off so you can have an uneventful move.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a friend at church many years ago that they thought had miscarried and BOOM...had not and had a very healthy little boy. Hope all goes well regardless. Is so, will she still come to Wyoming as mentioned previously? Or is that a "we'll cross that bridge when necessary" topics?


Yes, she is looking forward to moving here, but they are being smart about it, waiting until Christopher is in his own place and she's going to come visit as soon as he's working a full time job, just waiting on his birth certificate to get here so he can get his drivers license renewed, he hadn't realized it had expired. He doesn't want her to move here until she's visited and makes an educated decision, but I think she'd move here even if we were having one of Shirleys' snow storms, to be with Christopher.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mary Jo, great job on the Banksia. Love the color.
> I was so danged tired, made myself get up and dressed for sangha. Took 2 Aleve and called to Al I was going to sangha. He told me it was Tuesday. Sangha is on Wednesday!
> Back to bed!


LOL! I've done that, but at least you could go back to bed, hope that you got the rest you needed.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just caught up and I will have to go soon to get ready for work. 11:30am to 4pm today. Nice short shift. :thumbup: 

Thank all of you so much for the kind comments on my ribbons, I am overwhelmed with the responses. Thank you each and everyone of you.


Agnes you are still in my thoughts and prayers.(((hugs)))


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that you get a better offer, but I guess at least it's an offer. I'd be frustrated and irritated too though. Hugs, it sounds like you could use a big one, and a glass of wine.


Thank you for the hugs, much needed. He has upped the offer this afternoon. I am still thinking about it. No wine so I drank lots of strong tea instead. Typically English!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning. Another lovely sunny day here. SPent most of yesterday knitting and I have looked up continental knitting. Think I might give it a try, just to change the movement on the arms, knit seems straight forward enough, now got to try purl.
> 
> Busy day today, off to shops this morning and then to museum to sort out some thing that we are doing for them. Mr P has a hospital appt this afternoon and WI this evening.
> 
> ...


Have a great day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It woudl be a wonderful life I think- need one big enough to put some of my stash anyway. I've been sorting out my room today- I seem to be in competion with Jessics-Jean for the number of WIPs etc. I have reached 66 and have not yet gone intot he large tub filled with them! I could keep going for a year I think just on WIPS and UFOs let alone using up any of my stash! Clearly 1 a month as I've been aiming at this year won't have any great impact! And that doesn't include the 1/2 dozen I've put into the frog pond. The oldest would be a table cloth I started over 35 years ago- I seem to remember i went wrong somewhere and needed to work out to fudge or frog. And then i thought it had got lost in all my moves.


I thought I had a lot of WIPs but now I feel much better, no where near that many. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just a quick visit reading a few pages at a time some great photos and great knitting,well done Mel on your ribbons.
> No news yet as to when Colin funeral will be as there has to be a PM because of the asbestos,but probably be some time next week.


So sorry that there are delays on laying Colin to rest, keeps you in a kind of limbo. Hugs to keep you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We will wait for the update. Gosh she probably really should have gone to the doc before this though.


I thoroughly agree.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear about this problem. Hope it closes naturally without the surgery. Poor little puppy.


Thank you, we'll find out in a couple of hours as to whether or not she'll get surgery right away or wait and see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got to go get some breakfast then taking one of my fur babies to get his Dapp w/o lepto shot. DD just asked if we could possibly temporarily foster a 1 year old lab/Australian shepherd mix for a friend of here's. I told her I would first need to know how long is "temporarily". Couple can't keep dog where they live currently and don't want to give dog away. I'm leaning toward a "no"; understand heir plight but geeez can you imagine the chaos here...our babies are just now settling in well with Sydney.....we shall see.


Oh my, Sydney and a Lab/Aussie mix, that would be a wirlwind going through your house, I don't ever think it'd be the same again. Instead of a hole in the middle of the sofa, I don't think you'd have a sofa. lol


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I thought I had a lot of WIPs but now I feel much better, no where near that many. lol


I do too! I think that would drive me crazy, and I'm a very laid back clutterer! I do like the idea of setting a goal. I need to do that. I have quite a few projects planned, but just can't get started. That may be my goal today! Get another one started!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> she said when she didn't feed the Bride fast enough she would stretch her neck and sounds almost like a horse whinnying!!!
> And here are some more pictures thanks to my sister.
> Junek


LOL! Not a spoiled swan there. lol 
Lovely Sundae and the sunrise is just glorious.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> "Tongue in cheek" comment! :XD: The general idea was to be shown as much as possible (and safe) of the wonderful wildlife and landscape in the short time there, so all the activities were efficiently timetabled; no late lie-ins etc and because you have to be escorted by the guides for safety reasons, the timetables were closely followed. All done in a very friendly manner of course, and what we had been lead to expect.


~~~ahhhhh....thanks for the explanation. I was wondering.... :? Other than bears & maybe moose, what would be the dangers out there?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you for the hugs, much needed. He has upped the offer this afternoon. I am still thinking about it. No wine so I drank lots of strong tea instead. Typically English!


Then I'll send another one. 
Good that he upped the offer again, but it will take some thought for a little while before you make a decision. Strong tea works wonders.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> 66 WIPs! And I was feeling bad that I have 4 or 5!!! Thank you posting this....I don't feel guilty at all now....LOL!


If we count things other than knitting, I am sure I have that many if not more. :roll:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Now for a few more - moving on to the Athabasca glacier field.


~~~What wonderful photos!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, David came home for the night last night, now he's off to Michigan. It's a nice crisp day out, I had to shut the front window partway since my fingers are chilled enough to not want to type properly. lol Don't want to close the windows all the way, I'm enjoying the cool before it gets cold and I have to shut the house all up and turn on the heat. 
Since I'm caught up, I guess I should get around and do something. Have a great day all, I'll check in again in a while.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Agnes, holding you in my heart, dear lady. I hope things are resolved soon. It's hard when something like this is delayed.

Martina, good luck with the buyer. Been there.

Off to breakfast out today--back later. Hugs & blessings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I do too! I think that would drive me crazy, and I'm a very laid back clutterer! I do like the idea of setting a goal. I need to do that. I have quite a few projects planned, but just can't get started. That may be my goal today! Get another one started!


LOL, I started 2 last week and one this week, but I did finish one and it's blocking now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

New pic of Ryssa


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ryssa is so cute.
Maya and I had 40 minute walk. Tired, almost didn't go. But went on automatic and got dressed and the rest was programmed in. Glad I went. Would have felt like a slug. And it was a nice cool 67 degrees.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Ryssam is adorable. She looks very like one of the two poodles owned by my watercolor "mentor." The first time I came to their house, she nipped me on the butt. The teacher was so embarrassed. I laughed. But now the poodle and I are on much friendlier terms.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Ryssa is just darling! I really miss my dog but have no business getting another. Love my cat but sure can't take them for walks-- I've tried. 

We had a rain last night, 1/2 inch, maybe, more to the north of us. It is so muggy that when I walked home from breakfast I almost needed the umbrella--felt damp and house is also very damp-feeling.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ryssa is so cute. Just a little ball of fur! 

Gwen, don't look at the dog unless you want to take him! Trust me, I always go with the intention of "just looking" and never leave empty handed! I really should live where I could home all of the babies that need one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Ryssam is adorable. She looks very like one of the two poodles owned by my watercolor "mentor." The first time I came to their house, she nipped me on the butt. The teacher was so embarrassed. I laughed. But now the poodle and I are on much friendlier terms.


 :shock: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I am very sorry you lost one, it's a sad thing to lose a baby at any point. I think it's the bodies way of saying it can't carry more than one to term at that time.
> I told them that Granny was just fine with them having twins, lol. They were not impressed with the idea, I don't know why not, I tried explaining all the benefits, like they keep each other company and busy playing together, they were sceptical. lol I do hope that she is though, otherwise there is something else going on and that would not be a good something I don't think.
> Hugs


I figure it happens for a reason too. I hope there is nothing else wrong medically. Fingers crossed everything will be fine. 
I always wanted twins, but figure with having my first two a year apart I pretty much had that. Then the last two were 15 months apart and are still very close. I have two grands born the same day. They are just like twins when one is hurt the other one knows it and can tell you where the other hurts.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> New pic of Ryssa


Awww Ryssa is so cute and love the little dress.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you for the hugs, much needed. He has upped the offer this afternoon. I am still thinking about it. No wine so I drank lots of strong tea instead. Typically English!


I do hope he upped the offer to a reasonable amount this time. Strong tea is good for the soul, my grandma always said that when ever she needed to think about something. 
HUGS


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I figure it happens for a reason too. I hope there is nothing else wrong medically. Fingers crossed everything will be fine.
> I always wanted twins, but figure with having my first two a year apart I pretty much had that. Then the last two were 15 months apart and are still very close. I have two grands born the same day. They are just like twins when one is hurt the other one knows it and can tell you where the other hurts.


It's amazing how they can be so close even though they weren't born together or like the grands, not born by the same mom. But fun I bet. 
I guess that Kerrys mom or grandmom are going to buy here a round trip ticket to visit so that she can make the decision to move or not, Chris just told me that I need to let her know when is a good time. So I'll send her a message and chat with her about it.  It will be nice to meet her ahead of her moving here permanently, lol, well, to meet her at all actually.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Awww Ryssa is so cute and love the little dress.


She's a mess. lol She's attacking the couch just now, thinks the blanket on it isn't soft enough and needs tenderizing. lol 
Thank you, it's a drops pattern top. 
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=4014&lang=en
I used the Malabrigo Arroyo in color Borrajas


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Morning Purple. How's the packing going??


Everythinng (including the kitchen sink) is on the bed in the guest room. I will start wittling it down over the next couple of weeks xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice crop of tomatoes Purple. The river picture....is that a fishing pole i your hand? And why aren't you wearing a life preserver???? (LOL) You must be safe Purple....hehehehe.


Not a fishing rod, a boat hook and we had just stopped for lunch so had taken life preserver off. Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Is that on the Loire?


The river is the Sarte which runs into the Loire.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Good am to all: I am very slow this week in catching up from all the activity last week. The weather is very strange here very cold in the late night and early am need the heater, but in the 90s very early in the afternoon. It is 9:40 ion the am and is already hot. I do not tolerate real hot weather too well. It is hard to balance my fluids and food as my appetite is so poor. I forget to eat and kind of nauseous. The nurse was here yesterday and she also has Crohn's so understands how I am feeling and why I don't have much faith in the medical treatments. She also
has refused the treatments. I am going to get off to get some more rest. Hope all is well. My thoughts are with all of you and particularly those who are suffering physically and emotionally. I hope tomorrow will be a better day. Love to all. Marlark


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Not a spoiled swan there. lol
> Lovely Sundae and the sunrise is just glorious.


I'm glad you enjoyed the video and pictures! 
The sun was a welcome sight since we'd had 2 days of really heavy rain that flooded a lot of streets, roads and houses!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's amazing how they can be so close even though they weren't born together or like the grands, not born by the same mom. But fun I bet.
> I guess that Kerrys mom or grandmom are going to buy here a round trip ticket to visit so that she can make the decision to move or not, Chris just told me that I need to let her know when is a good time. So I'll send her a message and chat with her about it.  It will be nice to meet her ahead of her moving here permanently, lol, well, to meet her at all actually.


It is amazing how close they can be, The grands funny as can be. One girl one boy and they are so cute. Once Nick went crying to Elishia he needed a band aid cause DJ cut her finger. They were not even in the same state at the time. Sure enough DJ had cut her finger. 
Yes it would be nice to meet Kerry first. I can imagine how excited you are to meet her. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She's a mess. lol She's attacking the couch just now, thinks the blanket on it isn't soft enough and needs tenderizing. lol
> Thank you, it's a drops pattern top.
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=4014&lang=en
> I used the Malabrigo Arroyo in color Borrajas


Silly puppy. May does that all the time to here bed. Kiwi does it too it is funny in the middle of the night Kiwi is trying to make here bed softer. :roll:

Thanks for the link :thumbup: :thumbup: I have downloaded the pattern may have to make it for soon. Wishful thinking for me right now.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> So sorry that there are delays on laying Colin to rest, keeps you in a kind of limbo. Hugs to keep you.


And more hugs from me. It's a difficult time for you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Everythinng (including the kitchen sink) is on the bed in the guest room. I will start wittling it down over the next couple of weeks xx


I do the same thing when I am going on holidays. Everything is packed and repacked several times over.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ahhhhh....thanks for the explanation. I was wondering.... :? Other than bears & maybe moose, what would be the dangers out there?


Falling off the boat? Or on land, falling over precipices, down cliffs etc. They seemed most concerned about the danger from Grizzlies, which can inflict enormous damage with those powerful claws even if they don't kill you. But, we were assured that because the guides 'know' the local bears they can be reasonably sure of how far away to stay, and which ones are less upset by people. When we were on land they walked ahead and behind us and made sure that bears would hear us so not be surprised which apparently is what provokes an attack. The females with cubs have learned that humans are useful in keeping the males at a distance. (They may attack the cubs if they aren't theirs) The staff said they haven't had any attacks on visitors, but several years ago a private guest of the owners did all the wrong things, got too close when the bear was obviously alarmed, stared at it, and then ran rather than playing dead, and he got so badly clawed that he was lucky to survive, and is very badly scarred.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Everythinng (including the kitchen sink) is on the bed in the guest room. I will start wittling it down over the next couple of weeks xx


Don't forget to allow plenty of space for all the goodies you'll be returning with! I'm sure you and Londy are going to have the best time ever, and we will need to hear ALL about it in due course.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've been watching the video for the 2-handed knitting for Pacer's workshop at the KAP. Many times my stitches end up the wrong way and tension is terrible. I'll try to keep practicing, but I really should be working on my projects! I guess that is why I don't want to switch to Continental; I don't like to practice!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought I had bookmarked your sister's blog and apparently did not and can not remember the sit address. Can you post it again?


jknappva said:


> she said when she didn't feed the Bride fast enough she would stretch her neck and sounds almost like a horse whinnying!!!
> And here are some more pictures thanks to my sister.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are right it does sound odd. Didn't think to ask DD why they moved to such a place. Must remember to ask her later today.
I really don't think I will consider fostering anyway; just too much. 


jknappva said:


> With our two cats, another one would make life impossible!!! So I understand. But why did they move there with a dog....or if they're not allowed, why did they get one?? Sounds odd, doesn't it?
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ryssa is so cute. How is her name pronounced? Also loved the little jumper.



Poledra65 said:


> New pic of Ryssa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right....DD just came in and I asked her why the couple lived/moved into a place that wouldn't allow dogs. She said they had just gotten married. Also said she didn't know them that well...any-who.....I'm not going to foster the dog. Perhaps one of their parents (since they are newlyweds) can help them out. Just gotta say no.


pammie1234 said:


> Ryssa is so cute. Just a little ball of fur!
> 
> Gwen, don't look at the dog unless you want to take him! Trust me, I always go with the intention of "just looking" and never leave empty handed! I really should live where I could home all of the babies that need one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Or she can mail your goodies home.....of course postage may be high....not sure.


TNS said:


> Don't forget to allow plenty of space for all the goodies you'll be returning with! I'm sure you and Londy are going to have the best time ever, and we will need to hear ALL about it in due course.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> 66 WIPs! And I was feeling bad that I have 4 or 5!!! Thank you posting this....I don't feel guilty at all now....LOL!


~~~She has set the bar!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've been watching the video for the 2-handed knitting for Pacer's workshop at the KAP. Many times my stitches end up the wrong way and tension is terrible. I'll try to keep practicing, but I really should be working on my projects! I guess that is why I don't want to switch to Continental; I don't like to practice!


I found another video where you hold both yarns in your right hand (for us throwers) one flicked with the first finger and one flicked with the middle finger...I'm not sure yet how it works to 'catch" the floats, but it looks interesting. I'll try it tomorrow--I need to get a good night's sleep before I try it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is amazing how close they can be, The grands funny as can be. One girl one boy and they are so cute. Once Nick went crying to Elishia he needed a band aid cause DJ cut her finger. They were not even in the same state at the time. Sure enough DJ had cut her finger.
> Yes it would be nice to meet Kerry first. I can imagine how excited you are to meet her. :-D[/quote
> 
> Trying to explain to a little one why they cant take that band aid to the other one was orobably a whole nother interesting ordeal too.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL, I started 2 last week and one this week, but I did finish one and it's blocking now.


Beautiful!! Love the color!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are right it does sound odd. Didn't think to ask DD why they moved to such a place. Must remember to ask her later today.
> I really don't think I will consider fostering anyway; just too much.


~~~Especially that you will be gone for KAP.....who will "mind the store?"


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I thought I had bookmarked your sister's blog and apparently did not and can not remember the sit address. Can you post it again?


Gladly! 
http://www.thesedaysofmine.com
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Silly puppy. May does that all the time to here bed. Kiwi does it too it is funny in the middle of the night Kiwi is trying to make here bed softer. :roll:
> 
> Thanks for the link :thumbup: :thumbup: I have downloaded the pattern may have to make it for soon. Wishful thinking for me right now.


😀 If it actuallyworked to make the bed as ofter, I'd use that method on mine. Lol
May must be getting big. 
 Nice thing about patterns, they'll be there when you are ready.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ryssa is so cute. How is her name pronounced? Also loved the little jumper.


Ryssa, short i


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~She has set the bar!


 :XD: She certinly has.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Beautiful!! Love the color!
> Junek


Thank you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I finally got a photo of the Tabitha shawl in blue. I want to keep this one. LOL I'm just waiting for input from my testers and then the pattern can go up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Love the Tabitha and how it lays against shoulders.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got a photo of the Tabitha shawl in blue. I want to keep this one. LOL I'm just waiting for input from my testers and then the pattern can go up.


Don't blame you for keeping this one, it's such a pretty blue and lovely shape. I think quite a few of us are going to be knitting a Tabitha! Is it going up here or on Ravelry?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > It is amazing how close they can be, The grands funny as can be. One girl one boy and they are so cute. Once Nick went crying to Elishia he needed a band aid cause DJ cut her finger. They were not even in the same state at the time. Sure enough DJ had cut her finger.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got a photo of the Tabitha shawl in blue. I want to keep this one. LOL I'm just waiting for input from my testers and then the pattern can go up.


 I love it you have done a brilliant job. Love the blue colour.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 😀 If it actuallyworked to make the bed as ofter, I'd use that method on mine. Lol
> May must be getting big.
> Nice thing about patterns, they'll be there when you are ready.


I would use that method too if it really worked. Kiwi will pick her bed up and shake it then lay it down and tuck in the edges if she thinks it's not comfortable enough. 
Good thing patterns are still there, almost always.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorry your tomatoes are not doing well, that's very disappointing.
> Our San Marzanos have gone off the rails, Marlas went totally crazy and mine are too once they all ripen, we'll have canned tomatoes by the box load, but that is why we grew those, just for canning tomato sauce, the German Stripeys are looking really great also, just take so long to ripen, those I got for slicing and eating but by the time they all ripen, they'll all ripen at once and I'll probably have to can several jars of those too. I did get one off earlier this summer that was ripe and one yesterday, they are so good. The Sun Sweet cherry tomatoes (yellow), I have been eating all summer, they hardly make it into the house. lol


Should be able to get some more. There are plenty of green ones and at the moment we are getting some lovely warm weather so I hope they ripen before it starts to get cold again. Otherwise they will have to come in doors to ripen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> New pic of Ryssa


Awwwww...So sweet.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Thank you for the hugs, much needed. He has upped the offer this afternoon. I am still thinking about it. No wine so I drank lots of strong tea instead. Typically English!


A difficult decision to make Martina. I think you're very wise to take your time. It's very tempting to take a lower offer after all this time just so you can move on, but you have to be sure it will be enough for you to do what you want to do. Don't give it away! If he's really keen perhaps he will up his offer again. Have another cup of tea while you're waiting!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil wrote:
It woudl be a wonderful life I think- need one big enough to put some of my stash anyway. I've been sorting out my room today- I seem to be in competion with Jessics-Jean for the number of WIPs etc. I have reached 66 and have not yet gone intot he large tub filled with them! I could keep going for a year I think just on WIPS and UFOs let alone using up any of my stash! Clearly 1 a month as I've been aiming at this year won't have any great impact! And that doesn't include the 1/2 dozen I've put into the frog pond. The oldest would be a table cloth I started over 35 years ago- I seem to remember i went wrong somewhere and needed to work out to fudge or frog. And then i thought it had got lost in all my moves.


Poledra65 said:


> I thought I had a lot of WIPs but now I feel much better, no where near that many. lol


I think I would go crazy. Funny how we are different that way. I think 2 or 3 projects is too many. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer wrote:
I heard from Kathy this week. She has been busy with lots of loads and not as much sleep. She tries to read when she cans but gets behind as do some of the rest of us.



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you for letting us know, I always think of her out on the road like David and worry when we haven't heard for a while.


Think of her often. Have a little crocheted angel that reminds me of her and to pray for her safety.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 wrote:
Back from Bakersfield 4:30p.m. Exhausted. But after two months knowing she had autoimmune disease finally got a dx: Epstein-Barr so worth the trip. Came home thru Kern River Canyon. So pretty. Biue and red dragonflies, acorn woodpecker and two magpies.
Hope I can make sangha.going to take nap.
Mellie, good on you!


________________________________
So glad they know what it is but I hope they can do something about it to help her.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I do too! I think that would drive me crazy, and I'm a very laid back clutterer! I do like the idea of setting a goal. I need to do that. I have quite a few projects planned, but just can't get started. That may be my goal today! Get another one started!


I do try to finish one project before starting another or it never gets finished. Having said that I have several UFOs around. I'm trying to get this jacket finished before starting on anything else, but I do have to get a couple of baby garments done before they arrive at the end of the month and then I want to get started on a chunky sweater for winter! And I haven't even picked up the needles for over a week!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got a photo of the Tabitha shawl in blue. I want to keep this one. LOL I'm just waiting for input from my testers and then the pattern can go up.


I really like the back where it doesn't go into a point. So lovely. Great job knitting and designing both. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra...Can't find your original post but see posts alluding to the fact that your son's significant other may still be pregnant if it was a twin. Wouldn't that be wonderful. If this is so I hope it helps your son's spirits too along with hers. Can't wait to find out more. Confusing till you find out more, I'm sure but nice to have some hope.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not getting caught up today. Had my treatments and then home around noon and watched the funeral online of a police officer, 32 yrs. old who was killed by a parolee just out of jail. Police came from as far away as Georgia and other officers allowed all the Rochester police to come to the funeral as they took care of the city. He has a 4 yr. old and 3 month old. Have to get supper started. Have tomatoes diced and baking in oven with spices, olive oil, and lots of diced garlic. Makes a nice pomodoro sauce and a way to use up a lot of the tomatoes from the CSA. You don't even have to skin them and can even use cherry tomatoes.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right....DD just came in and I asked her why the couple lived/moved into a place that wouldn't allow dogs. She said they had just gotten married. Also said she didn't know them that well...any-who.....I'm not going to foster the dog. Perhaps one of their parents (since they are newlyweds) can help them out. Just gotta say no.


I think that's the right decision Gwen. Sounds like you have enough on your hands right now!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Don't blame you for keeping this one, it's such a pretty blue and lovely shape. I think quite a few of us are going to be knitting a Tabitha! Is it going up here or on Ravelry?


I'll put it on Ravelry and when I do, I'll post in the Designer shop section here. Thank you all for your compliments!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I found another video where you hold both yarns in your right hand (for us throwers) one flicked with the first finger and one flicked with the middle finger...I'm not sure yet how it works to 'catch" the floats, but it looks interesting. I'll try it tomorrow--I need to get a good night's sleep before I try it.


Please post it if you think it is worth watching!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, you are making the correct decision, especially since they aren't DD's close friends. I'm getting pretty good at saying "no." It's hard, but sometimes it is the best thing to do for ourselves.

Beautiful shawl, Sorlena. I love the color.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> 66 WIPs! And I was feeling bad that I have 4 or 5!!! Thank you posting this....I don't feel guilty at all now....LOL!


After looking through the other box I figure I must have over 100. Some may never get done. But some don't need much-like sewing up only plus/minus a neckband. Some are ones the girls grew out of before I finished them, others I ran out of yarn. Some (many?) are ones I got distracted from by greener pastures. I really do need to aim to get things finished!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, you are making the correct decision, especially since they aren't DD's close friends. I'm getting pretty good at saying "no." It's hard, but sometimes it is the best thing to do for ourselves.
> 
> Beautiful shawl, Sorlena. I love the color.


Thanks!

I have always been afraid that if I foster, I won't be willing to give them back, so I have not done it! :XD:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got a photo of the Tabitha shawl in blue. I want to keep this one. LOL I'm just waiting for input from my testers and then the pattern can go up.


As I said, it's beautiful...it bears repeating. You're so talented!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> If we count things other than knitting, I am sure I have that many if not more. :roll:


Oh no- does that mean I should look in the cupboard where my cross stitch etc is? Stopped those when my eyes told me I was getting older so have some UFOs in there as well. Haven't gone back to them as even with glasses I still find them hard. And no time to recommence something with all my knitting (and a few crochet UFOs (a few of the UFOs come from Mum and one from Vicky- does that make it any better?)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, I have decided to accept this third offer as he won't go any higher and I want to get moved and settled. My boys all approve so hopefully all goes according to plan. Not that I have a real plan yet, but you know what I mean. next step is for the agent to check the buyers finances so that is all up to them. Fingers crossed. Thanks for the hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Martina...one door closing another door opening!! May it be a great adventure and bring you all the happiness in the world.

Sorlenna -- love the Tabitha...but I've so many projects on my to do list -- I'll put that one my someday file.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

just caught up at6:20pm.

Martina my fingers are crossed for you too. It has been a long hard road for you with the selling of your house.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right....DD just came in and I asked her why the couple lived/moved into a place that wouldn't allow dogs. She said they had just gotten married. Also said she didn't know them that well...any-who.....I'm not going to foster the dog. Perhaps one of their parents (since they are newlyweds) can help them out. Just gotta say no.


Or maybe one doesn't want a dog. And you sure don't need another one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Don't blame you for keeping this one, it's such a pretty blue and lovely shape. I think quite a few of us are going to be knitting a Tabitha! Is it going up here or on Ravelry?


Like me to add to my 100+ WIPs/UFOs. But it looks lovely and I want to try the shape so I won't be resisting the temptation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Martina, hopefully the buyer's finances will meet the criteria- it has been a long wait for you, to get close to settlement, thinking positive thoughts!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Well, I have decided to accept this third offer as he won't go any higher and I want to get moved and settled. My boys all approve so hopefully all goes according to plan. Not that I have a real plan yet, but you know what I mean. next step is for the agent to check the buyers finances so that is all up to them. Fingers crossed. Thanks for the hugs.


And now for the long process of settling assuming finance is OK- unless things have changed it is very stressful over there because it seems to drag on forever with little protection for the seller. 
But it will be nice to have it all finished.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Simply stunning! I hope mine turns out even half as nice. I will do my best to get it done but I am slow....


Sorlenna said:


> I finally got a photo of the Tabitha shawl in blue. I want to keep this one. LOL I'm just waiting for input from my testers and then the pattern can go up.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got a photo of the Tabitha shawl in blue. I want to keep this one. LOL I'm just waiting for input from my testers and then the pattern can go up.


Can I make this shawl shorter so it stops just below waist? I love the look, just cannot wear long shawls because of there the "tail" ends up. The shawl is just lovely.

Martina, glad you got an acceptable offer-- hope things go smoothly. Had he put down earnest money (I think that's the right term)?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

the Tabitha shawl is lovely. I am sure it will be a popular pattern.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Martina I am so happy you were comfortable accepting the 3rd offer. I will pray that the potential buyer's finances go through well and it gets settled quickly.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm not getting caught up today. Had my treatments and then home around noon and watched the funeral online of a police officer, 32 yrs. old who was killed by a parolee just out of jail. Police came from as far away as Georgia and other officers allowed all the Rochester police to come to the funeral as they took care of the city. He has a 4 yr. old and 3 month old. Have to get supper started. Have tomatoes diced and baking in oven with spices, olive oil, and lots of diced garlic. Makes a nice pomodoro sauce and a way to use up a lot of the tomatoes from the CSA. You don't even have to skin them and can even use cherry tomatoes.


Your dinner looks delicious :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, yes she has Epstein-Barr which apparently if all goes well is self limiting to three months. They will continue prednisone. Can go into mono or MS but that is worse case scenario. A viral and autoimmune diseas can be spread through saliva.
Had a nice nap and feeling restored. Will make sangha tonight.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Well, I have decided to accept this third offer as he won't go any higher and I want to get moved and settled. My boys all approve so hopefully all goes according to plan. Not that I have a real plan yet, but you know what I mean. next step is for the agent to check the buyers finances so that is all up to them. Fingers crossed. Thanks for the hugs.


Fingers crossed that things will work out for you. I understand wanting to get moved and settled. Glad the boys approve. :thumbup: Now you can work out a plan


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

My sis and I did the Alan Dart local LYS Christmas gnome workshop last evening. There were 8 ladies and a great young instructor, very helpful but not in your face. You can find the pattern on Alan Dart's UK home page. We each purchased it online and brought it with us. I had a chance to tell the ladies about the KAL and especially Designer1234's cute bears. It was a fun evening, but I've gotten out of practice with my knitting. It felt good for both of us to get back to it again and remember how much we enjoy knitting. 
I love the beautiful blue shawl..it is awesome.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

My sis and I did the Alan Dart local LYS Christmas gnome workshop last evening. There were 8 ladies and a great young instructor, very helpful but not in your face. You can find the pattern on Alan Dart's UK home page. We each purchased it online and brought it with us. I had a chance to tell the ladies about the KAL and especially Designer1234's cute bears. It was a fun evening, but I've gotten out of practice with my knitting. It felt good for both of us to get back to it again and remember how much we enjoy knitting. 
I love the beautiful blue shawl..it is awesome.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I love the blue shawl too! The color is lovely. I really admire your talent creating patterns!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

If anybody is bored and needs another WIP-check out yarnspirations mystery adventure scarf KAL. It is really cute as it starts with the beginning of a story and then you get to pick what happens next. When you click on what option you want for the story to take place, then you get the first clue to a scarf to be knitted. They also provide videos to watch in order to learn the stitch offered. It is just starting this week so not to late to jump in and have another WIP to add to project list.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Can I make this shawl shorter so it stops just below waist? I love the look, just cannot wear long shawls because of there the "tail" ends up. The shawl is just lovely.
> 
> Martina, glad you got an acceptable offer-- hope things go smoothly. Had he put down earnest money (I think that's the right term)?


Hmm. I don't know, actually. The pattern is in the first few rows (it's done bottom up), and starting on a row higher up would either mean calculating the stitch repeats for the appropriate row or leaving it out; starting on a later row would also make it shorter around. I may try to do one top down, just to see (I know at least one person has done it, but the lace pattern for her shawl didn't appeal to me--it is in a book).

Edit: Also meant to comment on Martina's post! I do hope things go smoothly and work out to your satisfaction.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Congratulations, Martina! I'm so happy that you feel comfortable with this final offer. I hope everything is smooth sailing from now on!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> If anybody is bored and needs another WIP-check out yarnspirations mystery adventure scarf KAL. It is really cute as it starts with the beginning of a story and then you get to pick what happens next. When you click on what option you want for the story to take place, then you get the first clue to a scarf to be knitted. They also provide videos to watch in order to learn the stitch offered. It is just starting this week so not to late to jump in and have another WIP to add to project list.


That sounds really cute! Of course, I don't really need any more projects!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Martina, I'm hoping that when you look back on all this house trauma, you will see it's gone exactly as it should have and that there are lots of good things ahead for you. I'm glad that you have an offer, and even though it's not what you thought it should be, if you've decided it's right, then it is. I wish you a happy future.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, fell asleep in my chair and just woke up...LOL Guess that means I need to go to bed so hugs to everyone. TTYL


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Like Gwenie, I'm out of here. Tomorrow is Stitch Therapy at Sr Center, always fun. I hope to finish the fingerless mitts I've been working on. I worked on one today while Virginia (friend in asst living) worked on her pillow. She had measured wrong and we had most of the pillow done before I discovered it. Got it fixed fairly easily, just took some time. Pillow looked nice. It goes in her wheelchair. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, glad you are comfortable with final offer.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It's probably time for me to say good-night also. I hope everyone has a good night/day!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Just going to start reading backwards to try and catch up with this active group.never know what you all have been up to..
Traveled to the lake today to work my three days here. It sure feels like fall here and looks like it also. Love to outside this time of year and lots of projects to work on for sure.
Love to all. Will try and catch up and see what has been happening.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Well, I have decided to accept this third offer as he won't go any higher and I want to get moved and settled. My boys all approve so hopefully all goes according to plan. Not that I have a real plan yet, but you know what I mean. next step is for the agent to check the buyers finances so that is all up to them. Fingers crossed. Thanks for the hugs.


Congratulations, will be a big load of your mind for sure.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Well, I have decided to accept this third offer as he won't go any higher and I want to get moved and settled. My boys all approve so hopefully all goes according to plan. Not that I have a real plan yet, but you know what I mean. next step is for the agent to check the buyers finances so that is all up to them. Fingers crossed. Thanks for the hugs.


So pleased for you Martina. Fingers crossed that all goes through smoothly now. Keep cracking the whip over those solicitors - they're the ones who always seem to drag their heels in house sale transactions!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

The worst part is over now, Martina. Decision made, now you can get on. I hope the rest goes smoothly, the boys' approval is reassuring on your selling price too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL, I started 2 last week and one this week, but I did finish one and it's blocking now.


 :thumbup: I do like this. Pretty pattern and colour.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> New pic of Ryssa


So sweet and cuddly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got a photo of the Tabitha shawl in blue. I want to keep this one. LOL I'm just waiting for input from my testers and then the pattern can go up.


That is beautiful. It does drape wonderfully.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Martina, hopefully the buyer's finances will meet the criteria- it has been a long wait for you, to get close to settlement, thinking positive thoughts!


Me. too!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a wet and windy Great Bend. It is currently 18.8c/66f at 05:02. The wind started about midnight some gusts are pretty strong, blowing some smaller items around on the deck. It is raining as well, the dogs don't really want to go out. 

Today's coffee might have posted it before, but it fits. Neems when I go away for the day; this is where if find her when I return. 

Healing energy for those in need and HUGS for everyone. 
For anyone in the path of this wind and rain stay safe.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Good morning to you. Great photos to start the day :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Martina, keeping everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy and slightly cooler Surrey. Had a good time at the WI last night, I am now inundated with poppies and bunting!

Sendig healing vibes and hugs to all

Thursday photos....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Great Bend. It is currently 18.8c/66f at 05:02. The wind started about midnight some gusts are pretty strong, blowing some smaller items around on the deck. It is raining as well, the dogs don't really want to go out.
> 
> Today's coffee might have posted it before, but it fits. Neems when I go away for the day; this is where if find her when I return.
> 
> ...


Love the coffee Caren and your cat is the image of one we used to have when we lived in Jersey. xx


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Purplefi* it is sunny and warm in Wales! Love the photos especially the one of the lollipop :lol:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Paula. You can be sure I'll be wearing a pair at the KAP....LOL.


If I was coming to your KAP, I would order a few pairs for myself. But as I am not, oh well.. Enjoy them, they are cute


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Don't forget to allow plenty of space for all the goodies you'll be returning with! I'm sure you and Londy are going to have the best time ever, and we will need to hear ALL about it in due course.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love both photos...I don't believe I've seen the knitting design in the coffee before. Neems probably feels close by the family in the laundry basket...the laundry room is always the warmest in the house since it's also the furnace and water heater room - I spend a lot of time in there also.

Good to see your posts coming more often -- makes me hope that your family is getting back to some semblence of a new normal -- at least I hope and like to think so..you've all been through so much this past year.

More rain last night, but certainly not as bad as the storm last week. Hope your storm isn't as dangerous as ours was.

DD#2 gets home from her business trip later tonight - she'll fly from Madrid to Toronto to Chicago so I'm sure will be wiped out. DGS will be back to his home tonight; we've had a great time with him these past two weeks.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Great Bend. It is currently 18.8c/66f at 05:02. The wind started about midnight some gusts are pretty strong, blowing some smaller items around on the deck. It is raining as well, the dogs don't really want to go out.
> 
> Today's coffee might have posted it before, but it fits. Neems when I go away for the day; this is where if find her when I return.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It looks so pretty there...and DGS is precious!!!



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and slightly cooler Surrey. Had a good time at the WI last night, I am now inundated with poppies and bunting!
> 
> Sendig healing vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Thursday photos....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Great Bend. It is currently 18.8c/66f at 05:02. The wind started about midnight some gusts are pretty strong, blowing some smaller items around on the deck. It is raining as well, the dogs don't really want to go out.
> 
> Today's coffee might have posted it before, but it fits. Neems when I go away for the day; this is where if find her when I return.
> 
> ...


Lovely coffee!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Great Bend. It is currently 18.8c/66f at 05:02. The wind started about midnight some gusts are pretty strong, blowing some smaller items around on the deck. It is raining as well, the dogs don't really want to go out.
> 
> Today's coffee might have posted it before, but it fits. Neems when I go away for the day; this is where if find her when I return.
> 
> ...


Good morning Caren. Thanks for the coffee, as you say it fits! No wind or rain here (at the moment) we are having a nice Indian summer.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Well, I have decided to accept this third offer as he won't go any higher and I want to get moved and settled. My boys all approve so hopefully all goes according to plan. Not that I have a real plan yet, but you know what I mean. next step is for the agent to check the buyers finances so that is all up to them. Fingers crossed. Thanks for the hugs.


Yay... I hope it all goes through smoothly.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Well, I have decided to accept this third offer as he won't go any higher and I want to get moved and settled. My boys all approve so hopefully all goes according to plan. Not that I have a real plan yet, but you know what I mean. next step is for the agent to check the buyers finances so that is all up to them. Fingers crossed. Thanks for the hugs.


I'm so hoping this sale will go through quickly. I know you're ready to move on.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Good morning to you. Great photos to start the day :thumbup:


Good afternoon to you by now. Thank you :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Great Bend. It is currently 18.8c/66f at 05:02. The wind started about midnight some gusts are pretty strong, blowing some smaller items around on the deck. It is raining as well, the dogs don't really want to go out.
> 
> Today's coffee might have posted it before, but it fits. Neems when I go away for the day; this is where if find her when I return.
> 
> ...


Good morning, Caren! Always enjoy coffee with you.
She sure looks cosy!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and slightly cooler Surrey. Had a good time at the WI last night, I am now inundated with poppies and bunting!
> 
> Sendig healing vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Thursday photos....


Good afternoon Purple. Love the little one's expression and the view of across the field is lovely.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and slightly cooler Surrey. Had a good time at the WI last night, I am now inundated with poppies and bunting!
> 
> Sendig healing vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Thursday photos....


I don't know whose expression I love more!!!LOL!
What peaceful setting for his house!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Love the coffee Caren and your cat is the image of one we used to have when we lived in Jersey. xx


She is such a sweetheart to and cuddly as ever. Her and Knitums are sisters it funny to watch them. One minute they are best friends the next mortal enemies.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pretty kitty Caren. The coffee is cool....an't imagine making it...I'd end up with a yarn barf coffee....lol. By the way the barn fro your previous post is looking great.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Great Bend. It is currently 18.8c/66f at 05:02. The wind started about midnight some gusts are pretty strong, blowing some smaller items around on the deck. It is raining as well, the dogs don't really want to go out.
> 
> Today's coffee might have posted it before, but it fits. Neems when I go away for the day; this is where if find her when I return.
> 
> ...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Whine kebab, or tas (it's like a shallow ... pot) kebab.

It's something we really like - and my son loved during this summer...















http://kulinarniexperimenti.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/p1080066.jpg http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_9WMU_BH025s/TOQEPhT0pcI/AAAAAAAAAaw/W25qzYIaGx0/s1600/IMGP0356.JPG

Cut 1/2 kg meat (pork or veal) to pieces (am, about the size of the last big finger phalanx) and fry it a bit. Cut 2 - 3 onions to small cubes and fry it with the meat. Add a soup spoon of tomato squash and red pepper and fry a bit with the meat and onions. Add a glass of whine (red or white - different tastes and recipes) and some water if needed and boil slowly (low temperature), ad a table spoon of pre-baked flower.

Serve with rise or squashed potatoes:

- rise: fry onion, add rise and stir till the rise gets glassy (color-wise), add water (3:1) and solt
- squashed potatoes:
Cut potatoes, boil with little water, squash, add salt, milk and a bit of water, a bit of butter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the pictures....especially throne of Mr. P & grandson. Definitely frame this picture; so cute.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and slightly cooler Surrey. Had a good time at the WI last night, I am now inundated with poppies and bunting!
> 
> Sendig healing vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Thursday photos....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH & I are off to the Waffle House for breakfast.....still no appliances in the kitchen and I'm tired of just toast....Ttyl


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Whine kebab, or tas (it's like a shallow ... pot) kebab.
> 
> It's something we really like - and my son loved during this summer...
> 
> ...


Thanks for your regional dish- it sounds good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love both photos...I don't believe I've seen the knitting design in the coffee before. Neems probably feels close by the family in the laundry basket...the laundry room is always the warmest in the house since it's also the furnace and water heater room - I spend a lot of time in there also.
> 
> Good to see your posts coming more often -- makes me hope that your family is getting back to some semblence of a new normal -- at least I hope and like to think so..you've all been through so much this past year.
> 
> ...


No heaters in that room, she takes my waters and drags them under the sofa to sleep on. I have to be careful to keep my delicate scarves up she will take themas well. I've had dogs do this before, never a cat.

We are working getting back to a new normal. The teens are settling into the school routine slowly. We have to go to their grandfathers funeral this weekend. Things will be a bit sensitive next week. My stepdad has been asking for me to go see him, I have had the flu all week so haven't made it over.

The wind gusts are worse at times. All my chimes are gone since the fire. I had several that wouldn't move until the wind reached a certain mph. I miss them the most, something about wind chimes is relaxing.

Love the grandkids but it is nice when they go home even for the night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH & I are off to the Waffle House for breakfast.....still no appliances in the kitchen and I'm tired of just toast....Ttyl


Sound slike a good reason to go out for breakfast- enjoy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovely coffee!


Thank you! this is one I'd love to figure out how to make. I have figured out a few of them only because they use a pattern and sprinkle cocoa powder over it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> No heaters in that room, she takes my waters and drags them under the sofa to sleep on. I have to be careful to keep my delicate scarves up she will take themas well. I've had dogs do this before, never a cat.
> 
> We are working getting back to a new normal. The teens are settling into the school routine slowly. We have to go to their grandfathers funeral this weekend. Things will be a bit sensitive next week. My stepdad has been asking for me to go see him, I have had the flu all week so haven't made it over.
> 
> ...


You need to wait until you are sure you aren't contagious anymore before you go to see him- he doesn't want your bugs.
Next week will be hard for the grands. I can imagine how good it must be to have them go and give you some peace. They would be exhausting no matter how much you love them. There is a reason why women can't have children when they are older- it's too hard to manage as well as when we are younger.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:



> Good morning Caren. Thanks for the coffee, as you say it fits! No wind or rain here (at the moment) we are having a nice Indian summer.


good afternoon Angela. You are most welcome  Still lots of rain rather heavy at times here. Lucky you for nice weather, enjoy while you can.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren! Always enjoy coffee with you.
> She sure looks cosy!!
> Junek


Good morning, June! Always a pleasure to share coffee with everyone. 
She was I imagine seems how even when I picked the basket up she wasn't moving.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's kind of the way with sisters, isn't it?



NanaCaren said:


> She is such a sweetheart to and cuddly as ever. Her and Knitums are sisters it funny to watch them. One minute they are best friends the next mortal enemies.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, sorry to hear you had flu. Hope you are feeling better. Love coffee.
Darowil, thank you for regional recipe sounds wonderful.
Josephine, love the pic and how DGS holds the lollipop as far away as he can from Grandpa.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This sounds a lot like our beef stew or even swiss steak....very yummy and tastes so good when our weather is on the cool or cold side.



HandyFamily said:


> Whine kebab, or tas (it's like a shallow ... pot) kebab.
> 
> It's something we really like - and my son loved during this summer...
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> You need to wait until you are sure you aren't contagious anymore before you go to see him- he doesn't want your bugs.
> Next week will be hard for the grands. I can imagine how good it must be to have them go and give you some peace. They would be exhausting no matter how much you love them. There is a reason why women can't have children when they are older- it's too hard to manage as well as when we are younger.


I definitely have to wait, I would be compromising both mum and dad so not a good thing at all. Very hard to stay away seems how I am used to seeing them more often than I have been able to of late.  
I am not looking forward to next week and the moodiness. Seems how they loved him a lot. Yes it very hard to mange when we are older. You have to have a whole new way of dealing with things that were simple when you were younger.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I hear you and can't even imagine how exhausted you must be physically and emotionally--you're carrying a lot on those shoulders. Hope the teens come through this next week okay; and that you are able to visit your DSF. Hugso to all of you.



NanaCaren said:


> No heaters in that room, she takes my waters and drags them under the sofa to sleep on. I have to be careful to keep my delicate scarves up she will take themas well. I've had dogs do this before, never a cat.
> 
> We are working getting back to a new normal. The teens are settling into the school routine slowly. We have to go to their grandfathers funeral this weekend. Things will be a bit sensitive next week. My stepdad has been asking for me to go see him, I have had the flu all week so haven't made it over.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's kind of the way with sisters, isn't it?


YES it sure is. Reminds me of my girls and my sisters too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, sorry to hear you had flu. Hope you are feeling better. Love coffee.
> Darowil, thank you for regional recipe sounds wonderful.
> Josephine, love the pic and how DGS holds the lollipop as far away as he can from Grandpa.


There is a nasty bug going around the schools here. I am getting there. Thank you! I must say this coffee is one of my favorites.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> I do try to finish one project before starting another or it never gets finished. Having said that I have several UFOs around. I'm trying to get this jacket finished before starting on anything else, but I do have to get a couple of baby garments done before they arrive at the end of the month and then I want to get started on a chunky sweater for winter! And I haven't even picked up the needles for over a week!


I've just seen Gypsycream's Poppets (knitted dolls) and that's definitely my next project, they're gorgeous!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Well, I have decided to accept this third offer as he won't go any higher and I want to get moved and settled. My boys all approve so hopefully all goes according to plan. Not that I have a real plan yet, but you know what I mean. next step is for the agent to check the buyers finances so that is all up to them. Fingers crossed. Thanks for the hugs.


That's good news. I hope it all goes through smoothly and you get to move soon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hear you and can't even imagine how exhausted you must be physically and emotionally--you're carrying a lot on those shoulders. Hope the teens come through this next week okay; and that you are able to visit your DSF. Hugso to all of you.


It has been an exhausting year so far. We have a fantastic crew building the barn. Seth knows them all by name, he doesn't understand why I don't. As long as their grandmother doesn't be her usual, umm self they should be ok. 
Thank you for the hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've just seen Gypsycream's Poppets (knitted dolls) and that's definitely my next project, they're gorgeous!


Good afternoon Kate! Those are so very cute, I can see why you want to make them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I don't know whose expression I love more!!!LOL!
> What peaceful setting for his house!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> No heaters in that room, she takes my waters and drags them under the sofa to sleep on. I have to be careful to keep my delicate scarves up she will take themas well. I've had dogs do this before, never a cat.
> 
> We are working getting back to a new normal. The teens are settling into the school routine slowly. We have to go to their grandfathers funeral this weekend. Things will be a bit sensitive next week. My stepdad has been asking for me to go see him, I have had the flu all week so haven't made it over.
> 
> ...


Glad you're getting to a new normal Caren and I hope you are feeling better soon. I know what you mean about the GKs and I've only the one! DS's partner has started working full time and as her parents are going on holiday for the next two weeks, we'll have Luke 8-5 every weekday for those two weeks....I think I may need another holiday at the end of that! :shock: At the moment (almost 2pm) he and I are lying in bed as he refuses to sleep in the cot here. All of you who think he is such a smiley boy should have heard the screams! LOL. He's sound asleep and I'm stuck here so a great excuse to spend time with you lot!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon Kate! Those are so very cute, I can see why you want to make them.


I thought I would try to make a boy one for Luke.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad you're getting to a new normal Caren and I hope you are feeling better soon. I know what you mean about the GKs and I've only the one! DS's partner has started working full time and as her parents are going on holiday for the next two weeks, we'll have Luke 8-5 every weekday for those two weeks....I think I may need another holiday at the end of that! :shock: At the moment (almost 2pm) he and I are lying in bed as he refuses to sleep in the cot here. All of you who think he is such a smiley boy should have heard the screams! LOL. He's sound asleep and I'm stuck here so a great excuse to spend time with you lot!


New normal is going to different for sure. The teens have all made their own plans on how the barn should be set up. Not the fantastic wood shop we had and the craft area will be very different. A lot less of everything but just as much fun as before. 
I know what you mean about the screaming when they get fussy. Seth still does at times when he gets very tired.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I thought I would try to make a boy one for Luke.


A boy one would be very cute. Mum used to make all kinds of knitted/ crocheted fool for the grand kids.

Seth is posting morning coffee for everyone this morning. He wants you to show His baby Luke when he gets up.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you all who have sent their good wishes on my house sale, you are very kind. the next stage is waiting for the buyer to go to the agents to have his finances checked so I can do no more till then really. Well, I need to get some house papers together so I should be upstairs sorting that out but am trying to motivate myself and not succeeding at the moment. Fortunately my eldest son will be dealing with it after this as I hate that sort of thing.
It is a lot cooler today here with a cloudy sky. 
Remembering the 9/11 victims.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A boy one would be very cute. Mum used to make all kinds of knitted/ crocheted fool for the grand kids.
> 
> Seth is posting morning coffee for everyone this morning. He wants you to show His baby Luke when he gets up.


You can tell him I definitely will do that!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, no, not beef - it's much too tough - just pork (not the fat parts) or young cow's calf's meat.



RookieRetiree said:


> This sounds a lot like our beef stew or even swiss steak....very yummy and tastes so good when our weather is on the cool or cold side.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> You can tell him I definitely will do that!


Seth says "alright" smiled and :thumbup: :wink: He is so cute this morning.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad you're getting to a new normal Caren and I hope you are feeling better soon. I know what you mean about the GKs and I've only the one! DS's partner has started working full time and as her parents are going on holiday for the next two weeks, we'll have Luke 8-5 every weekday for those two weeks....I think I may need another holiday at the end of that! :shock: At the moment (almost 2pm) he and I are lying in bed as he refuses to sleep in the cot here. All of you who think he is such a smiley boy should have heard the screams! LOL. He's sound asleep and I'm stuck here so a great excuse to spend time with you lot!


This little angel? Screaming? No way, it can't be... :lol: Everyone could tell from the picture - he could not possibly get angry or tired, not him, not ever...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, no, not beef - it's much too tough - just pork (not the fat parts) or young cow's calf's meat.


Hello glad to see you on here. How are things with you? I thick I will be trying this dish out it sounds and looks good. I will use pork for mine.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> This little angel? Screaming? No way, it can't be... :lol: Everyone could tell from the picture - he could not possibly get angry or tired, not him, not ever...


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My two sisters are 11 and 12 years older than me so they were in charge of taking care of me before they moved away from home and then I was their babysitter by the time was 12 so we had to build a sister relationship once I was an adult. I can say that we're each very different, but very close and have each others' backs....but, my daughters--different story...they are only 13 months apart so are close, but also can get into real stinks..



NanaCaren said:


> YES it sure is. Reminds me of my girls and my sisters too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope that it's not that respiratory thing that I've been hearing about...I'm very alert because DGS has allergies and anything can switch to an infection quickly...this stuff really scares me.

Hope you continue to get better.



NanaCaren said:


> There is a nasty bug going around the schools here. I am getting there. Thank you! I must say this coffee is one of my favorites.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I saw them too --- aren't they adorable!!!??



KateB said:


> I've just seen Gypsycream's Poppets (knitted dolls) and that's definitely my next project, they're gorgeous!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

He's adorable...I think this is standard pose for the little ones. Our DD sleeps on her back with one leg crossed over the other...I saw her DS sleeping in this same pose this week -- very interesting and cute.



KateB said:


> Glad you're getting to a new normal Caren and I hope you are feeling better soon. I know what you mean about the GKs and I've only the one! DS's partner has started working full time and as her parents are going on holiday for the next two weeks, we'll have Luke 8-5 every weekday for those two weeks....I think I may need another holiday at the end of that! :shock: At the moment (almost 2pm) he and I are lying in bed as he refuses to sleep in the cot here. All of you who think he is such a smiley boy should have heard the screams! LOL. He's sound asleep and I'm stuck here so a great excuse to spend time with you lot!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning, Seth---you're a good buddy to Luke---we probably can't call him a baby anymore He can adopt baby Serena as the new baby in the TP family.



NanaCaren said:


> A boy one would be very cute. Mum used to make all kinds of knitted/ crocheted fool for the grand kids.
> 
> Seth is posting morning coffee for everyone this morning. He wants you to show His baby Luke when he gets up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds good..I'll have to make this now that our weather has gone from being 80F degrees to 50F degrees.



HandyFamily said:


> Oh, no, not beef - it's much too tough - just pork (not the fat parts) or young cow's calf's meat.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> No heaters in that room, she takes my waters and drags them under the sofa to sleep on. I have to be careful to keep my delicate scarves up she will take themas well. I've had dogs do this before, never a cat.
> 
> We are working getting back to a new normal. The teens are settling into the school routine slowly. We have to go to their grandfathers funeral this weekend. Things will be a bit sensitive next week. My stepdad has been asking for me to go see him, I have had the flu all week so haven't made it over.
> 
> ...


You really have a lot on your plate right now. I hope you can recover from your illness soon as you have to be very strong for your family. I'm glad the barn is coming along, and hope that it will be all that you want. I understand about the wind chimes. I love them, too. I don't have many, but I love hearing them when the wind blows.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gypsycreams dolls are so cute. I still have a WIP bear that I started when the parade was going on! Guess I'd better wait to order the dolls!

Gwen, I hope you get your appliances up and running soon. However, I love eating breakfast out! I haven't been cooking much lately, and my weigh in last night really showed it. I'm making a list for the grocery store, and get back on program. I think it is hard to cook for one. It just seems easier to eat cereal, sandwiches, or junk food!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Whine kebab, or tas (it's like a shallow ... pot) kebab.
> 
> It's something we really like - and my son loved during this summer...
> 
> ...


Looks and sounds great. I'll have to show it to my daughter so we can have it soon. Thank you for posting it.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> No heaters in that room, she takes my waters and drags them under the sofa to sleep on. I have to be careful to keep my delicate scarves up she will take themas well. I've had dogs do this before, never a cat.
> 
> We are working getting back to a new normal. The teens are settling into the school routine slowly. We have to go to their grandfathers funeral this weekend. Things will be a bit sensitive next week. My stepdad has been asking for me to go see him, I have had the flu all week so haven't made it over.
> The wind gusts are worse at times. All my chimes are gone since the fire. I had several that wouldn't move until the wind reached a certain mph. I miss them the most, something about wind chimes is relaxing.
> ...


My prayers are with you and your family. You've had so much on your shoulders this last year.
I hope you're soon well enough to visit your mom and step-dad.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, June! Always a pleasure to share coffee with everyone.
> She was I imagine seems how even when I picked the basket up she wasn't moving.


She was probably hoping you'd just leave her. My cat really fusses at me when I make her get out of my chair. She's in whichever one I'm not in. She sounds like the old lady she is!!
Hope your weather improves. We had really nasty weather the first of the week. Just a couple of miles from my sister's house across the river, they had 12 inches of rain in about 18 hours.....lots of flooded roads.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It has been an exhausting year so far. We have a fantastic crew building the barn. Seth knows them all by name, he doesn't understand why I don't. As long as their grandmother doesn't be her usual, umm self they should be ok.
> Thank you for the hugs.


Is this the same crew that rebuilt your deck several months ago? I remember you were very pleased with their work.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad you're getting to a new normal Caren and I hope you are feeling better soon. I know what you mean about the GKs and I've only the one! DS's partner has started working full time and as her parents are going on holiday for the next two weeks, we'll have Luke 8-5 every weekday for those two weeks....I think I may need another holiday at the end of that! :shock: At the moment (almost 2pm) he and I are lying in bed as he refuses to sleep in the cot here. All of you who think he is such a smiley boy should have heard the screams! LOL. He's sound asleep and I'm stuck here so a great excuse to spend time with you lot!


Oh, I remember those times from my children so well. Particularly the boys...they're demons one minute and when they fall asleep, they look like angels. 
Both my boys had almost white, curly hair until they were about 8 yrs old. And only a year's difference in age. So many times, women at church would comment they looked like angels....little did they know!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A boy one would be very cute. Mum used to make all kinds of knitted/ crocheted fool for the grand kids.
> 
> Seth is posting morning coffee for everyone this morning. He wants you to show His baby Luke when he gets up.


And another darling boy!!! Good morning, Seth!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you all who have sent their good wishes on my house sale, you are very kind. the next stage is waiting for the buyer to go to the agents to have his finances checked so I can do no more till then really. Well, I need to get some house papers together so I should be upstairs sorting that out but am trying to motivate myself and not succeeding at the moment. Fortunately my eldest son will be dealing with it after this as I hate that sort of thing.
> It is a lot cooler today here with a cloudy sky.
> Remembering the 9/11 victims.


If you're like me, it's such a relief to drop those dealings into the hands of one of your children. I do that with my taxes. I send it all to my daughter in TX and she does it all online. I don't even want to have to sign the darn papers!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My two sisters are 11 and 12 years older than me so they were in charge of taking care of me before they moved away from home and then I was their babysitter by the time was 12 so we had to build a sister relationship once I was an adult. I can say that we're each very different, but very close and have each others' backs....but, my daughters--different story...they are only 13 months apart so are close, but also can get into real stinks..


My sister was only 17 months younger than I (not the one of the gorgeous pictures...she's 16 YEARS younger) and we were close and could also get into those stinks. I realized when she died that no one else shared so many of my memories like she did!!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kati, the recipe sounds good!

Caren, healing & hugs to you this week, as it sounds like a tough one. When it rains, it pours, as they say...but I hope you recover soon and get to visit and that the other GM behaves herself. 

I, too, know well how loud a small child can be. My first two were 16 mos apart and they either loved each other dearly or were bent on killing each other. And sometimes, silence is worse--it always made me very suspicious! LOL

The crochet shawl is frogged back to the first row and in time out. I am not sure what's not working, but it's just not. So I'll think on it and do some more drawing. I probably won't get back to it until next week--we have the wedding stuff all day Sunday and Saturday will be for running errands and whatnot. My hair needs trimming something fierce (one not so good thing about having short hair--it gets shaggy quick).

Has anyone heard from Sam lately?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Well, I have decided to accept this third offer as he won't go any higher and I want to get moved and settled. My boys all approve so hopefully all goes according to plan. Not that I have a real plan yet, but you know what I mean. next step is for the agent to check the buyers finances so that is all up to them. Fingers crossed. Thanks for the hugs.


Wonderful. Hope the process goes smoothly. Here's to new beginnings.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Good to see Seeth and Luke.
Sammie, I know what you mean about diet. I'm o on weight watchers.
Maya and I jogged 20 min.jets. Then met a friend and her Golden and walked 15 minutes. Nice cool morning temp. Was 67 degrees at end of walk.
Finished scarf and will block before knitting group this afternoon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, yes she has Epstein-Barr which apparently if all goes well is self limiting to three months. They will continue prednisone. Can go into mono or MS but that is worse case scenario. A viral and autoimmune diseas can be spread through saliva.
> Had a nice nap and feeling restored. Will make sangha tonight.


Sure hope it doesn't develop into anything else. Mono is no fun and MS is even worse, but as you say, a worse case scenario. I looked it up and saw where in the US so many children already have the infection but no lasting results.

So glad you are feeling restored and can get to sangha.

I finally have a day with no appointments and am feeling better myself. Have been a little neglectful lately of taking supplements doctor gave me but trying to get back on track. Not in nearly as much pain now and hoping I can get back to walking more. I actually dreamt that I was running and I felt no pain so I know I am ready. If I keep gaining weight from inactivity I won't be able to walk at all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darlene, thank you. Glad your treatments are helping g.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Your dinner looks delicious :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Caren, last nights was just as good. What a great way to use up tomatoes, no skinning or anything, just wash good, cut, add what you want...I wanted lots of garlic, diced, all from my garden. Light touch of Italian spices and I added some kale, baby zucchini that won't get the chance to come to full fruition now. Fried one zucchini blossom with dusting of flour and split that with DH. The secret though is the good tasting tomatoes. They make it flavorful or not.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> My sis and I did the Alan Dart local LYS Christmas gnome workshop last evening. There were 8 ladies and a great young instructor, very helpful but not in your face. You can find the pattern on Alan Dart's UK home page. We each purchased it online and brought it with us. I had a chance to tell the ladies about the KAL and especially Designer1234's cute bears. It was a fun evening, but I've gotten out of practice with my knitting. It felt good for both of us to get back to it again and remember how much we enjoy knitting.
> I love the beautiful blue shawl..it is awesome.


I will check that out. Thank you so much for reminding me. He does so many great things.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n wrote:
My sis and I did the Alan Dart local LYS Christmas gnome workshop last evening. There were 8 ladies and a great young instructor, very helpful but not in your face. You can find the pattern on Alan Dart's UK home page. We each purchased it online and brought it with us. I had a chance to tell the ladies about the KAL and especially Designer1234's cute bears. It was a fun evening, but I've gotten out of practice with my knitting. It felt good for both of us to get back to it again and remember how much we enjoy knitting. 
I love the beautiful blue shawl..it is awesome.



Cashmeregma said:


> I will check that out. Thank you so much for reminding me. He does so many great things.


Oh they are so cute and make me laugh. Not at them but because they make me happy. What fun to do a workshop on them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n...How did you get the patterns for the gnomes. I don't see them on his site? Did you get the Yuletide ones? Oops! I see you said you found it on the homesite. I will check there again. I didn't see a section for gnomes and tried All Patterns. Hmmmm. Ravelry directs one to Knitting Simple. Just so adorable for the grandkids...or me. :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Great Bend. It is currently 18.8c/66f at 05:02. The wind started about midnight some gusts are pretty strong, blowing some smaller items around on the deck. It is raining as well, the dogs don't really want to go out.
> 
> Today's coffee might have posted it before, but it fits. Neems when I go away for the day; this is where if find her when I return.
> 
> ...


The perfect coffee for here but how in the world did they do that. Probably used a knitting needle. :wink:

Love the kitty.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and slightly cooler Surrey. Had a good time at the WI last night, I am now inundated with poppies and bunting!
> 
> Sendig healing vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Thursday photos....


Too cute with DGS not wanting to give up his lollipop. How Beautiful the area is where you DS lives!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> The river is the Sarte which runs into the Loire.


Reminded me of that area. Just so peaceful and beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pretty kitty Caren. The coffee is cool....an't imagine making it...I'd end up with a yarn barf coffee....lol. By the way the barn fro your previous post is looking great.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> Whine kebab, or tas (it's like a shallow ... pot) kebab.
> 
> It's something we really like - and my son loved during this summer...
> 
> ...


Great to see you again. :thumbup: Always fun to get recipes from you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> No heaters in that room, she takes my waters and drags them under the sofa to sleep on. I have to be careful to keep my delicate scarves up she will take themas well. I've had dogs do this before, never a cat.
> 
> We are working getting back to a new normal. The teens are settling into the school routine slowly. We have to go to their grandfathers funeral this weekend. Things will be a bit sensitive next week. My stepdad has been asking for me to go see him, I have had the flu all week so haven't made it over.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you have been under the weather but glad to hear the teens are adjusting to school. Think my younger DGS will be glad the weather is bad and sure he is hoping soccer will be cancelled. He has problems with his hips and really doesn't want to do this but mom feels it is good exercise and I stay out of it because I understand his side and I know she is right too. Hope the funeral won't be too hard on the children and so sorry you can't visit SF. Even when you aren't sick it must be difficult to know which way to turn. No wonder you got sick. Yes, you must really miss your chimes. Such a beautiful sound in the wind.

When I looked out the window the clouds were moving so fast. Amazing as the window look north toward the lake, so get some amazing cloud fronts coming in from Ontario.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! this is one I'd love to figure out how to make. I have figured out a few of them only because they use a pattern and sprinkle cocoa powder over it.


I'm picturing a narrow shish kabob point, ha ha, such as a knitting needle ( a little knitting humor)....going through the foam and allowing the coffee to come up in the pattern created????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> You need to wait until you are sure you aren't contagious anymore before you go to see him- he doesn't want your bugs.
> Next week will be hard for the grands. I can imagine how good it must be to have them go and give you some peace. They would be exhausting no matter how much you love them. There is a reason why women can't have children when they are older- it's too hard to manage as well as when we are younger.


I just said the same thing recently after having the grandchildren. Love them sooooo much but just not full-time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Glad you're getting to a new normal Caren and I hope you are feeling better soon. I know what you mean about the GKs and I've only the one! DS's partner has started working full time and as her parents are going on holiday for the next two weeks, we'll have Luke 8-5 every weekday for those two weeks....I think I may need another holiday at the end of that! :shock: At the moment (almost 2pm) he and I are lying in bed as he refuses to sleep in the cot here. All of you who think he is such a smiley boy should have heard the screams! LOL. He's sound asleep and I'm stuck here so a great excuse to spend time with you lot!


Oh how precious...As DH's grandma used to say, You are such a good boy when you are sleeping. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> A boy one would be very cute. Mum used to make all kinds of knitted/ crocheted fool for the grand kids.
> 
> Seth is posting morning coffee for everyone this morning. He wants you to show His baby Luke when he gets up.


Seth, thank you sooooooooo much for the coffee. Sending you love and hugs. We all love seeing you and your dear friend Luke. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Glad you're getting to a new normal Caren and I hope you are feeling better soon. I know what you mean about the GKs and I've only the one! DS's partner has started working full time and as her parents are going on holiday for the next two weeks, we'll have Luke 8-5 every weekday for those two weeks....I think I may need another holiday at the end of that! :shock: At the moment (almost 2pm) he and I are lying in bed as he refuses to sleep in the cot here. All of you who think he is such a smiley boy should have heard the screams! LOL. He's sound asleep and I'm stuck here so a great excuse to spend time with you lot!


That is seriously cute

:thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds good..I'll have to make this now that our weather has gone from being 80F degrees to 50F degrees.


Ours is going back and forth too Rookie. Hope these changes don't bring tornadoes where you are. Pretty rare here, but not unknown.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> My sister was only 17 months younger than I (not the one of the gorgeous pictures...she's 16 YEARS younger) and we were close and could also get into those stinks. I realized when she died that no one else shared so many of my memories like she did!!
> Junek


Sorry you lost her. Know it is sweet and sad to remember those stinks. Big Hugs.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> A boy one would be very cute. Mum used to make all kinds of knitted/ crocheted fool for the grand kids.
> 
> Seth is posting morning coffee for everyone this morning. He wants you to show His baby Luke when he gets up.


Another cutie!

:thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Kati, the recipe sounds good!
> 
> Caren, healing & hugs to you this week, as it sounds like a tough one. When it rains, it pours, as they say...but I hope you recover soon and get to visit and that the other GM behaves herself.
> 
> ...


Just wondering about Sam. Thinking maybe jet lag, or not doing well after flight, or taking advantage of the ladies giving him these weeks off. Hope it is the latter.

Have fun at the wedding seeing friends and perhaps family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, thank you. Glad your treatments are helping g.


Yes. Now I want to buy a machine for myself. Major investment though.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I have been wondeig about Sam, too. I hope all is well.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi from a cooler, wet NE Ohio. We had a big storm with the possibility of tornadoes head straight for our town yesterday. The weather was taking over the tv station and warning all of us to head for cover. Great warning but no storm. I'm relieved but an awful lot of drama! The front brought cooler weather which I'm glad for because I have work in the barn to catch up on.
I met with Joy (Ohio) yesterday and we figured out the border for the afghans. We will both be excited to see them finished. 
I do hope everyone is well or getting well. I still have to catch up on all the news. nittergma


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My sister was only 17 months younger than I (not the one of the gorgeous pictures...she's 16 YEARS younger) and we were close and could also get into those stinks. I realized when she died that no one else shared so many of my memories like she did!!
> Junek


I have 20 months difference with my brother - I'm bigger, well, ok, older - and... we use to play a lot together, and also fight with each other - when we were little I was usually winning, for I had the advantage of being heavier...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1:30pm here and I am just getting on now. I laid down on the couch after Gage left for school this morning and slept til 12:15pm. :shock: :shock: :shock: So yesterday was hot and sticky and we had a down pouring of rain most of yesterday afternoon and last night. Today you need to be wearing a sweater as it is soooooo cold out there.

I have finished purple hat number 7 and going to start another today.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, we did have a major storm come through last Friday and the forecasters never even caught it to warn people...they're being more cagey and careful now and it's been forecast for just about every day. I hope we don't get any more---but it's likely that we will.



Cashmeregma said:


> Ours is going back and forth too Rookie. Hope these changes don't bring tornadoes where you are. Pretty rare here, but not unknown.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We sure do appreciate all you ladies are doing to get these afghans ready for the KAP.



nittergma said:


> Hi from a cooler, wet NE Ohio. We had a big storm with the possibility of tornadoes head straight for our town yesterday. The weather was taking over the tv station and warning all of us to head for cover. Great warning but no storm. I'm relieved but an awful lot of drama! The front brought cooler weather which I'm glad for because I have work in the barn to catch up on.
> I met with Joy (Ohio) yesterday and we figured out the border for the afghans. We will both be excited to see them finished.
> I do hope everyone is well or getting well. I still have to catch up on all the news. nittergma


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma- I got to witness first hand a stovetop like yours -- the induction type. My brother in Houston redid his entire house (it's glorious!!) and put in all high-end appliances and I helped DB and DSIL put together some meals when we were there and I really loved that stove.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

all caught up and off for now. 

Love to you all . (((hugs)))


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry you lost her. Know it is sweet and sad to remember those stinks. Big Hugs.


Thank you. It was many years ago.
Junek


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! this is one I'd love to figure out how to make. I have figured out a few of them only because they use a pattern and sprinkle cocoa powder over it.


The coffee is beautiful--I can almost smell it. It almost looks like a stencil? And I love the kitty picture. She looks so pleased with herself as cats often do.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

machriste said:


> The coffee is beautiful--I can almost smell it. It almost looks like a stencil? And I love the kitty picture. She looks so pleased with herself as cats often do.


Would have to agree-- don't drink coffee but Nanacaren's pix are always right on. And the cat-- can just see mine doing that, too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, Rookie.

Allowances may need to be made for some parts of the afghans, but overall they are just lovely. I think that you will all be so pleased and proud of what each of you has contributed to the whole project.

As I joined them together,I had time to think of each maker and to be reminded of whatever needs/joys were going on in your lives at that moment and to pray about them.

The smaller of the three is nearly finished with the edging. Just the weaving into be done yet.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

My computer is putting up a fuss. DH has declaired that I need a new laptop. sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. Usually by the end of the day I am able to read the posting for the day but not always. using is to sent replies is very off and on. I am enjoying reading even it I don't post. Have been doing a lot of machine embroidery lately and waiting to knit for cooler weather. Gwen, I am enjoying the new embroidery posts that you sent me. Able to get in and look. With the computer problems I am afraid to order because I likely would have trouble with downloading. I very much have a love/hate relationship with computers. 
Hugs and best wishes to all. Marilyn


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We sure do appreciate all you ladies are doing to get these afghans ready for the KAP.


Me too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's the idea of prayer shawls which I hope to start doing some day...I think it's such a lovely thought that hugs, and prayers and good wishes are in each and every stitch of those afghans.



jheiens said:


> Thanks for the kind words, Rookie.
> 
> Allowances may need to be made for some parts of the afghans, but overall they are just lovely. I think that you will all be so pleased and proud of what each of you has contributed to the whole project.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My computer is putting up a fuss. DH has declaired that I need a new laptop. sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. Usually by the end of the day I am able to read the posting for the day but not always. using is to sent replies is very off and on. I am enjoying reading even it I don't post. Have been doing a lot of machine embroidery lately and waiting to knit for cooler weather. Gwen, I am enjoying the new embroidery posts that you sent me. Able to get in and look. With the computer problems I am afraid to order because I likely would have trouble with downloading. I very much have a love/hate relationship with computers.
> Hugs and best wishes to all. Marilyn


Always a pleasure to hear from you, Marilyn.
Sounds like you'll be getting a new laptop.
Since your DH mentioned "new", what are you waiting for?!
LOL!!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Work day's over and I'm starving (well, okay, really hungry), so I'm going to get me a bowl of chili from the crockpot. That is one good thing about cooler weather--soup and stews and such that I can put in there in the morning and have it ready when I am done--no cooking right after a shift.

I don't know what I'll do with the shawl, but I'll work on something else in the meantime. 

Marilyn, if he's buying, go for the new laptop. :mrgreen: That's what I'd do!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Joy, I'm looking forward to seeing photos of the afghans. We all know how much love went into them! Hugs for you and Nittergma for all the extra "love" in the finishing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Seth, thank you sooooooooo much for the coffee. Sending you love and hugs. We all love seeing you and your dear friend Luke. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


He was so proud that posted his morning coffee, was so cute. He has been a very good boy all week. I promised him home baked cookies if he was good. guess I best get some cookie dough mixed up for the morning. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Another cutie!
> 
> :thumbup:


Thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Whine kebab, or tas (it's like a shallow ... pot) kebab.
> 
> It's something we really like - and my son loved during this summer...
> 
> Thank you for the receipt. This has been a big hit with the family. I made double in hopes of having extras. :shock: there is only a single serving left. I have put it in my make again folder.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Caren, last nights was just as good. What a great way to use up tomatoes, no skinning or anything, just wash good, cut, add what you want...I wanted lots of garlic, diced, all from my garden. Light touch of Italian spices and I added some kale, baby zucchini that won't get the chance to come to full fruition now. Fried one zucchini blossom with dusting of flour and split that with DH. The secret though is the good tasting tomatoes. They make it flavorful or not.


Sounds just as good mmmmmm. I don't like to peel my tomatoes, all the years I canned tomatoes I rarely peeled them. 
Tonight was the receipt that Handy family posted. with roasted potatoes. Seth seasoned them and did a pretty good job. He is getting very good at helping in the kitchen. doesn't understand when there are things he can't help with.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm picturing a narrow shish kabob point, ha ha, such as a knitting needle ( a little knitting humor)....going through the foam and allowing the coffee to come up in the pattern created????


It might be made that way. I have a friend who's son took lessons as to how these coffee's are made. I am hoping to be able to pick his brain in when I see him in a couple months.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My computer is putting up a fuss. DH has declaired that I need a new laptop. sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. Usually by the end of the day I am able to read the posting for the day but not always. using is to sent replies is very off and on. I am enjoying reading even it I don't post. Have been doing a lot of machine embroidery lately and waiting to knit for cooler weather. Gwen, I am enjoying the new embroidery posts that you sent me. Able to get in and look. With the computer problems I am afraid to order because I likely would have trouble with downloading. I very much have a love/hate relationship with computers.
> Hugs and best wishes to all. Marilyn


When was the last time you defragmented the hard drive? I am betting that doing a defrag would help immesurably. Try it. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the eyes peering over the mug.....such a cute little boy.


NanaCaren said:


> A boy one would be very cute. Mum used to make all kinds of knitted/ crocheted fool for the grand kids.
> 
> Seth is posting morning coffee for everyone this morning. He wants you to show His baby Luke when he gets up.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished my 8th purple hat for the shaken baby syndrome. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm glad you've enjoyed the sites. If you ever need a design I actually have many, many designs but most are in the HUS format. I do have some though that are in all formats so just let me know. I'll gladly share. I'm having a hard time sharing my time between embroidery machine & knitting lately. Not having been able to embroider for the past couple of years I had forgotten how much fun it is. And now with the new machine I'm rally getting in some time.

By the way, if you get a new laptop, be sure it will be compatible with your embroidery software.


Railyn said:


> My computer is putting up a fuss. DH has declaired that I need a new laptop. sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. Usually by the end of the day I am able to read the posting for the day but not always. using is to sent replies is very off and on. I am enjoying reading even it I don't post. Have been doing a lot of machine embroidery lately and waiting to knit for cooler weather. Gwen, I am enjoying the new embroidery posts that you sent me. Able to get in and look. With the computer problems I am afraid to order because I likely would have trouble with downloading. I very much have a love/hate relationship with computers.
> Hugs and best wishes to all. Marilyn


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished my 8th purple hat for the shaken baby syndrome. :thumbup:


That is fantastic :thumbup: :thumbup: I made a bunch of purple hats a few years back.Was so much fun to do.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I keep seeing you folks saying how you are having cooler temps....it is about 7:15 pm here and still 88F. I will so enjoy some cooler weather when we get to Defiance. Of course 88F is cooler then it had been.....whew!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a great endorsement!!



NanaCaren said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > Whine kebab, or tas (it's like a shallow ... pot) kebab.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> He was so proud that posted his morning coffee, was so cute. He has been a very good boy all week. I promised him home baked cookies if he was good. guess I best get some cookie dough mixed up for the morning. :roll:


Supper looked good! What kind of cookies are you making? I've been wanting some good ole ooey gooey chocolate chip ones, but now I'm so full of chili that I feel too lazy to make them. LOL

Mel, hats look great as well. I think I made a dozen or so of those one year, too. I wonder if I have any leftover purple yarn?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I keep seeing you folks saying how you are having cooler temps....it is about 7:15 pm here and still 88F. I will so enjoy some cooler weather when we get to Defiance. Of course 88F is cooler then it had been.....whew!


We are at 16c/61f at 7:18pm, with promises of getting as low as 7c/45f. I am really enjoying it. I can't imagine it still being 31c/88f. too hot for me


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I keep seeing you folks saying how you are having cooler temps....it is about 7:15 pm here and still 88F. I will so enjoy some cooler weather when we get to Defiance. Of course 88F is cooler then it had been.....whew!


We're at 83F right now--and the weather guy was just showing how it's at freezing (32F) in Wyoming with that cold front moving down. Tomorrow might be interesting! They're predicting 75 high and 55 low...I just hope it's not too cold on Sunday, as I plan to wear a sleeveless dress. Might have to take my shawl.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Supper looked good! What kind of cookies are you making? I've been wanting some good ole ooey gooey chocolate chip ones, but now I'm so full of chili that I feel too lazy to make them. LOL
> 
> Mel, hats look great as well. I think I made a dozen or so of those one year, too. I wonder if I have any leftover purple yarn?


Thank you! It has been requested to make some ahead for the freezer, easy meal days. Chocolate chip sounds perfect for the occasion, they are a favorite of his. Thanks for the idea I was thinking about making Jammie Doggers for him but your idea is so much faster.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a great endorsement!!


I was surprised it went over so well. Then to have requests for make ahead meals as well. Going to make it for three of the older ones for their freezers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the eyes peering over the mug.....such a cute little boy.


That is his favorite look when having his picture taken. I had to take several before he liked it. He is the spitting image of his dad and one brother to the same age.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Beautiful!! Love the color!
> Junek


Thank you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is his favorite look when having his picture taken. I had to take several before he liked it. He is the spitting image of his dad and one brother to the same age.


My son was like that--I have a picture of him at age 7 and one of his dad at the same age--it looks like the same kid! He's changed by now, of course, and I can see us both in him now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My son was like that--I have a picture of him at age 7 and one of his dad at the same age--it looks like the same kid! He's changed by now, of course, and I can see us both in him now.


I do love it. Mum had a picture of my grandma and me at the same age, it looked like the same person in different clothes. People used to mix me up with my one aunt all the time too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm headed back to the embroidery machine or to knit....TTYL


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I keep seeing you folks saying how you are having cooler temps....it is about 7:15 pm here and still 88F. I will so enjoy some cooler weather when we get to Defiance. Of course 88F is cooler then it had been.....whew!


Gwen, we dropped 10 degrees this morning between 7am and noon. It's really getting chilly out there now.

Ohio Joy

Now I'm headed back to work on the afghan that was nearly finished before supper and a teachers' meeting at church tonight. Susan and I just got home a bit ago.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I do love it. Mum had a picture of my grandma and me at the same age, it looked like the same person in different clothes. People used to mix me up with my one aunt all the time too.


It's startling sometimes! My oldest DD looks so much like my maternal grandmother it's eerie--right down to her hairline.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I wish we would get some rain. It was hot and humid today. However, it is turning cooler. We are supposedly going to have a "cool front" this weekend. It may even go as low as the upper 60s. It will be so nice. We are also hoping for rain. We still have a water problem. I have close to zero grass left. It seemed like every time it was my turn to water I was either gone or lazy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kati, the recipe sounds good!
> 
> Caren, healing & hugs to you this week, as it sounds like a tough one. When it rains, it pours, as they say...but I hope you recover soon and get to visit and that the other GM behaves herself.
> 
> ...


No- I sent him a PM 24 hours ago and haven't had a response back. Hope he's OK.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> No- I sent him a PM 24 hours ago and haven't had a response back. Hope he's OK.


I am trying not to worry, but it seems unusual.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am trying not to worry, but it seems unusual.


Does anyone have his or Heidi's phone number I wonder. I asked if he was ready to take back the reins of the TP and would have expected a response- but I guess it is only 9pmish. Maybe in the middle of the night? :-D :-D :-D


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Hope Sam is just resting from trip.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

forgot to post pic of number 8


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I too hope that Sam is just catching up on sleep from his trip.

Praying he is not in the "spa" again.


Night/Morning everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Does anyone have his or Heidi's phone number I wonder. I asked if he was ready to take back the reins of the TP and would have expected a response- but I guess it is only 9pmish. Maybe in the middle of the night? :-D :-D :-D


I can ring tomorrow, Margaret- it is a bit late now to ring Heidi.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can ring tomorrow, Margaret- it is a bit late now to ring Heidi.


If I get a reply to my PM I will let you know. Hopefully tomorrow morning our time he will post the new TP and let us know he's OK.
It could of course be something as simple as his computer playing up yet again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> If I get a reply to my PM I will let you know. Hopefully tomorrow morning our time he will post the new TP and let us know he's OK.
> It could of course be something as simple as his computer playing up yet again.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cashmeregma- I got to witness first hand a stovetop like yours -- the induction type. My brother in Houston redid his entire house (it's glorious!!) and put in all high-end appliances and I helped DB and DSIL put together some meals when we were there and I really loved that stove.


I love mine too. Sad that it only lasted 4 yrs. but at least they gave me a replacement and it is an newer version of the same stove. Was worth it to get the extended warranty. Just love that food doesn't burn on it. So much easier to clean than my old stove with the metal inserts. Did without an oven for over 2 yrs. in order to save for this one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma wrote:
Sorry you lost her. Know it is sweet and sad to remember those stinks. Big Hugs

.


jknappva said:


> Thank you. It was many years ago.
> Junek


I know I didn't type stinks. Think it was things and must have made a typo. Sorry, but I know you understand.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Work day's over and I'm starving (well, okay, really hungry), so I'm going to get me a bowl of chili from the crockpot. That is one good thing about cooler weather--soup and stews and such that I can put in there in the morning and have it ready when I am done--no cooking right after a shift.
> 
> I don't know what I'll do with the shawl, but I'll work on something else in the meantime.
> 
> Marilyn, if he's buying, go for the new laptop. :mrgreen: That's what I'd do!


How frustrating that you had to tear out the shawl. You have the patience of a saint, bt glad you are taking time to work on something else so you can go back with a refreshed mind.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> He was so proud that posted his morning coffee, was so cute. He has been a very good boy all week. I promised him home baked cookies if he was good. guess I best get some cookie dough mixed up for the morning. :roll:


Yes you had. Too sweet and you are so loving and sure know the way to a boy's heart.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sounds just as good mmmmmm. I don't like to peel my tomatoes, all the years I canned tomatoes I rarely peeled them.
> Tonight was the receipt that Handy family posted. with roasted potatoes. Seth seasoned them and did a pretty good job. He is getting very good at helping in the kitchen. doesn't understand when there are things he can't help with.


Looks like you did Handy Family proud.

That would be so great if you can find out how that one was made. Hmmm, perhaps we should try and do it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished my 8th purple hat for the shaken baby syndrome. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DH just came out of his office and when he spoke to me I realized how tired I am. I'm going to sign off for the night and hopefully have some lovely dreams. Wishing all of you well and healing for all who need it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How frustrating that you had to tear out the shawl. You have the patience of a saint, bt glad you are taking time to work on something else so you can go back with a refreshed mind.


I'm probably frogging 70% and succeeding 30%. :XD: I just look at it as part of the process.

Off to bed for me, too--likely be a busy day tomorrow, but I'll do my best to check and get to the new one tomorrow afternoon (my time).


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Always a pleasure to hear from you, Marilyn.
> Sounds like you'll be getting a new laptop.
> Since your DH mentioned "new", what are you waiting for?!
> LOL!!
> Junek


June, have you heard of lack of money. dh is working on getting is GI disability re=evaluated and hope for a little money.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Always a pleasure to hear from you, Marilyn.
> Sounds like you'll be getting a new laptop.
> Since your DH mentioned "new", what are you waiting for?!
> LOL!!
> Junek


June, have you heard of lack of money. dh is working on getting is GI disability re=evaluated and hope for a little money.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> When was the last time you defragmented the hard drive? I am betting that doing a defrag would help immesurably. Try it. Just a suggestion.


This laptop was serviced about 2 weeks ago and the IT suggested that I keep of KP but that is unacceptable. I have virus protection,e tc. The machine is pushing 10 years old.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love technology, except when it doesn't work correctly! However, if we didn't put up with it, we would not have met each other and become world wide cyber friends!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It's 11:30, but I will probably stay up a little longer. Don't know if I will get back to the TP or not. I hope everyone is safe, happy and healthy! Hugs to all!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Heard from Sam- he will be starting the new KTP tomorrow. He is just very tired still.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening all from Minnesota where I guess we will be getting our first frost tonight or tomorrow night. So funny, Monday we were in the 80's and today I don't think we made it over 40. That is cool for us now. But next week will be back in the 79's. I love this time of year, just makes me want to get outside and work in the yard. 
Antique store was quiet but cozy. Had the little fireplace going and sat and crocheted. 
Hope Sam is getting rested up. Latter.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sounds just as good mmmmmm. I don't like to peel my tomatoes, all the years I canned tomatoes I rarely peeled them.
> Tonight was the receipt that Handy family posted. with roasted potatoes. Seth seasoned them and did a pretty good job. He is getting very good at helping in the kitchen. doesn't understand when there are things he can't help with.


Yum! Looks so good. Good for Seth to be so helpful, and thanks to Handy family for the recipe.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Heard from Sam- he will be starting the new KTP tomorrow. He is just very tired still.


Thanks so much for letting us know. Sam, I hope you can soon get rested enough to get your bounce back! Please rest as much as you can.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I love technology, except when it doesn't work correctly! However, if we didn't put up with it, we would not have met each other and become world wide cyber friends!


As far as I'm concerned, cars and computers are all the same. As long as they keep running they're fine. If they run into trouble they'e a nightmare!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Heard from Sam- he will be starting the new KTP tomorrow. He is just very tired still.


That's great news! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope he had a good time and glad you heard from him. Thanks too.


angelam said:


> That's great news! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, temperatures are still holding up. 
WI sewing this morning and then Londy is coming over to sort out our itinerary. How the time has flown. Is it really only 3 weeks to the KAP!

will post some photos later as I'm on my tablet at the moment. 

Hugs to all


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a dark Great Bend, thought I'd pop in real quick and say hi between motoGp free practice. 

Today's coffee a view from Yesterday morning from the loving room window. Part of Chrissy's little garden. 

Healing energy and hugs for everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, temperatures are still holding up.
> WI sewing this morning and then Londy is coming over to sort out our itinerary. How the time has flown. Is it really only 3 weeks to the KAP!
> 
> will post some photos later as I'm on my tablet at the moment.
> ...


Good morning Purple. The closer it gets the faster time seems to fly I find.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yum! Looks so good. Good for Seth to be so helpful, and thanks to Handy family for the recipe.


Thank you! Seth loves to help sometimes too much. :roll: I was
Wanting something different for dinner, so glad Handyfamily posted this.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes you had. Too sweet and you are so loving and sure know the way to a boy's heart.


   I just be myself. They like to eat I like to cook perfect combination. :wink:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Heard from Sam- he will be starting the new KTP tomorrow. He is just very tired still.


Glad you have heard from Sam, I can imagine he would still be tired.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:



> I definitely have to wait, I would be compromising both mum and dad so not a good thing at all. Very hard to stay away seems how I am used to seeing them more often than I have been able to of late.
> I am not looking forward to next week and the moodiness. Seems how they loved him a lot. Yes it very hard to mange when we are older. You have to have a whole new way of dealing with things that were simple when you were younger.


Sorry to hear you have a bug. I am sure you will be glad when next week is behind you. Hugs to you all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to know - seems like I'm always making make ahead meals. I roasted a turkey breast yesterday and it was a great sandwich dinner last night - but it will also become white chili and white lasagna for the freezers. I'll pick up some pork the next time I'm at the grocers. I've been going to a new market which is on the route for taking DGS to kindergarten. It's morphed from a tiny fresh produce grocer (in my DH's home suburb nearby) to 5-6 stores which are full service with eclectic offerings. I found the HP sauce there and also some of the orange/chocolate cookies. They give a 10% discount to seniors (55+) and buy from local farmers as much as they can and also sell bison and grass fed meats. Their sales are wonderful -- I got apples for $1.29/lb instead of $2.39 and onions, tomatoes, peppers were all great sales. Almost the same prices as going directly to the farmer.

DD got home okay last night - delayed from Madrid to Toronto and then delayed again out of Toronto--which was good because she was able to make the connecting flight - but was over an hour later getting in last night than expected. So, we kept DGS one more night -- I had thought about taking him over to her house and then just staying the night, but I needed to be in my bed to get some sleep...two weeks of having him here and all the dental work I've had has wiped me out.

Two of the fillings are hurting (didn't hurt before the work) and I'm sure because they are pretty deep and should have had root canal done first--I guess the endontist can go through the filling -- that would mean 3 root canals for when I go around the 13th of October. I have to call the dentist to get the order put in---the teeth shouldn't still be sensitive after almost 2 weeks...darn.

I have all my jars ready for the canning process so I'll be very busy next week going to get the tomatoes, etc. I plan to make salsa, spaghetti sauce, chilli/taco sauce, seafood cocktail sauce (packaged as chili sauce in the stores) and ketchup. I'm also planning on making some onion marmalade and pepper and cucumber relishes. These will all be low or no salt and will go very good with my DASH diet and taste very good with the basic broiled meats that I've been eating.

I'll be heading out to Red Lobster for lunch today to take my sister-in-law out for her 80th birthday. She's my oldest brother's widow - it will be good to catch up on the family doings and plan another trip up to see my uncle at the monastery.



NanaCaren said:


> I was surprised it went over so well. Then to have requests for make ahead meals as well. Going to make it for three of the older ones for their freezers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I've just seen Gypsycream's Poppets (knitted dolls) and that's definitely my next project, they're gorgeous!


The sure are! One of these days I am going to try one of her things... teddy or doll. Mmm


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I know---I checked them out...I think I'd be tempted for the house in TN (if we ever get there)---but not sure if I could do everything that I like to do with my stove -- like canning. I'm having to read up on my new stove/cook top to see if I can use the large water bath canning pot on the ceramic top.

My brother does all the cooking in the house and jokingly says that he hides his gifts to his wife with the pots and pans---she's a great cook, but he loves doing it and she doesn't so he has taken on that role over the years. He's very good at it too! So when he was redoing the house, he put the kitchen exactly like he wanted it and then went out and bought all new pots and pans for the new stove.



Cashmeregma said:


> I love mine too. Sad that it only lasted 4 yrs. but at least they gave me a replacement and it is an newer version of the same stove. Was worth it to get the extended warranty. Just love that food doesn't burn on it. So much easier to clean than my old stove with the metal inserts. Did without an oven for over 2 yrs. in order to save for this one.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Glad you're getting to a new normal Caren and I hope you are feeling better soon. I know what you mean about the GKs and I've only the one! DS's partner has started working full time and as her parents are going on holiday for the next two weeks, we'll have Luke 8-5 every weekday for those two weeks....I think I may need another holiday at the end of that! :shock: At the moment (almost 2pm) he and I are lying in bed as he refuses to sleep in the cot here. All of you who think he is such a smiley boy should have heard the screams! LOL. He's sound asleep and I'm stuck here so a great excuse to spend time with you lot!


Aaaww, he is such a cutie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn -- that's a good idea to re-file for the military disability. My brother in law just re-filed for his and was granted a little more per month -- every little bit helps.

I hope you are able to get a new laptop -- they have come down tremendously in price and some of the new tablets are a little larger than before and have full capacity -- as long as you can get a keyboard for it (I hate the texting type keyboards), it may be all you need.



Railyn said:


> June, have you heard of lack of money. dh is working on getting is GI disability re=evaluated and hope for a little money.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> A boy one would be very cute. Mum used to make all kinds of knitted/ crocheted fool for the grand kids.
> 
> Seth is posting morning coffee for everyone this morning. He wants you to show His baby Luke when he gets up.


Another cutie for sure. Hi Seth.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This laptop was serviced about 2 weeks ago and the IT suggested that I keep of KP but that is unacceptable. I have virus protection,e tc. The machine is pushing 10 years old.


It is sad that KP is such a source of viruses, etc. My tech says the same thing -- I wonder if we all bombarded admin. to get better security whether it would do any good?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning, Seth---you're a good buddy to Luke---we probably can't call him a baby anymore He can adopt baby Serena as the new baby in the TP family.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, it's getting closer and closer to KAP time!! Let me know what time will work out the best for your friend to get you to the Indianapolis area for me to pick you up...I'll be available to leave at almost any time that day so can do it when best for you. I would like to get into Defiance as early as we can to start the fun times!



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, temperatures are still holding up.
> WI sewing this morning and then Londy is coming over to sort out our itinerary. How the time has flown. Is it really only 3 weeks to the KAP!
> 
> will post some photos later as I'm on my tablet at the moment.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a dark Great Bend, thought I'd pop in real quick and say hi between motoGp free practice.
> 
> Today's coffee a view from Yesterday morning from the loving room window. Part of Chrissy's little garden.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs for everyone.


Good morning - it's a lovely view and great coffee mug to start out our day. Hugs and healing energy back to you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just checking in before having to get things ready for the morning routine - last morning with DGS to get him off to kindergarten. DH picked DD up at airport last night and I went to bed so I don't know if she's planning on coming to get him this a.m. or will just get him after school. I have his clothes, books, etc. here to still take over there, but I'm not going to worry about that. 

I went shopping yesterday and sent DH with some fresh bread, milk, juice, cereal, fruits and vegetables plus some home-made meals to stock her up for awhile - I'm sure she's beat and not wanting to go out shopping or cooking. I'll bet she spends most of her time sleeping and puttering around the house today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Joy, I'm looking forward to seeing photos of the afghans. We all know how much love went into them! Hugs for you and Nittergma for all the extra "love" in the finishing.


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Heard from Sam- he will be starting the new KTP tomorrow. He is just very tired still.


after you mentioned your concern about Sam. I realized that we had not heard from any of the TP knitters in Washington State that he usually meets up with either. Then I worried about all of them, myself.

Glad you've heard from Sam.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear you have a bug. I am sure you will be glad when next week is behind you. Hugs to you all.


Thanks fir the hugs. Yes I will be very glad when next week is behind me, very glad. It means only three weeks to KAP then two more weeks to Punkin Chunkin. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning - it's a lovely view and great coffee mug to start out our day. Hugs and healing energy back to you.


Good morning and thank you. I start most everyday with that view.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks fir the hugs. Yes I will be very glad when next week is behind me, very glad. It means only three weeks to KAP then two more weeks to Punkin Chunkin. :thumbup: :thumbup:


It will be a tough week.
It won't be long before some of us begin our trip to our KAPs. I leave Sunday week- taking 10 days to get there but still it makes it seem close!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I keep seeing you folks saying how you are having cooler temps....it is about 7:15 pm here and still 88F. I will so enjoy some cooler weather when we get to Defiance. Of course 88F is cooler then it had been.....whew!


It does get a bit much when it doesnt cool down at night.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Heard from Sam- he will be starting the new KTP tomorrow. He is just very tired still.


Good to hear that he is ok.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad to hear Sam is not at the "spa"....looking forward to hearing about the trip, seeing some pictures, and seeing him as the Host of the Tea Party -- Thanks for the wonderful jobs you've done Lurker, Darowil, and Kate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It will be a tough week.
> It won't be long before some of us begin our trip to our KAPs. I leave Sunday week- taking 10 days to get there but still it makes it seem close!


17 days in my case. Getting messages via facebook from the family- no sure reaction, yet.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> He was so proud that posted his morning coffee, was so cute. He has been a very good boy all week. I promised him home baked cookies if he was good. guess I best get some cookie dough mixed up for the morning. :roll:


Well, phooey!! I try to be very good but never get home made cookies. Are you going to share, Seth?
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm probably frogging 70% and succeeding 30%. :XD: I just look at it as part of the process.
> 
> Off to bed for me, too--likely be a busy day tomorrow, but I'll do my best to check and get to the new one tomorrow afternoon (my time).


All in the outlook. Thank you for sharing again about the process of designing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Heard from Sam- he will be starting the new KTP tomorrow. He is just very tired still.


Hope his energy returns soon. Jet lag and the flights can really zap the energy. Thank you so much for letting us know.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.


Did you get any of the snow that was predicted for parts of Wyoming? I saw where the temperatures were really going to be chilly!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Good evening all from Minnesota where I guess we will be getting our first frost tonight or tomorrow night. So funny, Monday we were in the 80's and today I don't think we made it over 40. That is cool for us now. But next week will be back in the 79's. I love this time of year, just makes me want to get outside and work in the yard.
> Antique store was quiet but cozy. Had the little fireplace going and sat and crocheted.
> Hope Sam is getting rested up. Latter.


Such a drastic change.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Cashmeregma wrote:
> Sorry you lost her. Know it is sweet and sad to remember those stinks. Big Hugs
> 
> .
> ...


Yes, and stinks had been used to refer to sisterly spats so I wasn't surprised or upset when I saw it. Sisterly love and sisterly spats(stinks). LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> June, have you heard of lack of money. dh is working on getting is GI disability re=evaluated and hope for a little money.


Oh, my dear, I live with lack of money. Being on a fixed income these days is very trying!! 
Praying that his disability re-evaluation is successful. I'm praying also that my laptop holds up. There are a lot of things I can't use the tablet for!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a dark Great Bend, thought I'd pop in real quick and say hi between motoGp free practice.
> 
> Today's coffee a view from Yesterday morning from the loving room window. Part of Chrissy's little garden.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs for everyone.


Good morning, Caren! Coffee looks good enough for me to consider a second cup and a morning snack!! Breakfast at 5. Is pretty much gone by now!!
Chrissy's little garden looks as if you'll be getting at least one squash!.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple...Hope your day is going well. Hard to believe it is only 3 wks. now for us and for Downunder.

Caren...Beautiful cup with the lid and great view. Like your interpretation of living room to loving room. Chrissy's garden looks lovely with the little houses and flower. My in-laws used to call me daughter-in-love. Never thought of that with the living room. :thumbup: 

Rookie...Glad your daughter made it home safe but sadly, it seems delays are the norm now. You must be exhausted and with going through all the dental work you have, I can't even imagine taking care of children. I can't even imagine doing all the canning you are doing. So many wonderful and different things. As to the teeth with deep fillings still hurting, it might depend on the degree of hurt. If they are just sensitive, 2 wks., is not very long. If they are really hurting, then yes, there might be a problem. Sounds like they are more than sensitive. :-(


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to know - seems like I'm always making make ahead meals. I roasted a turkey breast yesterday and it was a great sandwich dinner last night - but it will also become white chili and white lasagna for the freezers. I'll pick up some pork the next time I'm at the grocers. I've been going to a new market which is on the route for taking DGS to kindergarten. It's morphed from a tiny fresh produce grocer (in my DH's home suburb nearby) to 5-6 stores which are full service with eclectic offerings. I found the HP sauce there and also some of the orange/chocolate cookies. They give a 10% discount to seniors (55+) and buy from local farmers as much as they can and also sell bison and grass fed meats. Their sales are wonderful -- I got apples for $1.29/lb instead of $2.39 and onions, tomatoes, peppers were all great sales. Almost the same prices as going directly to the farmer.
> 
> DD got home okay last night - delayed from Madrid to Toronto and then delayed again out of Toronto--which was good because she was able to make the connecting flight - but was over an hour later getting in last night than expected. So, we kept DGS one more night -- I had thought about taking him over to her house and then just staying the night, but I needed to be in my bed to get some sleep...two weeks of having him here and all the dental work I've had has wiped me out.
> 
> ...


Sorry your teeth are still sore!
I know as much as you love your grandson, you're ready for a break after having dental work done, too.
You sure are going to be busy!
Red Lobster sound wonderful. I haven't been there in a long time!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know---I checked them out...I think I'd be tempted for the house in TN (if we ever get there)---but not sure if I could do everything that I like to do with my stove -- like canning. I'm having to read up on my new stove/cook top to see if I can use the large water bath canning pot on the ceramic top.
> 
> My brother does all the cooking in the house and jokingly says that he hides his gifts to his wife with the pots and pans---she's a great cook, but he loves doing it and she doesn't so he has taken on that role over the years. He's very good at it too! So when he was redoing the house, he put the kitchen exactly like he wanted it and then went out and bought all new pots and pans for the new stove.


I use my extra large iron skillet, very heavy, but not sure about the canning pot and weight full of water. I do have an extra large pot for cooking corn for lots of people but not sure if I have ever used it since I got this stove. Didn't have to buy new pots and pans. The test is if a magnet sticks to them and it did, so I was all set to go. Might not have gotten it otherwise as I bought my Swiss pans when I lived in Germany and love them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just checking in before having to get things ready for the morning routine - last morning with DGS to get him off to kindergarten. DH picked DD up at airport last night and I went to bed so I don't know if she's planning on coming to get him this a.m. or will just get him after school. I have his clothes, books, etc. here to still take over there, but I'm not going to worry about that.
> 
> I went shopping yesterday and sent DH with some fresh bread, milk, juice, cereal, fruits and vegetables plus some home-made meals to stock her up for awhile - I'm sure she's beat and not wanting to go out shopping or cooking. I'll bet she spends most of her time sleeping and puttering around the house today.


You are another one that amazes me Jeanette. You accomplish so much with love for your children and grandchildren. So loving and thoughtful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> It will be a tough week.
> It won't be long before some of us begin our trip to our KAPs. I leave Sunday week- taking 10 days to get there but still it makes it seem close!


That is a long time. Are you visiting with friends along the way or is it the distance?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 17 days in my case. Getting messages via facebook from the family- no sure reaction, yet.


Nice that it is finally arriving but I'm sure nerve-wracking at the same time. When you say family, is you know who messaging or just others?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Well, phooey!! I try to be very good but never get home made cookies. Are you going to share, Seth?
> Junek


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Yes, and stinks had been used to refer to sisterly spats so I wasn't surprised or upset when I saw it. Sisterly love and sisterly spats(stinks). LOL!
> Junek


Oh maybe that's why I wrote it and it wasn't a typo. I just couldn't imagine and figured it was a typo. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn...Sure hope DH can get some extra money. :thumbup: People keep saying they got viruses from here but if you don't download anything how can we get a virus? Maybe next time you talk with your computer guy you could ask how we get viruses from just reading and typing. I would love to know. Not doubting him, just want to understand.

Well, I'm off to have some coffee with DH. Will have dinner tonight with my BFF up at the lake but not sure we will get to sit out on the deck overlooking the lake.  It is the first time she has gone there and the view is so incredible. It's actually on the end of the bay where LaSalle headed out on his explorations. They do have heaters out there but it might not be nice enough even with those.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got a photo of the Tabitha shawl in blue. I want to keep this one. LOL I'm just waiting for input from my testers and then the pattern can go up.


Fantastic! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good Morning from Georgia....first news....some folks have been concerned about Sam; I talked to him a few minutes ago and he is perfectly fine. He's been chillin' and resting up from his trip so he will be ready to see us all in a few weeks. He said to tell you that he will see you around 5 p.m. today as he starts the new KTP.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it was hard for him to understand. I am glad they are living so much closer now.
> Oh dear I know the having to take things from puppies, may gets into everything imaginable. She has found things I didn't know I still had.
> DJ is loving school so far and happy to talk about it too. She was very excited to be at the same school again. She has friends from last year which is nice.


 It is nice that they get to see each other a lot more, and of course closer to you is always a good thing. Really nice that she is excited to see her friends and all at school, makes it so much easier. 
LOL! I came home last night to a list of things that Christopher had taken away from her. lol
I'm not going to get caught up today, have to get out the door in a few minutes to go to the Fiber Arts Festival in Scottsbluff, Ne. Marla is taking a spinning wheel class this morning and I'm taking the yarn dyeing again, then we both have the drop spindle class after lunch, so will be a full day, but lots of fun. Tomorrow we'll go out for the vendors and see what kind of trouble we can get into there. 
Have a great day. 
Hugs all around.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I would use that method too if it really worked. Kiwi will pick her bed up and shake it then lay it down and tuck in the edges if she thinks it's not comfortable enough.
> Good thing patterns are still there, almost always.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra...Can't find your original post but see posts alluding to the fact that your son's significant other may still be pregnant if it was a twin. Wouldn't that be wonderful. If this is so I hope it helps your son's spirits too along with hers. Can't wait to find out more. Confusing till you find out more, I'm sure but nice to have some hope.


He's doing so much better, he's so much happier now that he's made the decision to move here. He's definitely in a much better place, and excited about the future. The docs office changed her appointment to Monday, really irritating, especially since she'd already gotten to the clinic when they told her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Well, I have decided to accept this third offer as he won't go any higher and I want to get moved and settled. My boys all approve so hopefully all goes according to plan. Not that I have a real plan yet, but you know what I mean. next step is for the agent to check the buyers finances so that is all up to them. Fingers crossed. Thanks for the hugs.


Glad that it is a good enough offer that your sons approve, hopefully they will qualify and you can move on with your life and get settled. 
Fingers and toes crossed here too. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Marla just got here so we are off and running, see you all this evening and I'll let you know how much fun we had. 
Hugs for everyone!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Heard from Sam- he will be starting the new KTP tomorrow. He is just very tired still.


Oh, thank you! Good to know, and sending Sam positive thoughts for energy!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Send the turkey lasagna recipe my dear. 
34 degrees this morning at 8:00 am. Linda


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

angelam said:


> As far as I'm concerned, cars and computers are all the same. As long as they keep running they're fine. If they run into trouble they'e a nightmare!


SOOOO agree with you! And with late models of either, not much fix-it-myself.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Other than the specialty pans, I have the Lifetime stainless cookware that I bought when I was 20 -- I've had to replace some of the lids; but otherwise they are the best pans I've ever seen -- and I think they'd work just fine on the induction stoves and work great on my new stove -- the previous stove also had a ceramic top and I had no trouble with the canning last year - but I bought a bigger water bath canning pot (34 quarts) for this year so that I could do 6 quart jars at a time.



Cashmeregma said:


> I use my extra large iron skillet, very heavy, but not sure about the canning pot and weight full of water. I do have an extra large pot for cooking corn for lots of people but not sure if I have ever used it since I got this stove. Didn't have to buy new pots and pans. The test is if a magnet sticks to them and it did, so I was all set to go. Might not have gotten it otherwise as I bought my Swiss pans when I lived in Germany and love them.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a dark Great Bend, thought I'd pop in real quick and say hi between motoGp free practice.
> 
> Today's coffee a view from Yesterday morning from the loving room window. Part of Chrissy's little garden.
> 
> Healing energy and hugs for everyone.


Very nice views-- and wet looking. We've had 2 days with such high humidity it was like walking thru heavy fog and enough to dampen clothes and no sun. Temp drop, too, just not too cold yet, mid 50s this AM.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a great day planned....I probably will try the drop spindle class at some time -- like I need another crafting project!!



Poledra65 said:


> It is nice that they get to see each other a lot more, and of course closer to you is always a good thing. Really nice that she is excited to see her friends and all at school, makes it so much easier.
> LOL! I came home last night to a list of things that Christopher had taken away from her. lol
> I'm not going to get caught up today, have to get out the door in a few minutes to go to the Fiber Arts Festival in Scottsbluff, Ne. Marla is taking a spinning wheel class this morning and I'm taking the yarn dyeing again, then we both have the drop spindle class after lunch, so will be a full day, but lots of fun. Tomorrow we'll go out for the vendors and see what kind of trouble we can get into there.
> Have a great day.
> Hugs all around.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He's doing so much better, he's so much happier now that he's made the decision to move here. He's definitely in a much better place, and excited about the future. The docs office changed her appointment to Monday, really irritating, especially since she'd already gotten to the clinic when they told her.


I think it's awful that doctors offices can change appointments, but we're not allowed to except with 24 hour notice or risk getting charged for it. I've never had a doctor's office bill me when I've not been able to make it, but every office has the put up where all can see.

I hope all goes well for her and hope she gets under good prenatal care if that's what's needed. Glad that Chris is feeling and doing better.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> It will be a tough week.
> It won't be long before some of us begin our trip to our KAPs. I leave Sunday week- taking 10 days to get there but still it makes it seem close!


I am getting very excited about KAP will be lots fun. Taking time toget there would be fun here, but I might tun out if things to do. Never!!!!! I would have fun taking photos along the way and not go near the interstate.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's just something I've sort of made up as I go along....based on this one:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/White-Cheese-Chicken-Lasagna/

and I just substitute the turkey for the chicken meat. I make my own alfredo sauce and use both frozen and fresh spinach -- I sometimes put mushrooms and artichoke hearts in there also. I layer it in the slow cooker - cook on high for about an hour and then on low for 2-3 hours. It can dry out if cooked too long -- but a little more milk or chicken stock added in while reheating works out well.



Spider said:


> Send the turkey lasagna recipe my dear.
> 34 degrees this morning at 8:00 am. Linda


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 17 days in my case. Getting messages via facebook from the family- no sure reaction, yet.


You must be excited. I hope the reaction is good. ((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope you are able to get a new laptop -- they have come down tremendously in price and some of the new tablets are a little larger than before and have full capacity -- as long as you can get a keyboard for it (I hate the texting type keyboards), it may be all you need.


DD really needs a new one, too, but I know what you mean about lack of money.

65F here this morning, and we await the cold front to see how warm it gets today--they're predicting a high of 81F for Sunday, so it should be a nice day.

Last night as I was going through the garage to close up the house before bed, I ran into the bicycle and tore my toenail. :roll: I cleaned it up and put ointment and a bandage on it overnight and it looks okay this morning, but I don't yet know if I will lose the nail or not. Of course this had to happen right before I need to dress up and wear nice shoes! :XD: Ha ha. I'm sure I'll manage. It doesn't seem too painful, and that's a good thing!

Off to work now...I see from the email that we are very busy today, and we are supposed to go out for supper with the groom's mom and aunt, but I will get back here as I can.

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I want to do a drop spindle class. Already have the spindle...just haven't gotten to the class part...LOL They teach such a class at the LYS near me.


RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a great day planned....I probably will try the drop spindle class at some time -- like I need another crafting project!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren! Coffee looks good enough for me to consider a second cup and a morning snack!! Breakfast at 5. Is pretty much gone by now!!
> Chrissy's little garden looks as if you'll be getting at least one squash!.
> Junek


Good morning June! Early breakfast would be gone for sure. Never did finish my first cup of coffee. I sure hope we get a squash, she will covert the plant as long as possible.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

HA! Got a letter from the hospital saying they are denying the charge reduction for the treatment (or should I say lack of) of DH's foot. DH has already spoken with an attorney friend of ours who has referred him to another guy who is a real go getter with this type of suit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see you and Jamie!


NanaCaren said:


> I am getting very excited about KAP will be lots fun. Taking time toget there would be fun here, but I might tun out if things to do. Never!!!!! I would have fun taking photos along the way and not go near the interstate.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Purple...Hope your day is going well. Hard to believe it is only 3 wks. now for us and for Downunder.
> 
> Caren...Beautiful cup with the lid and great view. Like your interpretation of living room to loving room. Chrissy's garden looks lovely with the little houses and flower. My in-laws used to call me daughter-in-love. Never thought of that with the living room. :thumbup:
> 
> Rookie...Glad your daughter made it home safe but sadly, it seems delays are the norm now. You must be exhausted and with going through all the dental work you have, I can't even imagine taking care of children. I can't even imagine doing all the canning you are doing. So many wonderful and different things. As to the teeth with deep fillings still hurting, it might depend on the degree of hurt. If they are just sensitive, 2 wks., is not very long. If they are really hurting, then yes, there might be a problem. Sounds like they are more than sensitive. :-(


Well thank you! I did not even catch the word change. It is the loving room though here, the kitchen is too small but can be seen. To have such nice in-laws.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is nice that they get to see each other a lot more, and of course closer to you is always a good thing. Really nice that she is excited to see her friends and all at school, makes it so much easier.
> LOL! I came home last night to a list of things that Christopher had taken away from her. lol
> I'm not going to get caught up today, have to get out the door in a few minutes to go to the Fiber Arts Festival in Scottsbluff, Ne. Marla is taking a spinning wheel class this morning and I'm taking the yarn dyeing again, then we both have the drop spindle class after lunch, so will be a full day, but lots of fun. Tomorrow we'll go out for the vendors and see what kind of trouble we can get into there.
> Have a great day.
> Hugs all around.


I love the fact most of the grands are so close now. The furthest ones are only abut four hours away. 
I can imagine the list of things he had to take. Between the cats and May the table gets piled up. 
Sounds like your next couple days are full of fun and excitement. 
Have a great day as well. I am off to find something to wear to the funeral tomorrow. Might not be in much this weekend. 
Hugs bak to you.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, i have missed you guys, but as usual of late, life gets in the way. 
bj has had surgury about 2 wks ago, a melanoma and we were fast tracted to surgeon in LR 2 hrs away, had to be there by 6:30 that Fri. this was all set up on Wed. when the results came back, so was a very fast thing, we were worked in (that was what i loved about this surgeons office, they save a time slot at that hr in morning to do work in's instead of you waiting all day to be worked in) we went from surgeons office right around to the back of medical campus to the plastic surgeon and got right into there and were leaving city by 12:30, (which was fine with me, since i was driving us and didn't want to be caught in rush hr or lunch hr traffic.) the surgeon took out a place the size of a silver dollar and about 2.2 mm deep. instead of patching or graphing, the p. surgeon pulled the skin to and from so bj had 17 stitches, but when its all said and done, think he will have very little that will be noticeable, they kept asking me, how long that place had been on his face, i said finally do you see the beard, he has hair on his face always, yes it kept trimmed up, but still you can't see anything. but bj had been watching it, so glad thats over. then Dad got pneumonia and is on some strong stuff to combat that, plus i have been working some long hrs and helping the women's church group get ready for a giant yard sale fund raiser to re do our fellowship hall, paint, new blinds. what ever. i have popped in and lurked. just can't seem to communicate, this is my one whole day at home, so much to catch up on. and you know me, i hate house work.
we finally are done i hope with the extreme heat, had had some good rain, and oh its so nice and cool.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

SO glad you found the spot and had it taken care of. Prayers for a speedy recovery.


Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have missed you guys, but as usual of late, life gets in the way.
> bj has had surgury about 2 wks ago, a melanoma and we were fast tracted to surgeon in LR 2 hrs away, had to be there by 6:30 that Fri. this was all set up on Wed. when the results came back, so was a very fast thing, we were worked in (that was what i loved about this surgeons office, they save a time slot at that hr in morning to do work in's instead of you waiting all day to be worked in) we went from surgeons office right around to the back of medical campus to the plastic surgeon and got right into there and were leaving city by 12:30, (which was fine with me, since i was driving us and didn't want to be caught in rush hr or lunch hr traffic.) the surgeon took out a place the size of a silver dollar and about 2.2 mm deep. instead of patching or graphing, the p. surgeon pulled the skin to and from so bj had 17 stitches, but when its all said and done, think he will have very little that will be noticeable, they kept asking me, how long that place had been on his face, i said finally do you see the beard, he has hair on his face always, yes it kept trimmed up, but still you can't see anything. but bj had been watching it, so glad thats over. then Dad got pneumonia and is on some strong stuff to combat that, plus i have been working some long hrs and helping the women's church group get ready for a giant yard sale fund raiser to re do our fellowship hall, paint, new blinds. what ever. i have popped in and lurked. just can't seem to communicate, this is my one whole day at home, so much to catch up on. and you know me, i hate house work.
> we finally are done i hope with the extreme heat, had had some good rain, and oh its so nice and cool.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

What great news Sam is ok and we will hea r from him later today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Nice that it is finally arriving but I'm sure nerve-wracking at the same time. When you say family, is you know who messaging or just others?


I am fairly certain it is the middle sister, Elisa. Life has not been all smooth with her either- but not with the intensity that I have suffered from Lupe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You must be excited. I hope the reaction is good. ((((((HUGS)))))))


Thanks for the hugs, Caren- my feeling is more one of apprehension and trepidation- although the first few days should be ok (down-under KAP)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can't wait to see you and Jamie!


I can't wait to see you too and everyone else. Time needs to go faster :wink: :wink: Well yes and no at the same time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, praying things go better than expected and you and Fale have nice visit. This may seem goody two shoes, but, what I've learned in AA is pray that the person you have the most trouble with and that they may receive all that they want. Do this for 30 days. It changes things. Maybe only giving space in your heart to let go and realize your blessings. But at times it causes real changes in the other person and your relationship.
Maya and I had nice walk. Met up with Connie and her Golden, Brandy which makes walk more fun.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, you are in my thoughts and prayers. Keep calm, but determined and try to rest as much as possible as so much stress is taxing to the body.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Ta-Da!!! The second afghan is completed and Nittergma is nearing the end of the one she is working on!!!!!*

Yea!! for all of us.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Ta-Da!!! The second afghan is completed and Nittergma is nearing the end of the one she is working on!!!!!*
> 
> Yea!! for all of us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


*WOO HOOO!* :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, you are in my thoughts and prayers. Keep calm, but determined and try to rest as much as possible as so much stress is taxing to the body.


And I second that! {{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> *Ta-Da!!! The second afghan is completed and Nittergma is nearing the end of the one she is working on!!!!!*
> 
> Yea!! for all of us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Great news. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Ta-Da!!! The second afghan is completed and Nittergma is nearing the end of the one she is working on!!!!!*
> 
> Yea!! for all of us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I definitely have to wait, I would be compromising both mum and dad so not a good thing at all. Very hard to stay away seems how I am used to seeing them more often than I have been able to of late.
> I am not looking forward to next week and the moodiness. Seems how they loved him a lot. Yes it very hard to mange when we are older. You have to have a whole new way of dealing with things that were simple when you were younger.


~~~Hearts & prayers & comforting energies zooming to you! Hope the week goes more easily than anticipated. Get well quickly. I know your mom & dad miss you, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOOHOO!!!


jheiens said:


> *Ta-Da!!! The second afghan is completed and Nittergma is nearing the end of the one she is working on!!!!!*
> 
> Yea!! for all of us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> *Ta-Da!!! The second afghan is completed and Nittergma is nearing the end of the one she is working on!!!!!*
> 
> Yea!! for all of us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Fantastic!! You are a real star. Thank you so much. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Morning from Georgia....first news....some folks have been concerned about Sam; I talked to him a few minutes ago and he is perfectly fine. He's been chillin' and resting up from his trip so he will be ready to see us all in a few weeks. He said to tell you that he will see you around 5 p.m. today as he starts the new KTP.


I'm glad to know that Sam is just resting up. But I sure miss him. It's a relief that he's well. Thanks for letting us know.
How is Brantley's foot? I remember you saying a couple of days ago that he'd gone back to the dr. about it.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June! Early breakfast would be gone for sure. Never did finish my first cup of coffee. I sure hope we get a squash, she will covert the plant as long as possible.


Wish I could sleep later. But my body has been used to early mornings so I guess it will never change!
But I can only eat a small amount at a time so it seems that I'm eating all the time!!
YOu stay so busy, I'm surprised you have time to even pour the coffee.
Have you made Seth's cookies yet!?
When we lived in the country and had a garden, the squash grew like weeds. Finally, one year we didn't plant any at all. We were totally tired of them. Now, I can't believe the price of them in the produce section.
Hope you get at least one
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> HA! Got a letter from the hospital saying they are denying the charge reduction for the treatment (or should I say lack of) of DH's foot. DH has already spoken with an attorney friend of ours who has referred him to another guy who is a real go getter with this type of suit.


Of course, they're going to charge as much as possible. They're lucky you're not filing a malpractice suit against them!
Good luck!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have missed you guys, but as usual of late, life gets in the way.
> bj has had surgury about 2 wks ago, a melanoma and we were fast tracted to surgeon in LR 2 hrs away, had to be there by 6:30 that Fri. this was all set up on Wed. when the results came back, so was a very fast thing, we were worked in (that was what i loved about this surgeons office, they save a time slot at that hr in morning to do work in's instead of you waiting all day to be worked in) we went from surgeons office right around to the back of medical campus to the plastic surgeon and got right into there and were leaving city by 12:30, (which was fine with me, since i was driving us and didn't want to be caught in rush hr or lunch hr traffic.) the surgeon took out a place the size of a silver dollar and about 2.2 mm deep. instead of patching or graphing, the p. surgeon pulled the skin to and from so bj had 17 stitches, but when its all said and done, think he will have very little that will be noticeable, they kept asking me, how long that place had been on his face, i said finally do you see the beard, he has hair on his face always, yes it kept trimmed up, but still you can't see anything. but bj had been watching it, so glad thats over. then Dad got pneumonia and is on some strong stuff to combat that, plus i have been working some long hrs and helping the women's church group get ready for a giant yard sale fund raiser to re do our fellowship hall, paint, new blinds. what ever. i have popped in and lurked. just can't seem to communicate, this is my one whole day at home, so much to catch up on. and you know me, i hate house work.
> we finally are done i hope with the extreme heat, had had some good rain, and oh its so nice and cool.


I'm so glad BJ got to the dr and it was taken care of so quickly. People don't take melanoma as seriously as they should.
Praying your dad will quickly recover from the pneumonia!
It's always good to see you when you have the time to drop us a note.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Ta-Da!!! The second afghan is completed and Nittergma is nearing the end of the one she is working on!!!!!*
> 
> Yea!! for all of us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


YAAA!!! for the two of you taking on and completing such a formidable task. Who knew you'd get so many squares?
Thank you so much. I'm so looking forward to seeing pictures of the afghan.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> He's doing so much better, he's so much happier now that he's made the decision to move here. He's definitely in a much better place, and excited about the future. The docs office changed her appointment to Monday, really irritating, especially since she'd already gotten to the clinic when they told her.


So glad to hear he is doing better.
Oh my, that is a shame. Now to wait the whole weekend and quite inconsiderate on their part.

Have fun at the festival. Ours is coming up soon. I wonder if it's too late to sign up for a class.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Other than the specialty pans, I have the Lifetime stainless cookware that I bought when I was 20 -- I've had to replace some of the lids; but otherwise they are the best pans I've ever seen -- and I think they'd work just fine on the induction stoves and work great on my new stove -- the previous stove also had a ceramic top and I had no trouble with the canning last year - but I bought a bigger water bath canning pot (34 quarts) for this year so that I could do 6 quart jars at a time.


That is wonderful and I'm sure will save time being able to do 6 jars at a time. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Doctor gave him another pill to take and a prescription cream to apply. Still has a small area that is an open wound. We shall see....hospital says they will not reduce the charges that they did the appropriate measures so we are contacting an attorney.


jknappva said:


> I'm glad to know that Sam is just resting up. But I sure miss him. It's a relief that he's well. Thanks for letting us know.
> How is Brantley's foot? I remember you saying a couple of days ago that he'd gone back to the dr. about it.
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> DD really needs a new one, too, but I know what you mean about lack of money.
> 
> 65F here this morning, and we await the cold front to see how warm it gets today--they're predicting a high of 81F for Sunday, so it should be a nice day.
> 
> ...


Sure sounds painful. Hope it doesn't act up on you and heals well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I want to do a drop spindle class. Already have the spindle...just haven't gotten to the class part...LOL They teach such a class at the LYS near me.


I've done drop spindle but not for about 30 yrs., other than a few rather funny attempts with it now while watching You Tube. It does make me want to have a spinning wheel though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> HA! Got a letter from the hospital saying they are denying the charge reduction for the treatment (or should I say lack of) of DH's foot. DH has already spoken with an attorney friend of ours who has referred him to another guy who is a real go getter with this type of suit.


Total disconnect on the hospital's part. So sorry your husband had to go through so many complications with fear of losing his foot or leg. I was just wondering how he was doing?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Well thank you! I did not even catch the word change. It is the loving room though here, the kitchen is too small but can be seen. To have such nice in-laws.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:

I thought you did that on purpose. Like it anyway, or should I say love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have missed you guys, but as usual of late, life gets in the way.
> bj has had surgury about 2 wks ago, a melanoma and we were fast tracted to surgeon in LR 2 hrs away, had to be there by 6:30 that Fri. this was all set up on Wed. when the results came back, so was a very fast thing, we were worked in (that was what i loved about this surgeons office, they save a time slot at that hr in morning to do work in's instead of you waiting all day to be worked in) we went from surgeons office right around to the back of medical campus to the plastic surgeon and got right into there and were leaving city by 12:30, (which was fine with me, since i was driving us and didn't want to be caught in rush hr or lunch hr traffic.) the surgeon took out a place the size of a silver dollar and about 2.2 mm deep. instead of patching or graphing, the p. surgeon pulled the skin to and from so bj had 17 stitches, but when its all said and done, think he will have very little that will be noticeable, they kept asking me, how long that place had been on his face, i said finally do you see the beard, he has hair on his face always, yes it kept trimmed up, but still you can't see anything. but bj had been watching it, so glad thats over. then Dad got pneumonia and is on some strong stuff to combat that, plus i have been working some long hrs and helping the women's church group get ready for a giant yard sale fund raiser to re do our fellowship hall, paint, new blinds. what ever. i have popped in and lurked. just can't seem to communicate, this is my one whole day at home, so much to catch up on. and you know me, i hate house work.
> we finally are done i hope with the extreme heat, had had some good rain, and oh its so nice and cool.


So glad they got your DH in so quickly. Must have been quite scary. My DH has a beard too and you are right, you don't see much, if any skin under all that hair, little beard or big.

Sorry your dad has pneumonia. Another scary thing at his age. Hope soon all will be back to normal with good health for all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am fairly certain it is the middle sister, Elisa. Life has not been all smooth with her either- but not with the intensity that I have suffered from Lupe.


If Lupe is the cause of her rough patches, it might be helpful. Big Hugs Julie and hope all goes smoothly for your preparation for the trip and flight over. Nice to be with people who care about you at KAP before or after meeting up with Lupe.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sure sounds painful. Hope it doesn't act up on you and heals well.


It's actually not that painful at the moment (of course, I am not wearing shoes!), but the nail did come off. So I will just have to be careful not to bump it and keep it covered when I do wear shoes. I'm just thinking of it as an inconvenience. I'll have to choose shoes carefully for a few days!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, praying things go better than expected and you and Fale have nice visit. This may seem goody two shoes, but, what I've learned in AA is pray that the person you have the most trouble with and that they may receive all that they want. Do this for 30 days. It changes things. Maybe only giving space in your heart to let go and realize your blessings. But at times it causes real changes in the other person and your relationship.
> Maya and I had nice walk. Met up with Connie and her Golden, Brandy which makes walk more fun.


I did that for my BFF after her divorce in the hopes that if her ex were finally happy he would quit attacking her in every way possible. It can't hurt but it was a real test for me as when someone attacks my friends I get angry.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Julie... *hugs*...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> *Ta-Da!!! The second afghan is completed and Nittergma is nearing the end of the one she is working on!!!!!*
> 
> Yea!! for all of us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That is so wonderful. Glad that pressure is now removed.
Congratulations and heartfelt thanks. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren...Hope all goes as well as possible at the funeral. I know it is a sad time for all. Perhaps there will be some good memories too that the grandchildren will enjoy hearing about in the midst of their sorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> It's actually not that painful at the moment (of course, I am not wearing shoes!), but the nail did come off. So I will just have to be careful not to bump it and keep it covered when I do wear shoes. I'm just thinking of it as an inconvenience. I'll have to choose shoes carefully for a few days!


Oh no. :thumbdown: That really was a tough bump. Too bad you have to be getting dressed up. Would be a nice time to keep the foot safe and let it heal. Seems these things often happen at the wrong time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren...Hope all goes as well as possible at the funeral. I know it is a sad time for all. Perhaps there will be some good memories too that the grandchildren will enjoy hearing about in the midst of their sorrow.


Thank you, we are getting ready to head out it is a long drive ahead. I am just glad I won't be doing any of the driving.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no. :thumbdown: That really was a tough bump. Too bad you have to be getting dressed up. Would be a nice time to keep the foot safe and let it heal. Seems these things often happen at the wrong time.


Sometimes I think my middle name should be Klutz. LOL Eh, I'll be fine. Yeah, I hit it pretty hard--at first I thought I might have broken my toe, which would have been much worse!

I worked a little on the second Faroese style shawl last night, but I'm not to the pattern rows yet, so there's not much to show.

Caren, thinking of you this weekend and hoping it brings some comfort and peace.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, praying things go better than expected and you and Fale have nice visit. This may seem goody two shoes, but, what I've learned in AA is pray that the person you have the most trouble with and that they may receive all that they want. Do this for 30 days. It changes things. Maybe only giving space in your heart to let go and realize your blessings. But at times it causes real changes in the other person and your relationship.
> Maya and I had nice walk. Met up with Connie and her Golden, Brandy which makes walk more fun.


Thanks Joy, for the advice and good thoughts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, you are in my thoughts and prayers. Keep calm, but determined and try to rest as much as possible as so much stress is taxing to the body.


And I certainly get tired these days- what with the constant ache from the hip. Thank you so much for those prayers and hugs! Keeping you in positive thought for the buyer's finances. Have they given you a time frame?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I second that! {{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}


Thanks so much, Sorlenna! Hugs for you too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Doctor gave him another pill to take and a prescription cream to apply. Still has a small area that is an open wound. We shall see....hospital says they will not reduce the charges that they did the appropriate measures so we are contacting an attorney.


Of course they would claim that- hoping all the best for you. The story is well documented here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If Lupe is the cause of her rough patches, it might be helpful. Big Hugs Julie and hope all goes smoothly for your preparation for the trip and flight over. Nice to be with people who care about you at KAP before or after meeting up with Lupe.


It would be nice to know exactly where I stood- perhaps that will be one outcome- fortunately the first few days should be refreshing. The lady at the Tribunal was very helpful too. And I have found two people now prepared to write letters for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Julie... *hugs*...


Thanks, Kati! Good to see you about!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, so sorry to hear about DH's foot. Hurts on the toe or foot are so painful since we put all of our weight on them. I don't know all of the hospital problems, but I just hope that he will heal soon.

Same for you Sorlena. I know you are in pain even though the pressure has been eliminated. Good thing to keep it covered so that no germs can get in to make it worse. Take care!

Julie, when do you leave? My thoughts and prayers are with you as you make this potentially difficult journey. I hope for the best outcome for you and Fale.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, so sorry to hear about DH's foot. Hurts on the toe or foot are so painful since we put all of our weight on them. I don't know all of the hospital problems, but I just hope that he will heal soon.
> 
> Same for you Sorlena. I know you are in pain even though the pressure has been eliminated. Good thing to keep it covered so that no germs can get in to make it worse. Take care!
> 
> Julie, when do you leave? My thoughts and prayers are with you as you make this potentially difficult journey. I hope for the best outcome for you and Fale.


1st October- mid day- arriving mid-day in Sydney, because of the two hour time difference- actually could well be three hours that week because we have our daylight savings time change a week earlier than Australia.
As they say, time will tell.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

These are for my daughter to give her youth minister and his wife for their expected baby girl.
Mel you were my inspiration for the all in one.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This laptop was serviced about 2 weeks ago and the IT suggested that I keep of KP but that is unacceptable. I have virus protection,e tc. The machine is pushing 10 years old.


~~~for a computer.....10 years old is waaaay too old! Technology has really changed in that time. You are due for a new one for sure! Happy shopping! :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My laptop is about 6 years old, and I would love to get a new one. But, it still works fine, so I'll keep it for a few more years. It is an Apple Mac, and I have to say, KP doesn't affect it at all.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

martina said:


> Julie, you are in my thoughts and prayers. Keep calm, but determined and try to rest as much as possible as so much stress is taxing to the body.


I agree with Martina's advice. Take a few deep breaths and try to look forward to the visit. many hugs for you both (you and Fale)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Fantastic!! You are a real star. Thank you so much. :lol: :lol: :lol:


you are both stars, we love you for doing all this work!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Ta-Da!!! The second afghan is completed and Nittergma is nearing the end of the one she is working on!!!!!*
> 
> Yea!! for all of us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Hip-hip HOORAY! hip-hip HOORAY! hip-hip HOORAY! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I agree with Martina's advice. Take a few deep breaths and try to look forward to the visit. many hugs for you both (you and Fale)


Thanks Lin!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be nice to know exactly where I stood- perhaps that will be one outcome- fortunately the first few days should be refreshing. The lady at the Tribunal was very helpful too. And I have found two people now prepared to write letters for me.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: All the best thoughts & energies to you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> These are for my daughter to give her youth minister and his wife for their expected baby girl.
> Mel you were my inspiration for the all in one.
> Junek


Sweet & lovely! How thoughtful of you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: All the best thoughts & energies to you!


Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sweet & lovely! How thoughtful of you.


ditto


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> These are for my daughter to give her youth minister and his wife for their expected baby girl.
> Mel you were my inspiration for the all in one.
> Junek


Just lovely!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

like a bad penny I am back --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-285625-1.html#6028414


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> like a bad penny I am back --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-285625-1.html#6028414


Ah, Sam, only you would say that about yourself! We are all glad to have you back-- not that the others didn't do a good job, they certainly did, it is just great to know you are home safe and sound.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's actually not that painful at the moment (of course, I am not wearing shoes!), but the nail did come off. So I will just have to be careful not to bump it and keep it covered when I do wear shoes. I'm just thinking of it as an inconvenience. I'll have to choose shoes carefully for a few days!


Hope the toe doesn't give you problems.
Many years ago my mother slammed the car door on her thumb. Someone told her a few days later, they were surprised that she hadn't lost the nail. She said she was surprised she didn't lose her thumb...it was very painful!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, we are getting ready to head out it is a long drive ahead. I am just glad I won't be doing any of the driving.


Dear Caren. I'm keeping you and your family in my heart and praying for comfort for all of you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joy, for the advice and good thoughts.


Praying for comfort and strength for you in the upcoming weeks.
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The sure are! One of these days I am going to try one of her things... teddy or doll. Mmm


You _have_ to do one or the other for Serena!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sweet & lovely! How thoughtful of you.


Thank you.
My daughter is on disability so finances are tight. I have so much yarn in my stash and they just took a few hours of my time!
My daughter lives with me and does so much for me...a lot of things that I just don't want to do. It was a pleasure to make baby items. When the same couple had their boy last year I knitted a blanket for her to give. Having a stash really is handy!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just lovely!


Thank you.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is a long time. Are you visiting with friends along the way or is it the distance?


Visiting (coming home it will take us 2 days, about 14 hours driving. We are taking a long route going via Melbourne so we can visit David's mother. Then down to SugarSugar on our way slowly to Canberra (The capital of Australia) via a couple of woolen mills-one of which is I believe the only large one left that spins the wool here in Australia, with the others all sending the wool overseas. There are small places that spin but not on the large basis that Bendigo so. 
Then a number of days in Canberra staying at my brothers- a few days with him and a few without him as he bass an avalanche of visitors that week. And then to Goulburn where the KAP is.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Ta-Da!!! The second afghan is completed and Nittergma is nearing the end of the one she is working on!!!!!*
> 
> Yea!! for all of us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Brilliant! You both deserve a medal! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have missed you guys, but as usual of late, life gets in the way.
> bj has had surgury about 2 wks ago, a melanoma and we were fast tracted to surgeon in LR 2 hrs away, had to be there by 6:30 that Fri. this was all set up on Wed. when the results came back, so was a very fast thing, we were worked in (that was what i loved about this surgeons office, they save a time slot at that hr in morning to do work in's instead of you waiting all day to be worked in) we went from surgeons office right around to the back of medical campus to the plastic surgeon and got right into there and were leaving city by 12:30, (which was fine with me, since i was driving us and didn't want to be caught in rush hr or lunch hr traffic.) the surgeon took out a place the size of a silver dollar and about 2.2 mm deep. instead of patching or graphing, the p. surgeon pulled the skin to and from so bj had 17 stitches, but when its all said and done, think he will have very little that will be noticeable, they kept asking me, how long that place had been on his face, i said finally do you see the beard, he has hair on his face always, yes it kept trimmed up, but still you can't see anything. but bj had been watching it, so glad thats over. then Dad got pneumonia and is on some strong stuff to combat that, plus i have been working some long hrs and helping the women's church group get ready for a giant yard sale fund raiser to re do our fellowship hall, paint, new blinds. what ever. i have popped in and lurked. just can't seem to communicate, this is my one whole day at home, so much to catch up on. and you know me, i hate house work.
> we finally are done i hope with the extreme heat, had had some good rain, and oh its so nice and cool.


Glad BJ's treatment was successful and I hope your dad gets better very quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Railyn...Sure hope DH can get some extra money. :thumbup: People keep saying they got viruses from here but if you don't download anything how can we get a virus? Maybe next time you talk with your computer guy you could ask how we get viruses from just reading and typing. I would love to know. Not doubting him, just want to understand.
> 
> Well, I'm off to have some coffee with DH. Will have dinner tonight with my BFF up at the lake but not sure we will get to sit out on the deck overlooking the lake.  It is the first time she has gone there and the view is so incredible. It's actually on the end of the bay where LaSalle headed out on his explorations. They do have heaters out there but it might not be nice enough even with those.


I don't understand either but with Macs we are at minimal risk. But occasionally as I go over an ad it will open without me clicking on it. Mind you everyknow and then on the digest I will be scrolling over the topics and one will open in another window so its not only ads


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He's doing so much better, he's so much happier now that he's made the decision to move here. He's definitely in a much better place, and excited about the future. The docs office changed her appointment to Monday, really irritating, especially since she'd already gotten to the clinic when they told her.


Thats good that he is feeling better in himself now. How frustating for her to have for her to have got to the appointment, but it could have been an emergency at the last minute. But to still be left not knowing what is going on is not easy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i have missed you guys, but as usual of late, life gets in the way.
> bj has had surgury about 2 wks ago, a melanoma and we were fast tracted to surgeon in LR 2 hrs away, had to be there by 6:30 that Fri. this was all set up on Wed. when the results came back, so was a very fast thing, we were worked in (that was what i loved about this surgeons office, they save a time slot at that hr in morning to do work in's instead of you waiting all day to be worked in) we went from surgeons office right around to the back of medical campus to the plastic surgeon and got right into there and were leaving city by 12:30, (which was fine with me, since i was driving us and didn't want to be caught in rush hr or lunch hr traffic.) the surgeon took out a place the size of a silver dollar and about 2.2 mm deep. instead of patching or graphing, the p. surgeon pulled the skin to and from so bj had 17 stitches, but when its all said and done, think he will have very little that will be noticeable, they kept asking me, how long that place had been on his face, i said finally do you see the beard, he has hair on his face always, yes it kept trimmed up, but still you can't see anything. but bj had been watching it, so glad thats over. then Dad got pneumonia and is on some strong stuff to combat that, plus i have been working some long hrs and helping the women's church group get ready for a giant yard sale fund raiser to re do our fellowship hall, paint, new blinds. what ever. i have popped in and lurked. just can't seem to communicate, this is my one whole day at home, so much to catch up on. and you know me, i hate house work.
> we finally are done i hope with the extreme heat, had had some good rain, and oh its so nice and cool.


A busy time again. Will bj need further treatment do you know? that sure was quick work on the surgeons part.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Praying for comfort and strength for you in the upcoming weeks.
> Junek


Thanks, June!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Ta-Da!!! The second afghan is completed and Nittergma is nearing the end of the one she is working on!!!!!*
> 
> Yea!! for all of us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


YEAH- so nearly all done. You really will be at a loose end! (well we hope no loose ends actually!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 1st October- mid day- arriving mid-day in Sydney, because of the two hour time difference- actually could well be three hours that week because we have our daylight savings time change a week earlier than Australia.
> As they say, time will tell.


Prompted me to check when our starts as I had been thinking about it for skyping times. See it is the weekend of the KAP. But if I remeber rightly the Skype times were Friday- is that right Gwen? Which is Saturday morning for us.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> after you mentioned your concern about Sam. I realized that we had not heard from any of the TP knitters in Washington State that he usually meets up with either. Then I worried about all of them, myself.
> 
> Glad you've heard from Sam.
> 
> Ohio Joy


We're still here, Joy, but I haven't commented too often the last few weeks due to various family, friends, visits, weddings, and all sorts of time-eaters. Sandy can't check in right now. Her computer died the night before we got together with Sam and budget doesn't allow her to get a new one right away (after all the $$ she had to put into her car last month, it's no wonder!). I'm sure she's checking in once in a while when she can get to work early, but I doubt she's able to keep up to date. I'm pretty much current on KTP but just don't seem to have time to both read and respond.  I'll try to be a bit more active on the new TP, but no promises, OK?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> These are for my daughter to give her youth minister and his wife for their expected baby girl.
> Mel you were my inspiration for the all in one.
> Junek


Beautiful baby things, June. It's so much fun to see all the different color combinations. I love the white sweater!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Made French toast this morning-- as much as I enjoy it, you'd think I would make it more often but mornings are usually a rush. Then tonight I baked a small acorn squash for supper (yummy) and that helped warm up the house. We are to get pretty cold tonight, not freeze or frost but COLD. I do NOT want to turn on the furnace if I can avoid it, just too early, but if it drops below what I keep the house in winter, I may have to.

Spent the afternoon finishing up the second KAP favor and then finishing up a new item for the Art Center. I'll try to post a pix once I get a camera. I did find out my old one has a bad screen and can't be fixed. Also found that the camera I think I want is the same price at WalMart as it is at Staples and I like Staples better. Just didn't have one in stock right now.

Enjoyed all the pix and recipes. Oh, just realized I'm on the old one!! Might have to copy this to the new.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Might want to get some mole skin to put over it when you try wearing a shoe.


Sorlenna said:


> It's actually not that painful at the moment (of course, I am not wearing shoes!), but the nail did come off. So I will just have to be careful not to bump it and keep it covered when I do wear shoes. I'm just thinking of it as an inconvenience. I'll have to choose shoes carefully for a few days!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

finally c aught up here and I amheading over to the new ktp. See everyone there. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both of those are just lovely June. Wish I had a little bitty girl to knit for.


jknappva said:


> These are for my daughter to give her youth minister and his wife for their expected baby girl.
> Mel you were my inspiration for the all in one.
> Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Might want to get some mole skin to put over it when you try wearing a shoe.


I wore my open sandals to go to the restaurant and took the shoe off in the car and under the table. I will bandage it tonight while I sleep and see if it toughens up a bit tomorrow. I am keeping an eye on it!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> We're still here, Joy, I'll try to be a bit more active on the new TP, but no promises, OK?


Of course it's all right, but we missed and were worried about the two of you, gals.

Take care of yourselves.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be nice to know exactly where I stood- perhaps that will be one outcome- fortunately the first few days should be refreshing. The lady at the Tribunal was very helpful too. And I have found two people now prepared to write letters for me.


Thinking of you Julie... take care.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> These are for my daughter to give her youth minister and his wife for their expected baby girl.
> Mel you were my inspiration for the all in one.
> Junek


Those are lovely. I bet the new parents are delighted!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Thinking of you Julie... take care.


and me too. I am behind you 100%,


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> like a bad penny I am back --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-285625-1.html#6028414


~~~Pennies are good luck! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thinking of you Julie... take care.


Thanks Cathy- there have been some fairly major developments- changing the picture completely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are the sheep earrings in process. I am very pleased with the design...no stitching snags....am having fun making some.


Those are gorgeous! Would you sell me a pair? A friend at my Thurs. knitting group loves sheep!

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you. When I take some out to the LYS after the KAP I figure I'll ask $8 wholesale and suggest they could sell them for $15. I'll definitely have a pair on at the KAP and expect an honest opinion once you see them in person. tend to under value my work as so many crafters do. I'm altering at the color scheme and doing some black ones. Had to make the eyes blue so they would show and the ears & legs a gray. See photo below. (Hope you folks don't mind the non knitting craft post) I do value your opinion/feedback very much.


I love them! They are even cuter close up than they were in the first photo I saw of them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Gwen, those sheep are darling-- almost enough to make me want pierced ears--LOL.
> 
> If I can find them, and I think I can, there are clip on findings that we could make them into clip on earrings for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My anti-virus, spyware and malware are not liking KP today and keeps shutting down the Internet Explorer, so I'm going to stay off for awhile--I think there must be some spamming going on at the site that's making it more touchy than normal. I'll wait for the website admin. to clear it out.


I almost never use IE anymore because of all the problems I had with it, and I had never used anything else until a few months ago. I now use Mozilla Firefox. And your favorites can transfer over to it.

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Well before I catch up on the last 10 pages, here are a couple of photos that I keep forgetting to post..... :roll:  The first one she is in a jumperoo thingy.


Such a cutie! And growing fast.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:45am and I am just getting on here now. Got Gage off to school at 8:30am and then went back to bed for 2 hours.
> 
> I got my stuff back yesterday that I had entered in the fair. I was soooooooooo excited to open my bag of goodies and found these.......Ribbons on everything I entered. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And well deserved! Congratulations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got a photo of the Tabitha shawl in blue. I want to keep this one. LOL I'm just waiting for input from my testers and then the pattern can go up.


I love it!


----------

